# Liverpool FC. 2011-2012



## Steel Icarus (May 30, 2011)

Any early predictions? Realistic signings?

I know so much depends upon which players are signed...but I'm going to hazard a guess at 3rd. I think it's entirely possible.


----------



## strung out (May 30, 2011)

5th i reckon, which will be a good result for you lot


----------



## Fedayn (May 30, 2011)

Waits for Dandred......


----------



## N_igma (May 30, 2011)

I'll be happy with a top 4 finish tbh. I'm actually looking forward to this season though which is a change from last season!


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 30, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Waits for Dandred......


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 31, 2011)

If we sign Messi, I reckon we've got a good chance of winning everything.


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 31, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Any early predictions? Realistic signings?
> 
> I know so much depends upon which players are signed...but I'm going to hazard a guess at 3rd. I think it's entirely possible.


 
why do think 3rd? Who do you think you'll overhaul? Chelsea are evidently going to spend some money in the Summer, and I can't see you getting past Arsenal, City or United.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 31, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> why do think 3rd? Who do you think you'll overhaul? Chelsea are evidently going to spend some money in the Summer, and I can't see you getting past Arsenal, City or United.


 
Obviously it depends on signings. A good centre half and Ashley Young and we'll be up there; only the Manchesters above us. Maybe a bit over-optimistic, perhaps. No going in the _bottom_ 3, whatever!


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 31, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Obviously it depends on signings. A good centre half and Ashley Young and we'll be up there; only the Manchesters above us. Maybe a bit over-optimistic, perhaps. No going in the _bottom_ 3, whatever!


 
more than a bit over-optimistic tbh ... there's no logical reason why you'd overtake Arsenal or Chelsea, you're probably better placed than Spurs mind...


----------



## TruXta (May 31, 2011)

I think 3rd is a push, 4th is what we realistically can hope for. Who knows really, we're in such a transition at the moment that it could easily take another season before we mount a serious challenge for proper European football again. It'd be nice to do well in the FA Cup.


----------



## Kizmet (May 31, 2011)

Campiones Campiones ole ole ole!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 31, 2011)

I don't think third is massively over-optimistic to be honest. I'd definitely see them back in the group of 5 now at the top, and Spurs a bit further back. Then it'll probably be quite fine margins that decide who end up where. I'd say anywhere between 3rd and 5th.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 31, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> more than a bit over-optimistic tbh ... there's no logical reason why you'd overtake Arsenal or Chelsea, you're probably better placed than Spurs mind...


 
Logical reason is: form after Dalglish took over + still-to-come signings + Suarez getting to know everyone better.


----------



## Kizmet (May 31, 2011)

I believe, the day you join the red family, you leave logic on the doorstep and start believing in miracles.


----------



## g force (May 31, 2011)

Potentially 4th...I can see City imploding still. But the squad needs some serious work if LFC are to be competitive.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 31, 2011)

Kizmet said:


> I believe, the day you join the red family, you leave logic on the doorstep and start believing in miracles.



Sometimes they happen.


----------



## Kizmet (May 31, 2011)

Aye. Sometimes.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 31, 2011)




----------



## mattie (May 31, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


>


----------



## Kizmet (May 31, 2011)

Sometimes.


----------



## Kizmet (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Kizmet (May 31, 2011)

Sometimes.


----------



## TruXta (May 31, 2011)

Rumours abound that we've agreed a deal with Joey fucking Barton!  I'm conflicted. OTOH he is a good player, albeit maybe not as good a player as I'd like to have us sign. OTOH he's a proven cunt.


----------



## twistedAM (May 31, 2011)

Barton seems to have behaved himself recently but surely the guy wouldn't be able to walk around anywhere in the Merseyside area without encountering some abuse? Damn good player though.


----------



## TruXta (May 31, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Barton seems to have behaved himself recently but surely the guy wouldn't be able to walk around anywhere in the Merseyside area without encountering some abuse? Damn good player though.


 
He has been less rabid lately, true, but his tackle on Alonso alone should ensure him a rather brisk welcome at Anfield should he be signed on.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (May 31, 2011)

You do realise SI you have taken the poisoned chalice this year... I expect great things this year!
Its all on your head this year bro!
I foresee a top 3 finish.....

I would take Barton... Kenny likes a bit of steel in his teams...


----------



## TruXta (May 31, 2011)

This is what I said last year, not too far off actually: 



> Personally, I hope we'll get back into CL, but realistically I don't think that's gonna happen. Man City and Spurs will be looking to build on their seasons and challenge for that 4th spot again. Villa and Everton will probably be up there in the 8-5th place heat again, fucking things up for us.
> 
> Now, if we can get in some honest, sane owners during the season that would do it for me. That might allow us to rebuild the squad and spirit, and hopefully get started on a new stadium. Again, I can't really see that happening. G+H are gonna suck every penny they can out of the club, unless the banks step in, of course (fat chance).



Thank fuck I was wrong about not getting rid of G+H.


----------



## friedaweed (May 31, 2011)

I so hope we don't sign that horrible cunt.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 31, 2011)

AKA pseudonym said:


> You do realise SI you have taken the poisoned chalice this year... I expect great things this year!
> Its all on your head this year bro!
> I foresee a top 3 finish.....
> 
> I would take Barton... Kenny likes a bit of steel in his teams...



It's a burden I am willing to bear.

As for Barton - no thanks. He's a wanker. Rather have Scott Parker.


----------



## TruXta (May 31, 2011)

friedaweed said:


> I so hope we don't sign that horrible cunt.


 
He's a decent player, but do we really need more people in CM? If this is true I think we can kiss Aquilani bye bye.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 31, 2011)

TruXta said:


> He's a decent player, but do we really need more people in CM? If this is true I think we can kiss Aquilani bye bye.



Need wide men.

Offload or flog Jovanovic, Cole, Aquilani, Konchesky, and Poulsen. Get in Ashley Young, Gary Cahill, and Scott Parker or Mark Noble. Not Downing. Or Barton.


----------



## TruXta (May 31, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Need wide men.
> 
> Offload or flog Jovanovic, Cole, Aquilani, Konchesky, and Poulsen. Get in Ashley Young, Gary Cahill, and Scott Parker or Mark Noble. Not Downing. Or Barton.


 
Agreed except for Aquilani. If Juve don't wanna pay, get him back here. Him, Gerrard and Meireles should be fighting for the same spot IMO. Also Parker and Noble? nah.


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 31, 2011)

AKA pseudonym said:


> I would take Barton... Kenny likes a bit of steel in his teams...


At this rate you'll have the entire Newcastle United squad that was relegated to the Championship on your books.  TBF, the only way you're going to get Carroll scoring regularly again is to have Barton and Enrique in your team. That'll be £15 million for both please. Bargain.


----------



## Fedayn (May 31, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Rumours abound that we've agreed a deal with Joey fucking Barton!  I'm conflicted. OTOH he is a good player, albeit maybe not as good a player as I'd like to have us sign. O*TOH he's a proven cunt.*




You seem to be claiming that's an obstacle to him fitting in at Anfield?!


----------



## friedaweed (May 31, 2011)

TruXta said:


> He's a decent player, but do we really need more people in CM? If this is true I think we can kiss Aquilani bye bye.


 
I'd rather have Aquilani than that horrible twat. I'll be gobsmacked if he moves to Anfield.


----------



## TruXta (May 31, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> You seem to be claiming that's an obstacle to him fitting in at Anfield?!


 
Shurrup, we've all had our share of cunts at our respective clubs. C'est la vie, cherie.


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 31, 2011)

He's not scouse, he's _Evertonian_.


----------



## Fedayn (May 31, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> He's not scouse, he's _Evertonian_.


 
He's still a cunt though. Shame cos he can play a bit. Same as friedaweed, i'd rather have Aquilani...


----------



## TruXta (May 31, 2011)

friedaweed said:


> I'd rather have Aquilani than that horrible twat. I'll be gobsmacked if he moves to Anfield.


 
I should say that all this is based on nothing but hearsay I picked up on RAWK, which admittedly is a certified nuthouse, like pretty much every footie forum out there. The odd sane voice of course, but the hivemind does as the hivemind wants.


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 31, 2011)

Yeah but Everton don't have Andy Carroll and couldn't possibly afford Enrique so that talk is irrelevant.


----------



## TruXta (May 31, 2011)

Unless we're slagging Everton off, please fuck off with the blue shite talk, there's a good lad!


----------



## Fedayn (May 31, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> Yeah but Everton don't have Andy Carroll and couldn't possibly afford Enrique so that talk is irrelevant.


 
You seem to be labouring under the misapprehension that i'd want him even if the money was there to waste?!


----------



## Fedayn (May 31, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Unless we're slagging Everton off, please fuck off with the blue shite talk, there's a good lad!


 
Given the slagging you lot tried at the beginning of the season I understand your pain.......


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 31, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> You seem to be labouring under the misapprehension that i'd want him even if the money was there to waste?!


 
Nope, like TruXta, I'm just saying the blues are as ever, irrelevant.


----------



## TruXta (May 31, 2011)

Now that I think of it, can Everton afford any players this year or is it sell sell sell!?


----------



## TruXta (May 31, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Given the slagging you lot tried at the beginning of the season I understand your pain.......


 
One thing at least was accomplished, that of finishing above Everton. I wouldn't have bet on it in January.


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Fedayn (May 31, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> Nope, like TruXta, I'm just saying the blues are as ever, irrelevant.


 
And yet you still get spankled by players who are apparently irrelevant and you finished well below a team that is apparently irrelevant..... Oh dear...


----------



## Fedayn (May 31, 2011)

TruXta said:


> One thing at least was accomplished, that of finishing above Everton. I wouldn't have bet on it in January.


 
Yup, set your sights high, you spent tens of millions to finish 1 place above a team that has much less of a budget and that you all claimed would get relegated this year...... It is for those dizzy heights that Shankly aimed.....


----------



## TruXta (May 31, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


>


 
What the holiest of fucks is that?


----------



## TruXta (May 31, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Yup, set your sights high, you spent tens of millions to finish 1 place above a team that has much less of a budget and that you all claimed would get relegated this year...... It is for those dizzy heights that Shankly aimed.....


 
I don't think we set our sights particularly high last season. IIRC we were more worried if there would be a LFC at all come the present time.


----------



## Fedayn (May 31, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I don't think we set our sights particularly high last season. IIRC we were more worried if there would be a LFC at all come the present time.


 
There was never any real possibility you'd go out of business. Administration was your worst bet.


----------



## TruXta (May 31, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> There was never any real possibility you'd go out of business. Administration was your worst bet.


 
Same difference.


----------



## strung out (May 31, 2011)

not the same thing at all tbf


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 31, 2011)

TruXta said:


> What the holiest of fucks is that?


 
Your new kit.


----------



## TruXta (May 31, 2011)

strung out said:


> not the same thing at all tbf


 
I was being clever.


----------



## TruXta (May 31, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> Your new kit.


 
Nah, if Barton comes we'll wear whatever he's skinned during the last week.


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 31, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I was being clever.


 
Indeed.


----------



## Dandred (Jun 1, 2011)

If we keep the momentum up we had at the end of last season I recon we can get a Champions League place.........




Scarpers......


----------



## Voley (Jun 1, 2011)

Top four is wildly optimistic. I'd love to be proved wrong but 6th was an accurate reflection of our season last year even with the late surge. If we do similarly, get some consistency and look like the sort of team that might attract a few decent players I'll be happy. Being realistic, we weren't too far off the relegation zone at one point last season and the unbeaten run we had fizzled out towards the end. Interested to see what signings we make in the next few months, though.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2011)

Dandred said:


> If we keep the momentum up we had at the end of last season I recon we can get a Champions League place.........



Every year LFC seem to have runs of form rather than season long consistency. 
Top 6 would be likely with 4th place a good achievement.


----------



## Deareg (Jun 1, 2011)

g force said:


> Potentially 4th...I can see City imploding still. But the squad needs some serious work if LFC are to be competitive.


 
I hope this works out to be true.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 2, 2011)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/jun/02/liverpool-transfers




> Joe Cole and Milan Jovanovic, for example, earn £100,000 and £120,000 a week at Liverpool


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 2, 2011)

Deareg said:


> I hope this works out to be true.



Not with the spine of Hart, Kompany, De Jong and Silva in the side.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 6, 2011)

And we heart you too Mr Alonso. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...-misses-Liverpool-targets-Anfield-return.html


----------



## TruXta (Jun 7, 2011)

Not gonna happen. Henderson inches ever closer apparently.


----------



## Deareg (Jun 7, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Not with the spine of Hart, Kompany, De Jong and Silva in the side.


 
You will never stop me hoping.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 7, 2011)

We don't need another central midfielder imo, need some wide players.  Although I understand Henderson has played a few games on the right but his preferance is to play centre mid.  20m, having a fucking laugh!


----------



## TruXta (Jun 7, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> We don't need another central midfielder imo, need some wide players.  Although I understand Henderson has played a few games on the right but his preferance is to play centre mid.  20m, having a fucking laugh!


 
The point is Henderson, while a bit of a gamble (not much) and definitely like all English players way overpriced, is a buy meant for the long-term. Yes we have quality in CM, but Gerrard is gonna last what? 2-3 years more max? When he's gone we should still have Lucas as the CM boss, maybe Meireles, Spearing, Shelvey and possibly more new players alongside Henderson.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 7, 2011)

You're paying 13 million plus N'Gog for him (you heard it here first). On the one hand, you're still being rinsed. On the other hand, N'Gog is shit.


----------



## agricola (Jun 8, 2011)

I think in these times of austerity that the RS should be applauded for this single-handed support of football in the north east.  £55 million for two players who have a combined total of three international caps (in two friendlies, neither of which England actually won) is great business!


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 8, 2011)

This season we will win the the premier league and the FA cup.

• A fee believed to be £20m has been agreed for Henderson
• Kenny Dalglish could also offer in the region of £8m for Adam


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 8, 2011)

TruXta said:


> The point is Henderson, while a bit of a gamble (not much) and definitely like all English players way overpriced, is a buy meant for the long-term. Yes we have quality in CM, but Gerrard is gonna last what? 2-3 years more max? When he's gone we should still have Lucas as the CM boss, maybe Meireles, Spearing, Shelvey and possibly more new players alongside Henderson.


 That's what i don't get, we have plenty in cm, why are we spending loads on him?


----------



## DRINK? (Jun 8, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> You're paying 13 million plus N'Gog for him (you heard it here first). On the one hand, you're still being rinsed. On the other hand, N'Gog is shit.



sunderland are desperately trying to negotiate a flat 10 mill straight cash


----------



## TruXta (Jun 8, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> That's what i don't get, we have plenty in cm, why are we spending loads on him?


 
_Long term_. Same as Carroll.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jun 8, 2011)

TruXta said:


> _Long term_. Same as Carroll.


 
so in the long term you can be a team of overrated english players, who you've paid a lot for and feel like you have to play?


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 8, 2011)

The best way to improve Liverpool is not to gamble £55 million but to get what you can for the great dead weight Gerrard.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 8, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> so in the long term you can be a team of overrated english players, who you've paid a lot for and feel like you have to play?


 
That's a possibility of course. Nothing's certain in life. Although it pays to bear in mind that Henderson is 20 and Carroll is, what 21? 22? As for the screeches about having enough CM midfielders, we really don't. Gerrard, Lucas and Meireles is all we've got that is top drawer atm. Spearing and Shelvey might or might not make it, Poulsen definitely won't.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jun 8, 2011)

TruXta said:


> That's a possibility of course. Nothing's certain in life. Although it pays to bear in mind that Henderson is 20 and Carroll is, what 21? 22? As for the screeches about having enough CM midfielders, we really don't. Gerrard, Lucas and Meireles is all we've got that is top drawer atm. Spearing and Shelvey might or might not make it, Poulsen definitely won't.



so? the mere fact of being 20 years old is not going to make Henderson something he's not, is it?


----------



## newme (Jun 8, 2011)

5th or 6th depending on what Tottenham do.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 8, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> so? the mere fact of being 20 years old is not going to make Henderson something he's not, is it?


 
Oh, so all players are fully formed at age 20?


----------



## newme (Jun 8, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Oh, so all players are fully formed at age 20?


 
No, which makes it a somewhat expensive gamble.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 8, 2011)

newme said:


> No, which makes it a somewhat expensive gamble.


 
Clearly. I don't think anyone's said otherwise, excepting Lo Siento.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 8, 2011)

20m for Henderson, would rather have splashed the cash on Adam and N'gzobia proven talent in the prem.  I'm not excited, Henderson had a good start but fizzled out as the season went on.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jun 8, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Oh, so all players are fully formed at age 20?


 
No. It doesn't mean he's going to miraculously develop way beyond his current potential indicates.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 8, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> No. It doesn't mean he's going to miraculously develop way beyond his current potential indicates.


 
Funny, but I'd rather trust the judgment of Dalgliesh, Sammy Lee and Comolli than yours wrt Henderson's potential.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 8, 2011)

i dont see it in henderson, very very overpriced for what he is. 5 million extra would get you rodwell! Who i reckon while clearly over priced will actually end up being amazing.

dave


----------



## newme (Jun 8, 2011)

Does seem like Rodwell is rather ahead of Henderson at this point for not a great deal of difference in cash..


----------



## Kizmet (Jun 8, 2011)

kained&able said:


> i dont see it in henderson, very very overpriced for what he is. 5 million extra would get you rodwell! Who i reckon while clearly over priced will actually end up being amazing.
> 
> dave


 
How is that overpriced if he's going to end up amazing?


----------



## kained&able (Jun 8, 2011)

i think 25 million is far too much for anything less than the all but finished article. Upfront anyway, if its appearance based then fair enough.

Especially considering who else would be available at around that price.

dave


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 8, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> so in the long term you can be a team of overrated english players, who you've paid a lot for and feel like you have to play?



Aston Villa


----------



## TruXta (Jun 8, 2011)

kained&able said:


> i think 25 million is far too much for anything less than the all but finished article. Upfront anyway, if its appearance based then fair enough.
> 
> Especially considering who else would be available at around that price.
> 
> dave


 
Totally agree that the price is lunacy, but seen in context of other English players' supposed worth I'm not sure it's that overpriced.


----------



## Kizmet (Jun 8, 2011)

kained&able said:


> i think 25 million is far too much for anything less than the all but finished article. Upfront anyway, if its appearance based then fair enough.
> 
> Especially considering who else would be available at around that price.
> 
> dave


 
The finished article cost 80 mill to Real.


----------



## g force (Jun 8, 2011)

Well overpriced and LFC have been done over once again


----------



## TruXta (Jun 8, 2011)

In today's transfer price landscape Rooney would've cost about 60 mill, according to the lads at transferpriceindex.com. So all in all 12-13 mill + Ngog for Henderson seems OK.


----------



## newme (Jun 8, 2011)

TruXta said:


> In today's transfer price landscape Rooney would've cost about 60 mill, according to the lads at transferpriceindex.com. So all in all 12-13 mill + Ngog for Henderson seems OK.


 
It is, assuming the potential is reached.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 8, 2011)

newme said:


> It is, assuming the potential is reached.


 
That's a chance everyone takes tho. It wasn't a given that Rooney would become the player he is today. Plenty of transfers, big and small, go shit. Veron to ManU and Shevchenko to Chelsea to name but two where everyone was convinced it was a slam-dunk.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 8, 2011)

So have we at least flogged N'gog for a few quid?  Must be worth 15m in todays market?  With the delicate touch of a rapist and the finishing of a 3 legged donkey....


----------



## newme (Jun 8, 2011)

Very true, but Rooney was a bit more proven at that point iirc. But I see your point. Henderson for me just doesnt appear to have the same potential as Rooney to use that as an example. But then Im sure Dalglish has seen him a fair bit more than I have lol.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 8, 2011)

Not comparing him to WR as such, who was obviously a prodigy at the time he went to MU. Henderson's not there, but he could get a lot closer given the opportunity to step up to a higher level - no offence to Sunderland.


----------



## N_igma (Jun 8, 2011)

All I can say is let's just hope he's not another one of "them" signings that's plagued us this past 10 or so years!


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jun 8, 2011)

i reckon kenny knows what he is doing.... sure ferguson is offering 16million for some english 20yr old defender... Manchester United set to complete £16m deal for Blackburn's Phil Jones
lets see how Henderson performs at the u21 championships...


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jun 8, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Funny, but I'd rather trust the judgment of Dalgliesh, Sammy Lee and Comolli than yours wrt Henderson's potential.


 
Because, you know, people who work in football never overrate players ever...


----------



## TruXta (Jun 8, 2011)

Time will tell. Pointless to bicker about it on here anyway.


----------



## newme (Jun 8, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Time will tell. Pointless to bicker about it on here anyway.


 
Isnt pointless bickering what the football forums about?


----------



## TruXta (Jun 8, 2011)

newme said:


> Isnt pointless bickering what the football forums about?


 
Course not! The fuck told you that?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 8, 2011)

Henderson is fairly shite and inconsistent currently. It's only two games but was absolutely embarassed in both derbies. Could develop under Dalglish into an average and slightly less inconsistent player, imo. Now, let's all wank over pictures of the King.


----------



## Will2403 (Jun 8, 2011)

interesting opinion of multi-million mystery man jordan henderson via rawk via football365 



> Saw this on football365.com mailbag and thought it was very insightful on the type of player Henderson is and what he'll bring to LFC. This reassures me that Kenny and Comolli indeed have a clear plan on what they want this team to play like - pass and move - and that we are not just out for big English players to replace Gerrard, etc.
> 
> -----
> Nice Mail On Henderson's Strengths
> ...


----------



## Will2403 (Jun 8, 2011)

he looks better than pele


----------



## kained&able (Jun 8, 2011)

thats what was said about michal carrick, really.(not the pele bit)

No one needs micheal carrick.

dave


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jun 8, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> he looks better than pele




err.... yeah. that's an amazing highlight reel for a whole season


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 8, 2011)

So essentially he's an even worse Scott Parker. I didn't actually think it could get any worse. Liverpool fans furiously praying he grows out of the headless chicken act. You should have gone for N'Zogbia.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 8, 2011)

no no parker can tackle(and y'know is gods own captain) i have seen no evidence henderson can yet.

Acyually just remembered who you support. Yes Henderson is a worse scott parker while he was playing for you. As opposed to the London non blue version that us and charlton got.

dave


----------



## g force (Jun 8, 2011)

Scott Parker is massively average, Carrick even moreso. Henderson looks promising and could flourish, or just be another Scott Parker which I suppose isn't bad it just won't win you anything


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 8, 2011)

kained&able said:


> Acyually just remembered who you support. Yes Henderson is a worse scott parker while he was playing for you. As opposed to the London non blue version that us and charlton got.
> 
> dave



Parker: so good, he captained you to the Championship.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 8, 2011)

nah he is god's captain. but only our vice captain.

Parker so good depite us getting relegated was the the football writers player of the year and managed to claim an england place, more like.

dave


----------



## TruXta (Jun 8, 2011)

Fuck off to the Wham thread, you lovers you.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 8, 2011)

all football threads are west ham threads.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 8, 2011)

I've noticed a trend in your posting allright.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 8, 2011)

kained&able said:


> Parker so good depite us getting relegated was the the football writers player of the year and managed to claim an england place, more like.


 
You think being shit precludes you from playing for England?


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 9, 2011)

Scottie Parker was shite at Chelski and only flourishing now in a relegated side at what? 30 years old.  Now fuck off.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 10, 2011)

After Clichy now. Not a bad buy if he can be prised away from Arsene's clutches.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 10, 2011)

you'd think it would take a lot more then the 5million that are are allegedly offering.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 10, 2011)

kained&able said:


> you'd think it would take a lot more then the 5million that are are allegedly offering.



Nah. He'll leave for nowt at the end of next season otherwise. It's not a bad offer, especially for a player who doesn't want to be there. I doubt we'll get him, though.


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 10, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> It's not a bad offer, especially for a player who doesn't want to be there.


what makes you say that?
(btw, clichy has some horrendous f-ups on his record!)


----------



## TruXta (Jun 10, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> what makes you say that?
> (btw, clichy has some horrendous f-ups on his record!)


 
He can't be much worse than the Konch can he? Yes he's made his mistakes, but he's a proven Prem player and still only 25/26. That said I doubt that 5 mill is gonna do it.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 10, 2011)

Why would he deprive himself of CL footy?  Can't see him going.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 10, 2011)

There's that too.


----------



## newme (Jun 10, 2011)

Does seem to be questions about why the player would move and why Wenger would sell. Whats the gain for either of them, 5m in the kitty is hardly a huge draw for Wenger to sell and Clichy takes a step backwards out of the CL.


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 10, 2011)

TruXta said:


> He can't be much worse than the Konch can he? Yes he's made his mistakes, but he's a proven Prem player and still only 25/26. That said I doubt that 5 mill is gonna do it.


double or treble it and you might be talking, but 'pool would be a big step backwards for him. And why anyone thinks he's unsettled baffles me


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 10, 2011)

Media speculation nothing to see here.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 10, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> Media speculation nothing to see here.


 
Nah, it seems they have lodged a bid alright. Will undoubtedly be turned down with a haughty Gallic sniff.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 11, 2011)

Rumour from an ITK. 

LFC have bid 21m for Phil Jones.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 12, 2011)

Lool if it happens.  They can have Ashely Young, basically a poor man's Nani. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...-wont-bullied-Liverpool-launch-22m-swoop.html


----------



## N_igma (Jun 12, 2011)

Who are all these English people Liverpool are trying to sign and how come they don't have exotic Spanish names?


----------



## TruXta (Jun 12, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> Rumour from an ITK.
> 
> LFC have bid 21m for Phil Jones.


 
Hopefully they're just doing what Fergie's done to us for ages: soon as interest is shown, launch a pretend bid to drive the price up.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 13, 2011)

^^Haha yeah but if Blackburn accept our bid then we're stuck with a 22m average centre half!


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 14, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Hopefully they're just doing what Fergie's done to us for ages: soon as interest is shown, launch a pretend bid to drive the price up.



You can use that tactic when you're champions and in the CL but it's not going to work with a team in 6th place. 
If you do get the players then you'll be paying over the odds especially in wages. Look at what City had to spend to tempt average players to a team outside of the CL places.
It won't be cheap getting back in the Top 4.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 14, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> You can use that tactic when you're champions and in the CL but it's not going to work with a team in 6th place.
> If you do get the players then you'll be paying over the odds especially in wages. Look at what City had to spend to tempt average players to a team outside of the CL places.
> It won't be cheap getting back in the Top 4.


 
Oh, I dunno, look at Man City... You're right that it'll cost a fortune, but we've no choice really.


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 16, 2011)

Maxi to go???
Any more on this anywhere? How long does he have on current contract?


----------



## TruXta (Jun 16, 2011)

I've seen various rumours - it all came from a radio interview he did back in Argentina. Nothing definite, was more of a "would you like to come back to NOB" - "sure, why not at some point". TBH I think we should keep him for another season, I see a lot of people don't rate him, but in my view he always brings a bit of composure and intelligence to our play.


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 16, 2011)

Totally agree. I think we'd be bonkers to let him go.


----------



## Will2403 (Jun 16, 2011)

bloo on the 3rd kit!  it's a goddamn disgrace i tells you


----------



## Will2403 (Jun 16, 2011)

no more adidas making our home kit look like southampton's  pure red hopefully, no fucking about from warrior - i only heard about this today, but its old news...
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...r-Warrior-kit-deal-rewrites-record-books.html
- they make lacrosse and ice hockey kits! so our new *uniform's* may end up looking a bit like this...



i think the shoulder-pads should give us a good advantage 

---

rumour - raul meireles to leave... hopefully no more than that.

who's going to be playing left mid next season?  would adam do a good job there?


----------



## TruXta (Jun 16, 2011)

Adam isn't good enough to get a regular first-team gig, simple as. And with that in mind, seeing as we've got Henderson already and ought to keep Meireles, why buy him? Let the fucking Mancs have himm.


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 17, 2011)

That blue kit's a fucking joke. The bitters must be sat in their pink blouses pissing themselves now


----------



## TruXta (Jun 17, 2011)

We've had blue in our kit before, it's not like this 3rd kit is going to see the light of day much is it?


----------



## kained&able (Jun 17, 2011)

what colour is your 2nd kit this year then? please tell me your going green!#

dave


----------



## TruXta (Jun 17, 2011)

Back to black:


----------



## TruXta (Jun 17, 2011)

On that note we open against Sunderland! Would be ace if Henderson was on for that.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 17, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Back to black:



i like that.


----------



## strung out (Jun 17, 2011)

just a shame about the badge


----------



## TruXta (Jun 17, 2011)

It's pretty nice. Looks fairly similar to one we had a couple of seasons ago I think.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 17, 2011)

TruXta said:


> It's pretty nice. Looks fairly similar to one we had a couple of seasons ago I think.



probably just picked up out of an old skip then and a new sponsor ironed on.

dave


----------



## TruXta (Jun 17, 2011)

kained&able said:


> probably just picked up out of an old skip then and a new sponsor ironed on.
> 
> dave


 
Oi, I resent that!


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 17, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> bloo on the 3rd kit!  it's a goddamn disgrace i tells you


 

Blue and white shite, blue and white shite hello, hello........ Repeat and laugh.....


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 17, 2011)

friedaweed said:


> That blue kit's a fucking joke. The bitters must be sat in their pink blouses pissing themselves now


 
To be fair, there's plenty enouigh reasons to pish ourselves laughing at you lot without this wee extra cherry on the cake...


----------



## TruXta (Jun 17, 2011)

At least we don't enter the field dressed in pink do we.


----------



## strung out (Jun 17, 2011)

i quite liked everton's pink kits


----------



## TruXta (Jun 17, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> To be fair, there's plenty enouigh reasons to pish ourselves laughing at you lot without this wee extra cherry on the cake...


 
Who you gonna sell Rodwell to then?


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 17, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Who you gonna sell Rodwell to then?



Oooohh that's cutting, in the same way melted butter is cutting mind you.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 17, 2011)

at least everton's shit kit is done for charity.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 17, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Oooohh that's cutting, in the same way melted butter is cutting mind you.


 
It's cutting in the way that.... nah... can't come up with a good rejoinder. How many shillings has Moyes been given this season then?


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 17, 2011)

TruXta said:


> It's cutting in the way that.... nah... can't come up with a good rejoinder. How many shillings has Moyes been given this season then?


 
Norway .... Nul points....


----------



## TruXta (Jun 17, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Norway .... Nul points....


 
Dude, stop watching Eurovision! We're second in our Euro qualifiers, FWIW. And Scotland have... 4 points from 4 matches.


----------



## Dandred (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm pretty happy that nearly every fixture is on a Saturday night! (well here in Korea) 

Last season was shit for fixtures.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 17, 2011)

The season hasn't started and the moaning has already begun..... moan moan moan


----------



## TruXta (Jun 17, 2011)

Dandred said:


> I'm pretty happy that nearly every fixture is on a Saturday night! (well here in Korea)
> 
> Last season was shit for fixtures.


 
Fucking right... waaaaay too many Mondays and whatnot. I suppose since we're not in Europe this season that's why.


----------



## strung out (Jun 17, 2011)

Dandred said:


> I'm pretty happy that nearly every fixture is on a Saturday night! (well here in Korea)
> 
> Last season was shit for fixtures.


 
aren't all the weekend fixtures scheduled for a saturday until the tv companies decide which ones to show?


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 17, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Dude, stop watching Eurovision! We're second in our Euro qualifiers, FWIW. *And Scotland have... 4 points from 4 matches*.



I don't watch it, but the phrase has become part of popular culture... 

Given i'm not Scottish care to explain why that is relevant?


----------



## TruXta (Jun 17, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> The season hasn't started and the moaning has already begun..... moan moan moan


 
He won't be the only manager thinking that. Oh wait, do you actually have any players that represent their senior national team? On that note - fucking ridiculous to see FIFA wanting to up the number of friendlies.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 17, 2011)

strung out said:


> aren't all the weekend fixtures scheduled for a saturday until the tv companies decide which ones to show?


 
Yes, the tv haggling starts now....


----------



## TruXta (Jun 17, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> I don't watch it, but the phrase has become part of popular culture...
> 
> Given i'm not Scottish care to explain why that is relevant?


 
Oh. my bad then. Always had you down as one. Live there?


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 17, 2011)

TruXta said:


> He won't be the only manager thinking that. Oh wait, do you actually have any players that represent their senior national team? On that note - fucking ridiculous to see FIFA wanting to up the number of friendlies.



Perhaps not, but Dalglish is first out of the starting blocks with the bleating. 

Yes, because that's the point....


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 17, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Oh. my bad then. Always had you down as one. Live there?


 
Yes.


----------



## Dandred (Jun 17, 2011)

strung out said:


> aren't all the weekend fixtures scheduled for a saturday until the tv companies decide which ones to show?


 
Shit.....scum scum scum


----------



## TruXta (Jun 17, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Perhaps not, but Dalglish is first out of the starting blocks with the bleating.
> 
> Yes, because that's the point....


 
Well do you?


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 17, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Well do you?


 
Yes thanks, not many but we have some, and you're keeping another one given Kyrgiakos has got an extension on his current deal.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 17, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Yes thanks, not many but we have some, and you're keeping another one given Kyrgiakos has got an extension on his current deal.


 
Haters gonna hate, he's done a good job all things considering.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 17, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Haters gonna hate, he's done a good job all things considering.


 
It's ok, we all know he's a joke.... He was an embarrassment up here aswell....


----------



## TruXta (Jun 17, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> It's ok, we all know he's a joke.... He was an embarrassment up here aswell....


 
If I had to choose between him and Phil Neville... well, you see where this is going.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 17, 2011)

TruXta said:


> If I had to choose between him and Phil Neville... well, you see where this is going.


 
If you had to choose between a right-back and a centre-back? Strange choice i'd say?! 

As to your rather bizarre choice yeah, I see where it's going, you making a cunt of yourself again and saying Kyrgiakos.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 17, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> The season hasn't started and the moaning has already begun....moan moan moan


 
We're used to it by now. Liverpool threads just wouldn't feel the same without you.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 17, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> If you had to choose between a right-back and a centre-back? Strange choice i'd say?!
> 
> As to your rather bizarre choice yeah, I see where it's going, you making a cunt of yourself again and saying Kyrgiakos.


 
It had to do with character rather than position, but I suppose when the blue mist descends you're not one for reason.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 17, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> We're used to it by now. Liverpool threads just wouldn't feel the same without you.


 
Not bad, gonnae give Truxta a few tips....


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 17, 2011)

TruXta said:


> It had to do with character rather than position, but I suppose when the blue mist descends you're not one for reason.


 
It's the thread that just keeps on giving....


----------



## TruXta (Jun 17, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> It's the thread that just keeps on giving....


 
Well, you always bring a smile to my face when you drag your blue arse in here. Makes me think - how can someone normally so sensible and graced with good taste in clothes, wimmin and drink have fallen for the shambles that is Everton?


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 17, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Well, you always bring a smile to my face when you drag your blue arse in here. Makes me think - how can someone normally so sensible and graced with good taste in clothes, wimmin and drink have fallen for the shambles that is Everton?


 
Not being Norwegian has it's good points you know.....


----------



## TruXta (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh, we've got plenty od blueshites in Norgay as well. Despite our superior genetic inheritance we're not immue to delusional outbreaks now and again.


----------



## Will2403 (Jun 17, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Back to black:


 
that's the one from a couple years back.. the new one isn't much different...

http://store.liverpoolfc.tv/product.../Liverpool/Client/products/V/1/3/V13869_n.jpg


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jun 17, 2011)

strung out said:


> aren't all the weekend fixtures scheduled for a saturday until the tv companies decide which ones to show?



yup


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 21, 2011)

Maybe a big club is what he needs - but maybe he isn't ever going to be good enough....

Nice beard Andy.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 21, 2011)

Shopped.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 21, 2011)

How?


----------



## TruXta (Jun 21, 2011)

It's not Downing apparently. Don't ask me how, I know nothing about that sorta thing.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 21, 2011)

Or maybe it is. Fuck knows. Not sure I'd wanna see Downing for us. Good, but good enough?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 21, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> Maybe a big club is what he needs.



Downing? So what's with the LFC scarf then???


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 22, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> Downing? So what's with the LFC scarf then???


 
Badooom 


Tish


----------



## Will2403 (Jun 22, 2011)

why does AC have long hair if he's just gonna wear it in a pony tail all the time. looks like a doofus imo.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 25, 2011)

Charlie Adam is now an LFC player, not official yet. He's got a nice pass on him, sweet left foot.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 26, 2011)

Cock. Over-rated.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 26, 2011)

He isn't, you know. He's not been anywhere near Liverpool yet.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 26, 2011)

Not over-rated? Look at the stats, he was a big fish in a small pond, contributed fuck all last half of the season.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 26, 2011)

No, sleater kinney is making "ITK" shit up. Just buy a pair of balls and stitch them on of you're that self-conscious.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 26, 2011)

Oh that. There are rumours galore - they've approached Adam/B'pool, and that's all we know I reckon.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 26, 2011)

They approached Blackpool in January. Everything else is shite.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 26, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> No, sleater kinney is making "ITK" shit up. Just buy a pair of balls and stitch them on of you're that self-conscious.


----------



## agricola (Jun 26, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Not over-rated? Look at the stats, he was a big fish in a small pond, contributed fuck all last half of the season.


 
unlike Meireles, who is apparently on his way out.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 27, 2011)

agricola said:


> unlike Meireles, who is apparently on his way out.


 
Bit of a weird one that.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 29, 2011)

Sammy's out! Terry Mac in for £25 million.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 29, 2011)

Joining Big Sam then?


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 29, 2011)

Why the fuck has Sammy gone?


----------



## TruXta (Jun 29, 2011)

With Clarke coming in (nominally as first team coach but in reality as ass. manager) I'm guessing he got squeezed out a bit. Also, maybe he just fancied something different? Could be he's got an offer from another club as well. Either way, best of luck to him.


----------



## g force (Jun 29, 2011)

Steve Clarke is better IMO. Did very good work in previous roles and obv this is Kenny pulling strings to get in the people he wants


----------



## TruXta (Jun 29, 2011)

Yup.


----------



## agricola (Jun 29, 2011)

Merseyside's premier psychic is at it again, except this time in Talksport.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 29, 2011)

agricola said:


> Merseyside's premier psychic is at it again, except this time in Talksport.


 
That's one side of him that will never improve. Then again, if you don't believe, you aren't ever gonna get there are you?


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 29, 2011)

Shame I'll miss Sammy. He's fat, he's round, I hope he got a good offer


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 29, 2011)

He's fat, he's round, he's just bounced out the ground, Sammy Lee, Sammy Lee. He'll be back at some point.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 6, 2011)

15 million bid for Downing has been rejected apparently. Why we don't go for Mata instead is beyond me.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 6, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> No, sleater kinney is making "ITK" shit up. Just buy a pair of balls and stitch them on of you're that self-conscious.


 
I already have a pair of big hairy ones, and they're swinging in your face right now.

http://lfc.tv/ygz


----------



## TruXta (Jul 6, 2011)

Meh. I hope they didn't pay too much.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 6, 2011)

How many cm's do we have now?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 6, 2011)

Lots and lots. I'd rather we kept AA and Raoul tbh.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 6, 2011)

be very interested to see what adams can do at liverpool, my money is on not a lot.

dave


----------



## TruXta (Jul 6, 2011)

You and me both. I honestly fail to see what he can add that we haven't already got. Very disappointed, but I'll leave off the sniping until I see him in action.


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 6, 2011)

Would you Adams and Steve it?


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 6, 2011)

Set plays. He's the don.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 6, 2011)

Kizmet said:


> Set plays. He's the don.


 
All well and good except we're talking football, not fucking rugby. He's got a good pass on him, but he's far too inconsistent, can't defend, is slow and fat and has had exactly 1/2 of a season where he did well.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 6, 2011)

yeah free kick expert which you've lacked since riise but other then that........

.... im really not convinced.

dave


----------



## strung out (Jul 6, 2011)

TruXta said:


> All well and good except we're talking football, not fucking rugby. He's got a good pass on him, but he's far too inconsistent, can't defend, is slow and fat and has had exactly 1/2 of a season where he did well.


 
half of a premier league season. which is pretty decent considering he's only had one premier league season.


----------



## agricola (Jul 6, 2011)

TruXta said:


> All well and good except we're talking football, not fucking rugby. He's got a good pass on him, but he's far too inconsistent, can't defend, is slow and fat and has had exactly 1/2 of a season where he did well.


 
Molby mk II?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 6, 2011)

strung out said:


> half of a premier league season. which is pretty decent considering he's only had one premier league season.


 
He didn't exactly light up the SPL did he?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 6, 2011)

agricola said:


> Molby mk II?


 
No fucking chance. Besides you really don't see any Molby-type players in the EPL anymore.


----------



## mack (Jul 6, 2011)

Anyone want to have a go at predicting a starting eleven?  I can't see one myself!

full current squad
1. Jones
2. Johnson
3. Konchesky
4. Meireles
5. Agger
6. Aurelio
7. Suarez
8. Gerrard
9. Carroll
10. J Cole
12. Pacheco
14. Jovanovic
16. Kyrgiakos
17. Maxi
18. Kuyt
21. Lucas
22. D Wilson
23. Carragher
24. Ngog
25. Reina
26. Spearing
28. Poulsen
30. Suso
31. Sterling
32. Darby
33. Shelvey
34. Kelly
35. Coady
37. Skrtel
38. Flanagan
39. Eccleston
40. Ayala
41. Hansen
42. Gulacsi
44. Mendy
45. Ince
46. Amoo
47. Wisdom
48. Bruna
49. Robinson
- Aquilani
- Degen
- El Zhar
- Henderson
- Insua
- Kohlert
- Mavinga
- Roberts
- Sokolik


----------



## strung out (Jul 6, 2011)

TruXta said:


> He didn't exactly light up the SPL did he?


 
won young player of the year for rangers in 2007 and left them when he was only just turned 23. i'm not saying he'll be the best thing ever, but he's got the potential to do well in the prem as he's shown and he's got plenty of years ahead of him.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 6, 2011)

Reina
Johnson Carra Agger X
Kuyt Lucas Gerrard Henderson
Suarez Carroll

We need a LB.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 6, 2011)

you need some real wingers if your playing 442 and have carroll in your side!


----------



## TruXta (Jul 6, 2011)

kained&able said:


> you need some real wingers if your playing 442 and have carroll in your side!


 
We don't do wingers. Yet.

Hopefully we'll fail to sign Downing and get Mata instead.


----------



## mack (Jul 6, 2011)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/blog/2011/jul/06/charlie-adam-liverpool-midfield-options

"If Liverpool do not sign a new left-back before the season starts Johnson may switch to left-back with Kelly beginning the season on the right, where he was impressive for Liverpool last season."

Wrote the same thing until my browser crashed, Johnson signed a contract extension today so I'd have him at left back and Kelly at right.

And if Gerrard can re-capture his form of two years ago then keep him in there if not he needs to be taken out as he's deadweight.

We do need a genuine winger though.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 6, 2011)

mack said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/blog/2011/jul/06/charlie-adam-liverpool-midfield-options
> 
> "If Liverpool do not sign a new left-back before the season starts Johnson may switch to left-back with Kelly beginning the season on the right, where he was impressive for Liverpool last season."
> 
> ...


 
I'd rather we got a proper LB in and let Glen play on the right with Kelly as an understudy. For all that Kelly proved himself last season we must not make the mistake we made with Insua and play him a whole season.


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 6, 2011)

TruXta said:


> All well and good except we're talking football, not fucking rugby. He's got a good pass on him, but he's far too inconsistent, can't defend, is slow and fat and has had exactly 1/2 of a season where he did well.


 
That's half a season more than Joke Hole.


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 6, 2011)

TruXta said:


> No fucking chance. Besides you really don't see any Molby-type players in the EPL anymore.


 
Alonso did alright.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 6, 2011)

He wasn't fat and slow though.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 6, 2011)

Kizmet said:


> That's half a season more than Joke Hole.


 
Blame Hodgson for that.


----------



## revol68 (Jul 6, 2011)

Charlie Adams is a one season wonder, expect him to be shite for Liverpool, though they are about his level these days.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 6, 2011)

1/10, must do better.


----------



## revol68 (Jul 6, 2011)

but I didn't even know I was being marked, it was just an honest comment.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 6, 2011)

Adam is nowhere near as good as the players we already have in CM. The only thing he has that we lack is a handy shot/pass from set pieces. And frankly he's no CR. Nor an Alonso.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 6, 2011)

Kizmet said:


> That's half a season more than Joke Hole.


 
So you disagree with Stevie G larrrr assessment that anything Lionel Messi can do Joe Cole can do better?!


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 6, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> So you disagree with Stevie G larrrr assessment that anything Lionel Messi can do Joe Cole can do better?!


 
That boy should do less talking, less punching and more kicking footballs.


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 6, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Adam is nowhere near as good as the players we already have in CM. The only thing he has that we lack is a handy shot/pass from set pieces. And frankly he's no CR. Nor an Alonso.


 
So I guess you won't be buying his shirt his yet? Let's see what Kenny has in mind. He clearly wants him... and 4 2 3 1 leaves a lot of room for central midfielders.


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 7, 2011)

without trying to sound like my mum, but they're millionaires surely they coud've shaved before they came to work this morning?? http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/news/latest-news/brilliant-training-photos-1


----------



## kained&able (Jul 7, 2011)

steveo87 said:


> without trying to sound like my mum, but they're millionaires surely they coud've shaved before they came to work this morning?? http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/news/latest-news/brilliant-training-photos-1


 
i don't get the link between having lots of money and being arsed to shave.

dave


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 7, 2011)

steveo87 said:


> without trying to sound like my mum, but they're millionaires surely they coud've shaved before they came to work this morning?? http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/news/latest-news/brilliant-training-photos-1


 
Nice to see insua, aquaman and ayala back. Good players. And dagger's new mohican makes him look a more suitable partner for myrtl.

Just.can't.wait.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 7, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> I already have a pair of big hairy ones, and they're swinging in your face right now.
> 
> http://lfc.tv/ygz


 
Yeah, well done dickhead. Everyone knew Liverpool wanted him, if it was a done deal when you said it was why did it take a week for it happen? Because the deal wasn't done until last night.
You might as well change your name to Micro Scopic.


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 8, 2011)

Left back.
French defender moves closer to Liverpool move

Anything in it?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 12, 2011)

Well Koncheskys off to Leicester, with a big loss on the price(cheers Roy!). So we do need a lb, we were supposed to be in for Enrique.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 12, 2011)

You could be. At the moment it looks like he's going to play out his contract, though. The other Liverpool FC "ITK" Phil "stupid big mouthed cunt" Thompson has already been publicly embarassed over this so I'm sure you won't be spouting any mores shit about "done deals" any time soon.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 12, 2011)

friedaweed said:


> Left back.
> French defender moves closer to Liverpool move
> 
> Anything in it?


 
I think this question is for you, tiny balls.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 12, 2011)

I've no doubt they're looking for a LB, but I kinda doubt it's A Cissokho. He had a terrible season just gone by all accounts and is reportedly a bit of a handful off the pitch.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 12, 2011)

When I said "tiny balls", I was referring to sleaterITKinney but I can see where it caused confusion.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 12, 2011)

You honestly think that's funny don't you? I bet you're the kinda guy that laughs the loudest at jokes you tell as well.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 12, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> I think this question is for you, tiny balls.


 
Why, I've never claimed to be an "ITK"?, it's just your feeble internet warrior imagination.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 12, 2011)

Glad it makes you happy...


----------



## Will2403 (Jul 13, 2011)

Can't wait for the new season. Looking forward to the game later against the Chinese lot.

I'd like to see raul shipped out if we can get £13m+ any less and we might as well keep him.

Of the other rumours, I'd have Mata over downing, £15m for downing's not terrible but not a penny more. Nzog for 8 or so would be ok, they want £20m ffs

Glad to be getting rid of konchesky even if it is a big loss, hodgson cost us so much  as long as we get someone half decent we should be ok, I always thought agger would be good there and he's seemed ok the few times he's played there. Insua, aurelio, agger, carra, johnson, could be enough but is it worth the risk?

Jovanovich is offski. Hope we get rid of the other dead wood and have a nice streamlined squad with chances for some of the yoot.


----------



## Will2403 (Jul 13, 2011)

*LFC vs Sunray Cave Guangdong.*

cole crosses from the right wing to the far post for poulson to volley past the keeper.  kenny looks amazed and 10 years younger than he did last time i saw him.

it's all very unusual.

ngog has just scored the second goal in a minute...


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 13, 2011)

that boy has just put 3mill on his price tag.

And who is that fella who looks like Joe Cole?


----------



## Will2403 (Jul 13, 2011)

the chinese with a cracking goal of their own on the stroke of half time.

*GAME ON!!!*


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 13, 2011)

Is it me or is watching jj like watching a young stevie g complete with misguided Hollywood balls?

No-one can or will ever be quite the phenom that stevie is but still... jj looks a player now.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 13, 2011)

Thank fuck Konchesky is gone then. Jova next, then Poulsen? Looks like one of the youngsters, Gerardo Bruna (who? I hear you say) is off the Blackpool. Latest ridiculous rumour - Wayne Bridge in. Can't see it happening -too old, not good enough.


----------



## Will2403 (Jul 13, 2011)

and his wages are too much, would be a shit hodgsonesque signing.

who's jj?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 13, 2011)

Jonjo I take it?


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 13, 2011)

aye. Looks like the search for a new left back could be over. Lu Lin- tiny but marvelous! Kenny, sign him!


----------



## Will2403 (Jul 13, 2011)

oh yeh.

our players look like right jessies with their sports bra's on


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 13, 2011)

Charlie's not wearing a sports bra... his has underwires and chicken fillets.


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 13, 2011)

I have a feeling this is going to be an interesting season...


----------



## TruXta (Jul 13, 2011)

Every season is interesting. If it wasn't we wouldn't be here would we?


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 13, 2011)

Some are more interesting than others.


----------



## Will2403 (Jul 13, 2011)

lets hope its enjoyable!!


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 13, 2011)

now let's not get carried away...


----------



## Dandred (Jul 13, 2011)

This thread seems to be getting a little optimistic, hold your horses and wait until at least December before even thinking good things......


----------



## TruXta (Jul 13, 2011)

We're shit and we'll be relegated. Anti-jinxed!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 13, 2011)

I think you lot should pip Villa to N'Zogbia.


----------



## Will2403 (Jul 13, 2011)

I think we should let villa have nzog and keep downing.

See how they like them apples.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 13, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> I think you lot should pip Villa to N'Zogbia.


 
No you don't.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 13, 2011)

Easily one of the best midfielders in the League last season, I would have had him back instead of Marveaux. He's on the last year oif the contract so Whelan will be desperate to sell rather than lose him on a free. He won't seel to us because he hates Ashley and he'll want more than £5 million. He won't go to Sunderland because it's a step down from Wigan and he's only linked with Villa because McLeish wanted him when he was Birmingham boss.
Who have you currently got starting down the left (cearing in mind Zog also plays on the right, cutting in)? Zog, Carroll and Suarez front three could work as well, IMO.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 13, 2011)

I'd like N'Zogbia over Downing any day, he can play left back as well.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 13, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> ... he can play left back as well.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 13, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> I'd like N'Zogbia over Downing any day, he can play left back as well.


 
And we've agreed a fee for Downing. We're certainly going British, dunno if that will be for the best......


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 13, 2011)

£20 million apparently. F**k off, you can get so much footballer for that and we've gone for downing.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 13, 2011)

This probably signals Zog's move to Villa. Very stupid move if it was between the two. Downing is very, very shit. Zog was going for less than half that.


----------



## Will2403 (Jul 13, 2011)

Even if he has a good season with us and we get back into the top four, if we decide to upgrade him, who would buy him?  The depreciation on a 27-28 year old is massive, there's no resale value. £20m is such a fucking joke it's unreal.

With mata, even if he has a shit season with us, you could just say he doesnt suit the English game and flog him back to Spain or Italy without losing any money.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 13, 2011)

Downing is nowhere near shit, but neither is he worth 20 million. He'll do well for us I believe, getting some crosses in for Carroll, Kuyt and Suarez, but 20 mill? Fuck right off. And he's 27. We're now spending 92 mill on Adam, Downing, Henderson and Carroll. That is fucking mental. Good sorta mental, but still.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 13, 2011)

If you think King Kenny bought him to provide crosses then both you and he are very fucking stupid. Downing is almost as poor a crosser of the ball as Sean Wright-Philips.  Do you think King Kenny is as stupid as you, TruXta?

I liked you Liverpool lot better when you were complaining about Man Utd and Chelsea buying the league.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 13, 2011)

He's a poor crosser? Do us a fucking favour love. And where did I say he was bought for his crosses? He's not bought for his crosses, he's bought so that the team finally has a recognizable winger again. He can play centrally too, but I'd be very surprised if he doesn't spend most his time out wide.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 13, 2011)

TruXta said:


> getting some crosses in for Carroll, Kuyt and Suarez.



He'll spent lots of time out wide. Can't cross for shit, though. Nor pick out his man. Scores a flukey goal every 15 games. And aren't wingers supposed to have pace???


----------



## Will2403 (Jul 13, 2011)

Got loads of assists, many via crosses last season, or the stat might be: most crosses during the season.

Anyways, he's mint at crossing, so there u go.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 13, 2011)

Nah seriously, he's shit.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 13, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> He'll spent lots of time out wide. Can't cross for shit, though. Nor pick out his man. Scores a flukey goal every 15 games. And aren't wingers supposed to have pace???


 
Er... crosses tend to come from out wide, in case you hadn't noticed. You drunk? He's got good pace too.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 13, 2011)

Are you on fucking crack?? I think you have him confused with someone else. BTW, if you still need a left back get sleaterITKinner on the phone to King Kenny and tell him he can have James Perch for a cool £15 million. bargain.


----------



## Will2403 (Jul 13, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Downing is nowhere near shit, but neither is he worth 20 million. He'll do well for us I believe, getting some crosses in for Carroll, Kuyt and Suarez, but 20 mill? Fuck right off. And he's 27. We're now spending 92 mill on Adam, Downing, Henderson and Carroll. That is fucking mental. Good sorta mental, but still.


 
Let's just hope jwh or kk had that winning euro millions ticket last nite.

Seems a tad reckless, but if the numbers are black on the balance sheet at the end of the year then it's all good.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 13, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> ... if the numbers are black on the balance sheet at the end of the year then it's all good.


 
How's that going to happen then?


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 14, 2011)

The New Anfield is going to be sponsored by the People's Republic of China.


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 14, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> He'll spent lots of time out wide. Can't cross for shit, though. Nor pick out his man. Scores a flukey goal every 15 games. And aren't wingers supposed to have pace???


 
a) this is what we need.
b) he's not aiming for shit, though. He's aiming for Andy who...
c) doesn't need picking out.
d) We're luckier than villa, so one every 7-10 will do me fine.
e) No. They are supposed to play on the wing. Pace is good, but acceleration is the first 5 yards.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Kizmet (Jul 14, 2011)

It's not my money... I couldn't give a damn how much he cost.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 14, 2011)

refused what the hell are you on about, downing has a blinding cross on him.

Its the getting to the byline bit he struggles with.

dave


----------



## Big Gunz (Jul 14, 2011)

_Now Villa have the funds for a replacement with Ugh'Gzobia on the radar._


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 14, 2011)

Downing is Dalglish's new houghton for the left. solid, unspectacular but dependable and consistent. Much more so than nzogbia. 3 cm places and at least 6 players who can play anywhere. Excellent.

We can only be better for his inclusion.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 14, 2011)

now all you need is a left back and at least one centre back.

i hear mat upson is available!

dave


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 14, 2011)

We don't need anything now, really... apart from a bit of luck.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jul 14, 2011)

kained&able said:


> now all you need is a left back and at least one centre back.
> 
> i hear mat upson is available!
> 
> dave


 
Bit old for KK, he likes them young.  Although I think he would be a good addition to the squad since he's a freebie!


----------



## TruXta (Jul 14, 2011)

Dave's right, we need an LB and quite possibly a CB as well.


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 14, 2011)

Insua's back with Aurelio, Johnson and Flanno and Robinson and Agger as backup for the left. For Centre we've got 4 recognised internationals plus Wilson, Ayala and Wisdom and Kelly as cover.

We'll be fine.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 14, 2011)

Kizmet said:


> Insua's back with Aurelio, Johnson and Flanno and Robinson and Agger as backup for the left. For Centre we've got 4 recognised internationals plus Wilson, Ayala and Wisdom and Kelly as cover.
> 
> We'll be fine.


 
Insua's back, maybe. Aurelio will be lucky to feature in 10 matches considering his record. Which is a crying shame. Agger is wasted in LB position, so that leaves two youngsters and a recognized RB. So yeah, we still need a LB.

As for CB that's not as pressing, but there's no denying that we need a better cover than Soto, much as I like the Greek bastard. Also Carragher is on his last legs.


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 14, 2011)

If Aurelio and Insua manage 30 league games between them.. that leaves a maximum of 20 to give our two young prospects the opportunity to be more than prospects.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 14, 2011)

carragher never really had legs to begin with! Hardly the most mobile of centre backs.

dave


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 14, 2011)

And Kyrgiakos is massively underrated.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 14, 2011)

Have a gander at this Refused you looney bastard and tell us again that Downing is utter shite:



> A certain player happens to have completed more successful crosses in the past three seasons than anyone else in the Premier League; he is the top-flight’s 5th-most successful chance-creator over the past seven seasons, and the only one of that top five to not be in a Champions League side over the duration (the other four being the world-famous quartet of Fabregas, Gerrard, Lampard and Giggs).
> 
> His club’s Player of the Year, he is someone who has regularly registered in excess of ten assists a season throughout his career, with as many as 14 in 2006/07, and is capable of getting double-figures in goals (he did so in 2007/08, and was just one shy of last season). All this, and on average fit to play in all but three games a season over the past five years. (Stats courtesy of Opta Joe.)



http://tomkinstimes.com/2011/07/is-stewart-downing-actually-stanley-devastating/


----------



## kained&able (Jul 14, 2011)

is it jermaine pennent?

dave


----------



## TruXta (Jul 14, 2011)

Kizmet said:


> If Aurelio and Insua manage 30 league games between them.. that leaves a maximum of 20 to give our two young prospects the opportunity to be more than prospects.


 
Insua should be 2nd choice, Aurelio 3rd (unless he regains proper fitness, in which case he should be 2nd). Flanagan is an RB, Kelly a CB. As for Kyrgiakos, he might be underrated by other teams' fans, but not by ours tho. He's still not good enough for a top 4 club. Decent 2nd or 3rd choice, but that's it.


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 14, 2011)

And that's what he is after Agger, Skrtyl and Carra. I would never say no to top quality players if they are offered... but that doesn't mean we need them. Insua is good. He's dead young, don't forget.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 14, 2011)

Kizmet said:


> And that's what he is after Agger, Skrtyl and Carra. I would never say no to top quality players if they are offered... but that doesn't mean we need them. Insua is good. He's dead young, don't forget.


 
Don't get me wrong, I rate Insua. But he's still too young to be 1st choice.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 14, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Have a gander at this Refused you looney bastard and tell us again that Downing is utter shite:
> 
> 
> 
> http://tomkinstimes.com/2011/07/is-stewart-downing-actually-stanley-devastating/



Oh, suddenly you fucking love statistics? In your own words none of that means anything. He's utterly shite.


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 14, 2011)

Well, He's our shite now. Here's to a hattrick at St James'.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't rate Downing, and from the little I've seen of Henderson I'm quite worried about how rubbish he looked. However, I will be happy to be proved wrong. Charlie Adam is...alright.


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 14, 2011)

Calm down, fella. You'll give yerself a hernia with all that excitement...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 14, 2011)

Kizmet said:


> Calm down, fella. You'll give yerself a hernia with all that excitement...



 Daren't get excited.

I should have perhaps added to my previous post that I really, really rate Kenny Dalglish.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 14, 2011)

Kizmet said:


> Well, He's our shite now. Here's to a hattrick at St James'.


 




Kizmet is back everyone! Yay!


----------



## TruXta (Jul 15, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> Oh, suddenly you fucking love statistics? In your own words none of that means anything. He's utterly shite.


 
Quote please.


----------



## DRINK? (Jul 15, 2011)

nice to see scousers getting robbed for a change....seriously they are going to struggle again next year....


----------



## kained&able (Jul 15, 2011)

i posted this in anotherr thread rather then here.

http://newsthump.com/2011/07/14/liverpool-fans-gather-to-greet-downing-with-complete-indifference/

dave


----------



## TruXta (Jul 15, 2011)

DRINK? said:


> nice to see scousers getting robbed for a change....seriously they are going to struggle again next year....


 
Who're we usually robbing?


----------



## DRINK? (Jul 15, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Who're we usually robbing?



anyone....hubcaps are a speciality


----------



## TruXta (Jul 15, 2011)

I should post up pics of my collection one of these days.


----------



## Stash (Jul 15, 2011)

DRINK? said:


> hubcaps


What is this, 1982??


----------



## TruXta (Jul 15, 2011)

Stash said:


> What is this, 1982??


 
If only. We used to win shit back then.


----------



## chieftain (Jul 15, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Who're we usually robbing?


 
Couple of mates of mine (used) to go all over Europe with LFC and have told me a few exceptionally good robbing stories, one involved a chip shop and the other a very posh clothing shop. Best robbers in the world the Scouse (and the most whingy!)


----------



## TruXta (Jul 15, 2011)

chieftain said:


> Couple of mates of mine (used) to go all over Europe with LFC and have told me a few exceptionally good robbing stories, one involved a chip shop and the other a very posh clothing shop. Best robbers in the world the Scouse (and the most whingy!)


 
I'll have to take your word for it - I don't know any scousers.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jul 18, 2011)

TBF when KK played Jason Wilcox on the left wing for BR I was thinking "yeah he's okay" but he did a good job for the likes of SaS didn't he?


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 19, 2011)

So which midfield could-be are we going to sign next. I'm looking forward to a 2-8-1 formation next season.
2 good goalies, 8 in midfield and dirk up front by himself. Who needs a left back.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 19, 2011)

friedaweed said:


> So which midfield could-be are we going to sign next. I'm looking forward to a 2-8-1 formation next season.
> 2 good goalies, 8 in midfield and dirk up front by himself. Who needs a left back.


 
Wouldn't mind Hazard or Mata.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jul 20, 2011)

Carroll               Suarez


                Downing                            Adam               Meireles                     Kuyt


               Flanners                             Agger                Sktel                         Kelly


                                                                   Reina

Is what I would go with.  I hope we do keep Meireles.  Need some backup on the right of midfield I feel.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 21, 2011)

Eh? No Glen Johnson or Stevie G? No Lucas? That midfield you've put up is all attack with no defensive steel whatsoever. Also, Flanno is RB and Kelly's supposedly a CB.

A by no means nailed down 11 for me would be

Carroll

Suarez (playing as a false no 9)

Downing Gerrard/Aquilani Kuyt/Henderson

Lucas/Adam

LB Agger/Kelly Skrtel/Carra Johnson


I don't think for a second we're gonna play a straight 4-4-2, if anything our signings look more suited to a 4-3-3 or some hybrid 4-1-3-1-1 formation.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jul 21, 2011)

Gerrard is out injured and I would be inclined to use him as an impact sub these days.  As for Lucas well Spearing has been doing a good job of defensive midfielder I just don’t fancy Lucas.  I’m sure Flanners played at LB and Kelly RB or was that Wilson?  The reason Johnson was pushed to LB was because Kelly was deployed as a RB.  I would be inclined to start him as a RB due to his performances last season.  No never rated Johnson as a RB, maybe he could be that right sided midfielder I think we need?  I don’t rate his defensive capabilities, he has a tendency to switch off. 

Carra, much as I love the guy and his spirit his legs have gone, he should be used to solidify the defence if we need to protect a lead or backup for Agger and Hurt-all Skrtel.


----------



## Voley (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't care what anyone says, I still think Lucas is shit.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 21, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> Gerrard is out injured and I would be inclined to use him as an impact sub these days.  As for Lucas well Spearing has been doing a good job of defensive midfielder I just don’t fancy Lucas.  I’m sure Flanners played at LB and Kelly RB or was that Wilson?  The reason Johnson was pushed to LB was because Kelly was deployed as a RB.  I would be inclined to start him as a RB due to his performances last season.  No never rated Johnson as a RB, maybe he could be that right sided midfielder I think we need?  I don’t rate his defensive capabilities, he has a tendency to switch off.
> 
> Carra, much as I love the guy and his spirit his legs have gone, he should be used to solidify the defence if we need to protect a lead or backup for Agger and Hurt-all Skrtel.


 
Gerrard is injured, true, and he's not the player he was 5 years ago, but that doesn't mean he's not gonna start when fit, which it's looking like he will be for the first time in 2-3 years. Spearing is nowhere near Lucas' level, look at the stats man, or if stats aren't too your liking, ask yourself why Lucas is one of the first picks for Brazil, while Spearing is nowhere near the England national team. If anything Spearing will go on loan somewhere. Wolves have already made inquiries, and TBH it would do him good.

Flanagan did play at LB simply because we had noone else to play - Kelly got injured and Wilson et al weren't good enough in the managers' eyes. Fact is, aside from Insua we haven't got a recognized LB and we need to fill that gap. Aurelio can be trusted to keep fit.


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 21, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Eh? No Glen Johnson or Stevie G? No Lucas? That midfield you've put up is all attack with no defensive steel whatsoever. Also, Flanno is RB and Kelly's supposedly a CB.
> 
> A by no means nailed down 11 for me would be
> 
> ...


 
4 2 3 1


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 21, 2011)

Carroll

Downing Suarez Gerrard

Adam Lucas

LB Agger skrtel Johnson

with Kuyt, Aquilani, Maxi, Merilies to come in.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 21, 2011)

Congratulations on the stupidest midfield formation ever created.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 21, 2011)

The LB is left for Enrique, I hear he's turned down a new contract at the toon, probably had enough of championship football.


----------



## strung out (Jul 21, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> Congratulations on the stupidest midfield formation ever created.


 
it's ludicrous, isn't it?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 21, 2011)

What's stupid about it? 4 2 3 1


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 21, 2011)

IT'S NOT JUST WHERE YOU PUT THEM, YOU FUCKING PLANK.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 22, 2011)

Say what's wrong with it then, you idiot.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 22, 2011)

Funny how people who couldn't care less about LFC get all het up about idle speculations on their future formation.


----------



## newme (Jul 22, 2011)

Do have to wonder what there gonna do with all those midfielders tho.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 22, 2011)

newme said:


> Do have to wonder what there gonna do with all those midfielders tho.


 
Clearly they're looking to offload some, like Poulsen, Jovanovic and poss Cole. Chances are either Spearing and/or Shelvey are going on loan. That said, we've moaned and groaned about lacking depth in the squad, and now that we have it we're going "TOO MANY MIDFIELDERS!"... I just hope we hold on to both Aqua and Meireles.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jul 22, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> Carroll
> 
> Downing Suarez Gerrard
> 
> ...


 
I wouldn't play Adam alongside Lucas in defensive midfield.  Aside from that, I have no idea why refused is getting so angry?!?!?!?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 22, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> I wouldn't play Adam alongside Lucas in defensive midfield.  Aside from that, I have no idea why refused is getting so angry?!?!?!?


 
I agree, Adam's not known for his defensive strengths is he? As for refused, well, he's just an angry man isn't he? Can't blame him really all things considering.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 22, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> I wouldn't play Adam alongside Lucas in defensive midfield.  Aside from that, I have no idea why refused is getting so angry?!?!?!?


 
I would, for his range of passing, more of a holding mf than a defensive one. Alonso used to play that role for us.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 22, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> I would, for his range of passing, more of a holding mf than a defensive one. Alonso used to play that role for us.


 
The difference is Alonso was superb in possession, which can't really be said for Adam.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jul 22, 2011)

Someone refused to fuck him hence the strange username?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 22, 2011)

TruXta said:


> The difference is Alonso was superb in possession, which can't really be said for Adam.


 
He'll never be as good as Alonso, but he has a good pass on him


----------



## newme (Jul 22, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Clearly they're looking to offload some, like Poulsen, Jovanovic and poss Cole. Chances are either Spearing and/or Shelvey are going on loan. That said, we've moaned and groaned about lacking depth in the squad, and now that we have it we're going "TOO MANY MIDFIELDERS!"... I just hope we hold on to both Aqua and Meireles.


 
Strength in depth should apply to all positions, not overloading one in particular tho.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 22, 2011)

newme said:


> Strength in depth should apply to all positions, not overloading one in particular tho.


 
True, which is why they're looking to get rid of some midfielders. Defensive players is what needs more attention.


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 22, 2011)

Downing can play any position on the left. With Lucas capable of dropping deep to cover it means both fullbacks in a 4 2 3 1 have the freedom to raid forward. That would potentially allow an attacking team of

Johnson Agger Skrtyl Downing
Lucas Adam
Merieles Gerrard Suarez
Carroll

Or a more defensive one of

Johnson Carra Skrtyl Insua
Lucas Gerrard
aquilani Adam downing
Suarez

And more combos as well.

Seems pretty flexible to me.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 22, 2011)

I very much doubt that Downing will see much action as a LB.


----------



## g force (Jul 22, 2011)

Is that working on the assumption he'll play like Maicon/Alves. If so...well I don't quite know how to put it other than 

ROFL


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 22, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I very much doubt that Downing will see much action as a LB.


 
We should hope not.


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 22, 2011)

g force said:


> Is that working on the assumption he'll play like Maicon/Alves. If so...well I don't quite know how to put it other than
> 
> ROFL


 
It's working on the assumption that we will lose our first choice left back or go behind and need to chase the game.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jul 29, 2011)

Now I know they were only friendlies but we've lost two on the trot now 3-0 against Hull and Galatasary.  Whereas Man U have smashed all comers.  Still it's a bit worrying when you can't beat Hull City with your fringe players?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 29, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> Now I know they were only friendlies but we've lost two on the trot now 3-0 against Hull and Galatasary.  Whereas Man U have smashed all comers.  Still it's a bit worrying when you can't beat Hull City with your fringe players?


 Nah, it's pre-season.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 29, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> Now I know they were only friendlies but we've lost two on the trot now 3-0 against Hull and Galatasary.  Whereas Man U have smashed all comers.  Still it's a bit worrying when you can't beat Hull City with your fringe players?


 
Liverpool's fringe players: Carroll, Downing, Adam, Suarez, Henderson, Maxi Rodriguez, Doni, Aquilani, Kuyt.

Fucking pricey reserve team, that. I'm guessing you'd have N'Gog starting up fron on his own.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 29, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> Liverpool's fringe players: Carroll, Downing, Adam, Suarez, Henderson, Maxi Rodriguez, Doni, Aquilani.
> 
> Fucking pricey reserve team, that. I'm guessing you'd have N'Gog starting up fron on his own.


 
Suarez was playing was he?


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 29, 2011)

In south America....


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 29, 2011)

Mistake. But you're right, he's the only definite starter in that list. The rest are shit.


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 29, 2011)

On recent evidence.... can't argue.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 29, 2011)

You're a fucking idiot.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 29, 2011)

You're a fucking idiot. Downing, Adam, Henderson yet to play a competitive match for lfc and Doni's a reserve goalkeeper


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 29, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> You're a fucking idiot.


 
Excuse me?

Stop being such a disappointment.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 29, 2011)

Kizmet said:


> Stop being such a disappointment.


 
Are you on about me or Liverpool's new signings?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 29, 2011)

Admit it RAF, the only reason you're posting on this thread is because there is nothing positive whatsoever to say about your chosen "team".


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 29, 2011)

Dry your eyes.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 29, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> You're a fucking idiot. Downing, Adam, Henderson yet to play a competitive match for lfc and Doni's a reserve goalkeeper



so what you you just spent 45ish million on three fringe players? Really?

It was hardly a select 11 from that squad list!

that said its pre season and no one should even vaguely give a fuck about reults.


dave


----------



## TruXta (Jul 29, 2011)

I'd rather we got the crap out of our system now than have it show in season. Then again some people need to get realistic, any talk of more than getting into the top 4 again is delusional. Downing, Adam and the rest of the newbies aren't gonna change that. I don't mind that much really (that's what 20 years without proper silver does I spose). I'd rather we built a spine for a team as good as the 2008-9 team again.


----------



## strung out (Jul 29, 2011)

TruXta said:


> (that's what 20 years without proper silver does I spose)


 
you won the FA cup in 2001 and 2006

edit: and the european cup in 2005!


----------



## kained&able (Jul 29, 2011)

i have liverpool in 4th ahead of arsenal but well behind man city, man united and chelsea(in no particular order)

dave


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 29, 2011)

kained&able said:


> so what you you just spent 45ish million on three fringe players? Really?


It's a squad game and for the past few seasons we've been a selling club. We need to clear out some dead wood but it's easier said than done.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 29, 2011)

That's what you'll be saying about Henderson, Downing and Adam next year.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 29, 2011)

Strungout, those are consolation prizes.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jul 29, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> Liverpool's fringe players: *Carroll*


+


Refused as fuck said:


> The rest are shit


 
I bet you weren't saying he was shit when he was banging them in for the Geordies boys.


----------



## strung out (Jul 29, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Strungout, those are consolation prizes.


 
hence why liverpool are despised so much. two of the three biggest prizes an english club can win, and you dismiss them as not being 'proper silver'


----------



## Big Gunz (Jul 29, 2011)

strung out said:


> hence why liverpool are despised so much. two of the three biggest prizes an english club can win, and you dismiss them as not being 'proper silver'


 
Pfft not all Liverpool fans think that way.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 29, 2011)

strung out said:


> hence why liverpool are despised so much. two of the three biggest prizes an english club can win, and you dismiss them as not being 'proper silver'


 
C'mon, I didn't dismiss them. It's simply fact that most LFC supporters would very much like to see us win the EPL. We've never won it before.


----------



## strung out (Jul 29, 2011)

you've won the title 18 times before you muppet 

worst liverpool fan ever.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 29, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> +
> 
> 
> I bet you weren't saying he was shit when he was banging them in for the Geordies boys.


 This isn't about me being consistent, this is about most of the LFC "fans" in this thread being mouldy cunts. _I'm_ a better Liverpool fan than the three stooges up there. _Adam and Leiva_ together in the middle.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 29, 2011)

strung out said:


> you've won the title 18 times before you muppet
> 
> worst liverpool fan ever.


 
Shaddup!


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 29, 2011)

strung out said:


> you've won the title 18 times before you muppet
> 
> worst liverpool fan ever.


 
Yeah. But not the prem as such.


----------



## strung out (Jul 29, 2011)

Kizmet said:


> Yeah. But not the prem as such.


 
it's the same thing


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 29, 2011)

Tell that to sky sports. Football was only created in '91 according to them.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 29, 2011)

Whereas for you it was 2005.


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 29, 2011)

No. But history was made on that day.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 29, 2011)

Kizmet said:


> No. But history was made on that day.


 
You think I'm talking about the Pope, don't you?


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 29, 2011)

You might be... I'm sure you found it hard to watch us win for the fifth time a trophy you have never even got close to.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 29, 2011)

Why would I find that hard? I don't support Everton.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 29, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> This isn't about me being consistent


 We've noticed.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 29, 2011)

Kizmet said:


> You might be... I'm sure you found it hard to watch us win for the fifth time a trophy you have never even got close to.


 
In fairness, they have won silverware recently.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 29, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> We've noticed.


 
Took you fucking long enough!


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 2, 2011)

rumour is that my Spanish team, Rayo Vallecano, is going to take Dani Pacheco, presumably on loan, this season. What's he like?


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 2, 2011)

he's well liked, thought to be a really promising prospect, i think expectations have been dulled slightly by the fact that he isn't already above ngog in the pecking order. 

from lfc.tv



> Spanish prodigy Daniel Pacheco signed from Barcelona in the summer of 2007.
> The forward is on the brink of the Liverpool first team and also features regularly for the reserves, who he helped win the league in 2007-08.
> What he lacks in height he makes up for in skill, weaving his magic between the lines.
> He made his first-team debut for Liverpool as a substitute against Fiorentina at Anfield on 9 December, 2009.
> ...



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daniel_Pacheco#Norwich_City


> On 23 March 2011, Pacheco joined Norwich City on emergency loan until the end of the season, being handed the number 37 shirt. Pacheco was unveiled on the same day as Sam Vokes, who signed on loan from Wolverhampton Wanderers. Pacheco made his debut against Scunthorpe United setting up the first goal for Grant Holt and playing through the pass which won the penalty for Norwich's second goal.[10] He scored his first Norwich goal in the 5-1 victory over Ipswich Town on 21 April, scoring the last goal after coming on as a substitute for Wes Hoolahan.[11] He scored after replacing Holt on the final day of the Championship season against Coventry City.





> Club	Season	 League	FA Cup	League Cup	Europe	Others	Total
> App	Goals	App	Goals	App	Goals	App	Goals	App	Goals	App	Goals
> Liverpool
> (Premier League)
> ...


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 2, 2011)

First Name	Daniel
Surname	Pacheco
Squad Number	12
Position	Forward
Height	1.68m
Weight	65 kg
D.O.B.	5 Jan 1991
Town of Birth	Malaga
Country of Birth	Spain
Nationality	Spanish

Total Appearances	14
Total Goals	0

http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/team/first-team/player/12-daniel-pacheco

will probably be good for him to move back to spain for a season if he gets plenty of minutes, but maybe better if he can get a high flying championship side


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 2, 2011)

well, hopefully, he'll find La Liga more to his taste than the Championship. Plus he has the magnificent Piti to lay on the chances for him


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 2, 2011)

strung out said:


> you've won the title 18 times before you muppet
> 
> *worst liverpool fan ever*.


 
As regards that title you're spoilt for choice on here and ion the wider world frankly......


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 2, 2011)

Shut up, Fed. Kizmet and football are like best mates. FOOTBALL!


----------



## TruXta (Aug 2, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> As regards that title you're spoilt for choice on here and ion the wider world frankly......


 
Actually that was directed at me, not Kizzie. But yeah, him and football, BFFs.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 2, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> Shut up, Fed. Kizmet and football are like best mates. FOOTBALL!



Ture, my apologies.



TruXta said:


> Actually that was directed at me, not Kizzie. But yeah, him and football, BFFs.


 
But it could be equally aimed at plenty other loveable laugh-a-minute-reds.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 2, 2011)

Watch it fatso!


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 2, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Watch it fatso!


 
And here we see the side-splitting wit of those lovable laugh a minute reds......


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 2, 2011)

Wouldn't be surprised if TruXta has FOOTBALL on his speed-dial list either. Cheeky scamp.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 2, 2011)

I do now.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 2, 2011)

We've agreed a 6m deal for Jose Enrique, good buy at that price.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/football/teams/newcastle-united/8678282/Joey-Barton-fined-and-forced-to-train-alone-as-angry-Newcastle-United-lose-patience-with-midfielder.html


----------



## TruXta (Aug 2, 2011)

Hm. Waiting for official confirmation. Meanwhile a deal between Jovanovic and Anderlecht has been reached. Good luck to him. Seemed like a decent pro, just not for us.


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 2, 2011)

Aye, he's taking a wage cut to move so he can get minutes iirc.

Happy bout Enrique. Might as well ship out insua, can't have many years left on his contract and he's worth about a mil maybe two. Aurelio and agger can cover if needs be.

Really hoping we keep hold of Aquilani, he's been our best player preseason and is a good attacking midfielder, good technique and an excellent one touch passer, him and Suarez around the box should panic and hopefully unlock strong defences. He's a bit lightweight and an injury risk, but worth a season IMO.

LM: Downing/maxi/aurelio/ 
DM: Lucas/Adam/spearing
CM: aqua/gerrard
RM: kuyt/henderson

Sell: poulson/cole/meireles


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 2, 2011)

If you've ever seen Enrique play, defensively he's not amazing. Decent, but makes mistakes. Great going forward, though. Steal at 6 million, but his contract is up next Summer.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 3, 2011)

Sounds just like Riise then. Has he got a decent shot?


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 3, 2011)

Riise was awful in his last two seasons. Plus he only hit the target 1/10 attempts. Hopefully he's nothing like post 2005 riise.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 3, 2011)

Yeah, so awful that that heap of shit Roma wanted him. Some people....


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 3, 2011)

Roma r shit and so is serie a.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 3, 2011)

I suppose you rate Adam over Meireles as well.


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 3, 2011)

I think we should sell meireles as he's 28, and we can get £12-£13m for him. Adam is younger and we've just bought him. He looks decent enough but raul was quality throughout last season so it's a tough one. I prefer both over lucas despite his marked improvement over the last 18 months.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 3, 2011)

You prefer Adam over Lucas...  I take your point about Meireles tho, but I disagree that he is superfluous. We need depth, as much as possible.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 3, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> Roma r shit and so is serie a.


 
Whilst I would agree Roma aren't setting the sky alight the second part of your post is fantastic.....


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 3, 2011)

Jovanovic is out thank fuck!  Gone to Anderlect.


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 3, 2011)

TruXta said:


> You prefer Adam over Lucas...  I take your point about Meireles tho, but I disagree that he is superfluous. We need depth, as much as possible.


 
We've got too much depth. As much depth as possible is a stupid thing to say, let's have 100 central midfielders then!

Quality players aren't happy on the bench. And at anfield even average ones get arsey if they don't get as many starts as they want.


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 3, 2011)

just get rid of Joke Cole and Poulson and that should sort the midfield out.


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 3, 2011)

TruXta said:


> You prefer Adam over Lucas...  I take your point about Meireles tho, but I disagree that he is superfluous. We need depth, as much as possible.


 
Adam can pass a ball more than 5 metres up the field and it'll frequently arrive at one of his teammates. Lucas is a short pass, horizontal, back, short forward passing player, ten a penny imo, he's not creative enough, puts a shift in and wins possession plenty but so does Adam, plus he's creative. My first team would be

Reina
Johnson-carra-agger-Enrique
Kuyt-Adam-aqua-downing
Suarez
Carroll

Bench:
Doni, Skrtel, Kelly, Lucas, gerrard, Henderson, NGog

Cole, meireles, maxi et al miss out


----------



## kained&able (Aug 3, 2011)

adam and aqua man in the centre would be silly.

not a tackle between them!

personally i'd go.

reina

johnson- skrtel(carragher is slow and shit)- agger- enrique

lucas

adam- aquaman

suarez- downing

carroll

basically 4-3-3 but with lucas sitting deep in midfield and carroll staying very much at the tip rather then rotating with the other more forward players.

dave


----------



## Kizmet (Aug 3, 2011)

Lucas Adam

Kuyt Suarez Downing

Carroll


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 3, 2011)

I think thats what KD will start with kizmet. With suarez playing higher up the field than kuyt and downing tho obviously


----------



## Kizmet (Aug 3, 2011)

Aye. In the absence of Stevie G. First choice first team is harder to call... Gerrard in for one of Lucas or Kuyt, I reckon.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 3, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> We've got too much depth. As much depth as possible is a stupid thing to say, let's have 100 central midfielders then!
> 
> Quality players aren't happy on the bench. And at anfield even average ones get arsey if they don't get as many starts as they want.


 
We've been moaning for years now that we haven't got proper coverage, and now you're saying depth isn't necessary? As someone else said about your formation having Aquilani and Adam in the same mid-field is a recipe for disaster. Carra needs more benching, can't be automatic first choice anymore. TBH on the whole Adam saga - while I understand Dalgliesh rates him I can't see that he'll take us to another level in midfield. He's got a good pass and deliver decent set-pieces, but he's a bit of a liability in terms of defensive duties. Lucas might not have his range of passing _yet_, but he's superior in every other respect.

As for our overpopulated midfield, as Big Gunz says, if we can get rid of Cole and Poulsen we're sorted. Loan out either Spearing or Shelvey as well if they won't get much of a look in.


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 3, 2011)

Gerrard on the right sounds very tasty. He was cracking on that wing a few season back, was it just before we got kuyt?

Kuyt was such an automatic choice under Benitez that it would be very strange to see him sitting on the bench. 

Gerrard's legs have pretty much gone now tho.


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 3, 2011)

TruXta said:


> We've been moaning for years now that we haven't got proper coverage, and now you're saying depth isn't necessary?



When?

Off to oz with u!


----------



## TruXta (Aug 3, 2011)

When? Pretty much since Alonso went, and it only got worse after Masch left too. Not only there. When Torres was still here Ngog (or Babel or anyone else for that matter) wasn't seen as good enough, and if Kuyt got slotted in as CF, then we had no-one to play on the right, and so on and so forth. Same in defense until Kelly and Flanno had a good run last year. LB anyone? When Riise left and Aurelio became perma-crocked people moaned bitterly that we had no-one to back up Insua. The same Insua who most fans looked on as a natural future 1st choice when he was still an understudy - after he was forced to play most of a season without proper back-up a lot of people thought he was shit, get shut etc.

We need depth in every position. That means that we want to have 8-10 top midfielders, 8-10 top defenders, and 6-8 top attackers. It's not rocket science.


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 3, 2011)

TruXta said:


> We've been moaning for years now that we haven't got proper coverage, and now *you're saying depth isn't necessary?*


 
When?


----------



## TruXta (Aug 3, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> We've got too much depth. As much depth as possible is a stupid thing to say, let's have 100 central midfielders then!
> 
> Quality players aren't happy on the bench. And at anfield even average ones get arsey if they don't get as many starts as they want.


 
Here. This is where you say it, if not in so many words. Who cares if the benchwarmers moan, as long as they're LFC players they should do what the manager says. If they don't trust, like or agree with him, then fuck'em. They're supposed top be pros.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 3, 2011)

Kizmet said:


> Lucas Adam
> 
> Kuyt Suarez Downing
> 
> Carroll


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 3, 2011)

what team has 8 top attackers?

or 28 top outfield players.

if you say,
keeper, 
centre-back (skrtel or carra) 
ngog (new striker)

are guaranteed spots

you have four spots for midfielders

which means even if we have two midfield injuries at a time, one player on big wages will probably be sitting out entirely.  they wont be happy with it even if that spot is rotated every game, and we'll be throwing wage money away.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 3, 2011)

Well, we've barely got two at the moment. Suarez is proven class, whilst Kuyt always puts in a shift and gets a decent return. Carroll for all his raw talent has yet to prove them in a LFC setting, Ngog is on his way out (poss WHam or Bolton), Pacheco ain't getting a look in and might well go back to Spain. That leaves Suso, Sterling, Eccleston and Amoo, all great prospects in one of the best youth teams we've had for ages, but also players you wanna bed in over the next few years.


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 4, 2011)

I agree we could do with a decent replacement for NGog.  Wickham probably would have been a good deal for £9m.  It'll be interesting to see how he does at the mackems.  Did he play right wing for ipswich? 

Kuyt is 31 now so with the amount of miles his legs have covered then surely they can't have much left in them.
Gerrard is similar.



> Liverpool are making off with José Enrique and are lining up a big-money bid for Bolton's Gary Cahill. With a new face in almost every position, Liverpool could only look more different from last season if they chose to play in blue. Ah hold on.



If we get them two then it'll be a strong summer of buys.  Rafa must be fucking hating life right now, its what, about £70m net spend since KD took charge.  His was about £0 usually wasn't it?

Not sure about Cahill, not sure about Henderson, not all that sure of Adam.  Hope we keep Aqua, KD doesn't seem like he's that bothered and is obviously worried bout getting shot of the dead wood with no clubs interested in them.


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 4, 2011)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/14393884.stm

i'm enjoying his combative approach to the twatty sports press lot.

he's got no time for those fools!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 4, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> Carroll
> 
> Downing Suarez Gerrard
> 
> ...


 







Great minds.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/14218622.stm


----------



## kained&able (Aug 4, 2011)

sorry your citing mark fucking lawrenson as a great mind?

really? really?

dave


----------



## TruXta (Aug 5, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> I agree we could do with a decent replacement for NGog.  Wickham probably would have been a good deal for £9m.  It'll be interesting to see how he does at the mackems.  Did he play right wing for ipswich?
> 
> Kuyt is 31 now so with the amount of miles his legs have covered then surely they can't have much left in them.
> Gerrard is similar.
> ...


 
100 million pounds. Insanity beckons.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 5, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> Great minds.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/14218622.stm


 
No, fuck loads of that. Top to bottom:

Carroll yes. Gerrard right fuck off - Kuyt is more effective. Suarez yes. Downing yes. Lucas yes. Adam sub foe either Meireles or Aqua. Kelly sub. Johnson RB. Agger yes, Carra no, Skrtel or new CB. We need a LB and a CB.


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 5, 2011)

kained&able said:


> sorry your citing mark fucking lawrenson as a great mind?
> 
> really? really?
> 
> dave


 
Dave does make a strong point tbf.

Are you a self harmer as well?


----------



## magneze (Aug 5, 2011)

I can't understand why so many people seem keen to drop Meireles. He was excellent last season IIRC.


----------



## newme (Aug 5, 2011)

magneze said:


> I can't understand why so many people seem keen to drop Meireles. He was excellent last season IIRC.


 
Keen to throw in all the new players more than get rid of him I think. 
Enrique now in at left back too, if thats confirmed.

Out of interest hows Danny Wilson in real life? Seems to always be brilliant in football manager lol.


----------



## Kizmet (Aug 5, 2011)

Personally am not keen.

Since Kenny is so keen on 5 midfielders I think he should revert to a 3 5 2.

Jonno Carra Agger

Kuyt Merieles Lucas Adam Downing

Suarez Carroll

But maybe I am a bit stuck in the nineties.


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 5, 2011)

Johnson instead of Skrtel as a CB is a bit of a curious choice.

3-5-2 is old hat. 451 or a combo of it's many variants is clearly the best.


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 5, 2011)

Rafa only went 352 on the times he did because our squad was so shit.


----------



## Kizmet (Aug 5, 2011)

Pace.

It is old hat, but then I don't really buy into the fashionable formations thing.

Different tactics for different opponents.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 5, 2011)

fairly sure you played wing back a couple of times last season.

To be honest i think it will happen a bit more in the coming seasons as its clearly a good way of dealing with a 433.

dave


----------



## manny-p (Aug 5, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Gerrard right fuck off - Kuyt is more effective. .


----------



## newme (Aug 5, 2011)

Frankly after the (admittedly pre season) disasters in defence, I dont think that dropping to 3 defenders from 4 when you dont really have a midfield particularily strong in getting the ball back/defending seems a particularily good idea. Even with Enrique coming in to finally provide a left back, hes not the most defensive player in the world is he. And you can almost guarantee hes gonna be playing having just bought him.


----------



## mack (Aug 5, 2011)

I think we're in for a roller-coaster season - we'll score plenty, but we'll concede loads as well.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 5, 2011)

thats the thing both of your fullbacks are probabley better suited to playing wing backs!!!

dave


----------



## newme (Aug 5, 2011)

kained&able said:


> thats the thing both of your fullbacks are probabley better suited to playing wing backs!!!
> 
> dave


 
Problem being they cant really play them as wing backs with the current squad tho can they.


----------



## Kizmet (Aug 5, 2011)

newme said:


> Frankly after the (admittedly pre season) disasters in defence, I dont think that dropping to 3 defenders from 4 when you dont really have a midfield particularily strong in getting the ball back/defending seems a particularily good idea. Even with Enrique coming in to finally provide a left back, hes not the most defensive player in the world is he. And you can almost guarantee hes gonna be playing having just bought him.


 
On the surface I would agree. But with Lucas as deep holding midfielder I would be less concerned with defence. Kuyt aside you'd have to work hard to get the ball off that team.


----------



## Kizmet (Aug 5, 2011)

newme said:


> Problem being they cant really play them as wing backs with the current squad tho can they.


 
Why not?


----------



## kained&able (Aug 5, 2011)

I see no reason why they couldn't.

Would only do it against better teams that play 433 but i reckon it could work every now and then.

dave


----------



## newme (Aug 5, 2011)

Proposed formation for this to work?


----------



## Kizmet (Aug 5, 2011)

huh?


----------



## newme (Aug 5, 2011)

Kizmet said:


> On the surface I would agree. But with Lucas as deep holding midfielder I would be less concerned with defence. Kuyt aside you'd have to work hard to get the ball off that team.


 
Wheres Enrique fitting into having only 3 at the back?
Wheres the cover in width? A team playing two wingers against this is gonna either pull CBs wide making huge gaps in the middle or rely on players that are much more attack minded to somehow come back and cover.


----------



## newme (Aug 5, 2011)

Kizmet said:


> huh?


 
Well if your playing with two wing backs, hows that gonna go lol.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 5, 2011)

reina.

Carragher/Skertel/Agger

Johnson enrique(wing backs)

gerrard/kuyt/adam-Lucas- Downing

Surez-carroll

I would have thought.

dave


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 5, 2011)

Wing backs count as midfielders in 352

Means no wide spot for downing or kuyt so it won't happen.


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 5, 2011)

More of a 532 really I guess


----------



## Kizmet (Aug 5, 2011)

Enrique's not ours as of yet.

And downing was bought because he can operate anywhere along the front line.... well, except cf.


----------



## Kizmet (Aug 5, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> More of a 532 really I guess


 
What happens to the shape of a 4 4 2 when Lucas drops deep?


----------



## kained&able (Aug 5, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> Wing backs count as midfielders in 352



no no no. They are midfielders when you have the ball, defenders when you don't. Two positions at once!

dave


----------



## newme (Aug 5, 2011)

This was kinda my point, if you play two wing backs then your forced into 3 CB. Which also means once uve got your 5 defenders in there, Suarez and Carroll, your only left with 3 midfield spots for about 6 players.


----------



## Kizmet (Aug 5, 2011)

As you may have noticed... that's why in my 3 5 2 I sacrificed a defender for a midfielder.

I wouldn't use it against a 4 4 2, though... so in that respect we agree.


----------



## newme (Aug 5, 2011)

Kizmet said:


> What happens to the shape of a 4 4 2 when Lucas drops deep?


 
Depending how you classify it and with which players around him to make the shape.
Could be a 4-4-2DM with simply Lucas tucking in behind the centre mid. 
Could even call it 4-1-3-1-1 If you have the wider midfielders not playing so wide unless its making runs forward and Suarez dropping in behind Carroll where hes more likely to be anyway.
Or it could simply be a 4-4-2 where the line up the same but Lucas doesn't move forward when the others do and stays back a bit to mop up counters and loose balls.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 5, 2011)

oh yeah shouldn't be your standard formation. But against chelsea(if they play 433) and some european teams i reckon it is a decent way of facing up against the opposition.

means you get one centre back per foward and with carragher and aggerbeing able to play full backs they wont mind going out wide every now and again, lucas grabs the first midfield runner and the full backs should just about be back in time for anyone else that tries to get to the box.

Then you get decent outlets in either downing(short) or carroll(hoof) and should have enough creativity between, downing the right mid and suerez.

Like i say i can see it working against very good teams playing 433. Def wouldn't be my normal  formation though.

I really wish i knew what the hell west hams squad will be like for this season so i can stop thinking bout everyone elses.

dave


----------



## Kizmet (Aug 5, 2011)

European teams are sadly not our concern....


----------



## kained&able (Aug 5, 2011)

Kizmet said:


> As you may have noticed... that's why in my 3 5 2 I sacrificed a defender for a midfielder.
> 
> I wouldn't use it against a 4 4 2, though... so in that respect we agree.



no yours is just crazy, kuyyt as a wing back? behave. Downing might just about be able to play there but would be beaten a fair bit. And johnson as a centre back he is only little and hasn't played there since he was 17! Drogba etc would be playing off his shoulder at all times hoping for a bit of height on a cross.

Oh yeah forgot about that! well fine chelsea and arsneal away only then probably.

dave


----------



## Kizmet (Aug 5, 2011)

newme said:


> Depending how you classify it and with which players around him to make the shape.
> Could be a 4-4-2DM with simply Lucas tucking in behind the centre mid.
> Could even call it 4-1-3-1-1 If you have the wider midfielders not playing so wide unless its making runs forward and Suarez dropping in behind Carroll where hes more likely to be anyway.
> Or it could simply be a 4-4-2 where the line up the same but Lucas doesn't move forward when the others do and stays back a bit to mop up counters and loose balls.


 
when Lucas drops deep the other three pull in closer and it frees the full backs to bomb forward once possession is retrieved. Essentially, for that instant of play it's a 3 5 2.

That's the beauty is the formation, IMO. It's an on-field formation. When you play 4 4 2 and one fullback overlaps... again you have 5 across the middle and 2 up front.


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 5, 2011)

New format to UCL qualifying round draw has made getting to the champions league much more difficult IMO.

Champions route and league route
The champions of all the smaller nations pitted against each other and non champions of bigger nations in a pot.

Arsenal got udinese, could have got Bayern, Rubin kazan, Lyon or benfica.

It's gonna throw up some massive games and is definitely not good for us. 

But hey, at least we can laugh at the gooners as their world implodes before September arrives.


----------



## Kizmet (Aug 5, 2011)

kained&able said:


> no yours is just crazy, kuyyt as a wing back? behave. Downing might just about be able to play there but would be beaten a fair bit. And johnson as a centre back he is only little and hasn't played there since he was 17! Drogba etc would be playing off his shoulder at all times hoping for a bit of height on a cross.
> 
> Oh yeah forgot about that! well fine chelsea and arsneal away only then probably.
> 
> dave


 
Carra can handle drogba. And Kuyt is essentially a wing back when he plays anyway! Downing has pace... wingbacks don't need to defend as deep as they have a centreback for cover. Downing's pace will be an asset.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 5, 2011)

Kizmet said:


> Carra can handle drogba. And Kuyt is essentially a wing back when he plays anyway! Downing has pace... wingbacks don't need to defend as deep as they have a centreback for cover. Downing's pace will be an asset.


Seriously, who's put you up you this?


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 5, 2011)

it does seem like he's on the wind-up tbf


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 5, 2011)

kuyt was bought as a deadly goal poacher, top scorer in holland

and we're playing him as a full back  it'd be one heck of an aggressively attacking setup wouldnt it!


----------



## Kizmet (Aug 5, 2011)

The good old days.


----------



## Kizmet (Aug 5, 2011)

in 97 we had Jason Mcateer and Stig Bjornebye as Wingbacks.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 5, 2011)

He's the fucking football wikipedia, this man!


----------



## newme (Aug 5, 2011)

In 1997 Newcastle came second.


----------



## Kizmet (Aug 5, 2011)

True enough. Was not because of our wingbacks that we faded badly end of season.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 5, 2011)

This stuff is gold.


----------



## steveo87 (Aug 7, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> This stuff is gold.


----------



## Kizmet (Aug 7, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> This stuff is gold.



Downing played across the front last night... and you clearly have an "s" too many in your name, grumpy.


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 7, 2011)

Kizmet said:


> and you clearly have an "s" too many in your name, grumpy.




boring game yesterday, aqua started well with some cracking flicks and touches, and there were other good one touch moves involving him during the game.  wasn't impressed with adam and henderson didn't get too many touches.  think we'll have a tough season but we've got the quality to get back into the top four.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 7, 2011)

Kizmet said:


> Downing played across the front last night... and you clearly have an "s" too many in your name, grumpy.



Grumpy???


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 7, 2011)

Rafa at the Valencia game yesterday, from rawk 





> one of the funniest things i read recently was how he started helping out the football team at his daughter's school.  when they won the game, their opposition complained that they'd had a professional coach.  rafa's response?  "i'm just a school dad".


----------



## TruXta (Aug 11, 2011)

Jose Enrique is/will be in Liverpool for a medical and contract talks. http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/news/latest-news/reds-agree-enrique-deal


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 11, 2011)

wahey! scott dann or a.n. other centre back and we are sorted.

what do u make of soto? is he too much of a madman and liability inside the box to rely on?

has anyone got a link to a copy of the fake lucas twitter posts?


----------



## TruXta (Aug 11, 2011)

Soto should stay I think. Our CBs all look a little frail, and Soto can do certain jobs that currently not many other can - ie dirty long-ball clearances and general aerial work. Be interesting to see if Kelly gets shunted centrally this year or whether he'll stay wide.


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 11, 2011)

Soto signed a contract extension didn't he?  I'd play him against the physical sides such as Stoke.  Any teams who have fast strikers he's a liability!


----------



## mack (Aug 11, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> has anyone got a link to a copy of the fake lucas twitter posts?



http://twitter.com/#!/NotLucasLeiva21

real

http://twitter.com/#!/lucasleiva87


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 12, 2011)

Any idea why we're selling Ayala who could be our CB answer?  Lots of clubs seem to want him.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/14503592.stm


----------



## kained&able (Aug 12, 2011)

enrique deal done. should have gone for joe bennet off of boro.

dave


----------



## TruXta (Aug 12, 2011)

kained&able said:


> enrique deal done. should have gone for joe bennet off of boro.
> 
> dave



 Never heard of Bennet. Still, 6 million seems like a good deal. Especially seeing as the Toons paid more than that for him in the first place. As for Ayala - who knows? Never really seemed likely to slot in like Kelly, Flanno and partly Robinson has. Maybe they've got a new CB lined up?


----------



## kained&able (Aug 12, 2011)

remember the name. 2/3 years time he will be england first choice lb.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 12, 2011)

kained&able said:


> remember the name. 2/3 years time he will be england first choice lb.



Interesting.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 12, 2011)

he looks mint. obviously only played in championship thus far but he has amazing feet, looks good positionally in defence and is so so comfortable on the ball. I really am expecting big things from the kid. Could go tits up but......

dave


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 12, 2011)

Aye all done and dusted.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/14494213.stm

Well there's the left back sorted.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 12, 2011)

you get caught in a crowd or something? i had that posted on here 5 hours ago!


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 12, 2011)

kained&able said:


> you get caught in a crowd or something? i had that posted on here 5 hours ago!


Nope that's why I said Aye  Just thought I'd post up the link


----------



## strung out (Aug 13, 2011)

suarez!


----------



## strung out (Aug 13, 2011)

boo


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 13, 2011)

get in


----------



## Voley (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## friedaweed (Aug 13, 2011)

Good half that.


----------



## newme (Aug 13, 2011)

Seems like its only really going one way. Liverpool look good going forward certainly, Sunderland just booting it forward and hoping which aint working too well for them strangely enough.


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 13, 2011)

Yup nice to see Carra taking no prisoners as well


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 13, 2011)

Damn Good goal that


----------



## newme (Aug 13, 2011)

Bollox missed the goal and I was wrong, my stream died lol.


----------



## newme (Aug 13, 2011)

Gotta love Fox Soccer shortening Sunderland to Sunland when its generally fucking miserable there as I understand.


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 13, 2011)

newme said:


> Bollox missed the goal and I was wrong, my stream died lol.


http://cricfree.tv/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=55&Itemid=61


----------



## newme (Aug 13, 2011)

ty but im sure they repeat it after 

out of interest,  am i losing it or did both teams just take off the player that scored for them, seems err clever.


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 13, 2011)

Flat as a pancake in the second half. Shame I thought they started really well. Shoulda wrapped it up early.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 13, 2011)

Adam was cack, LL good.


----------



## mack (Aug 13, 2011)

Looked like they ran out of steam very early in the second half which is not good. Downing played well when he was on the left but seemed to disappear when he went on the right. 

Henderson didn't really do that much, Adam played a few nice passes and the set pieces were good but he looked all over the place after 75 mins, Carroll tried but had no luck, Lucas was solid in the middle and probably the only player that looked fit.

Enrique played well and looked comfortable,  Flanagan had a bit of mare in the second half.. still a lot to learn that lad.

Suarez chased everything but his touch apart from the goal was just a bit off which is understandable.

Didn't think I'd see Merieles playing again for some reason, that mohican and the tats look a bit bizarre (Aggers been busy with the needle again) and finally Dirk looked like he'd been on the roids over summer! 

Hopefully we'll get something off the Arsenal next week.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 13, 2011)

Think Arsenal is there for the taking. I probably jinxed it now.


----------



## Voley (Aug 13, 2011)

Should've won that, really. Richardson was lucky to stay on the pitch, Carroll's 'foul' wasn't that big a deal. But it all went to shite in the second half and Sunderland deserve the point for that. Downing looked good; looking forward to seeing more of those runs as the season progresses. Better point for them than us - Larsson's volley was class. Ho hum.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 14, 2011)

Gotta say that the mackems were ace guests, made lotsa noise and had plenty good chants.


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 14, 2011)

They're always good sport as are their neighbours when they come down.


----------



## krink (Aug 15, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Gotta say that the mackems were ace guests, made lotsa noise and had plenty good chants.


thanks for that, i'll accept that compliment on behalf of our lot!


----------



## TruXta (Aug 15, 2011)

Heh - you're welcome! TBH Anfield got very quiet in the 2nd half, apart from the away section.


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 15, 2011)

How was your weekend Truxta? Did ya find the craic?


----------



## Voley (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh yeah I forgot you went to this, Truxta. Good day out I hope?


----------



## TruXta (Aug 15, 2011)

It was great! Really enjoyed going to Anfield, and indeed Liverpool generally. People are so much friendlier than London, sad to say. We did find the craic, down on Seel St. and Bold St. Bit mad with all the hen-dos... OH! and I got denied entry to Alma de Cuba for wearing trainers. HAH! Haven't heard that one for many a year.


----------



## Voley (Aug 15, 2011)

Sounds good. I can barely remember the last time I went to Anfield it was that long ago. Used to get to see plenty of away games when I lived in London but it often involved being in the wrong end and keeping my trap shut.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 15, 2011)

NVP said:


> Sounds good. I can barely remember the last time I went to Anfield it was that long ago. Used to get to see plenty of away games when I lived in London but it often involved being in the wrong end and keeping my trap shut.



First time I saw LFC I was in the VIP section of the Emirates. I restricted myself to polite applause every time we did something good....


----------



## Voley (Aug 15, 2011)

TruXta said:


> First time I saw LFC I was in the VIP section of the Emirates. I restricted myself to polite applause every time we did something good....


You did well. I managed to keep shtum most of the time. There was one season where Ticketmaster were selling Arsenal's tickets so you could get on the North Bank pretty easily. We scored the only goal in the 89th minute (Robbie Fowler if memory serves) and I did jump up then. Didn't bother sitting down though just made it look like I was standing up to leave anyhow and got out of the ground in one piece.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh, that long ago? It was all very polite and civilised where I was, think John Snow was sat a few seats away. I kinda doubt he'd have clobbered me if I did cheer properly. This was in a CL game btw, think it was 2007 or 2008 - when we played them three times in a week.


----------



## Voley (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah, ages ago. At Highbury. Fowler / McManaman era.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 15, 2011)

NVP said:


> Yeah, ages ago. At Highbury. Fowler / McManaman era.



Pre-history! Presumably before the prawn sarnie brigades had invaded the stands then.


----------



## Voley (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh I dunno. It was seated already - the rot had set in. Missing decent games and good live music are the main drawbacks of living where I do but it's to be expected if you live at Lands End tbf. I doubt I'd be able to afford to go regularly even if I lived nearby these days. Pleased to hear that the atmosphere was still good at Anfield though.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah, still good atmosphere. There was a lot of day-trippers like myself, FWIW I think that despite the contempt some "hardcore" fans hold for those, they are as likely if not more to be properly excited at being there. Of course, they mightn't know all the songs or the chants, and it fucks me off when people insist on viewing the world through the touch-screen of their smart-phones, but other than that I have no complaints.


----------



## Voley (Aug 15, 2011)

TruXta said:


> it fucks me off when people insist on viewing the world through the touch-screen of their smart-phones


Same with gigs. I went to see Primal Scream a few weeks ago and the amount of people that were there to record it rather than enjoy it was daft. Sticking a clip up on facebook seems to be more important than the event itself for some. Fucking weird.


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 15, 2011)

Does my fucking head in that. I was at a gig in the Philharmonic in Liverpool last year and the woman in front of me was filming it. It was such a distraction I asked her to pack it in in the end. Her hubby got a bit shirty so I suggested we swapped seats. In the end the bloke sat next to me in a very broad Belfast accent said "We've come to watch Christy Moore not your fuckin wife's phone"  At that point about 6 phones went back in peoples pockets.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 15, 2011)

Snapping a shot here and there is of course fine - I didn't bother during the match myself, but wouldn't bat an eyelid if others does. It's that constant waving around of your electronic willy that fucks me off.


----------



## Voley (Aug 15, 2011)

friedaweed said:


> "We've come to watch Christy Moore not your fuckin wife's phone"  At that point about 6 phones went back in peoples pockets.



In a similar vein: "I came here to listen to Van Morrison, not hear about your fucking mortgage." Felt quite proud of me Mum when she said that.


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## mack (Aug 18, 2011)

Not sure about offering up one our future hot prospects in this deal...

"£10m move for Cahill with Reds striker David Ngog (utter shit) and teenage striker Raheem Stirling (hot prospect) moving in the opposite direction."

http://www.lfconline.com/news/tmnw/liverpool_eye_cahill_move_695116/index.shtml


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 18, 2011)

They can have the Donkey. I thought for a minute it was the other Cahill. Now that would have been a laugh


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 20, 2011)

Top of the table. Early days though. Luis Suarez is worth ten Fernando Torres.


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 20, 2011)

maybe, but carroll isn't worth half imo, i think it'll prove to be a monumental fuck-up not doing more to keep hold of torres.

annoyed that quilani can't get near the first team despite being the best option when Suarez can't start.

don't really rate KD's team selection or decisions so far this season, including transfers, henderson being completely surplus to requirements.

but its early days and i'll be happily proved wrong.

bring back benitez asap is my overall verdict.


----------



## Voley (Aug 20, 2011)

I thought the team selection was spot on today. Like everyone else I was screaming for Suarez to come on but holding back until late worked. Suarez and Meireles caused the pressure for the OG and they created the second goal. Suits me. 3 points away to Arsenal is something we've not had for years.


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 20, 2011)

11 i think?

Get the fuck in


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 20, 2011)

Bet you all can't wait for miracle man Stevie G to come back and completely unbalance every team selection and reduce the effectiveness of everyone around him by untold degrees.


----------



## Kizmet (Aug 20, 2011)

Then score a cracker in the cup final... yep.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 21, 2011)

I must admit, I'd forgotten all about stevie G watching the team today. Hope he comes back with all guns ablazing. Not literally, obviously.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 21, 2011)

See you the difference in front of your eyes week after week after week, and still people don't understand the enormous millstone that is Gerrard.


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 21, 2011)

we should sell him in january.

however, he might come in useful as a utility player... he can play anywhere in midfield and in the hole, he might also be the best right back at the club.


----------



## newme (Aug 21, 2011)

Hes not going anywhere, will stick around being an annoying problem regards to selection for a good while yet.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 21, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> we should sell him in january.


----------



## newme (Aug 21, 2011)

That would be fairly amusing, now we have bought every other midfielder available your no longer needed bugger off.


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 21, 2011)

can we find someone to buy henderson and adam in january as well?


----------



## newme (Aug 21, 2011)

Adam seems alright, cant see what the hell they were thinking with Henderson tho.


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 21, 2011)

adam was gash yesterday, not an improvement on meireles or aquilani


----------



## mack (Aug 22, 2011)

The main problem we had for 70 minutes was that the midfield could not play any through balls for Carroll to run on to as he's too slow and it's not his game.
Arsenal were playing so high up the pitch that the only real way through where the runs from Downing.

I'm sure these are all teething problems and 3 points is all we want tbh, Next up...Bolton at home.


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 23, 2011)

Krygiakos gone to Wolfsburg.  Wasn't expecting that and although he's had his criticisms he still puts in a solid shift whenever he's asked to play.  Awesome in the air and does well against big strikers.  Not a first teamer granted but still a good squad player.  Good luck to the guy.  I hope we can sign a new centre half or will KK blood the youngsters such as Wilson/ Kelly there?


----------



## kained&able (Aug 23, 2011)

i think you will be getting scott dann.

dave


----------



## mack (Aug 23, 2011)

Rumours of a Bellamy return and interest in some 6ft6" Uruguayan who starred at the copa America.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 23, 2011)

mack said:


> Rumours of a Bellamy return and interest in some 6ft6" Uruguayan who starred at the copa America.



Everyone is after Sebastian Coates. Liverpool just put in a cheeky bid.


----------



## mack (Aug 23, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Everyone is after Sebastian Coates. Liverpool just put in a cheeky bid.



Think we might have more pull with the Suarez connection.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 23, 2011)

True; but all the other names mentioned are in the CL. Plus, I suppose he'd probably get in your first team pretty much straight away.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 23, 2011)

mack said:


> Think we might have more pull with the Suarez connection.



That strikes me as clutching at straws tbh. Him knowing one player in some capacity isn't going to make him move. If he goes to Liverpool it will be because they've offered the most money (which means Man City/Utd/Chelsea weren't after him).


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 23, 2011)

This Coates looks interesting, best young player at the Copa America. Hadn't heard of him until today. 

Are we planning on getting a right sided winger?


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 23, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> That strikes me as clutching at straws tbh. Him knowing one player in some capacity isn't going to make him move. If he goes to Liverpool it will be because they've offered the most money (which means Man City/Utd/Chelsea weren't after him).


There's interest in from Italy and Spain as well. Maybe he has a wife who won't like England.


----------



## Voley (Aug 23, 2011)

I've never heard of him either. Sounds alright from what the BBC have to say about him.


----------



## newme (Aug 23, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> There's interest in from Italy and Spain as well. Maybe he has a wife who won't like England.



Can hardly blame people choosing that climate over being stuck in Liverpool or Manchester.


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 24, 2011)

Finally KK has realised the error of his ways bidding a modest 7m for Coates rather than 20-35m for overpriced and overated British "talent" such as Henderson and Carroll.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 24, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> Finally KK has realised the error of his ways bidding a modest 7m for Coates rather than 20-35m for overpriced and overated British "talent" such as Henderson and Carroll.



Seems you can get a decent centre back out there at half the price of a Cahill or a third of the price of a Lescott.
Savic at City is supposed to be good; we'll see.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 24, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> Finally KK has realised the error of his ways bidding a modest 7m for Coates rather than 20-35m for overpriced and overated British "talent" such as Henderson and Carroll.


It's not just that he's foreign though, he's unproven in a european league, and still a kid.

Strong team for Exeter tonight, Reina, Flanagan, Robinson, Wilson, Skrtel, Adam, Meireles, Spearing, Maxi, Henderson, Suarez.
 Subs: Doni, Enrique, Carroll, Kuyt, Downing, Carragher, Shelvey.


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 24, 2011)

why play reina and suarez?

is the thinking behind playing suarez ahead of carroll that, even if carroll scores then it doesn't really help his confidence any due to lower league opposition and even being picked for the first team sends the wrong signals?


----------



## newme (Aug 24, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> why play reina and suarez?
> 
> is the thinking behind playing suarez ahead of carroll that, even if carroll scores then it doesn't really help his confidence any due to lower league opposition and even being picked for the first team sends the wrong signals?



To ensure you have some higher quality at both ends of the pitch to avoid some of the embarassing results other Premier League sides have had.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 24, 2011)

newme said:


> To ensure you have some higher quality at both ends of the pitch to avoid some of the embarassing results other Premier League sides have had.


i'm not sure they were embarrassing, the likes of QPR have far more important things to worry about.


----------



## newme (Aug 24, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> i'm not sure they were embarrassing, the likes of QPR have far more important things to worry about.



Was thinking more of the Swansea and Sunderland results.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 24, 2011)

newme said:


> Was thinking more of the Swansea and Sunderland results.


Them as well, fact is this cup is not important, although we have a strong side out, they're mostly fringe players.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 24, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> why play reina and suarez?
> 
> is the thinking behind playing suarez ahead of carroll that, even if carroll scores then it doesn't really help his confidence any due to lower league opposition and even being picked for the first team sends the wrong signals?



Maybe Kenny would like us to win something this year, rather than just going for 3rd or 4th in the league.


----------



## newme (Aug 24, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> Them as well, fact is this cup is not important, although we have a strong side out, they're mostly fringe players.



Oh the selection definitely makes sense. 
Ooooo that was unlucky for Udinese there, definitely offside tho.


----------



## newme (Aug 24, 2011)

Urgh wrong thread.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 24, 2011)

0-1 Suarez


----------



## newme (Aug 24, 2011)

3-1 unsurprising.


----------



## newme (Aug 24, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> Finally KK has realised the error of his ways bidding a modest 7m for Coates rather than 20-35m for overpriced and overated British "talent" such as Henderson and Carroll.



"The offer [from Liverpool] arrived, and Manchester City's is on the way... [Liverpool] are a club with great tradition and history in English football. Besides that, Luis [Suarez] is there, which would be a great help to me," the youngster told Ovacion.

Seems there may be one player that choose Liverpool over City afterall.


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 25, 2011)

Mirror reckons he's coming

I do hope this one's in the bag he looks good.


----------



## Voley (Aug 25, 2011)

Nice goal from Carroll last night, not that he looked particularly pleased about it. Could see him getting frustrated with the lack of crosses he was getting at times. I think it was Henderson who did one particularly shit one. Decent result overall though.


----------



## DRINK? (Aug 25, 2011)

if Henderson is worth 20 mill I have to be worth at least 5mill.....though the funniest thing is that Carroll cost the same as Aquero....still joke club these days


----------



## N_igma (Aug 25, 2011)

DRINK? said:


> if Henderson is worth 20 mill I have to be worth at least 5mill.....though the funniest thing is that Carroll cost the same as Aquero....still joke club these days



The money may be ridiculous but the team is playing well together. Not a joke club at all you muppet.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 25, 2011)

DRINK? said:


> if Henderson is worth 20 mill I have to be worth at least 5mill.....though the funniest thing is that Carroll cost the same as Aquero....still joke club these days


We didn't pay 20m for Henderson and Carroll didn't cost the same as aguero - must be desperate if you're using city players as a wind-up.


----------



## newme (Aug 25, 2011)

Carroll 35m 
Aguero 38m
Its hardly worlds apart is it.

And Henderson was widely reported as being 16m and 20m, roughly half each depending on where you looked. Again not far off.


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 25, 2011)

Well the BBC are reporting the Craig Bellamy loan deal might well happen.  I don't know whether I'd want him at our club tbh but there's no doubt about it he is a good player.


----------



## g force (Aug 25, 2011)

I think there's a very big doubt he's of sufficient quality to support Liverpool mounting any form of serious challenge. 11 goals in 35 championship games...wow!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 25, 2011)

He plays as much as a winger as a striker these days though. As a supporting player I think he'd be a good player to have for them.


----------



## DRINK? (Aug 25, 2011)

He's a player about right for a team light years off the big boys though pushing hard to qualify for the Uefa


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 25, 2011)

DRINK? said:


> He's a player about right for a team light years off the big boys though pushing hard to qualify for the Uefa



Name these teams which are light years ahead of us?


----------



## DRINK? (Aug 25, 2011)

you know


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 25, 2011)

DRINK? said:


> you know



No I don't.


----------



## DRINK? (Aug 25, 2011)

villa, spurs, stoke


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 25, 2011)

Numpty.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 25, 2011)

behave drink?


----------



## newme (Aug 25, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> Well the BBC are reporting the Craig Bellamy loan deal might well happen.  I don't know whether I'd want him at our club tbh but there's no doubt about it he is a good player.



Looks like thats only happening if Liverpool fancy coughing up 90k a week for the priviledge cos hes said hed rather stay where he is than take a pay cut.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 25, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> Well the BBC are reporting the Craig Bellamy loan deal might well happen. I don't know whether I'd want him at our club tbh but there's no doubt about it he is a good player.


i'd have him back, good player - scores goals - good option to bring on.


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 26, 2011)

On the flipside his golf club shenanigans did inspire a Liverpool win at the Nou Camp vs the mighty Barca.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 27, 2011)

I learnt last night (World Football Phone-In) that Coates is pronounced Co-A-Tez, and not the Scottish/English way of saying it.

And also that Athletico Madrid have tabled a much bigger bid.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 27, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> I learnt last night (World Football Phone-In) that Coates is pronounced Co-A-Tez, and not the Scottish/English way of saying it.



The Spanish way, in fact?

BTW I watched a stream of a Liverpool game with Dutch commentary a while back and they pronounced Dirk Kuyt as more like 'Duck Kite' than the 'Durk Kowt' that the commentators here seem to have settled on.


----------



## Voley (Aug 27, 2011)

Jack Charlton was good value for that. "The Lad Gullet", "Joanne Cruft" etc.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 27, 2011)

NVP said:


> Jack Charlton was good value for that. "The Lad Gullet", "Joanne Cruft" etc.



Yeah, when lots of foreign players started turning up in England it seemed like it was almost a matter of pride to some commentators and pundits to make no effort at all to pronounce their names properly. Except for Motson who just wasn't very good at it.


----------



## Voley (Aug 27, 2011)

Insua's gone.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/14691147.stm


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 27, 2011)

Hoping for a good win against Bolton today. Time for Duck Kite to get a goal if he plays.


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 27, 2011)

P2P is closed?  Any recommendations for watching the game on my laptop?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 27, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> P2P is closed? Any recommendations for watching the game on my laptop?



I'm watching it on this: http://www.firstrowsports.eu/watch/80682/1/watch-liverpool-fc-vs-bolton-wanderers.html

Beware though - Dean Sturridge appears to be the dullest pundit in history.


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 27, 2011)

Cheers Monkeygrinder, 1-0 up already


----------



## magneze (Aug 27, 2011)

Good goal too. Suarez was unlucky just now as well.


----------



## Voley (Aug 27, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I'm watching it on this: http://www.firstrowsports.eu/watch/80682/1/watch-liverpool-fc-vs-bolton-wanderers.html
> 
> Beware though - Dean Sturridge appears to be the dullest pundit in history.


Good stream, that, cheers.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 27, 2011)

You get Andy fucking Townsend at half time mind.


----------



## magneze (Aug 27, 2011)

Lovely 3-0


----------



## Badgers (Aug 27, 2011)

Blimey. Top of the league (for a day) then!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 27, 2011)

Nice. Last year's start seems a long time ago.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 27, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> Nice. Last year's start seems a long time ago.


Doesnt it just....


----------



## Badgers (Aug 27, 2011)

Shame about conceding a late one but all good.


----------



## Dandred (Aug 27, 2011)

Roy who?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 27, 2011)

I deliberately didn't stream the game so that I could enjoy all three minutes of the edited highlights on MOTD. Coming soon.


----------



## Voley (Aug 28, 2011)

Enjoyed that. Very comfortable win and good to see the new signings scoring. Decent start to the season so far - Suarez is fucking great.


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 30, 2011)

I hope Meireles doesn't leave, it's bad enough we let Aqua go out on loan, we need his vision and passing skill.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 30, 2011)

Ralph Coates is back! I know Kenny likes old skool players but this is riiiiidiculous.


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 30, 2011)

Poulsen is gone.  If anyone is wondering what Facebook has to say about this news then...

*Jonathan Lakkiss* Thank the lord Poulsen your butters!
8 minutes ago · Like​
*Jarryd Foster* The curse has been lifted.
8 minutes ago · Like​*Donovan Letts* Praise the lordddddddd!!!!!!!!
8 minutes ago · Like​ ·  2 people
*Charlie Beamish* He looks like a rat
8 minutes ago · Like​ 
*Victor Pego* YEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!
8 minutes ago · Like​
*Joe Slater* bye dickfacecocksucker.
7 minutes ago · Like​ ·  2 people
*Rick Nicholson* Bout time!! Bag of wank
7 minutes ago · Like​ ·  2 people

*Martin Carr* thankyou jesus
8 minutes ago · Like​


*Smit Nirdosh* let him go.
phew!!!!!!!
7 minutes ago · Like​



​
*Dave-liverpool FC-forward* good riddance
7 minutes ago · Like​



​
*Darren Maddocks* Good riddance numb nuts!
7 minutes ago · Like​



​
*Mike Sherwood* Good riddance,possibly the worst player to ever play for liverpool.
7 minutes ago · Like​ ·  2 people



​
*Kirk Parsons* thank fuk that twat was about as useful as a nun's tits !
7 minutes ago · Like​ ·  3 people

*Bodun Abidoye* THANK THE LORD IN HEAVEN
5 minutes ago · Like​ ·  1 person
*Paul Broughton* Bye your crap anyway
4 minutes ago · Like​


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 30, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> I hope Meireles doesn't leave, it's bad enough we let Aqua go out on loan, we need his vision and passing skill.



Big mistake to sell him just to recoup some cash. It's the squad that's important. He's set up some great goals and got a few himself. Fuck off Chelsea.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 30, 2011)

Deffo need to keep Meireles. Shame Aqua never gelled, think he's a lost cause. Need another striker now that Ngog is likely off?


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 30, 2011)

Just heard Coates is ours now.  Just need that Welsh golfer to sign and that should be our intray sorted.


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 30, 2011)

Yes and please god someone buy Ngog!


----------



## TruXta (Aug 30, 2011)

Coates all signed up and ready to go, Poulsen shipped out, can this transfer window get better? Cole to Lille and a striker in and am happy as a pig in shit.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 31, 2011)

Lille must be delighted, I mean getting someone sho is apparently better than Messi.......


----------



## TruXta (Aug 31, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Lille must be delighted, I mean getting someone sho is apparently better than Messi.......



I just hope they turn the loan into a buy at the end of season. Seems like golf clubs will make a re-appareance on the Liverpool training field, what with Craig Bellamy supposedly undergoing a medical. Madness, genius, meh? Given that Ngog is seemingly off to Bolton it wouldn't hurt to have some experienced striker as back-up, so I'll give this a wary thumbs halfway up.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 31, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I just hope they turn the loan into a buy at the end of season. Seems like golf clubs will make a re-appareance on the Liverpool training field, what with Craig Bellamy supposedly undergoing a medical. Madness, genius, meh? Given that Ngog is seemingly off to Bolton it wouldn't hurt to have some experienced striker as back-up, so I'll give this a wary thumbs halfway up.



The Lille coach must have read Stevie G lar's comments.... snigger.... His off field antics notwithstanding he's a cracking player is Bellamy.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 31, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> Yes and please god someone buy Ngog!


Away to Bolton Wanderers....


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 31, 2011)

wtf http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/news/latest-news/meireles-submits-transfer-requ


----------



## magneze (Aug 31, 2011)

FFS, Miereles submits transfer request. 

http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/news/latest-news/meireles-submits-transfer-request


----------



## magneze (Aug 31, 2011)

snap!


----------



## TruXta (Aug 31, 2011)

He's dropped in the hierarchy, but would deffo be a big hole in the midfield contingent.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 31, 2011)

Golf clubs it is. SPEED!


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks for taking Bellamy. I'm sure our Academy kids were getting fed up of him by now.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 31, 2011)

Free?


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 31, 2011)

I think so. It's the wage bill we were thinking of I think.

He's not the biggest loss City have made after handing mark fucking hughes a chequebook. Adebayor and Santa Cruz cost even more.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 31, 2011)

Loss?  For another time that talk methinks. Anyway, another big splurge in the EPL, so much for financial fair play eh?


----------



## N_igma (Aug 31, 2011)

Mierles is a tit looking to leave a team on the up for a team on the down. Fuck him if he goes he goes!


----------



## TruXta (Aug 31, 2011)

N_igma said:


> Mierles is a tit looking to leave a team on the up for a team on the down. Fuck him if he goes he goes!



Something about a new contract that went tits up, says the rumours. Fuck knows. Tomorrow should tell.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 31, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Loss?  For another time that talk methinks. Anyway, another big splurge in the EPL, *so much for financial fair play eh?*



Bit fucking rich coming from you lot frankly....


----------



## TruXta (Aug 31, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Bit fucking rich coming from you lot frankly....



Fair point. Anyway, Meireles deffo off to Chelsea, confirmed on the club pages. Bit bizarre if the rumours that we got 12mill are true, wasn't that pretty much what we paid for him? And selling to a rival never sits right with me.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 31, 2011)

He's gone http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/news/latest-news/meireles-fee-agreed


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 31, 2011)

I think he worked with villas boas before, but I don't agree with him going at all.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 31, 2011)

He handed in a transfer request at what half 10 tonight? And he's signed by 11pm.... They work quick those negotiators...


----------



## Big Gunz (Sep 1, 2011)

Fuck, its all because kk is making space for gerrard.  Why didn't chelski fucking buy him instead?


----------



## Voley (Sep 1, 2011)

Who plays for us now then? I've lost track in the last ten minutes.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 1, 2011)

Messi no longer plays for us.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 1, 2011)

NVP said:


> Who plays for us now then? I've lost track in the last ten minutes.


Well, we're not all that overstocked in midfield anymore.


----------



## Big Gunz (Sep 1, 2011)

Overall I think we did good business, gutted about Meireles and to a lesser extent Aqua but we got rid of a lot of dead wood!

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...eague-ins-and-outs-summer-transfers-2011.html

*LIVERPOOL*
*In:* Stewart Downing (Aston Villa, £20m), Jordan Henderson (Sunderland, £16m), Charlie Adam (Blackpool, £9m), Sebastian Coates (Nacional, £7m), José Enrique (Newcastle, £6m), Lloyd Jones (Plymouth: h, £100,000), Villyan Bijev (California Odyssey), Doni (Roma), Craig Bellamy (Man C).
*Out:* Raul Meireles (Chelsea, £12m), David N’Gog (Bolton, £4m), Paul Konchesky (Leicester, £1.5m), Daniel Ayala (Norwich, £800,000), Gerardo Bruna (Blackpool, £750,000), Chris Mavinga (Rennes), Nabil El Zhar (Levante), Thomas Ince (Blackpool), Emiliano Insúa (Sporting Lisbon), Milan Jovanovic (Anderlecht), Sotirios Kyrgiakos (Wolfsburg), Christian Poulsen (Evian), Sean Highdale (Vauxhall Motors), Nikola Saric (Hajduk Split).
*Loans:* Villyan Bijev (F Düsseldorf), Joe Cole (Lille), Stephen Darby (Rochdale), Peter Gulasci (Hull), Martin Hansen (Bradford C).
*Released: *Jason Banton, Dean Bouzanis, Deale Chamberlain, Karl Clair, Alex Cooper, Steve Irwin.
*Verdict: *18 players departed, £30 million saved on wages and plenty of Premier League pedigree in. Kenny Dalglish should be happy.


----------



## Mungy (Sep 1, 2011)

as it is unlikely that everton will win the league this season, i hope the red shite can put a few good games together and actually win the premiership this season


----------



## denniseagle (Sep 2, 2011)

Why was Steve Irwin released??
Thought he was a genuine prospect captain of the under 19's if I remember


----------



## TruXta (Sep 3, 2011)

Surely Coady's been the captain of the Academy teams for a good while?


----------



## denniseagle (Sep 3, 2011)

What's the betting that Thomas Ince  ends up at scum? Blackpool sell him on to scum for £3-4 million make a profit and the gin soaked one is laughing all the way home. Can never understand why we always fall for it.
Mereiles for example  puts in transfer request at 10 30 we sell to chelski for £12 mill  should have said £ 20 mill take it or leave it  end of so to speak  we have player on contract so he likes it or lumps it  .


----------



## Will2403 (Sep 5, 2011)

Luis has uploaded a picture of his family "enjoying in a park" naawwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## Will2403 (Sep 10, 2011)

a brisk start!

COME ON YOU MIGHTY REDMEN! LETS BE TWATTING THESE BASTARDS! <3 <3 <3

anyone watchin?


----------



## Will2403 (Sep 10, 2011)

sweet fucking jesus carra! =(
lucky not to get sent off.
just shit fucking play.


----------



## Big Gunz (Sep 10, 2011)

It's okay guys


----------



## agricola (Sep 10, 2011)

Clattenburg surrounded by agitated RS players at the final whistle.  Wonderfully funny scenes.


----------



## Big Gunz (Sep 10, 2011)

The incompetent BBC still has the score at 1-1!


----------



## magneze (Sep 10, 2011)

What was the score then?


----------



## Big Gunz (Sep 10, 2011)

1-0 to Stoke, dodgy penalty decision.  Had out chances though Suarez should have scored at the death.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 10, 2011)

1-0 to STOKE


----------



## Big Gunz (Sep 10, 2011)

They're a good side, defensively very solid.


----------



## magneze (Sep 10, 2011)

I saw the BBC and thought "at least we didn't lose". 

Anyway, so Stoke eh? I heard they were the new Tottenham or something.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 10, 2011)

Hmm, slipping back into old ways. Not good.


----------



## chieftain (Sep 10, 2011)

Anyone fancy an oatcake?


----------



## Bomber (Sep 11, 2011)

chieftain said:


> Anyone fancy an oatcake?



 Sure do !! Tomorrow for breakfast while reading the papers and Liverpool bleating about dodgy decisions ! Swings & roundabouts boys !!

*Up The Potters !! *


----------



## Dandred (Sep 11, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> It's okay guys


I was watching via a stream and kept thinking there must be a goal coming after seeing that.........


----------



## TruXta (Sep 11, 2011)

The papers are full of Kenny whining about refs, but it sounds like we were poor. Early days yet. As for other clubs - is anyone else reminded of Chelsea's start to last season when seeing the Mancs?


----------



## Big Gunz (Sep 11, 2011)

Nah we weren't that bad, in fact we spent most of the second half camped in the Stoke half.  It's just wasn't our day.  I would be more cheesed off if we played crap and couldn't string 3 passes together like we did under Hodgson.


----------



## Voley (Sep 12, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> Nah we weren't that bad, in fact we spent most of the second half camped in the Stoke half. It's just wasn't our day. I would be more cheesed off if we played crap and couldn't string 3 passes together like we did under Hodgson.


Yeah, I agree with this. Should've had a draw at least. I hope it doesn't dent the confidence too much though.


----------



## Big Gunz (Sep 12, 2011)

Mr Torres in trouble for criticising Chelsea's slow and ageing players (Lamps, Terry most likely).  http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag.../Chelsea-look-into-Fernando-Torres-jibes.html  I little wry smile on my face when I heard this on the radio!


----------



## big eejit (Sep 13, 2011)

andyburnhammp Andy Burnham  

"@*SteveRotheramMP*: Hillsborough debate: Oct 17 half-day in Commons with vote on motion if nec." » Well done lad, & thanks to all who signed.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 18, 2011)

*Liverpool:* Reina, Skrtel, Enrique, Agger, Carragher, Lucas, Downing, Adam, Henderson, Suarez, Carroll. Subs: Doni, Maxi, Coates, Kuyt, Spearing, Bellamy, Robinson.

One change from the team that lost at Britannia. This one feels important- in that we need to stop any momentum gained by Spurs, and regain some pride at WHL - it's been a good while since the redmen won there.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 18, 2011)

Fuck, that didn't take long...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 18, 2011)

Bugger


----------



## TruXta (Sep 18, 2011)

Positive signs, but at the moment we're onto a loser. And now Agger off...


----------



## Lo Siento. (Sep 18, 2011)

you're coming back into this...


----------



## Lo Siento. (Sep 18, 2011)

well, not now obviously.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 18, 2011)

^ LOL. Timing is everything...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Bugger



This ^


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 18, 2011)

That ^


----------



## TruXta (Sep 18, 2011)

The worst we've played since the 2nd half in the opener against Sunderland. Poor passing, poor movement both offensively and defensively, a seeming lack of pace and awareness all around. Skrtel's getting a new one torn open by Assou-Ekotto and Bales, Modric and Parker are bossing the midfield and Carra + Agger struggle against Adebayor. Something's gotta be done.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 18, 2011)

zero shots on target, zero shots off target, zero corners, five bookings inc. one sending off and a goal conceded. Apart from that it's going quite well.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 18, 2011)

And I wasn't even aware that Adam got sent off the fucking tool. In case you're wondering, my stream was down for a few minutes. I did keep thinking "hey, looks like we're one down".


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 18, 2011)

TruXta said:


> The worst we've played since the 2nd half in the opener against Sunderland. Poor passing, poor movement both offensively and defensively, a seeming lack of pace and awareness all around. Skrtel's getting a new one torn open by Assou-Ekotto and Bales, Modric and Parker are bossing the midfield and Carra + Agger struggle against Adebayor. *Something's gotta be done*.



I thought that 'something' had already been done by Dalglish having spent all that money on those players?


----------



## mattie (Sep 18, 2011)

Liverpool are all over the show.

In case people hadn't noticed.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 18, 2011)

We actually look better with Adam off.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 18, 2011)

TruXta said:


> We actually look better with Adam off.



Skrtel going off might help too.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 18, 2011)

Now what... We're well into comedy land here.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 18, 2011)

You might look better with another player off aswell..... Who will Dalglish blame for this one?


----------



## TruXta (Sep 18, 2011)

But how are we only one down?


----------



## TruXta (Sep 18, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> You might look better with another player off aswell..... Who will Dalglish blame for this one?



The set-up was wrong from the start. Skrtel v Bale? Nah. Adam v Modric? Nah.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 18, 2011)

TruXta said:


> But how are we only one down?



You're not.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 18, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> You might look better with another player off aswell..... Who will Dalglish blame for this one?



He should look at himself for not sorting out Skrtel at right back tbh. Totally out of his depth.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 18, 2011)

TruXta said:


> But how are we only one down?


----------



## Deareg (Sep 18, 2011)

TruXta said:


> But how are we only one down?



 Sorry couldn't help myself.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 18, 2011)

Bad.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 18, 2011)

Arf arf arf


----------



## Lo Siento. (Sep 18, 2011)

22 minutes more


----------



## mattie (Sep 18, 2011)

Now for Bellamy to get sent off.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 18, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Now what... We're well into comedy land here.



Yup, i'm laughing my socks off.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 18, 2011)

Way too bad guys...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 18, 2011)

This shocking display will catapult Spurs to the top of the bottom half


----------



## DRINK? (Sep 18, 2011)

Can any of you mugs give a list of results under king kenny this time round


----------



## TruXta (Sep 18, 2011)

I'd still say we've played better and with a better attitude in the 2nd half, Skrtel excluded.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Sep 18, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I'd still say we've played better and with a better attitude in the 2nd half, Skrtel excluded.


that's normal, isn't it? Teams with 9 men usually sit back very deep and the attacking team gets lazy...


----------



## Lo Siento. (Sep 18, 2011)

David Pleat saying "Liverpool fans always get behind their manager, get behind their team".

No comment


----------



## TruXta (Sep 18, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> that's normal, isn't it? Teams with 9 men usually sit back very deep and the attacking team gets lazy...



I've seen it go both ways.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 18, 2011)

Snigger....


----------



## TruXta (Sep 18, 2011)

Right... 4-0. Sums up the balance of the game nicely. Spurs looked class and we helped them every step of the way. Players looking slow and confused, Kenny and Clarke had no reply tactics-wise. Onwards and upwards.


----------



## Voley (Sep 18, 2011)

Christ, that was painful to watch.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 18, 2011)

NVP said:


> Christ, that was painful to watch.



Nah, it cheered me right up


----------



## TruXta (Sep 18, 2011)

There'll be a very aroused Feds in the nekkid thread sooner rather than later I suspect.


----------



## Voley (Sep 18, 2011)

Surprise, surprise.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 18, 2011)

TruXta said:


> There'll be a very aroused Feds in the nekkid thread sooner rather than later I suspect.



Nope, it never pays to judge everyone by your own low standards.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 18, 2011)

Just put a few quid on Meireles to score today.

Charlie Adam


----------



## Mungy (Sep 18, 2011)

hope the redshite pull their fingers out soon, i so wanted this to be their season


----------



## TruXta (Sep 18, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Nope, it never pays to judge everyone by your own low standards.



It's not like you've not got prior for displaying your member, champ.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 18, 2011)

TruXta said:


> It's not like you've not got prior for displaying your member, champ.



Not for such a humourous reason though. I was way too busy stood next to the toilet pissing myself laughing frankly....


----------



## TruXta (Sep 18, 2011)

First time for everything.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 18, 2011)

TruXta said:


> First time for everything.



You lot playing well this season?


----------



## TruXta (Sep 18, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> You lot playing well this season?



We've had our moments, but things aren't nearly as well as we might have liked to believe.


----------



## Deareg (Sep 18, 2011)

TruXta said:


> We've had our moments, but things aren't nearly as well as we might have liked to believe.


Ain't reality a bitch?


----------



## TruXta (Sep 18, 2011)

You could say that. Still, it's an improvement on last year's start of season. At least we didn't lose 8-2 to Man U, eh?


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 18, 2011)

TruXta said:


> You could say that. Still, it's an improvement on last year's start of season. At least we didn't lose 8-2 to Man U, eh?



I know, but spending £10's of millions to be rather poor isn't exactly setting the heather alight is it.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 18, 2011)

I don't agree that "poor" sums up our 5 games so far. Mixed would be a better word.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 18, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I don't agree that "poor" sums up our 5 games so far. Mixed would be a better word.



Yeah, some good, some shite, on average poor. Here to help.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 18, 2011)

Fuck ORF!


----------



## Big Gunz (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## chieftain (Sep 18, 2011)

What a waste of money. Great stuff from Spurs. Bale just took the piss


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 18, 2011)

Was Henderson wearing a grass coloured kit?


----------



## TruXta (Sep 21, 2011)

Win against a hard-working, crisply passing Brighton team. Good to see the youngsters get a run-out. In fairness LFC should've killed it in the first half. Bellamy in particular deserved better from a thumping free some 30-odd yards out that ricocheted off the crossbar. And Suarez missed two chances he normally would've put away.


----------



## starfish (Sep 21, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Win against a hard-working, crisply passing Brighton team. Good to see the youngsters get a run-out. In fairness LFC should've killed it in the first half. Bellamy in particular deserved better from a thumping free some 30-odd yards out that ricocheted off the crossbar. And Suarez missed two chances he normally would've put away.



True, you had a fair few chances but the Seagulls were all over you in the early 2nd half till Kuyts goal. If we'd scored then it could have been so different.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 21, 2011)

Absolutely, I was impressed by the quality of Brighton. They've had a great start to the season apart from this, yes? The only thing they were lacking was that coolness in the last move. Can't remember them ever coming clean through our central defence - that said Noone in particular was giving Kelly and Robinson a lot of work. Released by Liverpool in his younger days I read somewhere.


----------



## starfish (Sep 21, 2011)

Oh yes. Only lost to Leicester so far in the league. Poyets had them playing good stuff for the last couple of seasons.


----------



## Voley (Sep 26, 2011)

Lovely bit of skill for the Suarez goal at the weekend.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 30, 2011)

http://yfrog.com/j2bz0vj


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 1, 2011)

Reina, Enrique, Suarez, Carroll, Kuyt, Downing, Lucas, Carragher, Adam, Kelly, Skrtel.,

Gerrard, Bellamy, Henderson on bench


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 1, 2011)

Bye bye Rodwell!


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 1, 2011)

Wasn't a red in fairness that


----------



## Deareg (Oct 1, 2011)

It wasn't even a foul, never mind a sending off.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 1, 2011)

Good half that. Just need Cahill sent off now


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 1, 2011)

Shame the penniless club seem to be throwing their money away at our players. I thought they didn't have any money to throw at players. They'd be better giving that money to big Bill and buying the club themselves


----------



## Dandred (Oct 1, 2011)

Not the best win but I enjoyed that


----------



## Voley (Oct 1, 2011)

Enjoyed that.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 1, 2011)

Shame Everton had to resort to such dirty tactics. Good win for us though. We need to win against these middle of the road teams if we want to see Champion's League football next season.


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 10, 2011)

So big game this weekend taking on the scum.  I think we got a good chance to sneak a 1-0 win, as long as Howard Webb doesn't get the game otherwise we is fooked again.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 10, 2011)

At least John O'Shea won't win it for them in the 93rd minute this time.


----------



## N_igma (Oct 10, 2011)

We've won our last 3 games against the scum at Anfield so I'm confident we can pull it out of the bag again...only to get beat by Norwich next weekend!


----------



## Kizmet (Oct 10, 2011)

This year I have a feeling it might be the other way round.... and, if so, I'll be a bit happy about it.

Getting 'up' for 8 games a year wins fuck all.


----------



## Will2403 (Oct 10, 2011)

Except in 2005 

Still not happy with the manager, transfers or first team, but we should make fourth and maybe win a cup so it'll be a good season.


----------



## Kizmet (Oct 10, 2011)

2005 we were 'up for it' for about 22 minutes in total... 15 in Istanbul, 6 against olympiakos and the first minute against Chelsea.


----------



## Kizmet (Oct 10, 2011)

Happy with all those things, by the way. Win or lose it's Liverpool again.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 11, 2011)

This'll go down well

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/oct/11/liverpool-breakaway-tv-deal

I can see his point about overseas tv rights, but I don't want to see the premiership turning into la liga.


----------



## Will2403 (Oct 12, 2011)

It's bollocks. There's already too much in favour of the bigger clubs. It's just greed and stupidity. 

They should put a Europe wide cap on wages and transfer spending and let's see who does the best on a more level playing field.


----------



## Will2403 (Oct 12, 2011)

For example if you want to improve the Scottish league, give all of the Glasgow clubs money to the rest of the teams and it's instantly more competitive and exciting. Let those teams join the English league and Scottish football is ruined forever. Same will happen if there is ever a European super league. It's all bollocks. More sharing less greed. Have we humans learnt nothing????????????????????


----------



## Deareg (Oct 12, 2011)

I would rather see a cap put on the admission fee into grounds.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 12, 2011)

Deareg said:


> I would rather see a cap put on the admission fee into grounds.


 
They miss the money they get from CL TV rights. Bless. And long may it remain. Spurs for 4th!


----------



## N_igma (Oct 12, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> They miss the money they get from CL TV rights. Bless. And long may it remain. Spurs for 4th!




 Fuck up cuntyballs lol!


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 12, 2011)

N_igma said:


> Fuck up cuntyballs lol!



i appreciate the correct usage of fuck


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 13, 2011)

Anyway, home match against Man Utd. Should be interesting. Obviously I'm going for a home win. Suarez to nick a couple. Will they risk playing Rooney in his present state of mind?


----------



## Dandred (Oct 13, 2011)

As I Liverpool supporter I think that the idea is fucking idiotic.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 13, 2011)

Heart says win, brains says defeat. Draw? I'd take a draw.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 13, 2011)

Let's get old school and start a match day thread?


----------



## TruXta (Oct 13, 2011)

Off you go then!


----------



## Deareg (Oct 13, 2011)

Liverpools cup final.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 13, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Liverpools cup final.



Bullshit, that's when we play them at Trafford.


----------



## Deareg (Oct 13, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Bullshit, that's when we play them at Trafford.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 13, 2011)

Honestly though, it's still a massive fixture, but since the start of the PL (with the exception of the 2008/09 season) it's not meant that much in actual "who's gonna win the league" terms. There's an unhealthy obsession among sections of the fan-base where this match is "our" cup-final, at the expense of cheering the team on against the so-called lesser teams (against which we take less points on average than against the big teams).


----------



## Deareg (Oct 13, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Honestly though, it's still a massive fixture, but since the start of the PL (with the exception of the 2008/09 season) it's not meant that much in actual "who's gonna win the league" terms. There's an unhealthy obsession among sections of the fan-base where this match is "our" cup-final, at the expense of cheering the team on against the so-called lesser teams (against which we take less points on average than against the big teams).


I remember when it used to be the other way around, only apart from you lot there was City and probably Leeds too.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 13, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/thesun
any way we can fuck about with this comrades ?


----------



## Voley (Oct 14, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Heart says win, brains says defeat.


Same here. A win would be a great result given current form of both sides.


----------



## Deareg (Oct 14, 2011)

I would love to say outright that it will be a United win, but the way our defence has performed in the last few games I am not at all confident.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 14, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Heart says win, brains says defeat. Draw? I'd take a draw.


Same here, I can't see us winning this.


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 14, 2011)

Ever the optimist Mr Evans http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/15234874.stm


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 18, 2011)

Heads up Reds 

http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/19350


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 18, 2011)

friedaweed said:


> Heads up Reds
> 
> http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/19350


 
*Petition to force the Sun newspaper to release its Hillsborough "The Truth" sources and documents*

Responsible department: Department for Culture, Media and Sport
Full disclosure by the Sun Newspaper to the Hillsborough independant panel of all it's records, including sources and documents relating to the 'The Truth' story published on 19/04/1989

Done!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 22, 2011)

Pepe, Johnson, Carra, Skrtel, Enrique, Downing, Gerrard, Adam, Bellamy, Kuyt, Suarez

Nice attacking team today


----------



## TruXta (Oct 22, 2011)

And still no Carroll from start? Wonder what the plan is for him, where he fits into the game.


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 22, 2011)

I take it Bellamy will play upfront with Suarez?  Odd no start for Carroll yet again.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 22, 2011)

The Steven Gerrard dynamic is back and in full effect.

Gawd bless yer, Stevie G!


----------



## Deareg (Oct 22, 2011)

Great atmosphere.


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 22, 2011)

Same old story. Lucky to get top ten at this rate. Had a bad feeling about this one.


----------



## Voley (Oct 23, 2011)

Jesus. 80% possession in the first half and we still just get a draw.


----------



## DRINK? (Oct 23, 2011)

King kenny, as tactically niave as he was first time round.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 23, 2011)

You might want to look at his time at Liverpool again......


----------



## TruXta (Oct 26, 2011)

What a peach of a goal from Suarez v Stoke.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 26, 2011)

Job done.


----------



## mack (Oct 26, 2011)

Cracking cup tie that.. nice to see we didn't fold under the aerial bombardment.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 26, 2011)

I didn't really see much bombardment from Stoke apart from Rory's throws, which are more like free kicks anyway. I thought Stoke played a lot of decent football on the pitch.


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 27, 2011)

Good away win, Stoke unbeaten at the Britannia.  Will be tough to win with some quality teams still in the hat.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 27, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> Good away win, Stoke unbeaten at the Britannia. Will be tough to win with some quality teams still in the hat.



Arsenal
Blackburn Rovers
Cardiff
Chelsea
Crystal Palace
Liverpool
Manchester City
Manchester United

are the teams left in. Should be some good quarter final ties from that lot. I fancy a game against Cardiff to get Editor's blood racing. And another City Utd showdown would be fun.


----------



## Will2403 (Oct 27, 2011)

Arsenal away please! I should still be down here!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 29, 2011)

Away to Chelsea in the quarter finals. Should be fun.


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 29, 2011)

Potential bananaskin avoided today and Carroll gets a goal without Gerrard and Carra although the latter imo is a good thing now.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2011)

Sounded like it should have been a bigger margin?


----------



## Voley (Oct 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Sounded like it should have been a bigger margin?


Yeah it was a very comfortable win. West Brom didn't really turn up.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 30, 2011)

Opta said:
			
		

> *33% *- Roy Hodgson has won 33% of games with West Brom compared with 34% at Fulham & 35% at both Liverpool & Blackburn.



*Shudders*


----------



## kained&able (Nov 2, 2011)

so i see there is rumors about liverpool signing tom huddlestone from spurs.

You are getting fairly short of central midfielders so it makes perfect sense.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 2, 2011)

Don't have any problem with that.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 2, 2011)

i wouldnt expect spurs to have a problem(hence not posting it in my thread) just laughing at liverpool collecting centrel mids.

dave


----------



## DRINK? (Nov 5, 2011)

Quiet on here....king Kenny heh


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 5, 2011)

Bring back Woy!


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 6, 2011)

It's not as if they had a midweek game in Europe either: 45% possession - at home vs. Swansea..... ouch!


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 6, 2011)

Anfield


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 6, 2011)

It was a bloody good game and the atmosphere at Anfield was great.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 6, 2011)

Didn't see it, heard we were wasteful again as has become our wont. Judging by reports Swansea certainly held their own.


----------



## magneze (Nov 6, 2011)

Fantastic saves from the Swansea keeper too.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 6, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Didn't see it, heard we were wasteful again as has become our wont. Judging by reports Swansea certainly held their own.


I watched it and apart from carrol hitting the bar when he shoulda buried it I thought we played well. Swansea were excellent and mags right the keeper played a blinder motm for me.

For a goaless draw that was a very entertaining game to watch. Both sets of players put their graft in. The pony tailed lineslady was bob on too to deny us a late winner.  In fact even the officials were good.

Kenny's not happy obvs but I think Swansea deserved a bit more praise tbh
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/15608954.stm


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 7, 2011)

Life goes on.  Europa cup if we're lucky next season.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm putting this in the Music thread/ & upcoming gigs thread

http://louderthanwar.com/blogs/mick...-special-justice-for-the-96-event-on-the-road



> After a special one off show at Liverpool’s Olympia in aid of the Hillsborough Justice Campaign earlier this year, The Clash and Big Audio Dynamite’s Mick Jones, Pete Wylie, The Farm and special guests will tour Justice Tonight around the country this December to raise awareness of the Hillsborough Justice Campaign.
> Every gig should have a reason and these shows are about getting Justice for the families, survivors and supporters of the 96 people who died at Sheffield Wednesday’s Hillsborough football ground on 15th April 1989.



*December
Thursday 1st Cardiff Uni Solus 0292 078 1458
Friday 2nd Manchester HMV Ritz 0844 248 5117
Saturday 3rd Sheffield Leadmill 0844 477 1000
Thursday 8th London Scala 0207 403 3331
Friday 9th Liverpool University 0844 477 2000
Saturday 10th Glasgow O2 ABC 0844 499 9990*


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 11, 2011)

> Kenny Dalglish has branded as "disgraceful" the decision to schedule Liverpool's Carling Cup quarter-final at Chelsea only 48 hours after his team play Manchester City at Anfield. The Liverpool manager said he may be forced to field an understrength team at Stamford Bridge on 29 November and has urged fans to bear that in mind before buying tickets for the midweek game.


Field an under strength team in the Carling Cup - whatever next !!1!


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 11, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Field an under strength team in the Carling Cup - whatever next !!1!



4th place is more important than the Carling cup basically.


----------



## mack (Nov 14, 2011)

He's been due a goal or four!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GUpHvRYIfk


----------



## TruXta (Nov 14, 2011)

Let's hope he gets back on target when he's back. Sorely needed - apparently Liverpool matches have the lowest goal-tally, on either side, in the whole Prem.


----------



## DRINK? (Nov 14, 2011)

Just watched some clips of andy and lu, and its funny how andy's a lazy useless piece of shit, and lu has to do everything for him.

That's liverpool's strikers for you.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 14, 2011)

Very easily the least funny joke ever made by anyone ever.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 16, 2011)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/15764900.stm



> Liverpool striker Luis Suarez has been charged by the Football Association with racially abusing Manchester United defender Patrice Evra.
> The pair clashed during the teams' 1-1 draw at Anfield on 15 October.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 16, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/15764900.stm



Might head over to RAWK to see how mental the conspiracy theories are.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 16, 2011)

He hasn't been charged yet - the statement reads   "It is *alleged* that Suarez used abusive and/or insulting words and/or behaviour towards Manchester United's Patrice Evra contrary to FA rules. "It is further *alleged* that this included a reference to the ethnic origin and/or colour and/or race of Patrice Evra."

He will probably have a hearing after this. It's been handled terribly by the FA - how long has it dragged on for?

Bet John Terry will get off though.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 16, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> He hasn't been charged yet - the statement reads "It is *alleged* that Suarez used abusive and/or insulting words and/or behaviour towards Manchester United's Patrice Evra contrary to FA rules. "It is further *alleged* that this included a reference to the ethnic origin and/or colour and/or race of Patrice Evra."



He has - that is the charge. He hasn't been found guilty.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 16, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> He hasn't been charged yet - the statement reads "It is *alleged* that Suarez used abusive and/or insulting words and/or behaviour towards Manchester United's Patrice Evra contrary to FA rules. "It is further *alleged* that this included a reference to the ethnic origin and/or colour and/or race of Patrice Evra."
> Bet John Terry will get off though.



Fuck sake, that is the charge.


----------



## Deareg (Nov 16, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Fuck sake, that is the charge.


Allegedly the charge.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 16, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> He has - that is the charge. He hasn't been found guilty.


It's just a funny way of putting it, charging someone with an alleged offense. It would imply that there is still investigation to do in which case why are they charging him with anything?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 16, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> It's just a funny way of putting it, charging someone with an alleged offense. It would imply that there is still investigation to do in which case why are they charging him with anything?



A charge is always of an alleged offence isn't it? It seems fairly routine to me - you do an investigation, decide that there's a case to answer, then charge with the alleged offence prior to a formal hearing to establish guilt.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 16, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> A charge is always of an alleged offence isn't it? It seems fairly routine to me - you do an investigation, decide that there's a case to answer, then charge with the alleged offence prior to a formal hearing to establish guilt.


The FA don't usually say that though

http://www.thefa.com/TheFA/Disciplinary/NewsAndFeatures/2008/warnock_charged
http://www.thefa.com/TheFA/Disciplinary/NewsAndFeatures/2011/alex-ferguson-charged-media-comments
http://www.thefa.com/TheFA/Disciplinary/NewsAndFeatures/2010/LeonBarnett_Charged


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 16, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> The FA don't usually say that though
> 
> http://www.thefa.com/TheFA/Disciplinary/NewsAndFeatures/2008/warnock_charged
> http://www.thefa.com/TheFA/Disciplinary/NewsAndFeatures/2011/alex-ferguson-charged-media-comments
> http://www.thefa.com/TheFA/Disciplinary/NewsAndFeatures/2010/LeonBarnett_Charged



Fair point. I guess in those circumstances what happened wasn't disputed. Certainly when comments are made to the media directly the actual comments aren't alleged, although whether they break any rules might be disputed.

ETA: They've also added that they're not making any further comment which isn't on the others. Looks like they're very aware of how contentious the issue is and are trying to tread carefully (not that the FA have a great track record there).


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 16, 2011)

They've obviously charged Suarez to show up Blatter's comments, revenge for not getting the WC.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 16, 2011)

I suspect you're joining up the wrong dots.


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 18, 2011)

Possibly might have called Evra a "negrito" according to the Independant.

"Liverpool are preparing a defence of the Uruguayan striker which will centre on the striker's declaration that he used a word which Evra's "team-mates at Manchester call him." That word might be negrito, which means "little black man" in Spanish, but is used in South America both as a term of endearment and as a gentle wind-up".

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...lame-for-storm-over-alleged-slur-6263926.html

All about context and differences in culture in how it's percieved.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 18, 2011)

http://www.chivascampeon.com/noticia/2009/

""Chicharito"  Hernández, destaca el gol anotado ayer por otro joven como Omar Esparza, en la victoria ante Tigres: " Me gustó mucho el gol del Negrito (Omar Esparza), creo que es una muestra de que los jóvenes de Chivas, estamos listos para responder en juegos importantes como los de Liguilla. Por mi parte seguiré trabajando con humildad  para ganarme una oportunidad."

...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2011)

Weekend predictions?

I have a Liverpool win in my weekly accumulator bet. Not sure why but I have a feeling Liverpool will deliver an upset. Thinking 1-0 or 2-1


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 18, 2011)

That's optimistic, away at chelsea isn't it?. Mind you it would be just like us not beating swansea then beating chelsea


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> That's optimistic, away at chelsea isn't it?. Mind you it would be just like us not beating swansea then beating chelsea



Is that not what Liverpool do? Thump the top of table team one week and lose to one in the relegation zone the week after?


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Is that not what Liverpool do? Thump the top of table team one week and lose to one in the relegation zone the week after?



Yeah we're nothing if not consistent. 
:


----------



## TruXta (Nov 18, 2011)

Yup.


----------



## denniseagle (Nov 19, 2011)

RIP luca jones  ynwa  little man


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 20, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> http://www.chivascampeon.com/noticia/2009/
> 
> ""Chicharito" Hernández, destaca el gol anotado ayer por otro joven como Omar Esparza, en la victoria ante Tigres: " Me gustó mucho el gol del Negrito (Omar Esparza), creo que es una muestra de que los jóvenes de Chivas, estamos listos para responder en juegos importantes como los de Liguilla. Por mi parte seguiré trabajando con humildad para ganarme una oportunidad."
> 
> ...



I was wondering if that's what Suarez had said to Evra, and if negrito in Spanish has the same racist connotations a the N word in UK.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 20, 2011)

Looking forward to this........


----------



## TruXta (Nov 20, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> I was wondering if that's what Suarez had said to Evra, and if negrito in Spanish has the same racist connotations a the N word in UK.



The word can be used as a pejorative as well as a term of affection according to my Argentinian mate.


----------



## Deareg (Nov 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> The word can be used as a pejorative as well as a term of affection according to my Argentinian mate.


I would imagine that lots of words would fall into this category but somehow can't see this particular word being used affectionately by opponents during a football match with the history of this one.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 20, 2011)

Dandred said:


> Looking forward to this........



Go on...give us a prediction


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 20, 2011)

Deareg said:


> I would imagine that lots of words would fall into this category but somehow can't see this particular word being used affectionately by opponents during a football match with the history of this one.



Maybe Suarez is gay. Which could make Evra a homophobe.


----------



## Deareg (Nov 20, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> Maybe Suarez is gay.


That is without question, but as a racist he is hardly going to make a pass at a black player especially one that plays for united, that would be just sick.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 20, 2011)

Chelsea's innovative new strategy of giving it away about 25 yards out at every opportunity seems a bit lacking here...


----------



## TruXta (Nov 20, 2011)

Best I've seen us play all season. Chelsea are shocking. Roll on 2nd half! Lucas man of the half for me, outstanding defensive and offensive play, completely untiring and unselfish and has got leadership qualities. Bellamy a close second for setting up the goal.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 20, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Go on...give us a prediction



5-0 Chelsea


----------



## Dandred (Nov 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Best I've seen us play all season. Chelsea are shocking. Roll on 2nd half! Lucas man of the half for me, outstanding defensive and offensive play, completely untiring and unselfish and has got leadership qualities. Bellamy a close second for setting up the goal.



Don't know why Maxi is only getinghis first start, him and Bellamy are playing great..Lukas needs to calm down.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 20, 2011)

Great time to be playing Chelsea; they're playing like someone who's had a very nasty knock to the head. Hoping they don't recover before 6.00pm, or even 22nd December.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 20, 2011)

If we can win this I'll feel a lot more confident about the City match.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2011)

Dandred said:


> 5-0 Chelsea



5-1 Chelsea?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2011)

Promising.....


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 20, 2011)

Great goal.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh man that feels so good! Very nervy 2nd half there, but in the end we narrowly deserved it I think. Now, if we can only start beating the likes of West Brom and Stoke...


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 20, 2011)

Cracking goal from Glen Johnson to win the match. Torres seemed pleased to see his old teammates. Can't be fun being with all those Chelsea tossers all week.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 20, 2011)

I never thought i'd say this but thank fuck that low-rent Yosser Hughes look-a-like Sounness is on. Listening to the inane, slightly illiterate, idiotic, frankly embarrassing warblings of the intellectual flyweight Jamie Redknapp are balanced by Sounness who at least understands football and understands what is happening.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2011)

I look forward to arriving at work on Monday to see the two Chelsea fans. They were at the game and placed various bets on the score that Chelsea would win by


----------



## TruXta (Nov 20, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> I never thought i'd say this but thank fuck that low-rent Yosser Hughes look-a-like Sounness is on. Listening to the inane, slightly illiterate, idiotic, frankly embarrassing warblings of the intellectual flyweight Jamie Redknapp are balanced by Sounness who at least understands football and understands what is happening.



Was this on Sky? I didn't see the half-time shit. Have to admit Neville is decent as 2nd commentator.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I look forward to arriving at work on Monday to see the two Chelsea fans. They were at the game and placed various bets on the score that Chelsea would win by



Report back for the lulz.


----------



## Voley (Nov 20, 2011)

Fucking hell that was tense. Thought Chelsea were going to get the second goal soon after the first as they were all over us for about 15 minutes but we weathered it and then won it with - now here's a thing you don't hear often - a bit of individual brilliance from Glen Johnson. Cracking game.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 20, 2011)

NVP said:


> Fucking hell that was tense. Thought Chelsea were going to get the second goal soon after the first as they were all over us for about 15 minutes but we weathered it and then won it with - now here's a thing you don't hear often - a bit of individual brilliance from Glen Johnson. Cracking game.



His first season for us he was doing that kinda run all the time. Scored a few with his left exactly from runs like that. He's a bit too inconsistent, but on his day he's the closest England comes to a Dani Alves IME.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Was this on Sky? I didn't see the half-time shit. Have to admit Neville is decent as 2nd commentator.



Aye the sky coverage. Surprisingly Neville is ok yeah, Redknapp however is embarrassing.


----------



## Voley (Nov 20, 2011)

His days has been a bit few and far between for me of late. A great goal like that can't do him any harm mind.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 20, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Aye the sky coverage. Surprisingly Neville is ok yeah, Redknapp however is embarrassing.



Redknapp is as shit a show host as you'll ever see. Him, Shearer and Alan Hansen, it's instant nap-time.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2011)

Villas-Boas gone by the end of the week?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 20, 2011)

Nothing surprises me when it comes to that lot.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2011)

Listening to BBC radio debate. Kenny has a good record against Chelsea with 9 wins, 3 draws and no loss. I would not have guessed that.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 20, 2011)

Can't say I mind the table.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 20, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Can't say I mind the table.



Here's hoping Villa rob all the points.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 20, 2011)

Trust in 'arry.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 20, 2011)

To what? Take bribes?


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 20, 2011)

It's great beating that shower of shite


----------



## TruXta (Nov 20, 2011)

My heart was pounding in my chest for far too long. Would've been gutted if we didn't at least get a draw out of that performance. Now for Man City. Can we be the first to beat them this season?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2011)

TruXta said:
			
		

> Now for Man City. Can we be the first to beat them this season?



My feeling is not


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah: not.

TruXta - did you watch it in the Effra?


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 20, 2011)

I bet Roman's trigger finger is starting to get very itchy Guus Hiddink has'nt got a job atm,apparently John Terry fell on his arse again today,can anyone confirm this? JT falling on his arse will never stop  being funny.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 20, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Yeah: not.
> 
> TruXta - did you watch it in the Effra?



Nah, too lazy to move off the couch! Plus I've spent way too much time and money in drinking establishments lately.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 20, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> I bet Roman's trigger finger is starting to get very itchy Guus Hiddink has'nt got a job atm,apparently John Terry fell on his arse again today,can anyone confirm this? JT falling on his arse will never stop being funny.



I can't remember a particular one - Chelsea as a whole collectively fell on their arse for most of the game. Not seen them that poor for several years so yeah, Villas-Boas needs to sort it out very quickly or he'll be the next sacked manager pretty quickly.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 20, 2011)

Dandred said:


> 5-0 Chelsea


That's more like it.


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 21, 2011)

Only saw the second half, backs to the wall for a while but we rode the storm and Glen Johnson does the old boys act well.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 22, 2011)

Hope City get hammered in Napoli tonight, and turn up at Anfield thoroughly demoralised and ripe for a good beating.


----------



## g force (Nov 22, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> I bet Roman's trigger finger is starting to get very itchy Guus Hiddink has'nt got a job atm,apparently John Terry fell on his arse again today,can anyone confirm this? JT falling on his arse will never stop being funny.



That would be the Hiddink who's failed in his last two jobs? I like Guus and think he's a talented guy but his recent record isn't that great - if he could get S. Korea as far as he did, he should have got Turkey into the Euro finals.


----------



## DRINK? (Nov 22, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> Hope City get hammered in Napoli tonight, and turn up at Anfield thoroughly demoralised and ripe for a good beating.



Me too, will be interesting to see how city would do after a couple of dodgy results....confidence is everything


----------



## TruXta (Nov 22, 2011)

They've not done that fantastically well in Europe so far, doesn't seem to have affected their league form one bit..


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 23, 2011)

Looks like City wilted in front of the passionate Napoli support. But they are still going to be a lot tougher than Chelsea.


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 23, 2011)

Citeh still babies in Europe and have a lot to learn collectively.  Maybe L'pool will do better in this proposed Super Euro league eh?


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 27, 2011)

Dandred?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 27, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Dandred?



I've taken out a gagging order.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 27, 2011)

Bellamy won't be playing today according to the Beeb,understandable really


----------



## TruXta (Nov 27, 2011)

Bit nervous.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2011)

Tough match for the reds. My guess is City to win but still would not be shocked if the reds win at home. Not watching as F1 is on.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 27, 2011)

Cracking first half. We should be 3-1 up by now. Still, City aren't finished yet.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 27, 2011)

Cracking game of football. Could've gone either way, but oh so close at the end there. Joe fucking Hart.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 27, 2011)

What a clown Balotelli is. We should have won that. Great saves by Hart kept those dirty City twats in the game.


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh Andy Carroll at the death, feel sorry for the big guy. Joe Hart.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 27, 2011)

What a game, we should have come away with three points.........

I wasn't expecting us to play so well......


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 27, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> What a clown Balotelli is. We should have won that. Great saves by Hart kept those dirty City twats in the game.



 "should have" 

Reina also did well a few times at the edge of the box after your defence went to sleep.

We'll take that though. Still unbeaten and a big improvement on the corresponding fixture last year.


----------



## Voley (Nov 27, 2011)

Great game. Fucking hell, Joe Hart's a good keeper. Could've gone either way until the sending off then City were hanging on. Balotelli's a fucking muppet.


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 27, 2011)

Now Chelscum in the cup on Tuesday.  Not much of a break but hopefully Bellamy will be okay for that one (missed todays game due to Gary Speed's death).


----------



## DRINK? (Nov 27, 2011)

Man City go a man down, so Liverpool bring on Andy Carroll to even out the numbers. It's 10 v 10 again. Nice bit of sportsmanship by Kenny Dalglish.


----------



## agricola (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## twistedAM (Nov 28, 2011)

Referees will soon wise up to him, at least I hope so. A very talented player but a cheat.
Meanwhile, Mario will learn from his lesson; nice to see Mancini publicly supporting him.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 28, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Referees will soon wise up to him, at least I hope so. A very talented player but a cheat.
> Meanwhile, Mario will learn from his lesson; nice to see Mancini publicly supporting him.



How is he any worse than your players? Puh-lease.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 28, 2011)

TruXta said:


> How is he any worse than your players? Puh-lease.



I didn't see Silva or Aguero rolling around. And Kompany or Lescott don't go down quite as easy as Agger does.
And while we're at it Joe Hart doesn't handle outside the box.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 28, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> I didn't see Silva or Aguero rolling around. And Kompany or Lescott don't go down quite as easy as Agger does.
> And while we're at it Joe Hart doesn't handle outside the box.



Not this game so much, but I'm talking about their general style of play. Suarez is no better or worse than most PL strikers. And while we're at it how the fuck could Reina avoid that ball? Yes it struck his arm, because it was a rebound.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 28, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Not this game so much, but I'm talking about their general style of play. Suarez is no better or worse than most PL strikers. And while we're at it how the fuck could Reina avoid that ball? Yes it struck his arm, because it was a rebound.



I'm afraid City players don't really roll around that much. It's not the Mancini way and given the amount of attention Silva gets he has been pretty exemplary. Haven't seen enough of Aguero yet to comment on whether he likes the floor or not but he doesn't seem to.
A few scourers on other boards have been admitting Reina was lucky but overall the ref was below par.
If only Joleon hadn't had a moment of madness; I was really looking forward to you going all out for an equaliser and seeing how good our counter attack was on the day.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 28, 2011)

Considering it was Atkinson it could've been way worse. I don't know that you can complain about the sending off much really, you just don't lead with your elbow when a) you're not even jumping up, and b) you've got a yellow from before. As for the Reina "handling" I've seen them given and I've seen them not given.

As for the supposed cheating - you saying it's the Liverpool way to encourage cheating?


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 28, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Considering it was Atkinson it could've been way worse. I don't know that you can complain about the sending off much really, you just don't lead with your elbow when a) you're not even jumping up, and b) you've got a yellow from before. As for the Reina "handling" I've seen them given and I've seen them not given.
> 
> As for the supposed cheating - you saying it's the Liverpool way to encourage cheating?


 
It wasn't an elbow, otherwise he should have had a straight red to go with his yellow.  But you're right, you have to be careful if you've had a yellow and are such a high profile player  that someone might want to make a full Sunday roast dinner out of a snack when they have a chance. Mancini has backed him; hopefully he will carrying on up the learning curve.

And I just said it wasn't the Mancini way though Suarez and that one Agger incident weren't that enamouring.

Anyway it was a good game and could have gone either way. Looking forward to 2nd Jan. Hopefully I'll be there.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 28, 2011)

Yeah, good game. Moving on.


----------



## mack (Nov 28, 2011)

Lucas was out-fucking-standing imo, best player on the pitch by a mile.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 28, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Yeah, good game. Moving on.



Actually, moving backwards....how did that compare to the United game? I didn't see that one.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 28, 2011)

Much better game overall this one, IMO, and LFC played much better in this game too. Don't ask me why tho, I can't remember the details.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2011)

1-0


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2011)

2-0


----------



## Voley (Nov 29, 2011)

Hope Lucas isn't hurt too badly. He's been fantastic lately. I never thought I'd say that, I've gotta be honest.


----------



## Voley (Nov 29, 2011)

Sounded like a pretty solid win from what I heard on the radio. I'll have to watch the highlights on the box later. Been a good couple of weeks all in all.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 29, 2011)

Fuckin ace. Half empty chelski ground with 5 mins to go and that manager looking pretty pissed off. What's his name Aloe Vera?


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 29, 2011)

Lovely win


----------



## mack (Nov 29, 2011)

NVP said:


> Hope Lucas isn't hurt too badly. He's been fantastic lately. I never thought I'd say that, I've gotta be honest.



Aye, I winced when he got his foot stuck in the turf and jarred his knee.. praying it's just a twist and nothing more, but as you say he's been our best player for a while now (apart from Suarez obviously).

Bellamy gave everything as well considering recent events, Coates looked really assured at the back too. All in all a real pleasure to watch.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 29, 2011)

> it was another disappointing night for Chelsea's £50m British record signing Fernando Torres, who cut an almost apologetic figure against his former club as he laboured in vain on the margins.



Oh dear. Still, bet he was glad to see his old team mates again.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 29, 2011)

Well, that was a nice surprise. Apart from Lucas that is. Nice to hear that Coates stepped up too.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2011)

Kenny unbeaten record against Chelsea in 13 intact 

Not a bad run for the reds and away to play Fulham on the 05th.
Might be able to watch that game at Craven Cottage all being well


----------



## TruXta (Nov 30, 2011)

O RLY?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2011)

TruXta said:


> O RLY?



I will be cheering the sport of football


----------



## TruXta (Nov 30, 2011)

Ever the diplomat.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 30, 2011)

NVP said:


> Hope Lucas isn't hurt too badly. He's been fantastic lately. I never thought I'd say that, I've gotta be honest.


6-9 months out apparently. I'm gutted, he's such a good player for us.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 30, 2011)

Fuck sake! So that means Shelvey back I take it. And depending on the length of rehab, another DM in in January?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 30, 2011)

We've got Henderson and Spearing, I don't think we'll see aquilani again. Shelvey should come back. None of them are proper DMs though.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 30, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> We've got Henderson and Spearing, I don't think we'll see aquilani again. Shelvey should come back. None of them are proper DMs though.



Spearing would be the closest. Henderson is a classic AM, did really well against Chelsea in the league game. Aqua is a goner, and Shelvey's already back. I think we need someone in in Jan, even if only on a loan. Yaya Toure maybe?


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 30, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Spearing would be the closest. Henderson is a classic AM, did really well against Chelsea in the league game. Aqua is a goner, and Shelvey's already back. I think we need someone in in Jan, even if only on a loan. Yaya Toure maybe?



Ah, you don't want Yaya, he's away at the African Cup of Nations. I'm sure we'd let you have him though


----------



## TruXta (Nov 30, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Ah, you don't want Yaya, he's away at the African Cup of Nations. I'm sure we'd let you have him though



Okay, what about de Jong?


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 30, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Okay, what about de Jong?



Mmmm. He's "advised" by Kia Joorachbian (sp?), is still to sign a new contract, looking sluggish  of late and behind Yaya, Gaz Baz and Milner in the pecking order. We'd have to line up a replacement though as we can't rely on Owen Hargreaves or Razak yet.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh fuck, he's one of Kia's minions? Fuck that then.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 30, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Oh fuck, he's one of Kia's minions? Fuck that then.



Apparently so; he has an agent as well though. Kia got a right foothold in that club during the Hughes era.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 30, 2011)

They ought to do something about those third-party ownership arrangements. I mean, Tevez, anyone?


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 30, 2011)

Fuck no Lucas not good.  Hopefully the criminally underused Spearing will rise to the challenge again.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 30, 2011)

Criminally underused? I'm hoping he's what Lucas was for us 3 years ago - raw, but unfinished talent. He has the chance now, if Kenny lets him, so let's see if he takes it.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 30, 2011)

So who do we want in the semis? Cardiff or Crystal Palace? We'll probably get City though.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 30, 2011)

City.


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 30, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> So who do we want in the semis? Cardiff or Crystal Palace? We'll probably get City though.



Fancy my chances more with City over two legs tbh. Get the supposed tougher game out of the way.  Better than playing city in a one off.



TruXta said:


> Criminally underused? I'm hoping he's what Lucas was for us 3 years ago - raw, but unfinished talent. He has the chance now, if Kenny lets him, so let's see if he takes it.



Well he's hardly featured in the league this season. Been on the bench mainly.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 30, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> So who do we want in the semis? Cardiff or Crystal Palace? We'll probably get City though.


City away...


----------



## TruXta (Nov 30, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> Well he's hardly featured in the league this season. Been on the bench mainly.



Which, considering the nominal first XI we have, is where he belongs at the moment.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 30, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> City away...



Knew it. So, could be a Liverpool v Cardiff final. Fancy that Ed?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd fancy that. Bellamy scores the winner! *roaring noises*


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 1, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I'd fancy that. Bellamy scores the winner! *roaring noises*



Even if United had scraped through tonight (I wanted them in the semis so we could knock them out again at that stage just for the laugh) that's the one tie I didn't want.
Very good chance for Dalglish to win a trophy in his first full year and we'll be concentrating on the Europa Cup,I mean, Premiership. It all depends how many we can pile in on the first leg at home.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2011)

Huh, so we did get City away then!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Huh, so we did get City away then!



Not ideal for the red men but good to have a Premier vs Championship final set up. Really hoping for a Liverpool vs Cardiff final. Cardiff to be 1-0 up at half time, Liverpool to win 5-1 at full time with a Craig Bellamy hat-trick.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2011)

That's what I like to hear!


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 1, 2011)

Lucas out for the season


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2011)

10p investment


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2011)

Cocking fuck! Our best player bar Suarez and Pepe out for the rest of the season. Who could we get in the January window then?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2011)

Tevez?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2011)

no


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 2, 2011)

I heard Seydou Keita was on our radar a few months back.  Could become a possibility now?


----------



## mack (Dec 2, 2011)

I think I may have cursed poor Lucas with my comments on the previous page..sorry Lad!

I don't think we need to get anyone in.. give the job to Spearing.. he deserves a run of games.. he's quicker and a better tackler.. but can sometimes give sloppy passes and maybe not as positionally aware yet. 

I certainly wouldn't want Gerrard and Adam in the middle.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 3, 2011)

Deareg said:


> I would imagine that lots of words would fall into this category but somehow can't see this particular word being used affectionately by opponents during a football match with the history of this one.



Looks like it will be quite tricky for the FA to judge this one.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/blog/2011/dec/01/luis-suarez-patrice-evra-racism


----------



## Voley (Dec 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Not a bad run for the reds and away to play Fulham on the 05th.
> Might be able to watch that game at Craven Cottage all being well


You going then badgers?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2011)

NVP said:
			
		

> You going then badgers?




Yup. Will be cheering both teams. Jumpers for goalposts. That sort of thing. The sport of football will be the winner of course. I hope the match officials pull out the stops.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 3, 2011)

Its been a good contest in recent years.


----------



## Voley (Dec 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Yup. Will be cheering both teams.


Nice one. Is it easy enough to get a ticket for this one then?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2011)

NVP said:
			
		

> Nice one. Is it easy enough to get a ticket for this one then?



Should be okay to get on the FFC website. There are always touts by the ground but not a route I would take unless desperate. 

Not a bad cup tie for the red men. Should be okay at home with Southend/Oldham. But you never know with the reds


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 5, 2011)

Reina Johnson Agger Skrtel Enrique Henderson Spearing Adam Bellamy Suarez and Carroll, Interesting team


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 5, 2011)

One of those where one point feels short, and three feels ambitious...


----------



## agricola (Dec 5, 2011)

A nailed on sending-off, that.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 5, 2011)

Starting to look like you won't have to worry about the Europa league next season.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 5, 2011)

Dreadful officiating, but even worse finishing. We should've been out of sight before Spearing was off. Credit to Fulham, they got a win when they neeeded one. That 4th place is looking somewhat remote at the moment. Ah well, let's see Xmas season out and take stock then.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 5, 2011)

Spearing   was listening on the radio and motty was saying the goal suarez scored should have stood.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 5, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> Spearing  was listening on the radio and motty was saying the goal suarez scored should have stood.



Suarez goal was marginal. Seen them given. But still, we absolutely battered them for the start of the 2nd half and should've been a couple up. Why can't we score these days?


----------



## DRINK? (Dec 5, 2011)

Cos you spent 35 mil on an absolute heap of shit


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 5, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Starting to look like you won't have to worry about the Europa league next season.



We'll probably have to let them have the League Cup Semi-Final; 8 games in Jan already and those two are the least important ones. Still, they'd have to beat Palace or Cardiff.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 5, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Why can't we score these days?



Ask King Kenny, or better still ask Steve Kean; Blackburn have scored more goals than you


----------



## Voley (Dec 5, 2011)

Fucks sake.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 5, 2011)

DRINK? said:


> Cos you spent 35 mil on an absolute heap of shit



I'm not even talking about Carroll, I'm on about Suarez, Downing and Adam, and that was just in the 2nd half. Could argue that the Suarez goal wasn't offside, but even so. It's a problem. Our biggest problem. Best defence in the league, almost the worst going forward.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 5, 2011)

Lucas is going to be a big miss.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 5, 2011)

You can see reds given for that nowadays, more worrying was the way we fell apart afterwards.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 5, 2011)

Hopefully Adam will step up in midfield and take charge, but I dunno if he can carry it. Spearing's like Lucas 3 years ago, and I don't think he'll grow into the kind of player that Lucas is showing he is. Henderson is still very young, but looked timid at times. As for Downing, the man's gotta have nightmares about not scoring at this stage. How many posts has he hit this season?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2011)

Not a pretty game but was a good one to see. Thought LFC were the better team but should have scored and didn't. Was surprised to see FFC with 14 shots on target vs 9 for LFC, felt like it was the other way round. Suarez offside looked pretty close but Johnson had a very close one called offside. Had Schwarzer and Hangeland not have been playing I think it would have been a different result.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 6, 2011)

Should have seen this one coming. Cold, Monday night in Fulham. It's no use playing great against Chelsea, City, Utd and Arsenal if we can't beat the Fulham's of the league. Definitely a work in progress, as Kenny rightly said.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2011)

The Football Association is reviewing a hand gesture made by Liverpool striker Luis Suarez


----------



## g force (Dec 6, 2011)

DRINK? said:


> Cos you spent 35 mil on an absolute heap of shit



Except what they actually did was swap one piss poor striker for a slightly younger, taller version and still made £15m in the process.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 6, 2011)

They could have kept the  £50 mill though, or spent it better.


----------



## belboid (Dec 6, 2011)

g force said:


> Except what they actually did was swap one piss poor striker for a slightly younger, taller version and still made Newcastle jump above them in the process.


corrected for you


----------



## Deareg (Dec 6, 2011)

g force said:


> Except what they actually did was swap one piss poor striker for a slightly younger, taller version and still made £15m in the process.


Torres has a proven track record at the highest level though and will come good again, Carroll????


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 6, 2011)

There are better arguments than that: 5 year age diff. Caroll has had one season so far at the topmost level.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 6, 2011)

and liverpool don't play with proper wingers which really doesn't help him.

dave


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 6, 2011)

kained&able said:


> and liverpool don't play with proper wingers which really doesn't help him.
> 
> dave



Funny enough, they did last night AFTER they had taken Carroll off


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 6, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Funny enough, they did last night AFTER they had taken Carroll off



KK fucked up his tactics there.  Anyway I saw the first half (before my laptop gave up on me) and Carroll didn't have a bad game.  Winning headings, laying off the ball well.  Except there was few crosses for him to thrive on.  Get the ball to his head!!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The Football Association is reviewing a hand gesture made by Liverpool striker Luis Suarez


They've charged him and also the club, what a joke the FA is.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 7, 2011)

Rooney did the same in may and nothing happened of course


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I thought it was a bit off myself.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 7, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> Rooney did the same in may and nothing happened of course


I knew it would be Rooney's fault.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 7, 2011)

Deareg said:


> I knew it would be Rooney's fault.


It's not, just pointing out the hypocrisy


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 7, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> Rooney did the same in may and nothing happened of course



Did he? Apparently they investigated and decided he didn't http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/may/09/wayne-rooney-punishment-sign-chelsea-fans.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 7, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> It's not, just pointing out the hypocrisy





Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Did he? Apparently they investigated and decided he didn't http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/may/09/wayne-rooney-punishment-sign-chelsea-fans.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 7, 2011)

.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 7, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Did he? Apparently they investigated and decided he didn't http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/may/09/wayne-rooney-punishment-sign-chelsea-fans.


Of course he got off


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 7, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> Of course he got off



Maybe he actually didn't do it.

I don't know - I don't remember it at all tbh and it's true to say the FA are pretty inconsistent. Rooney has been done for various things in the past though which doesn't really fit with the tin-foil hats that posters on all the Liverpool forums are no doubt getting out atm.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 7, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Maybe he actually didn't do it.
> 
> I don't know - I don't remember it at all tbh and it's true to say the FA are pretty inconsistent. Rooney has been done for various things in the past though which doesn't really fit with the tin-foil hats that posters on all the Liverpool forums are no doubt getting out atm.









I do think we are hard done by - the likes of everton and utd have a good whinge when stuff does against them and it does seem to count.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 7, 2011)

That doesn't show he's swearing at the crowd though.

And I just don't see it. Or that you don't 'have a whinge' either.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 7, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> That doesn't show he's swearing at the crowd though.
> 
> And I just don't see it. Or that you don't 'have a whinge' either.


Does it have to be at the crowd?

Fair enough. They are inconsistent and I think we fall down on the wrong side of it.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 7, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> Does it have to be at the crowd?
> 
> Fair enough. They are inconsistent and I think we fall down on the wrong side of it.



That's what Suarez has been charged with specifically afaik.

I think what they do do tbf is react when stuff gets brought up in the media. Can't recall if it was the FA or UEFA who decided to charge Eduardo with diving because the press stirred up a fuss but both tend to do that sort of thing.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 7, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Starting to look like you won't have to worry about the Europa league next season.


It's overrated anyway.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 7, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> It's overrated anyway.


What is? playing in Europe?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 7, 2011)

Deareg said:


> What is? playing in Europe?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2011)

I think Wayne has suffered enough






Nani's cross from the right teed Rooney up for a routine close-range finish, but he miscued a shot he would usually bury


----------



## mack (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## agricola (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## TruXta (Dec 8, 2011)

Someone needs to have a word, tell him to tone it down a wee bit.


----------



## Voley (Dec 10, 2011)

Just gone one nil up.  Suarez.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 10, 2011)

Just as I got the game up, perfect timing.  We can park the bus now please!


----------



## Voley (Dec 10, 2011)

Sounds like QPR had a good go at the end. Painful listening to it on the radio - always does my head in.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 10, 2011)

Thank fuck for that. Too close for my liking.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 10, 2011)

Phew finally a win at home!  Ref didn't give us much but they won loads of free kicks.  Maxi had 3 point blank chances although I only saw one when his shot was deflected and hit the post.


----------



## Voley (Dec 10, 2011)

Newly promoted team. At Anfield. Just had some good results against the bigger sides. I thought we were definitely gonna get beat one nil.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 10, 2011)

How many corners for us in the end? Must've been close to 20, and not one single good goal-scoring chance created from any of them. It's a disgrace really.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2011)

Match stats read well for LFC but your reports not good?
Hope that Man City beat Chelsea tomorrow.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 10, 2011)

Wasteful as ever this season. Good defending as ever too.


----------



## big eejit (Dec 11, 2011)

See Lawrensen on MOTD last night complaining that the Liverpool game was on last. Not quite adjusted to the new hierarchy yet. He'll get used to it soon.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 12, 2011)

big eejit said:


> See Lawrensen on MOTD last night complaining that the Liverpool game was on last. Not quite adjusted to the new hierarchy yet. He'll get used to it soon.



That was Hansen.


----------



## mack (Dec 12, 2011)

Missed the game and the highlights this week, but just watched this Suarez video of the game, I can't believe how much of the ball he had. Just hope his likely ban is not too long.


----------



## mack (Dec 14, 2011)

So apparently Chelsea are looking to offload Torres for £20m .. would you invite him back to Liverpool? I think I would and offload Carrol for £20m


----------



## TruXta (Dec 14, 2011)

We wouldn't get more than 10 for Carroll. And I don't think anyone wants Torres back.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2011)

I do


----------



## TruXta (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## mack (Dec 14, 2011)

I think we can forgive him. His confidence is just shot to shit, get him back, give him some easy chances (which we've been creating by the bucketload) and we'll get there.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 14, 2011)

Nope, it's obvious the boys head isn't right.  And how long before he'll want to leave for a "bigger" club?  Fuck that unless they want to swap for Carroll + 10m.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 14, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> Nope, it's obvious the boys head isn't right. And how long before he'll want to leave for a "bigger" club? Fuck that unless they want to swap for Carroll + 10m.



That would be hilarious. And stupid.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 14, 2011)

TruXta said:


> That would be hilarious. And stupid.



And very ironic!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2011)

http://www.thisisanfield.com/2011/12/could-fernando-torres-return-to-liverpool/


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 14, 2011)

It's like asking your lover who dumped you if she wants to come back.  He will have to give out a lot of blow jobs and beg forgiveness first a thousand times, and let you do her up the bum.  Mind you the thought of Suarez and El Nino together is giving me a hard on.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 16, 2011)

Suarez verdict due soon, I'm worried sick.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 16, 2011)

Got a sneaking feeling he'll face a ban and a massive fine.


----------



## agricola (Dec 16, 2011)

Probably bollocks, but a twitter bod claimed it was six games and a smallish (£17,000) fine.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> http://www.thisisanfield.com/2011/12/could-fernando-torres-return-to-liverpool/



I am preparing myself to forgive him.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 16, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> I am preparing myself to forgive him.



No chance that will happen.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2011)

Aston Villa v Liverpool today.

The red men are on their usual unreliable away run, beating Cheslea away then losing to Fulham away. Reading the BBC stats it is a hard match to call. If the reds do get the win then above Newcastle (quiet rightly) and with Arsenal playing Man City they could be sitting 5th


----------



## Voley (Dec 18, 2011)

Torres back?  We got rid of him at exactly the right time for exactly the right price. It would be pretty funny if we managed to cock up the best bit of business we've done in years mind.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 18, 2011)

Miserable bench warmer yesterday.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 18, 2011)

Going to be an interesting match, i think we'll have the edge though.


----------



## agricola (Dec 18, 2011)

Dandred said:


> Going to be an interesting match, i think we'll have the edge though.



Christ, Villa are dreadful.  I thought we were bad but they are truly dire.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 18, 2011)

agricola said:


> Christ, Villa are dreadful. I thought we were bad but they are truly dire.



They were poor but......Andy Carrol....... why the fuck is he so slow....


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 18, 2011)

agricola said:


> Christ, Villa are dreadful. I thought we were bad but they are truly dire.



worst team I've seen City play this year and they sounded as if they were dire today


----------



## TruXta (Dec 18, 2011)

We should've won 5-0 really. Still good result and that was Arsenal dropping points.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 19, 2011)

Just one more goal would have been good...


----------



## Voley (Dec 19, 2011)

Pretty solid performance but Villa were really bad. Still hitting the woodwork too often but not a bad day for us all in all.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 19, 2011)

We must surely win our next two, away to Wigan and home to Blackburn. Then a couple of interesting ones against Newcastle and then away to City.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 19, 2011)

Impressive first Prem start for Jonjo Shelvey, still too heavily dependent on Suarez though.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 19, 2011)

Our away form is amazing, shame our home form is shocking.  Henderson looking good now as well as Adam, Enrique, Bellamy and Downing, Dalglish has brought well.  Only need Carroll to stop boozing and sort himself out.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 19, 2011)

So, with the transfer window coming up, what are your thoughts? Will we buy? Do we need to buy? Will we off-load anyone? If so, who?

At the moment I can see us trying for a back-up striker and a defensive mid-fielder. Defense seems sorted.


----------



## Voley (Dec 19, 2011)

I know he wasn't on for long but Carroll really did look shit. Is it just confidence with him then? The price tag? What? I thought he looked good at the end of last season, thought he'd fit in well.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 19, 2011)

I'd say confidence, but who knows, he could turn out to simply be a mediocre player who had one great season.


----------



## Voley (Dec 19, 2011)

Weird innit?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 20, 2011)

Rory Donnelly?


----------



## mack (Dec 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Rory Donnelly?



Aye, very surprised at the interest, one for the future maybe.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 20, 2011)

It's official, 8 matches and 40k fine

http://www.thefa.com/TheFA/Disciplinary/NewsAndFeatures/2011/luis-suarez-20-12-11


----------



## TruXta (Dec 20, 2011)

Fucking hell. Surely that will be appealed.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Fucking hell. Surely that will be appealed.


The verdict or the punishment?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 20, 2011)

I'll wait and see what evidence they produce, but it looks like they've thrown the kitchen sink at him.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Fucking hell. Surely that will be appealed.



Can't really be seen to appeal the length. 8 matches for racism will soon cut that shit out of football. Appealing it would condone racism as not a serious offence.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 20, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> but it looks like they've thrown the kitchen sink at him.


And rightly fucking so.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 20, 2011)

Deareg said:


> And rightly fucking so.


Well, you haven't seen the evidence because they haven't released it yet, so why are you sure?


----------



## Deareg (Dec 20, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> Well, you haven't seen the evidence because they haven't released it yet, so why are you sure?


If this was a United player you wouldn't be asking any questions would you? He is a fucking animal with previous for biting an opponent.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 20, 2011)

Deareg said:


> If this was a United player you wouldn't be asking any questions would you? He is a fucking animal with previous for biting an opponent.


If we're going on previous - what's Evra's like for racist allegations?


----------



## Deareg (Dec 20, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> If we're going on previous - what's Evra's like for racist allegations?


Anyone who makes a false allegation of racism is a cunt.


----------



## Termite Man (Dec 20, 2011)

THIEVING CUNTS.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 20, 2011)

Liverpool fc statement, http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/news/latest-news/liverpool-fc-statement-8



> We find it extraordinary that Luis can be found guilty on the word of Patrice Evra alone when no-one else on the field of play - including Evra's own Manchester United teammates and all the match officials - heard the alleged conversation between the two players in a crowded Kop goalmouth while a corner kick was about to be taken.





> LFC considers racism in any form to be unacceptable - without compromise.  It is our strong held belief, having gone over the facts of the case, that Luis Suarez did not commit any racist act.  It is also our opinion that the accusation by this particular player was not credible - certainly no more credible than his prior unfounded accusations.
> 
> It is key to note that Patrice Evra himself in his written statement in this case said 'I don't think that Luis Suarez is racist'.  The FA in their opening remarks accepted that Luis Suarez was not racist.



and


> We would also like to know when the FA intend to charge Patrice Evra with making abusive remarks to an opponent after he admitted himself in his evidence to insulting Luis Suarez in Spanish in the most objectionable of terms.  Luis, to his credit, actually told the FA he had not heard the insult.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow, LFC taking there star players side, he must be innocent, I heard that they are going to also appeal the guilty verdict he got in Holland for chewing on an opponent.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 20, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Wow, LFC taking there star players side, he must be innocent, I heard that they are going to also appeal the guilty verdict he got in Holland for chewing on an opponent.


Grow up.


----------



## Termite Man (Dec 20, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> If we're going on previous - what's Evra's like for racist allegations?



non -existant, the previous allegation was not made by evra but one of the Man Utd 'staff'


----------



## Deareg (Dec 20, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> Grow up.


I will as soon as you give up being a hypocrite and defender of racists.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 20, 2011)

Termite Man said:


> non -existant, the previous allegation was not made by evra but one of the Man Utd 'staff'


Why did he give evidence that the FA branded exaggerated and unreliable then?, if the allegation came from utd 'staff'


----------



## Deareg (Dec 20, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> Why did he give evidence that the FA branded exaggerated and unreliable then?, if the allegation came from utd 'staff'


Why not stick to the person who has actually been found guilty of racism? You always have plenty to say should a United player so much as farts in public.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 20, 2011)

Deareg said:


> I will as soon as you give up being a hypocrite and defender of racists.


I'm neither. Which racist are you talking about?



> It is key to note that Patrice Evra himself in his written statement in this case said 'I don't think that Luis Suarez is racist'. The FA in their opening remarks accepted that Luis Suarez was not racist.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 20, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> I'm neither. Which racist are you talking about?


No of course he isn't, he just uses racist language, he probably has black mates too.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 20, 2011)

So, Evra says something bad about a Liverpool player it isn't to be believed or is suspect. Evra says something 'nice' about a Liverpool player then it is of course to be believed and in fact used in Suarez defence....


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 20, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> Why did he give evidence that the FA branded exaggerated and unreliable then?, if the allegation came from utd 'staff'



and as has been reported elsewhere in the media


> Evra catches Kuyt two minutes later and is booked. He allegedly shouts at Marriner: 'You're only booking me because I'm black.'


----------



## Deareg (Dec 20, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> So, Evra says something bad about a Liverpool player it isn't to be believed or is suspect. Evra says something 'nice' about a Liverpool player then it is of course to be believed and in fact used in Suarez defence....


Sleaterkinney,  LFC's version of anchorage.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 20, 2011)

Fancy dress at the LFC xmas party.....


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 20, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> So, Evra says something bad about a Liverpool player it isn't to be believed or is suspect. Evra says something 'nice' about a Liverpool player then it is of course to be believed and in fact used in Suarez defence....


Evra and the FA - but you would leave that bit out.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 20, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Fancy dress at the LFC xmas party.....



That's ironic coming from a bitter.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 20, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> Evra and the FA - but you would leave that bit out.



So, the FA are credible when they say Suarez isn't a racist but not credible when they believe he made racially abusive remarks to Evra. You see it still makes your poor argument look as poor as ever.... Carry on mind....


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 20, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> That's ironic coming from a bitter.



Ironic coming from an Everton fan who's a socialist? How exactly? Ironic coming from an Everton fan whose fans decades ago had a vocal racist minority..... Pathetic, truly pathetic.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 20, 2011)

So what's happening with Mr Terry then England captain?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 20, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> So, the FA are credible when they say Suarez isn't a racist but not credible when they believe he made racially abusive remarks to Evra. You see it still makes your poor argument look as poor as ever.... Carry on mind....


 Is quoting what the FA said a poor argument?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 20, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Ironic coming from an Everton fan who's a socialist? How exactly? Ironic coming from an Everton fan whose fans decades ago had a vocal racist minority..... Pathetic, truly pathetic.


It's not decades ago.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 20, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> So what's happening with Mr Terry then England captain?


If he is found guilty I would imagine the punishment is going to have to be the same as whatever Suarez ends up with.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 20, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> Is quoting what the FA said a poor argument?



Yes, because, like Evra, you think it believable when they/he says something good about Suarez but you question their remarks, as with Evra, when they say something negative about Evra.



sleaterkinney said:


> It's not decades ago.



The wankers singing songs and the racist songs was from the 1980s. The racist abuse of Barnes by his own fans happened in the same decade.

Are there racists at Everton, yes, they're not immune, just the same as LFC aren't immune. NO club in this country, or arguably anywhere else, is immune from racist pricks.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 20, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Yes, because, like Evra, you think it believable when they/he says something good about Suarez but you question their remarks, as with Evra, when they say something negative about Evra.


I presume you meant Suarez there.

It is strange that Evra and the FA should say that if they did have evidence to the contrary.



Fedayn said:


> The wankers singing songs and the racist songs was from the 1980s. The racist abuse of Barnes by his own fans happened in the same decade.
> 
> Are there racists at Everton, yes, they're not immune, just the same as LFC aren't immune. NO club in this country, or arguably anywhere else, is immune from racist pricks.



(About the only league you'll top)
http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2000/jan/07/race.world


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 20, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> I presume you meant Suarez there.
> 
> It is strange that Evra and the FA should say that if they did have evidence to the contrary.



You have evidence to the contrary that Suarez made the racial remarks to Evra then? No you don't. As I said, when the FA/Evra say negatives things re Suarez then you believe it. When they make allegations/fnd those allegations proven you question their voracity.



> (About the only league you'll top)
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2000/jan/07/race.world



Doesn't refute what I said, the 1980's aren't here any more, the thousands of clowns singing racist abuse doesn't happen anymore. That doesn't mean thousands, it means they heard racist pricks or idiots making racist comments. I wouldn't dispute that, indeed I made clear there were people at Goodison who made racist remarks, there are at Liverpool too.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 20, 2011)

I wonder where all the people who slagged Rooney for being a granny shagger are? The silence is fucking deafening.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 20, 2011)

Deareg said:


> I wonder where all the people who slagged Rooney for being a granny shagger are? The silence is fucking deafening.


Just to be clear,  you are equating the two?


----------



## Deareg (Dec 20, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Just to be clear, you are equating the two?


Not sure how you come to that conclusion.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 20, 2011)

What conclusion, I asked a question because I didn't understand?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 20, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> You have evidence to the contrary that Suarez made the racial remarks to Evra then? No you don't. As I said, when the FA/Evra say negatives things re Suarez then you believe it.


 I believe negatives things re Suarez now?. You're not making sense at all tonight, are you pissed or something?



Fedayn said:


> When they make allegations/fnd those allegations proven you question their voracity.


I question their voracity if it comes done to the word of a player who has been called exaggerated and unreliable in the past when dealing with these sorts of allegations - you are happy to accept it.



Fedayn said:


> Doesn't refute what I said, the 1980's aren't here any more, the thousands of clowns singing racist abuse doesn't happen anymore. That doesn't mean thousands, it means they heard racist pricks or idiots making racist comments. I wouldn't dispute that, indeed I made clear there were people at Goodison who made racist remarks, there are at Liverpool too.


I'm not refuting what you said about the 80's, just that it stopped decades ago.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 20, 2011)

If he just apologises then 8 match ban might be suspended, that's what happened to the last player to do it.

Daft eh?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 20, 2011)

Deareg said:


> I wonder where all the people who slagged Rooney for being a granny shagger are? The silence is fucking deafening.


They're laughing at the new mop he has from the hairs on his arse.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 20, 2011)

> Liverpool's defence involved arguing that the word "negro" does not  have racist connotations in Uruguay.


What's that got to do with the price of fish 

And, umm, "not necessarily"... tbf, it's not the strongest defence I've ever heard.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 20, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> What conclusion, I asked a question because I didn't understand?


How would you possibly think I was equating the two? Even if that post was the only one that you read on this subject since the verdict was announced earlier, I would have imagined that you know I am a United supporter for the same reason that I know you support Spurs, so basic common sense would have told you what I meant?


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 20, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> I believe negatives things re Suarez now?. You're not making sense at all tonight, are you pissed or something?



My mistake, you believe it when Evra/FA say good things about him, but not when they make a clear decision he said those things or make a clear claim of racist abuse. It's a one eyed view.



> I question their voracity if it comes done to the word of a player who has been called exaggerated and unreliable in the past when dealing with these sorts of allegations - you are happy to accept it.



I'm also happy to accept that Suarez may well not be a racist, I think it entirely possible he's not a racist but usued racially abusive language. His pathetic exucse of not knowing how it is seen in Europe-even though he's been playing in Europe for 4 years-didn't help him to be frank.



> I'm not refuting what you said about the 80's, just that it stopped decades ago.



The thousands singing the songs, the mass choruses of trigger trigger trigger, that has stopped, without doubt that has stopped. Those things don't happen any more. That racists still abuse black/foreign players, I don't doubt it. i've heard the fuckers.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 20, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> They're laughing at the new mop he has from the hairs on his arse.


Apart from you, your bullshit is deafening


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 20, 2011)

Deareg said:


> How would you possibly think I was equating the two? Even if that post was the only one that you read on this subject since the verdict was announced earlier, I would have imagined that you know I am a United supporter for the same reason that I know you support Spurs, so basic common sense would have told you what I meant?


tbh, I've had a very long couple of days. I also don't consider this a team affiliaiton issue. I asked a question, I really don't need a discussion about why I asked a question.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 20, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> My mistake, you believe it when Evra/FA say good things about him, but not when they make a clear decision he said those things or make a clear claim of racist abuse. It's a one eyed view.
> 
> I'm also happy to accept that Suarez may well not be a racist, I think it entirely possible he's not a racist but usued racially abusive language. His pathetic exucse of not knowing how it is seen in Europe-even though he's been playing in Europe for 4 years-didn't help him to be frank.


To be honest, I don't know either way about the FA. As I said before this bunfight blew up, I'll wait until they produce the evidence. It is a serious charge and there better be decent evidence behind it.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 20, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> tbh, I've had a very long couple of days. I also don't consider this a team affiliaiton issue. I asked a question, I really don't need a discussion about why I asked a question.


It is not a team affiliation for me, if it was a United player who did it I would be disgusted and want him out of the club, but it obviously is for liverpool fans who are defending him like sleater or the rest who have fuckall to say about him but have plenty to say at the slightest misdemeanour's by one of our players or even just the chance to have a dig, ala Rooney shagging granny's or getting his barnet thatched.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 20, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> To be honest, I don't know either way about the FA. As I said before this bunfight blew up, I'll wait until they produce the evidence. It is a serious charge and there better be decent evidence behind it.



You see i'd agree with that. I hope he's guilty, because if he's hung out to dry as a racist and he didn't say anything then that's a fucking disgrace. And makes the issue even more difficult to deal with seriously as the next accusation will have people nudging each other and reminding themselves of the Evra/Suarez incident etc etc


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 20, 2011)

At least Suarez has a lame linguistic excuse. John Terry must be looking at a prison sentence.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 20, 2011)

Evra had no problem referring to Hasselbank or Lampard as niggers when he was at Monaco


----------



## TruXta (Dec 20, 2011)

Deareg said:


> The verdict or the punishment?



Both.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 20, 2011)

The39thStep said:


> Evra had no problem referring to Hasselbank or Lampard as niggers when he was at Monaco



Yeah, as we all know a black man using the term nigger is exactly the same as a white man using it, you fucking gobshite.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 20, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Yeah, as we all know a black man using the term nigger is exactly the same as a white man using it, you fucking gobshite.





> "Luis himself is of a mixed race family background as his grandfather was black. He has been personally involved since the 2010 World Cup in a charitable project which uses sport to encourage solidarity amongst people of different backgrounds with the central theme that the colour of a person's skin does not matter; they can all play together as a team.



http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/16277126.stm


----------



## agricola (Dec 20, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/16277126.stm



And they dare call us bitter.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 20, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Yeah, as we all know a black man using the term nigger is exactly the same as a white man using it, you fucking gobshite.



Oh is that a cultural thing or something?

And no need for that sort of language.


----------



## binka (Dec 21, 2011)

the lfc statement is laughable, i find it hard to believe it was produced by a profoessional sports team worth several hundred millions pounds with a global profile. reads like it was 'crowd sourced' by some braindead lfc fans on twitter


----------



## T & P (Dec 21, 2011)

I will probably end up regretting asking this, but having heard something on the radio about Suarez claiming what he said is not considered racist in his country, has anyone got a record of his exact words to Evra? Are they known?

I'm certainly not in the mood to defend racists, but as a Spaniard I am certainly aware certain words and expressions that are seen as racist and unacceptable here, might not necessarily be so in Spanish-speaking countries. Again, I am not trying to defend Suarez, but I genuinely do not know what he did say to Evra.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 21, 2011)

T & P said:


> I will probably end up regretting asking this, but having heard something on the radio about Suarez claiming what he said is not considered racist in his country, has anyone got a record of his exact words to Evra? Are they known?
> 
> I'm certainly not in the mood to defend racists, but as a Spaniard I am certainly aware certain words and expressions that are seen as racist and unacceptable here, might not necessarily be so in Spanish-speaking countries. Again, I am not trying to defend Suarez, but I genuinely do not know what he did say to Evra.



It has been reported as being either "negro" or "negrito". Not sure if either is true tbh.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 21, 2011)

Deareg said:


> It is not a team affiliation for me, if it was a United player who did it I would be disgusted and want him out of the club, but it obviously is for liverpool fans who are defending him like sleater or the rest who have fuckall to say about him but have plenty to say at the slightest misdemeanour's by one of our players or even just the chance to have a dig, ala Rooney shagging granny's or getting his barnet thatched.



LFC fans have become experts on linguistics and semantics. If a City player made racist abuse they should move on...after Micah and Mario had a quiet word.

But why are you going on about Rooney? Not in the same realm as alleged racist abuse.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 21, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> LFC fans have become experts on linguistics and semantics. If a City player made racist abuse they should move on...after Micah and Mario had a quiet word.
> 
> But why are you going on about Rooney? Not in the same realm as alleged racist abuse.


Fucking unbelievable, Isn't it? I am just using Rooney to point out the hypocrisy, Sleater reminds me of that header anchorage


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 21, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Fucking unbelievable, Isn't it? I am just using Rooney to point out the hypocrisy, Sleater reminds me of that header anchorage



I wonder what they're saying on RAWK? I can't be bothered wading through it all to find what the majority opinion is but I can guess from what's been going on here.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 21, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> I wonder what they're saying on RAWK? I can't be bothered wading through it all to find what the majority opinion is but I can guess from what's been going on here.



One well-respected poster has this to say. Can't say I disagree.



> What annoys me is the insinuation, which will no doubt now arise, that Liverpool football club and its supporters are now condoning racist remarks and racist and abusive behaviour just by defending Luis Suarez, and that we're only doing all of this because he plays for us.
> 
> IF there were witness statements backing up Evra's case and saying that they heard the comments, IF there were video footage of the incident where he openly racially abuses Evra, IF there was audio of the racist remarks, IF the footage had been studied by lip reading experts, IF Evra himself hadn't said Luis Suarez is not a racist, IF the FA had outlined what it was that was said, and IF Luis Suarez himself had admitted to it then I would quite frankly be appalled and state in no uncertain terms that he deserves what he gets. I'd be fine with it, and furthermore I'd state that he's got a job on to save his career and turn this around. I wouldn't be pleased with it AT ALL.
> 
> ...



http://www.redandwhitekop.com/forum/index.php?topic=283088.msg9636341#msg9636341


----------



## binka (Dec 21, 2011)

the derangement coming from lfc fans tonight is quite remarkable


----------



## Wilf (Dec 21, 2011)

How reliable Evra might be as a witness is largely irrelevant, given that Suarez pretty much admitted using the words (and I'd say Evra looked to be genuinely upset, beyond the usual onfield handbags).  Perhaps Evra claimed he used Negro and variations more, Suarez less, but that he used the  term(s) is one of the few things agreed in this.  Following on from that does anybody _seriously_ believe he did it in all innocence, having lived in Europe for several years?  That's the crux of the matter, not whether anybody else on the field heard it.  It also suggests both he and Liverpool were disingenuous in the early days when they deployed the 'he said nothing, nobody heard anything' defence.

It's pretty dammed obvious that, given he was battling with Evra, that he wasn't using the term in an 'affectionate' Uraguayan way - he was using it to wind him up - war by other means. Maybe he isn't a racist, but was just using racist language (intentionally) as part of a football spat.  In my book that means he *is* a racist, but, more to the point means he was rightly found guilty.


----------



## binka (Dec 21, 2011)

well exactly it doesnt make any sense. on the one hand suarez apparently admitted called evra a negro but qualified that by saying in uruguay it isnt necessarily offensive. yet on the other hand you have a load of pillocks lining up saying theres no proof suarez said anything at all. personally i think the lfc fans should stick to one line of implausible defence and back that to the hilt rather than flitting between two contradictory versions of events.

looking forward to the coming days when the commissions full written statement is released which will detail all the evidence. i predict back pedalling of monumental proportions from some whilst others continue to back suarez no matter what. it will be hillarious


----------



## TruXta (Dec 21, 2011)

I for one am happy to suspend a final judgment until the full statement is released. Until then I have what IMO constitutes reasonable doubt. The FA is hardly the epitome of integrity and impartiality.


----------



## Roonster (Dec 21, 2011)

What is the problem with Liverpool FC..one of their players racially abused another player and got a punishment...is that not what should happen?


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 21, 2011)

TruXta said:


> One well-respected poster has this to say. Can't say I disagree.
> 
> http://www.redandwhitekop.com/forum/index.php?topic=283088.msg9636341#msg9636341



I haven't followed the ins and outs of this as closely as you have but the esteemed poster on RAWK is jumping to conclusions before the statement is released.

I don't see why Evra should have reported it during the game. If the ref wasn't in earshot what could he have done on the pitch? And anyway Evra had a game to concentrate on.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 21, 2011)

Bugger


----------



## phildwyer (Dec 21, 2011)

TruXta said:


> It has been reported as being either "negro" or "negrito". Not sure if either is true tbh.



I've heard "negrito."  It's true that in itself this wouldn't be considered racist in South America, although the hostile context would change that.  A rough English equivalent would be: "little black bastard."


----------



## TruXta (Dec 21, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> I haven't followed the ins and outs of this as closely as you have but the esteemed poster on RAWK is jumping to conclusions before the statement is released.
> 
> I don't see why Evra should have reported it during the game. If the ref wasn't in earshot what could he have done on the pitch? And anyway Evra had a game to concentrate on.



Why shouldn't he report it during the game? In fact, isn't that exactly what he should do? He surely had the opportunity when the ref called both of them over. Which is also supposedly an occasion when Suarez is to have said the Spanish word "negro" to him.


----------



## g force (Dec 21, 2011)

phildwyer said:


> I've heard "negrito." It's true that in itself this wouldn't be considered racist in South America, although the hostile context would change that. A rough English equivalent would be: "little black bastard."



No it wouldn't that's the point people are raising about linguistics. In Spain and S.America white peope are also called "negrito" and it doesn't translate as you say. It can also be used in the context of saying someone is a "cheeky bastard" or a "scamp" but again it doesn't directly translate from one to the other and is used in all sorts of situations.

But we need to see the full FA report to understand how they've reached their conclusion. And of course, then see what they do with John Terry.


----------



## phildwyer (Dec 21, 2011)

g force said:


> No it wouldn't that's the point people are raising about linguistics. In Spain and S.America white peope are also called "negrito" and it doesn't translate as you say. It can also be used in the context of saying someone is a "cheeky bastard" or a "scamp" but again it doesn't directly translate from one to the other and is used in all sorts of situations.



Literally it means "little black one."  In a hostile situation, "little black bastard" is the best translation.

I think the point is that in Latino culture, skin color doesn't have the significance it does in Anglo culture, so this insult wouldn't come fraught with the implications it has in England.  To that extent, Suarez is right that he's been treated harshly.


----------



## DRINK? (Dec 21, 2011)

35 million pound striker on standby, doubt they will miss suarez haha


----------



## Wilf (Dec 21, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Why shouldn't he report it during the game? In fact, isn't that exactly what he should do? He surely had the opportunity when the ref called both of them over. Which is also supposedly an occasion when Suarez is to have said the Spanish word "negro" to him.


All pretty irrelevant given that Suarez/Liverpool have already admitted he used the word(s).

g force - I suspect he was probably using the words in the knowledge that he had a _kind of_ defence about the usage in his own country. However, the idea that, having lived in Europe, for 4 years he didn't understand the racism they represent in everyday un-nuanced English is implausible. Not only will he have encountered discussions on racism in the various dressing rooms he's been part of, but there'll also have been clear advice from his different clubs. He might have thought he was doing 'witty ironic racism'  - I don't.

Edit, to add: when he encountered black players who were steaming mad after a game about fans shounting 'nigger' (as Suarez almost certainly will have), wonder how he processed that term?  Similarly, the advice from the Kick it out Campaign, wonder where that sat in his brain?  However much he ended up using the 'Uraguayan defence', he knew full well what he was doing.


----------



## magneze (Dec 21, 2011)

TBH, even if it isn't offensive in Uruguay that's no excuse. He's probably lived here long enough to pick up that it wouldn't be perceived as harmless here.

If not then he certainly knows now.


----------



## g force (Dec 21, 2011)

Wilf - that's based on the assumption that Suarez is a cultured, smart man who has integrated himself with Europeans. I'm not sure that is the case. I doubt he's even aware of the connotations of such words when used in English. I honestly don't think he's that smart or calculated he figured he'd get away it because he could use a 'cultural misunderstanding' defence.

Not defending him in any way, merely saying that I don't think it's as cut and dried as he should know better. Of course, he should. But perhaps he doesn't.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 21, 2011)

Interesting that they seem to be going back to suggesting the facts are disputed after all the stuff about cultural differences etc. some of which at least seemed to come from inside Liverpool FC. As far as that goes I think it is valid to a degree but it's not an automatic get out. If the defence is that it's a regularly used word the questions would have to be - does he use it all the time in training etc and if so why the hell hasn't someone had a word, the staff at Liverpool aren't that stupid surely? And if it's not a word he uses regularly why has he suddenly got it out when trying to wind up another player?


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 21, 2011)

T & P said:


> I will probably end up regretting asking this, but having heard something on the radio about Suarez claiming what he said is not considered racist in his country, has anyone got a record of his exact words to Evra? Are they known?
> 
> I'm certainly not in the mood to defend racists, but as a Spaniard I am certainly aware certain words and expressions that are seen as racist and unacceptable here, might not necessarily be so in Spanish-speaking countries. Again, I am not trying to defend Suarez, but I genuinely do not know what he did say to Evra.



Well others have used the cultural defence a lot better in other areas of life in this country than Suarez's team managed.

There is a good piece on the BBC site by Tim Vickery  http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/16262537.stm which looks at reaction in Uruguay amd suggests that the FA decision could be seen to be rooted far more in their anti Blatter stance than anything else.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 21, 2011)

magneze said:


> TBH, even if it isn't offensive in Uruguay that's no excuse. He's probably lived here long enough to pick up that it wouldn't be perceived as harmless here.
> 
> If not then he certainly knows now.



Yes its not us that's racist , its johnny foreigner.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 21, 2011)

g force said:


> Wilf - that's based on the assumption that Suarez is a cultured, smart man who has integrated himself with Europeans. I'm not sure that is the case. I doubt he's even aware of the connotations of such words when used in English. I honestly don't think he's that smart or calculated he figured he'd get away it because he could use a 'cultural misunderstanding' defence.
> 
> Not defending him in any way, merely saying that I don't think it's as cut and dried as he should know better. Of course, he should. But perhaps he doesn't.


But that potential defence (and I know you weren't personally defending him) looks a bit thin if he has been involved in some kind of diversity campagin himself.  Sorry, can't remember the details, but it all adds to the idea that he isn't some full on racist, but was quite happy to play racist games in the heat of battle.


----------



## PlaidDragon (Dec 21, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/16277126.stm


I actually facepalmed. Are you trying to claim Suarez is black?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 21, 2011)

PlaidDragon said:


> I actually facepalmed. Are you trying to claim Suarez is black?



Once again, for the hard of reading.



> "Luis himself is of a mixed race family background as his grandfather was black.


----------



## PlaidDragon (Dec 21, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> Once again, for the hard of reading.


In reply to someone saying a black person saying 'nigger' is different to a white person saying it. Unless you're trying to claim it's alright for him to say that word (or equivalent) because he's got a black grandfather, I don't see the relevance.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 21, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> Once again, for the hard of reading.


Strange then that this was not used in his defence seeing as Liverpool tried near enough everything else.


----------



## magneze (Dec 21, 2011)

The39thStep said:


> Yes its not us that's racist , its johnny foreigner.


What? Is that in response to me?


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 21, 2011)

PlaidDragon said:


> I actually facepalmed. Are you trying to claim Suarez is black?



According to LFC some of his best friends are. Oh yeah and his grandfather was black.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 21, 2011)

Just as well we ( Chelsea ) are signing Gary Cahill............


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 21, 2011)

Suarez is starting tonight


----------



## agricola (Dec 21, 2011)

All the Liverpool players will be wearing Suarez shirts during the warmup to show solidarity with the racist.  YNWA!*


----------



## Corax (Dec 21, 2011)

Tonight will go down in history as a stain on your club.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 21, 2011)

agricola said:


> All the Liverpool players will be wearing Suarez shirts during the warmup to show solidarity with the racist. YNWA!*



Black shirts I take it?


----------



## Glitter (Dec 21, 2011)

Embarrassing.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 21, 2011)

Liverpool have behaved appallingly throughout this. Even if they did believe the defence they finally settled on they should have wound their neck in.  By definition, saying 'it ain't racist in Uruguay, even if it is here' means they should have accepted Evra was fully entitled to be grossly offended.  If you are going with that defence you need to adopt a measured tone about the whole thing, whereas they've chosen to call Evra liar, said nobody heard it, right through to this pathetic stunt tonight.

Not many occasions when United and Ferguson get it right and deal with an issue in a considered way - but this is one.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 21, 2011)

That game sums up the failings of our season, which are entirely about converting pressure into goals. Wigan were decent too, I like what Martinez is trying to do.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 21, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Black shirts I take it?



He wears a negrito shirt you fucking racist.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 21, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> He wears a negrito shirt you fucking racist.



Out of this whole sorry debacle the only new thing I've learned is that _negrito_ is also the ethnographic term for various people of shorter stature, such as certain tribes of the Andamans, Malaysia and the Philipines. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Negrito


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 21, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Out of this whole sorry debacle the only new thing I've learned is that _negrito_ is also the ethnographic term for various people of shorter stature, such as certain tribes of the Andamans, Malaysia and the Philipines. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Negrito



It's pretty much used as a purely descriptive word there, too, to refer to people with darker skin.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 21, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> It's pretty much used as a purely descriptive word there, too, to refer to people with darker skin.



It's the -ito, the diminutive, which is the characteristic of importance. They're all shorter than us on average.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 21, 2011)

Wilf said:


> Liverpool have behaved appallingly throughout this. Even if they did believe the defence they finally settled on they should have wound their neck in. By definition, saying 'it ain't racist in Uruguay, even if it is here'


Where have Liverpool said that?



Wilf said:


> All pretty irrelevant given that Suarez/Liverpool have already admitted he used the word(s).
> .


Where is this admission?

Re the result tonight, yeah we missed a penalty but we didn't create much going forward, Suarez was clearly affected by it all.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 21, 2011)

Why do I get the feeling they aren't looking forward to Wigan v Liverpool on MOTD? And not just because it was a shit 0-0 draw.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 22, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> Where have Liverpool said that?
> 
> Where is this admission?



There ya go http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/dec/15/luis-suarez-patrice-evra-case


Luis Suárez's disciplinary case for allegedly racially abusing Patrice Evra appears to rest on whether the Liverpool striker and his legal team can successfully argue that using the word "_negro_" does not necessarily have racist connotations for someone with his background in Uruguay.
After hearing evidence from both players over the past two days, the Football Association hopes to announce its verdict on Friday. Suárez has reportedly accepted that he used the word _negro_ and the case centres on the nuances of the Spanish language and the context in which the word was used.
Liverpool's legal argument is that _negro_ and its female equivalent, _negra_, are frequently used in Spanish-speaking countries without any negative connotations, often in the same context as someone saying "pal" or "mate". Evra's camp argues this is unacceptable and that it was said in a clearly derogatory manner as the two players clashed during the second half of Manchester United's 1-1 draw at Anfield in October.
A languages expert has been called in to help Suárez's case and the FA has looked closely into the cultural differences and semantic issues, to determine whether this represents a legitimate defence.
The crux of the matter may be to determine whether Suárez, after four years living in northern Europe, should have a clear understanding that something that may be acceptable in his home country would be considered grossly offensive in England. Proving that may be difficult and the Suárez camp has pointed out, for example, that _El Negro_ is a common nickname in Uruguay, often used for white people too.
Evra has accused Suárez of abusing him "at least 10 times" and the Liverpool player faces a long ban if the FA hearing finds him guilty of the charges of using "insulting words and/or behaviour" including "a reference to ethnic origin and/or colour and/or race".
At the same time, new details have emerged that make it clear the evidence of the referee, Andre Marriner, could be vital. Marriner reportedly called the pair together for a lecture after they had become involved in some pushing at a Liverpool corner. When Suárez attempted to pat his opponent on the head, Evra allegedly pulled away and said: "Don't touch me, you South American." The Uruguayan replied: "_Por qué _[why], _negro_?"
Evra was clearly annoyed by something and it was also reported that when he was shown a yellow card later in the match, he allegedly said to Marriner: "You're only booking me because I'm black."
Marriner, however, is said to have been unaware that there had been a complaint of racism until after the game when Evra, accompanied by Sir Alex Ferguson, United's manager, went to the referee's office.
Kenny Dalglish has spoken in defence of Suárez at the hearing and the Liverpool manager made it clear during his weekly press conference that he believed his player's version of events. "We have said many times before we cannot say anything that will be prejudicial. We are standing right beside him and helping him as much as we possibly can. After it's finished there is a chance to have a conversation."


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 22, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> Re the result tonight, yeah we missed a penalty but we didn't create much going forward, Suarez was clearly affected by it all.



He's been doing that since January. You should have signed Aguero (who misses a lot but not as many as Suarez).


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 22, 2011)

I meant an actual quote from the player or club.

I've bolded the important word for you below btw.


Wilf said:


> There ya go http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/dec/15/luis-suarez-patrice-evra-case
> 
> Luis Suárez's disciplinary case for allegedly racially abusing Patrice Evra *appears* to rest on whether the Liverpool striker and his legal team can successfully argue that using the word "_negro_" does not necessarily have racist connotations for someone with his background in Uruguay.
> After hearing evidence from both players over the past two days, the Football Association hopes to announce its verdict on Friday. Suárez has reportedly accepted that he used the word _negro_ and the case centres on the nuances of the Spanish language and the context in which the word was used.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 22, 2011)

agricola said:


> All the Liverpool players will be wearing Suarez shirts during the warmup to show solidarity with the racist. YNWA!*



Is he a racist though or has he been found guily of saying something racist?


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 22, 2011)

Blinding saves - inc. the penalty - by Wigan's negro keeper last night.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 22, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Blinding saves - inc. the penalty - by Wigan's negro keeper last night.



Actually he's an Arab. He's Omani. I like Al Habsi.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 22, 2011)

I wouldn't have known from his name.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 22, 2011)

As with almost any keeper we've faced this year he played a blinder.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 22, 2011)

Bit of a fail then? Not seen any highlights but should have won?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 22, 2011)

Missed penalty and lots of chances. Fail story of our season.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 22, 2011)

You'll probably play better without Suarez. You're a club that seem to have talisman problems. Better off without the likes of him and Gerrard and get back to being a team.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 22, 2011)

Oh, that's funny....


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 22, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Oh, that's funny....



I'm actually being quite serious. There's something way wrong with the lack of converted chances.
It didn't do City harm to get rid of Talisman Tevez.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 22, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> I'm actually being quite serious. There's something way wrong with the lack of converted chances.
> It didn't do City harm to get rid of Talisman Tevez.



Yeah, not sure I disagree entirely. We've played better without Gerrard when Lucas stepped up. But there's a more serious failing this season as compared to the latter half of last season, when not only Suarez, but also Maxi and Kuyt were scoring for fun. That's not just down to over-reliance on one player. Plus this love affair with the wood-work.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 22, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> I'm actually being quite serious. There's something way wrong with the lack of converted chances.
> It didn't do City harm to get rid of Talisman Tevez.


You seem to be overlooking the fact though that City are a far better ream than Liverpool both collectively and individually.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 22, 2011)

Deareg said:


> You seem to be overlooking the fact though that City are a far better ream than Liverpool both collectively and individually.


Yeah, that's why they drew with us.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 22, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> I'm actually being quite serious. There's something way wrong with the lack of converted chances.
> It didn't do City harm to get rid of Talisman Tevez.



I tend to agree tbh. Watching Liverpool over the last few years it's quite often been a case of 'give it to Gerrard/Torres/Suarez' all the time and I think some other players dodge responsibility a bit. One thing that really stands out for me with Man U is that whoever comes in is always trusted with the ball and expected to perform to their standard, whoever they are. Not saying Liverpool will definitely be better without him but it might help to get rid of that a bit. Alternatively Gerrard will come back and limp round for a bit and they'll look to him instead.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 22, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> Yeah, that's why they drew with us.



How do you think Liverpool compare as a team with Wigan?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 22, 2011)

Chance for Andy Carroll to step up and show us what he's made off.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 22, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> Chance for Andy Carroll to step up and show us what he's made off.



Well, what better way to gain confidence than play? That said, by the looks of things any ban Suarez faces won't start until towards the end of the season.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 22, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> Chance for Andy Carroll to step up and show us what he's made off.


I bet he slips in it.


----------



## manny-p (Dec 22, 2011)

you lot are the real 'Shame FC' after the supporting Suarez t-shirt incident, wtf was that about.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 22, 2011)

Deareg said:


> I bet he slips in it.



Slips in what?


----------



## Deareg (Dec 22, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> Slips in what?


What he's made of.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 22, 2011)

manny-p said:


> you lot are the real 'Shame FC' after the supporting Suarez t-shirt incident, wtf was that about.



Supporting a team mate who has been unfairly punished by those thick cunts at the FA.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 22, 2011)

Deareg said:


> What he's made of.



Flesh and bone?


----------



## manny-p (Dec 22, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> Supporting a team mate who has been unfairly punished by those thick cunts at the FA.


You honestly think that?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 22, 2011)

manny-p said:


> You honestly think that?



I do, yes.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 22, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> Flesh and bone?


Forget it.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 22, 2011)

manny-p said:


> you lot are the real 'Shame FC' after the supporting Suarez t-shirt incident, wtf was that about.



The shirts were stupid but fuck off trying to drag that tedious 'Shame FC' shit off the old firm threads.


----------



## manny-p (Dec 22, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> The shirts were stupid but fuck off trying to drag that tedious 'Shame FC' shit off the old firm threads.


just did


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 22, 2011)

Blimey, after years I'm finally making headway on the Gerrard issue - seasonal best wishes converts !


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 22, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Forget it.



Forget what?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 22, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> How do you think Liverpool compare as a team with Wigan?


 do you sit around thinking "what's the silliest point I can make right now" ?


----------



## Deareg (Dec 22, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> Forget what?


I can't remember.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 22, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Blimey, after years I'm finally making headway on the Gerrard issue - seasonal besh wishes converts !



How? You can last 2 minutes instead of 1 whilst polishing the helmet?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 22, 2011)

Deareg said:


> I can't remember.



Job done.


----------



## manny-p (Dec 22, 2011)

shame fc


----------



## Deareg (Dec 22, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> Job done.


What job?


----------



## manny-p (Dec 22, 2011)

Deareg said:


> What job?


blow


----------



## TruXta (Dec 22, 2011)

manny-p said:


> shame fc



Says the guy who only yesterday branded a whole continent as racist. Well done you.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 22, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> do you sit around thinking "what's the silliest point I can make right now" ?



Well yeah the point was that it was a silly point. Liverpool are obviously a better team than Wigan in exactly the same way Man City are clearly better than Liverpool right now, even though they drew the game against each other.


----------



## manny-p (Dec 22, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Says the guy who only yesterday branded a whole continent as racist. Well done you.


Says the guy that can't understand that the cultural baggage left over from spanish colonialism still exists in Latin America and is a total cunt.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 22, 2011)

manny-p said:


> Says the guy that can't understand that the culturally baggage left over from spanish colonialism still exists in Latin America and is a total cunt.



If you'd said that I wouldn't have disagreed. But that's not what you said. So who's the cunt, manny?


----------



## strung out (Dec 22, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Well yeah the point was that it was a silly point. Liverpool are obviously a better team than Wigan in exactly the same way Man City are clearly better than Liverpool right now, even though they drew the game against each other.


it's pretty sad that you have to explain this really


----------



## manny-p (Dec 22, 2011)

TruXta said:


> If you'd said that I wouldn't have disagreed. But that's not what you said. So who's the cunt, manny?


Me at times. But if you have kept up to date with the thread that you brought up, I have clarified what I said. Not that that means one bit of difference to you.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 22, 2011)

manny-p said:


> Me at times. But if you have kept up to date with the thread that you brought up, I have clarified what I said. Not that that means one bit of difference to you.



You backtracked when people pointed out that you were full of shit. That's not clarifying, that's trying to cover your exposed arse.


----------



## manny-p (Dec 22, 2011)

TruXta said:


> You backtracked when people pointed out that you were full of shit. That's not clarifying, that's trying to cover your exposed arse.


You need a kick up your arse.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 22, 2011)

manny-p said:


> You need a kick up your arse.



Probably, but you're hardly one to dole those out.


----------



## manny-p (Dec 22, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Probably, but you're hardly one to dole those out.


And you are.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 22, 2011)

manny-p said:


> And you are.



My knees don't bend backwards. Sad story.


----------



## manny-p (Dec 22, 2011)

TruXta said:


> My knees don't bend backwards. Sad story.


eh ?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 22, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Well yeah the point was that it was a silly point. Liverpool are obviously a better team than Wigan in exactly the same way Man City are clearly better than Liverpool right now, even though they drew the game against each other.


 even though we drew with them, man utd and beat chelsea, the wigan example is a good one, right...


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 22, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> even though we drew with them, man utd and beat chelsea, the wigan example is a good one, right...



Man City are currently 14 points ahead of Liverpool in the league, and have a goal difference 31 better than yours. You're 16 points ahead of Wigan and have a 22 better goal difference. It's a pretty similar sort of gap.

Man City put 6 on Utd and Wigan have drawn with you and Chelsea in the last week as it goes but I'd say points is a better way of measuring teams than cherry picking a few results.

Are you seriously arguing that Man City aren't better than Liverpool at the moment btw?


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 22, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Man City are currently 14 points ahead of Liverpool in the league, and have a goal difference 31 better than yours. You're 16 points ahead of Wigan and have a 22 better goal difference. It's a pretty similar sort of gap.
> 
> Man City put 6 on Utd and Wigan have drawn with you and Chelsea in the last week as it goes but I'd say points is a better way of measuring teams than cherry picking a few results.
> 
> Are you seriously arguing that Man City aren't better than Liverpool at the moment btw?



Nice stats.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 22, 2011)

They are better, yes, but "far better, individually and collectivly"?. The point I made was a stupid response to a stupid assertion


----------



## Deareg (Dec 22, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> They are better, yes, but "far better, individually and collectivly"?. The point I made was a stupid response to a stupid assertion


It was certainly a stupid response.


----------



## DRINK? (Dec 22, 2011)

When will Liverpool fans realize that they are miles off the big boys in the prem, yeah they get a result or two each year but its a cup final for them. They have average players at best bar a couple...seriously who in their starting 11 would get a game at city, united, chelsea, spurs, arsenal...pap team and deluded fans


----------



## Wilf (Dec 22, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> I meant an actual quote from the player or club.



Stop being so pedantic, you know full well how organisations interact with and run stories in the media.  Anyway, you even ignore this part of the paragraph you quoted back at me:  "Suárez has reportedly accepted that he used the word _negro_ and the case centres on the nuances of the Spanish language and the context in which the word was used."


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 22, 2011)

Wilf said:


> Stop being so pedantic, you know full well how organisations interact with and run stories in the media.  Anyway, you even ignore this part of the paragraph you quoted back at me:  "Suárez has reportedly accepted that he used the word _negro_ and the case centres on the nuances of the Spanish language and the context in which the word was used."


Bull, put up the quotes or shut up.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 22, 2011)

DRINK? said:


> When will Liverpool fans realize that they are miles off the big boys in the prem, yeah they get a result or two each year but its a cup final for them. They have average players at best bar a couple...seriously who in their starting 11 would get a game at city, united, chelsea, spurs, arsenal...pap team and deluded fans



Torres, Meireles, Benayoun... oh hang on...


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 22, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Torres, Meireles, Benayoun... oh hang on...



Reina would prob get a game at Utd, Spurs and Arse.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 22, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Reina would prob get a game at Utd, Spurs and Arse.



As would Agger. At least with Arsenal and Chelsea. Reckon Suarez would do a job for either of those teams as well.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 22, 2011)

he wouldnt at Arsenal.

Chesneys our man for the next decade.

But thanks anyway.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 22, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> he wouldnt at Arsenal.
> 
> Chesneys our man for the next decade.
> 
> But thanks anyway.



He's looking good. Still Pepe's been the best goalie in the Prem over the last 5 years in my book.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 22, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> he wouldnt at Arsenal.
> 
> Chesneys our man for the next decade.
> 
> But thanks anyway.



Right now Reina is probably better but you're right. I was pissed off when City signed Shay Given but thankfully they saw sense and made Joe No1.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 22, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> Bull, put up the quotes or shut up.


sleaterkinney, seen recently:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yITzZmhFjko


----------



## Corax (Dec 22, 2011)

Whilst it's oh so tempting to use this to troll, I'll restrain myself.

Genuine truth though, is that I would be really quite disappointed in, and embarrassed by, Spurs if they'd pulled the stunt LFC did last night.

Not sure about the Suarez/Gerrard talisman comparison though.  Gerrard has spent most of his career being vastly overrated but still being picked for his talisman status (England as well as LFC).  Suarez on the other hand is a really quality player, so I suspect he'll be missed a fair bit more on the pitch.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 22, 2011)

Agree, the issue with Gerrard unbalancing a team, diminishing his team mates contribution, etc, etc is not related to anything Suarez does. Not sure they could ever be given the role Suarez plays.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 22, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5PA6lah_kY&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 22, 2011)

*The FA have handed Andy Carroll an 8 game run in the first team. Liverpool set to appeal.*


----------



## Deareg (Dec 22, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> *The FA have handed Andy Carroll an 8 game run in the first team. Liverpool set to appeal.*


They should go to the office of fair trading and ask for there money back.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 25, 2011)

Corax said:


> Not sure about the Suarez/Gerrard talisman comparison though. Gerrard has spent most of his career being vastly overrated but still being picked for his talisman status (England as well as LFC). Suarez on the other hand is a really quality player, so I suspect he'll be missed a fair bit more on the pitch.



Vastly overrated? Bollocks. One of the top 10 midfielders in the English game over the last decade IMVHO. Currently well over the hill and about to get phased out though. Lucas is the new Gerrard, minus the goals.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 25, 2011)

Deareg said:


> They should go to the office of fair trading and ask for there money back.



fuck off, they took him fair and square.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 25, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> fuck off, they took him fair and square.


Trades description act then.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 25, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Trades description act then.



It's only fair they swap for Ba.


----------



## Corax (Dec 25, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Vastly overrated? Bollocks. One of the top 10 midfielders in the English game over the last decade IMVHO. Currently well over the hill and about to get phased out though. Lucas is the new Gerrard, minus the goals.


Both Gerrard and Lampard would have been classed as good players but nothing special, if they hadn't been born English.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 26, 2011)

Does Carroll have a black eye?


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 26, 2011)

Charlie Adam


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 26, 2011)

Dire. Knew Blackburn would score with that corner.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 26, 2011)

Me too, why didn't Agger just frickin clear it?


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 26, 2011)

Get innn!!!


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 26, 2011)

Negritoburn Rovers did well.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 26, 2011)

Cocking fuck. On the day that Chelsea drop points and we play the bottom team.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 26, 2011)

Another poor game? 

Pleased for Fulham though


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 26, 2011)

A tale of four missed headers.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 26, 2011)

Oh dear. I was thinking 6 points from last two games. Looking at the stats now and they are telling a sad tale


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 26, 2011)

^^Two home games against supposed weaker opposition you wish!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 26, 2011)

Quite


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 26, 2011)

Gerrard looked lively though (awaits abuse).


----------



## DRINK? (Dec 26, 2011)

Anyone give me results under king kenny, not great I wager particularly when you factor in wins against teams with nothing to play for at the back end of last year


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 26, 2011)

Jan window coming up we can throw money at some average striker again.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 27, 2011)

Some inevitable Twitter rumours that we're willing to let Carroll go. Anyway, got a decent feeling against Newcastle. They've looked even poorer than us lately.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 27, 2011)

Carroll started off slowly but second half did alright, just needs a decent run in the team.  I'd be interested to see how we cope without Suarez, there were definately a lot more crosses being whipped in the box yesterday but they fell to players who aren't particularly strong at heading.  Samba had a good game.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 27, 2011)

By all accounts when Carroll came on we did nothing but cross into the box, which is effectively taking us back 40 years in footballing terms.


----------



## mack (Dec 27, 2011)

When we play both Suarez and Carroll we kind of play to neither of their strengths, Carroll doesn't hold the ball up well and longs balls up to the front don't help Suarez. I think we should just play one of the other and be done with it.  

If Suarez starts his ban soon then I'd stick Carroll up front with Kuyt and play with two wingers, give him a few games playing to his style and see what happens.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 27, 2011)

TruXta said:


> By all accounts when Carroll came on we did nothing but cross into the box, which is effectively taking us back 40 years in footballing terms.



Fair comment there were a lot of crosses and very few shots on goal but loads of headers.  It was frustrating as hell to watch "will someone take a fucking shot from 6 yards!!!" although Downing and Maxi played very well it would be nice to have had a cross along the ground for someone to slide onto or something.  We were too predicatable.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 28, 2011)

TruXta said:


> By all accounts when Carroll came on we did nothing but cross into the box, which is effectively taking us back 40 years in footballing terms.


We're supposed to be open for offers for Carroll.. He hasn't impressed me since he came - we need someone to stick the ball in the net.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 28, 2011)

Is Bale for sale?


----------



## Corax (Dec 28, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> We're supposed to be open for offers for Carroll.. He hasn't impressed me since he came - we need someone to stick the ball in the net.


If you're selling him now, you're going to make a loss.  I'd be very happy with Carol Andrews at WHL for 15-20m though.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 28, 2011)

Corax said:


> If you're selling him now, you're going to make a loss. I'd be very happy with Carol Andrews at WHL for 15-20m though.



Well, we only paid a net price of 15 million, I reckon we'd recoup most of that.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 28, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Well, we only paid a net price of 15 million, I reckon we'd recoup most of that.


You might get Torres back for that.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 28, 2011)

Deareg said:


> You might get Torres back for that.



We probably would. Poor guy. Not that we want him back.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 28, 2011)

TruXta said:


> We probably would. Poor guy. Not that we want him back.


Joking aside, he will eventually return to form, I would love to see United get him.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 28, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Joking aside, he will eventually return to form, I would love to see United get him.



Let's hope so, for football's sake. Might do him good to go back to La Liga or Serie A, I'm thinking. Get a different game, different language, different atmos to start afresh.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 28, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Let's hope so, for football's sake. Might do him good to go back to La Liga or Serie A, I'm thinking. Get a different game, different language, different atmos to start afresh.


I think United's style of football would suit him.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 28, 2011)

Deareg said:


> I think United's style of football would suit him.



Back at the start of the Tevez saga there was a thread on Blue Moon arguing that we should offer a straight swap for the horrible little twunt.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 28, 2011)

Deareg said:


> I think United's style of football would suit him.



How so? His best performances with LFC was with Steven G as the man in the hole, do you play like that these days? I suppose him and Rooney could be a formidable partnership.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 28, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Back at the start of the Tevez saga there was a thread on Blue Moon arguing that we should offer a straight swap for the horrible little twunt.


I think that Chelsea would probably have gone for that and long term City would have got the better of the deal.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 28, 2011)

TruXta said:


> How so? His best performances with LFC was with Steven G as the man in the hole, do you play like that these days? I suppose him and Rooney could be a formidable partnership.


The fast paced football would have suited his speed and the amount of chances we create plus Fergie would get inside his head and help him sort the mess out.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 28, 2011)

Deareg said:


> The fast paced football would have suited his speed and the amount of chances we create plus Fergie would get inside his head and help him sort the mess out.



No doubt Auld Rednose is a master at man management. Still, players have perma-lost it before. Maybe the injuries fucked him?


----------



## Corax (Dec 28, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Well, we only paid a net price of 15 million, I reckon we'd recoup most of that.


Where does the £35m tag come from then?

I'd do swopsies for the Lazy Russian.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 28, 2011)

TruXta said:


> No doubt Auld Rednose is a master at man management. Still, players have perma-lost it before. Maybe the injuries fucked him?


Robbie Fowler springs to mind but I think that was probably to do with his alleged lifestyle, can't think of any other example of a player losing it that suddenly, he does not seem to have a problem fitness or injury wise, and I remember the same shite in the media when Shearer went off the boil for a while.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 28, 2011)

Corax said:


> Where does the £35m tag come from then?
> 
> I'd do swopsies for the Lazy Russian.



They paid 35 mill, but that depended on the price Chelsea paid for Torres. Had they paid less we would've paid less for Carroll.


----------



## mack (Dec 29, 2011)

this made me laugh from danny baker @prodnose
*
"The main football image of 2011 is that if Torres had taken a penalty against Gomes it could've had no resolution under the laws of physics."*


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 29, 2011)

TruXta said:


> They paid 35 mill, but that depended on the price Chelsea paid for Torres. Had they paid less we would've paid less for Carroll.



You're getting the story backwards there. The claim was that Liverpool wanted 15m more than they spent on Carroll for Torres before they'd let him go to Chelsea IIRC. It wouldn't make any sense the other way round - what Newcastle would accept for Carroll would have had nothing to do with the Torres deal at all.

It's also a ridiculous argument tbh. It's still 35 million quid that could have gone on a better player (or three).


----------



## TruXta (Dec 29, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> You're getting the story backwards there. The claim was that Liverpool wanted 15m more than they spent on Carroll for Torres before they'd let him go to Chelsea IIRC. It wouldn't make any sense the other way round - what Newcastle would accept for Carroll would have had nothing to do with the Torres deal at all.
> 
> It's also a ridiculous argument tbh. It's still 35 million quid that could have gone on a better player (or three).



Eerrrr.... that could all be true. But it still could be true that Newcastle were testing the waters wrt the Torres deal. Noone else would've paid 35 mill in the circumstances.


----------



## mack (Dec 29, 2011)

Darren Bent is now the rumoured target, could be good, a proven premier league scorer.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 29, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Eerrrr.... that could all be true. But it still could be true that Newcastle were testing the waters wrt the Torres deal. Noone else would've paid 35 mill in the circumstances.



Whose going to spend even half of that? Is Andy due a season or two in Russia or China?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 29, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Whose going to spend even half of that? Is Andy due a season or two in Russia or China?



Fuck knows. Going on recent performances he's not even worth 5.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 29, 2011)

quid.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 29, 2011)

mack said:


> Darren Bent is now the rumoured target, could be good, a proven premier league scorer.


With no loyalty to anyone, so he would fit right in.


----------



## Corax (Dec 29, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> quid.


Andreas Cantus


----------



## Dandred (Dec 30, 2011)

0-5 to Newcastle


----------



## Deareg (Dec 30, 2011)

Dandred said:


> 0-5 to Newcastle


Sooner or later, you gotta get one right.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 30, 2011)

Want to watch this one. Seeing as LFC have drawn two against lower placed opposition they are likely to win this comfortably


----------



## Voley (Dec 30, 2011)

Good work Dandred.  Be interesting to see how much stick Carroll gets tonight.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Dec 30, 2011)

looking forward to this one... we always have great games against Newcastle.....


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 30, 2011)

Agger  Skrtel  Gerrard rubbish eh?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 30, 2011)

Another couple would be nice. One for Carroll?


----------



## Corax (Dec 30, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> Agger  Skrtel  Gerrard rubbish eh?


Not rubbish. Over-rated.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 30, 2011)

No he's not he's our captain fantastic!


----------



## Voley (Dec 30, 2011)

Enjoyed that a lot. I don't tend to fancy our chances much when when we concede a goal these days but we came back pretty emphatically tonight. Fucking great goal from Gerrard at the end there. A few more of his crosses and Carroll might even score. Bellamy was man of the match though. He's been fantastic the last few games.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 31, 2011)

Gerrard's back and we're scoring again. Anyone who doesn't rate Gerrard has no knowledge of football at all.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 31, 2011)

Yes how many accurate crossing did he put into the box when he came on?  And his passing too, hit with pace and had Newcastle on the backfoot.  They were coming into the game second half and had a decent spell of posession, a much better team than Blackburn imo.  Gerrard definately swung the balance last night.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 31, 2011)

I think we should sell Gerrard and get a few quid for him now whilst we can.

*Scarpers


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 31, 2011)

In the spirit of managed decline, you certainly should.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 31, 2011)

I'd imagine eveyone "rates" Gerrard, not least because he is obv. a most excellent footballer. That's not the issue with Gerrard at all.


----------



## Voley (Dec 31, 2011)

Skrtel's clearance off the line was worth a goal last night, too. I reckon Newcastle would've got the bit between their teeth if that had gone in.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 31, 2011)

Maurice Picarda said:


> In the spirit of managed decline, you certainly should.


Absolutely. We managed to get the timing just right with Torres but have probably left it a bit late with stevie. Carra on the other hand has got at least another 10 years in him


----------



## Corax (Dec 31, 2011)

Soccer AM had it right!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 31, 2011)

Title hopes alive again


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 31, 2011)

NVP said:


> Skrtel's clearance off the line was worth a goal last night, too. I reckon Newcastle would've got the bit between their teeth if that had gone in.



Yeah it was a lovely chip by Ba and unlucky he failed to score.   Agger switched off and Skrtel saved his blushes.


----------



## Voley (Dec 31, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> Yeah it was a lovely chip by Ba and unlucky he failed to score.  Agger switched off and Skrtel saved his blushes.


It would've been a great goal, agreed. I really rate Ba but Skrtel was equal to him.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 31, 2011)

NVP said:


> It would've been a great goal, agreed. I really rate Ba but Skrtel was equal to him.



More impressed with Skrtel as the season is progressing and he coped well with Ba.  Agger prone to switching off at times which is a bit worrying.


----------



## Corax (Dec 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Title hopes alive again


lol(?)


----------



## Badgers (Dec 31, 2011)

Corax said:
			
		

> lol(?)


----------



## Corax (Dec 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


TFFT.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Title hopes alive again



The spirit of Dandred lives.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 31, 2011)

You're above the goons and that'll do for me!


----------



## davie howells (Dec 31, 2011)

Ask any Liverpool fan to describe Everton supporters and the answer, nine times out of ten, will be “Bitter Blues” and that “they care more about us than themselves”. Now, how true is this? There’s no argument that Everton fans in general don’t like Liverpool and that the majority of the time would want them to get beat, but what is so special about this being Everton fans? What exactly makes this bitter and not simply rivalry? The answer: Nothing.​I was driving down Barcelona's Carrer Del Rosselló this morning, taking in the majestic vision of the Barca flags blowing freely in the wind, from the windows and rooftops of houses and pubs as far as the eye could see. It’s residents wearing replica tops, pleading and praying for their team to win tonights massive game. Suddenly I stopped at the lights and realised it wasn’t Barcelona at all, it was Breck Road. So where did all the Spanish come from? Was this the work of Bitter Blues, egging Barcelona on? Or was it the work of the other fans in Liverpool? The ones who definitely aren’t bitter but want their rivals to lose, heavily, and not gain any ground on their incredible record. Is this bitter? Maybe. It certainly would be bitter if it was Everton fans doing it. Or maybe it’s not, maybe it’s just natural rivalry at it’s best.  just a little sumit from a mates fanzine coz you call us bitter​


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 31, 2011)

Suddenly I don't feel that bad that we only got a draw against Rovers!


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 2, 2012)

Just heard the sad news that Gary Ablett has passed away. http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/16383027.stm

RIP.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## Ponyutd (Jan 2, 2012)

Just read that myself. In his 40's.....terrible news.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jan 2, 2012)

RIP Gary


----------



## Voley (Jan 2, 2012)

Bloody hell, only 46.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 2, 2012)

That's really sad.  I'm not the kind of dedicated fan who follows details of what players do after their playing days, so I didn't know anything about his coaching career or his illness.  I just remember him from his battles with Man U in the 80s, so it's a real shock to hear about his death. RIP. Christmas and New Year are going to be pretty bleak for his family in the future.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 3, 2012)

Away to Man City tonight should be fun.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 3, 2012)

Time for big Andy to step up.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 3, 2012)

anyone got a decent stream pref sopcast


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 3, 2012)

http://tykestv.eu/channel1.php

pretty decent atm although not Sopcast.

ETA: Not as good now mind.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 3, 2012)

0-1


----------



## agricola (Jan 3, 2012)

A black negrito mark against Reina for that goal.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 3, 2012)

agricola said:


> A black negrito mark against Reina for that goal.


Great, is this the level of humour i have to look forward to?


----------



## agricola (Jan 3, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Great, is this the level of humour i have to look forward to?



If you dont like it, make a t-shirt.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 3, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Great, is this the level of humour i have to look forward to?



Shame Bernard Manning isn't alive, you coulda heard even more at his benefit gig for Suarez.....


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 3, 2012)

2-0 to citeh, Stevie waiting on the sidelines.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 3, 2012)

lshunter.tv for sopcasts. Citeh all the way here, we're toothless to say the least, and outplayed all over the pitch. Gerrard and Bellamy for Adam and Kuyt?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 3, 2012)

I got that one right. Not that it mattered, we were well and truly beat by then. Man City are class, pure and simple. We're not, sadly. Only plus is Gerrard is back.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 3, 2012)

And we have to play them twice in the Carling.  Not looking good.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 3, 2012)

TruXta said:


> I got that one right. Not that it mattered, we were well and truly beat by then. Man City are class, pure and simple. We're not, sadly. Only plus is Gerrard is back.


 
We were not that good. I'm worried about losing Yaya. Maybe we'll buy de Rossi.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 3, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> We were not that good. I'm worried about losing Yaya. Maybe we'll buy de Rossi.



Bet you will, you mad Arabs.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 3, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Bet you will, you mad Arabs.



He's going to be cheap but his wages are high. Overall we'll be quids in if we get him and sell that little fucker who likes playing golf.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 3, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> We were not that good. I'm worried about losing Yaya. Maybe we'll buy de Rossi.



He's just signed a new contract.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 3, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> He's just signed a new contract.


You're ahead of Google News on that one.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 3, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> You're ahead of Google News on that one.



It was definitely reported earlier today. Can't remember where though - maybe they got ahead of themselves if it isn't showing now.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 3, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> It was definitely reported earlier today. Can't remember where though - maybe they got ahead of themselves if it isn't showing now.



It's not but I've a feeling he'll stay at his hometown club.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 3, 2012)

Saw it reported earlier too.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 3, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Saw it reported earlier too.



not even on google.it yet


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 3, 2012)

Disappointing Liverpool performance. Very disjointed


----------



## Badgers (Jan 4, 2012)

I thought it would be a loss but 3-0 is a bit harsh. Could not watch the match but the stats seem to suggest an even amount of possession and attempts on goal?


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 4, 2012)

I guess it underlines how important Suarez is to them atm.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 4, 2012)

How did Carroll play?


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 4, 2012)

Not sure they're playing to his strengths enough....


----------



## Glitter (Jan 4, 2012)

Badgers said:


> How did Carroll play?



I didn't see the game but a pal on another forum said the only way he could have been any worse was if he was Downing's right foot.


----------



## Voley (Jan 4, 2012)

Yeah Carroll was terrible. I didn't think we were as bad as 3 nil suggests tbh but the lack of striking options now is painfully obvious. We had a couple of good spells of pressure but they don't count for much if you never score. Tricky times ahead I think.


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 4, 2012)

Thought this was the new dawn under king kenny, flatter to deceive, in short not very good


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm starting to think that Liverpool probably won't finish above the goons. Which puts 'em 6th, unless one of the current top five blows up. Still a possibility I suppose.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 4, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> I'm starting to think that Liverpool probably won't finish above the goons. Which puts 'em 6th, unless one of the current top five blows up. Still a possibility I suppose.



There is still a fair way to go though. Aresnal were dying on their arses at the start of the season now they are up in 5th place. The 3rd - 7th place positions are likely to change about a fair bit yet.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 4, 2012)

That is true. Plus van Persie hasn't had his usual injury yet.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 4, 2012)

Think Spurs will maintain this current form? Newcastle tailing off? Maybe even Chelsea looking a bit weak compared to recent seasons when compared to teams just below them.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 4, 2012)

Tottenham won't, no. Beginning on the 22nd we have a 9-game run of playing the entire top half, inc. most of the top teams away. Much depends on whether the others keep dropping points...


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 4, 2012)

Pardew says he'd take Carol (sic) back without a second thought.  So we should seriously offer a straight swap for Ba.  Might be more suited to Newcastles style of play as we don't capitalise on having Carol (not enough dangerous crosses in the box).


----------



## mack (Jan 4, 2012)

Actually watched the game, we started off quite well plenty of possession, then Pepe unfortunately dropped a right clanger. But we carried on still playing some good football but the second was a killer from a poorly defended corner.. Johnson marking Yaya??

After that the weather made things pretty difficult to string anything decent together. Agger shouldn't have dived over Barry to get him booked so it was a bit of karma that Yaya bumped into Skrtels knee for the penalty.

I feel so bad for Carroll, he had no decent service the whole night, time and again that stupid cunt Downing was in good positions down the right but because he has no right foot he constantly checks back inside, delaying everything again and again. Henderson was anonymous, Kuyt is out of form and maybe beginning to show signs of age. The crossing has to be hard and fast for Carroll to be effective, drifting looping crosses are just a waste of time.

If Downing had taken the chance we had early on it could have been a very different game.

Next time out Maxi, Bellamy and Gerrard need to start the game.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 4, 2012)

mack said:


> Actually watched the game, we started off quite well plenty of possession, then Pepe unfortunately dropped a right clanger. But we carried on still playing some good football but the second was a killer from a poorly defended corner.. Johnson marking Yaya??
> 
> After that the weather made things pretty difficult to string anything decent together. Agger shouldn't have dived over Barry to get him booked so it was a bit of karma that Yaya bumped into Skrtels knee for the penalty.
> 
> ...



About sums it up. I for one am willing to keep Carroll IF we get another recognized goal-scorer in this window. Kuyt needs replacing, he's getting too old and slow. Henderson cannot be played on the flanks, he needs to be more central.


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 4, 2012)

Dalglish: "There are a lot of things we'd like to say but doing so would only get ourselves into trouble".That's because they're probably racist, Kenny.

Wrong thread, though he is still a bellend


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 4, 2012)

mack said:


> Actually watched the game, we started off quite well plenty of possession, then Pepe unfortunately dropped a right clanger. But we carried on still playing some good football but the second was a killer from a poorly defended corner.. Johnson marking Yaya??
> 
> After that the weather made things pretty difficult to string anything decent together. Agger shouldn't have dived over Barry to get him booked so it was a bit of karma that Yaya bumped into Skrtels knee for the penalty.
> 
> ...


 
Fair appraisal. I think 3-0 sort of flattered City but Liverpool really didn't look like scoring too much considering we have Hart in goal.
Carroll does look very short on confidence. I thought Dzeko had a bad game but at least he tried to mix it with your CBs who were employing all types of pressure on him.
Was disappointed with your supposedly overlapping full backs which is another potential avenue of service for Carroll. Having said that it wasn't really a game for attacking FBs. Micah was below par and (although most City fans love him) Clichy never delivers killer balls like AK47 does, but the problem with Kolorov is he can't defend too well.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 4, 2012)

DRINK? said:


> Dalglish: "There are a lot of things we'd like to say but doing so would only get ourselves into trouble".That's because they're probably racist, Kenny.
> 
> Wrong thread, though he is still a bellend



Is it too much to ask for to keep that stuff for the appropriate thread?


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 4, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Is it too much to ask for to keep that stuff for the appropriate thread?



Any discussion of Liverpool FC is likely to go this way at the moment. Surely most Liverpool fans want the club to reverse their current stance of 'we'll accept the decision because Suarez's actions are indefensible but we're not admitting that because he's vital to us as a footballer'?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 4, 2012)

Yelkcub said:


> Any discussion of Liverpool FC is likely to go this way at the moment.



Sure, but we have a separate thread for that. I for one would like to see this thread being mainly about the footie being played. As for your question, I'm not getting into that anymore.


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 4, 2012)

The footy being played is irrelevant, I would have thought. What does it matter what footy your club is playing if they are openly defending racism. I've always quite liked Liverpool, and I think (correct me if I'm wrong) many non-Liverpool fans are the same, but clubs and fans will plummett in people's estimation if a) the fans don't insist on a turnaround and b) the club don't comply.

Who cares what football you're playing? This dwarfs that.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 4, 2012)

Yelkcub said:


> The footy being played is irrelevant, I would have thought. What does it matter what footy your club is playing if *they are openly defending racism*. I've always quite liked Liverpool, and I think (correct me if I'm wrong) many non-Liverpool fans are the same, but clubs and fans will plummett in people's estimation if a) the fans don't insist on a turnaround and b) the club don't comply.
> 
> Who cares what football you're playing? This dwarfs that.



They're not, and it saddens me to see that so many people believe this. I  totally get what you're saying about this issue weighing in heavier than the on-pitch endeavours, but for the purposes of this forum I'm gonna leave that debate to the Suarez thread. You do as you please of course.


----------



## Corax (Jan 4, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> Pardew says he'd take Carol (sic) back without a second thought. So we should seriously offer a straight swap for Ba. Might be more suited to Newcastles style of play as we don't capitalise on having Carol (not enough dangerous crosses in the box).


That's why I'd be happy to see Harry go for Carol Andrews.  With Bale/Lennon/Walker pinging crosses I think he'd be a decent option.


----------



## Corax (Jan 4, 2012)

TruXta said:


> They're not, and it saddens me to see that so many people believe this.


They are, even if indirectly.  The stance is supposed to be zero-tolerance, and LFC have pissed all over that.  Despite a small amount of vicious glee, I'm actually genuinely sad about it to some extent; LFC are supposed to have a better pedigree than that.

I understand your opinion though, and I dare say I'd be claiming the same if it was Spurs in question.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 6, 2012)

Oldham tonight, they must fancy their chances


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 6, 2012)

It's a strong team, Reina, Kelly, Carragher, Coates, Aurelio, Gerrard, Spearing, Shelvey, Maxi, Kuyt, Bellamy.​


----------



## strung out (Jan 6, 2012)

looks like liverpool to me


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 6, 2012)

strung out said:


> looks like liverpool to me


Yeah?


----------



## strung out (Jan 6, 2012)

you said it was a strong team. had me confused for a second.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 6, 2012)

strung out said:


> you said it was a strong team. had me confused for a second.


Oh, I didn't realise it was a joke. Ha Ha.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 6, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Oh, I didn't realise it was a joke. Ha Ha.



Given your own recent remarkable propensity to posting comedy gold i'd have thought you'd have got that frankly.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 6, 2012)

And it's 0-1 to Oldham.


----------



## magneze (Jan 6, 2012)

1-1


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 6, 2012)

Are you watching?. Shelvey had an open goal and got so excited he fell over.


----------



## magneze (Jan 6, 2012)

Monitoring BBC Sport website. Haven't tried finding a stream yet - too much Minecraft going on until 9pm here.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 6, 2012)

2-1 Stevie G pen


----------



## magneze (Jan 6, 2012)

3-1 Shelvey

Made by Bellamy who looks so dangerous.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 6, 2012)

Somethings gone off with one of the Oldham defenders, who is black. He reacted to something said by the crowd.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 6, 2012)

Yeah wtf happened there looked like someone might of spat at him or something but not sure. Whatever happened it needs fucking sorting


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 6, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Somethings gone off with one of the Oldham defenders, who is black. He reacted to something said by the crowd.



According to the BBC commentary it was one particular fan near the front - he'll probably not be getting back in again then.


----------



## magneze (Jan 6, 2012)

Carroll!! 4-1


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 6, 2012)

Fuckin stinger from ponytail Crouch


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 6, 2012)

That was a beauty from Carroll, hit with confidence.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 6, 2012)

magneze said:


> Carroll!! 4-1


Great shot, outside the area, first time, lashed it in.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 6, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> According to the BBC commentary *it was one particular fan near the front* - he'll probably not be getting back in again then.


Stupid cunt


----------



## magneze (Jan 6, 2012)

Should have been 5 there.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice time to break ya duck


----------



## magneze (Jan 6, 2012)

... now it is.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 6, 2012)

Cracking FA cup match. And some confidence-building stuff for us, especially for Carroll and Downing. Well played Liverpool.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 6, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> According to the BBC commentary it was one particular fan near the front - he'll probably not be getting back in again then.



Where was Suarez sitting?


----------



## strung out (Jan 6, 2012)

as an ex-liverpool fan (i was 8 and they'd just won the title, ok?) it's sad to see a racism problem rearing its head at that once proud club


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 6, 2012)

Five Live are saying the fourth official was informed that a racist comment was made by a spectator.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 6, 2012)

I hope it doesn't get tied to the Suarez thing tbh. The guy might have been prompted by it but ultimately every club has its cunts and I'm sure they'll find him and ban him.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 6, 2012)

Fan arrested

http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/new...eyemi-article849913.html#.Twd0SOHu83A.twitter


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 6, 2012)

There goes what was left of our reputation.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 6, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> There goes what was left of our reputation.



Unless it's a Man U fan on a wind-up. Where's deareg tonight?


----------



## Deareg (Jan 6, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Unless it's a Man U fan on a wind-up. Where's deareg tonight?


Apparently he was wearing a Suarez t-shirt.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 6, 2012)

Merseyside Police deny any arrests for racially aggravated offences at Anfield - according to twitter.​


----------



## agricola (Jan 6, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Merseyside Police deny any arrests for racially aggravated offences at Anfield - according to twitter.​



The key bit being underlined, they could easily have been nicked for something else pending further enquiries - especially if noone apart from the Oldham player heard it (or admitted to hearing it).


----------



## Deareg (Jan 6, 2012)

According to the report in the Mirror racist language was shouted.

http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/new...-Oldham-player-Tom-Adeyemi-article849913.html


----------



## agricola (Jan 6, 2012)

How on earth can those crazy kopites top this?


----------



## Deareg (Jan 6, 2012)

agricola said:


> How on earth can those crazy kopites top this?


Burn a cross it the centre circle.


----------



## magneze (Jan 7, 2012)

Depressing. He should be banned from all stadium.


----------



## agricola (Jan 7, 2012)

magneze said:


> Depressing. He should be banned from all stadium.



Suarez or the fan?  Or both?


----------



## Deareg (Jan 7, 2012)

Someone on FB is claiming that it was manc bastard that was shouted, I really hope so, it would have been terrible for the young fella and I had thought that all that shit was long gone from the crowds.


----------



## agricola (Jan 7, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Someone on FB is claiming that it was manc bastard that was shouted, I really hope so, it would have been terrible for the young fella and I had thought that all that shit was long gone from the crowds.



You would think that someone who plays for Oldham would know what "manc bastard" sounded like though, nor would that provoke that type of reaction.


----------



## magneze (Jan 7, 2012)

agricola said:


> Suarez or the fan? Or both?


----------



## Deareg (Jan 7, 2012)

agricola said:


> You would think that someone who plays for Oldham would know what "manc bastard" sounded like though, nor would that provoke that type of reaction.


I am not saying it is true, I am saying that I hope it's true, and just to keep an open mind, maybe when shouted from someone among a crowd of people, black and manc could be confused. I really fucking hope so.


----------



## SushiMo (Jan 7, 2012)

I see the Mirror and the Wail are up and running with it being a racist insult, and that Liverpool will probably get pulled up for not controlling their fans!!  The hell continues.................


----------



## agricola (Jan 7, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I am not saying it is true, I am saying that I hope it's true, and just to keep an open mind, maybe when shouted from someone among a crowd of people, black and manc could be confused. I really fucking hope so.



I hope so too, but given the way some of that lot have acted over this, and given the players reaction, I have my doubts.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 7, 2012)

SushiMo said:


> I see the Mirror and the Wail are up and running with it being a racist insult, and that Liverpool will probably get pulled up for not controlling their fans!! The hell continues.................


If I was a LFC fan I would be more concerned that it might be true than what the papers are saying.

And the Hell for who???


----------



## SushiMo (Jan 7, 2012)

Deareg said:


> If I was a LFC fan I would be more concerned that it might be true than what the papers are saying.
> 
> And the Hell for who???


The papers have already decided it is true before they get the facts, as per.  This is hell for all true LFC fans, makes me feel sick tbh.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 7, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Merseyside Police deny any arrests for racially aggravated offences at Anfield - according to twitter.​





> One eyewitness, who later gave evidence to Liverpool officials and the police, said: “I was standing to the right of the Kop End, and the number 11 (Adeyemi) turned to walk away after a tackle. I heard a single voice behind me shout 'You f***ing black b***ard.'
> “He spun round with shock on his face and started pointing at the crowd, from where the shout had come.”
> Match referee Neil Swarbrick held up play for more than two minutes to talk to the defender, and both Gerrard and Reds striker Dirk Kuyt spoke to the official and their opponent.
> The two fans who appeared to be at the centre of the controversy had been animated all evening, though another eyewitness at the game later made a statement on Twitter where he said he was stood next to the supporters and they “called the Oldham player a _Manc_ b***ard”.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2012)

Big Gunz said:
			
		

> That was a beauty from Carroll, hit with confidence.



So keep him or swap him with Jordan Rhodes?


----------



## Utopia (Jan 7, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Merseyside Police deny any arrests for racially aggravated offences at Anfield - according to twitter.​



Twitter being a very 'trustworthy' source hey?!?!?!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 7, 2012)

Utopia said:


> Twitter being a very 'trustworthy' source hey?!?!?!



If the Guardian is any better,



> Merseyside police said that arrests were made at the game but not in relation to the alleged abuse of Adeyemi. A statement said: "Merseyside police can confirm that no one has been arrested this evening on suspicion of racially aggravated behaviour during tonight's FA Cup fixture at Anfield. However, the force and Liverpool Football Club are investigating following an incident that occurred during the second half of the game. The aim of the investigation is to establish the full circumstances surrounding the incident to ascertain if any action needs to be taken."



http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/jan/06/oldham-tom-adeyemi-liverpool


----------



## SushiMo (Jan 7, 2012)

It matters not if the 'fan' yelled out "Well played" - this is already condemned as racist because it's Liverpool.  Every club has shit stirrers that are no fans of the club, still, means the witch hunt can continue at pace, the papers are loving all this!  Blood and gore oozing from every page as Liverpool dies in it's throes...........


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jan 7, 2012)

SushiMo said:


> It matters not if the 'fan' yelled out "Well played" - this is already condemned as racist because it's Liverpool.  Every club has shit stirrers that are no fans of the club, still, means the witch hunt can continue at pace, the papers are loving all this!  Blood and gore oozing from every page as Liverpool dies in it's throes...........



Lol.

What is it about football that causes people to lose all sense of perspective? I used to be like that.


----------



## editor (Jan 7, 2012)

SushiMo said:


> It matters not if the 'fan' yelled out "Well played" - this is already condemned as racist because it's Liverpool.


Get that chip off your shoulder.


----------



## Dr Alimantado (Jan 7, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Someone on FB is claiming that it was manc bastard that was shouted, I really hope so, it would have been terrible for the young fella and I had thought that all that shit was long gone from the crowds.



Yeah, I have trawled through a Liverpool forum & it has been alleged it was "f***ing manc  bastard" from at least 1 witness - I hope that's true.


----------



## Utopia (Jan 7, 2012)

Dr Alimantado said:


> Yeah, I have trawled through a Liverpool forum & it has been alleged it was "f***ing manc bastard" from at least 1 witness - I hope that's true.



Only '1 witness' claiming thats what was shouted from a stand holding a good few thousand people isn't going to be too helpful IMO.

This kind of racist attitude from a minority of fans is to be expected from a club and players that support the use of racist language is to be expected I suppose.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 7, 2012)

Oh do fuck off.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2012)

Manc bastards 
Scouse cunts 
Cockney wankers 

Sorry but...


----------



## Dr Alimantado (Jan 7, 2012)

Utopia said:


> Only '1 witness' claiming thats what was shouted from a stand holding a good few thousand people isn't going to be too helpful IMO.
> 
> This kind of racist attitude from a minority of fans is to be expected from a club and players that support the use of racist language is to be expected I suppose.



Nobody is claiming they heard anything racist, there are several claims now I've seen that the word "manc" was used & must have been misheard:

http://www.redandwhitekop.com/forum/index.php?topic=284975

I have seen a youtube clip of the incident - which obviously doesn't indicate what was said, but I can see that the Suaraz chant may inadvertantly  (I can only hope)  have been inflammatory.


----------



## Utopia (Jan 7, 2012)

Dr Alimantado said:


> Nobody is claiming they heard anything racist, there are several claims now I've seen that the word "manc" was used & must have been misheard:



I think you'll find that Tom Adeyemi will no doubt be claiming he was racially abused, i'm sure he can tell the difference between the words Manc & Black.

And a link to a LFC fansite is hardly a balanced opionion!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2012)

A Newcastle fan called me a 'fucking tory voter' at Craven Cottage a while back. Should I have reported it?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jan 7, 2012)

Badgers said:


> A Newcastle fan called me a 'fucking tory voter' at Craven Cottage a while back. Should I have reported it?



Are you?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2012)

Proper Tidy said:
			
		

> Are you?



No. That is what makes it more confusing and hurtful.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jan 7, 2012)

Badgers said:


> No. That is what makes it more confusing and hurtful.



It's cos Fulham are from posh west London


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2012)

Proper Tidy said:
			
		

> It's cos Fulham are from posh west London



That is the sort of sweeping generalisation that should be stamped out of football full stop.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jan 7, 2012)

Badgers said:


> That is the sort of sweeping generalisation that should be stamped out of football full stop.



Let's start a campaign


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2012)

Proper Tidy said:
			
		

> Let's start a campaign



What to call it? It needs a slogan.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jan 7, 2012)

'Be nice to each other'

'Now now'

That's all I got


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2012)

Proper Tidy said:
			
		

> 'Be nice to each other'
> 
> 'Now now'
> 
> That's all I got



How about 'we've all had a drink' or 'easy now'?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jan 7, 2012)

It's not worth it in conjunction with It's only a game present...


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2012)

As long as we have all learned a valuable lesson.


----------



## Corax (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## strung out (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## Deareg (Jan 7, 2012)

Police have arrested a 20 year old man on suspicion of racially abusing an oldham player, Skysports news.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 7, 2012)

From the bbc...... http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-merseyside-16458267



> Merseyside Police said a 20-year-old man from the Aintree area of Liverpool was arrested on suspicion of a racially aggravated public order offence.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 7, 2012)

If he's guilty then send him down. I don't know what's happening to Liverpool at the moment. This isn't a problem I thought we had.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 7, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> If he's guilty then send him down. I don't know what's happening to Liverpool at the moment. This isn't a problem I thought we had.



I would hazard a guess that had the Suarez case not happened this would have been just another case of an arsehole at football shouting racist abuse at a player and would have been a statistic at the end of the season as opposed to news.

You're no different to any other club, you have your share of arseholes.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 7, 2012)

Why would he have called him a manc anyway? Given that he's from Norwich and plays for Oldham


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 7, 2012)

Plans for Kevin Keegan Kop have been put on hold for the time being.


----------



## Dr Alimantado (Jan 7, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> Why would he have called him a manc anyway? Given that he's from Norwich and plays for Oldham



Oldham is within Manchester. If it was Manc he shouted (there are now Liverpool fans on the site I linked who heard it as Black & have reported it)  I'm guessing he wasn't refering to his programme notes at the time.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 7, 2012)

I am not having a dig at Liverpool, but I do wonder how much the way the Suarez thing was handled by the club had to do with this, if anything at all.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 7, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> If he's guilty then send him down. I don't know what's happening to Liverpool at the moment. This isn't a problem I thought we had.


All grounds are full of them and so is our society mate. The terraces are the only place where some of them feel they can still spout that sort of shite and the trouble is they've got an audience of people who think it great but wouldn't say it themselves and a lot of people who don't like it but still don't say owt.

I reported a cunt that used to sit behind me for repeatedly referring to Yossi Benayoun as a "Fucking Yid" and a "Jew boy". It wasn't until I stood up and challenged him and brought the stewards over because he did it again that anyone else said anything. But this prick had been doing it for weeks and he thought it was great because a few sad cunts laughed at him when he did it. That's the fucking trouble, not enough people challenge the cunts and some are even happy to give them a nervous laugh of approval.It gets on my fucking nerves. My biggest regret was I didn't tell the stewards the first time i heard it or just smack the cunt. What aggravated me more was someone else eventually piped up and said "*Hey he's one of our players* you shouldn't be calling him that". 

I've seen it all over. Goodison, Anfield, City, Tranmere, and even at Chester.It's no different wherever you go, there's always some fucking backward twat with a big mouth.

The knob seems to have stopped coming to Anfield the last few seasons, apparently it wasn't his seat and his son who actually owned the season ticket got some stick over it from a priest who sits further back . I still get funny looks off him and several other cunts like I was the one who did something wrong but he's welcome to open his mouth if he wants. What got me though was the cunt should have been banned from the club for life but the stewards just had a word with him.

I had my 12 year old daughter in the kop with me the year before last for her first European game against Napoli and her first time on the Kop and I had to explain to her why she had to listen to some fucking idiot shouting about "Stabbing those fucking Iti cunts after the game"

Like Fed said It's only news because of recent events. The cunts are still there in numbers. I know I sit by some of them.


----------



## Utopia (Jan 8, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I am not having a dig at Liverpool, but I do wonder how much the way the Suarez thing was handled by the club had to do with this, if anything at all.



I'm sure it didn't help, sent out the complete wrong message IMO, i'm all for sticking together when it gets rough but Suarez(no matter how ill informed/ignornant) was well out of line and LFC/Suarez should have made a clear apology regarding his behaviour and how it was unacceptable in all forms.  Maybe this idiot would have thought twice about shouting racist abuse at the Oldham fella then.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 8, 2012)

No Kompany and no Toure, things are looking up for the cup.  And not because they is black!!!!!!!!


----------



## agricola (Jan 8, 2012)

Downing got nicked last night as well, btw.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 8, 2012)

agricola said:


> Downing got nicked last night as well, btw.



I know. But that was just a man hitting a women, not borderline racism.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 8, 2012)

agricola said:


> Downing got nicked last night as well, btw.



Won't be missed tbh.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 8, 2012)

agricola said:


> Downing got nicked last night as well, btw.



Really?


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Jan 8, 2012)

yes really

http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/08012012/58/premier-league-liverpool-star-downing-arrested.html


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 8, 2012)

Dr Alimantado said:


> Oldham is within Manchester. If it was Manc he shouted (there are now Liverpool fans on the site I linked who heard it as Black & have reported it) I'm guessing he wasn't refering to his programme notes at the time.


Err, no, it's not. Not unless you're counting every single town in the county of Greater Manchester as Manchester. People from Oldham _aren't_ Mancs by any reasonable definition of the word.


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2012)

Classy.



> Footballer Stewart Downing was last night arrested on suspicion of assault after allegedly hitting an ex-girlfriend in a nightclub row.
> 
> The Liverpool winger and England international, 27, was arrested after a late night fracas at a pub in the upmarket suburb of Yarm, near Middlesbrough, at about 1am last night.
> 
> ...


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 8, 2012)

Racism, Domestic violence, what next?


----------



## agricola (Jan 8, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Racism, Domestic violence, what next?



a career in policing?

edit:  the above is a joke


----------



## Corax (Jan 8, 2012)

agricola said:


> a career in policing?


Lol, and double-lol given that it's you agricola.


----------



## Corax (Jan 8, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Racism, Domestic violence, what next?


It's gotta be a drugs charge to round off the set surely.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 8, 2012)

Corax said:
			
		

> It's gotta be a drugs charge to round off the set surely.



A tribute to Fowler


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 8, 2012)

Corax said:


> It's gotta be a drugs charge to round off the set surely.



Man U back at Klanfield for the FA Cup in 3 weeks. Could be fireworks.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 8, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Man U back at Klanfield for the FA Cup in 3 weeks. Could be fireworks.



Klanfield


----------



## Deareg (Jan 8, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Klanfield


I know, it shoulda been KKKlanfield.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 8, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I know, it shoulda been KKKlanfield.



King Kenny Kop.


----------



## agricola (Jan 8, 2012)

Liverpool have officially apologised to Adeyemi:



> Liverpool Football Club has been forthright and resolute for many years in its stance against racism and any form of discrimination.
> 
> The Club has worked actively to combat discrimination and has been at the forefront of social inclusion and community activity in football, winning awards and commendations for its work throughout the world. And this Club is determined to continue its part in working with the game's ruling bodies and the other organisations active in this area.
> 
> ...



http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/news/latest-news/liverpool-fc-statement-jan-8

The bit in bold is a bit much, given the background to the Suarez case, no?


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 8, 2012)

agricola said:


> Downing got nicked last night as well, btw.



The club better get a move on, it will be hard for them to get shirts printed before Wednesday.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 8, 2012)

DRINK? said:


> The club better get a move on, it will be hard for them to get shirts printed before Wednesday.


I wouldn't want to be a woman at there next game.


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 8, 2012)

The girlfriend should have gone out dressed as a full back, he'd never have beaten her then


----------



## TruXta (Jan 8, 2012)

ManU in the 4th round eh? Guess we'll be through to the fifth round and fail miserably against a Championship side then.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 8, 2012)

We won't miss Downing. He's crap in knock-out competitions.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 8, 2012)

What, is he out?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 8, 2012)

TruXta said:


> What, is he out?



On bail by the sounds of it.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 8, 2012)

So? He could still play I take it?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## Utopia (Jan 9, 2012)

Arsenal bring Henry back, Man Utd bring Scholes back and Liverpool bring back racism!


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 9, 2012)

^^No KK not KKK!


----------



## TruXta (Jan 9, 2012)

Refused as fuck said:


>



Is that Carroll?


----------



## barney_pig (Jan 9, 2012)

n ...nd intolerance with dedicated staff that work hard daily on progroms in this important area.
fixed for you


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 10, 2012)

Newcastle ready to pay £15m for Andy Carroll according to the times, we're not going to surpass the Robbie Keane bit of business are we?​


----------



## TruXta (Jan 10, 2012)

LOLtastic if true.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 10, 2012)

I mean, 15m is a reasonable price for him, but still....


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 10, 2012)

as if. llambias thinks he's "worth fuck all". those are his exact words.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't think he'll leave tbh. Mostly because no club would buy him for any kind of serious money. And by that I mean 10+ mill.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 10, 2012)

Refused as fuck said:


> as if. llambias thinks he's "worth fuck all". those are his exact words.


Would you have him back?. Ba is off to the ACON, plus he has a dodgy knee.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 10, 2012)

Loan him back to the Toons could be an option I suppose. Theoretically.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 10, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Would you have him back?. Ba is off to the ACON, plus he has a dodgy knee.



he'll probably still score more Premierhsip goals than Carroll while he's away....


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 10, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Would you have him back?



No.

That dodgy knee statement quite laughable, tbf. How many have your £35 million greasy haired drunk superstar and your £20 million racist superstar scored this season put together? Ba has 15. Half of them with his dodgy leg.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 10, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Loan him back to the Toons could be an option I suppose. Theoretically.



And perhaps some unicorns will transport him back on a moonbeam of success...


----------



## TruXta (Jan 10, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> And perhaps some unicorns will transport him back on a moonbeam of success...



He'd do a job for you lot.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 10, 2012)

TruXta said:


> He'd do a job for you lot.



When we're looking for a window cleaner we'll let him know then.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 10, 2012)

Sure thang.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 10, 2012)

Refused as fuck said:


> No.
> 
> That dodgy knee statement quite laughable, tbf. How many have your £35 million greasy haired drunk superstar and your £20 million racist superstar scored this season put together? Ba has 15. Half of them with his dodgy leg.


Maybe if you spread the goals around you'd be above us in the table.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 10, 2012)

I suppose when you're no longer top 5, that 1 point difference is the whole world.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 10, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Maybe if you spread the goals around you'd be above us in the table.


They probably will be by the time Suarez comes back.


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 11, 2012)

The FA have issued a new directive. 

Any liverpool player passing the ball to andy carroll will be booked for time wasting.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 11, 2012)

We don't play to his strengths as I've said.  We need to sign a right winger fast!


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 11, 2012)

Play gerrard on the right bellamy on the left tonight.  Imagine Richards will go to cb with kolarov rb.  Carroll partnered with kuyt up front.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 11, 2012)

Gerrard is and always has been useless on the wings. Better to push Johnson up and play Kelly on right back.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 11, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> Play gerrard on the right bellamy on the left tonight. Imagine Richards will go to cb with kolarov rb. Carroll partnered with kuyt up front.



Will be interesting to see how City line-up at the back. We could start the game the way we finished at United with 3 CBs allowing the two FBs to crowd the midfield once we have the ball. In that case the line-up would be

Zabaleta - Richards - Savic - Lescott - Clichy

I'd love to see us put Micah in a Yaya role but tonight's not the time to experiment with that option. However if we go with a back 3/5 flexible formation expect to see him surge up the field. He was even trying to do that when we were down to ten men on Sunday.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 11, 2012)

isn't kolorov an lb? i'd assume savic in at centre back or zabelta at rb with richard in the centre.

dave


----------



## Balbi (Jan 11, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> We don't play to his strengths as I've said. We need to sign a right winger fast!



I'd argue Suarez has proved himself more than right wing recently


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 11, 2012)

Balbi said:


> I'd argue Suarez has proved himself more than right wing recently



Yep, he's so far right he's not even on the pitch anymore.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 11, 2012)

Balbi said:


> I'd argue Suarez has proved himself more than right wing recently



That's it play him up against Evra on the left and start another barny!


----------



## Dandred (Jan 11, 2012)

Meh............

City to try full on attack for the first half, they will be stifled, 2-1 end result.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2012)

Is this on council telly?


----------



## Dandred (Jan 11, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Is this on council telly?



Internet is the only way I've watched football for the last 8 years..............


----------



## TruXta (Jan 11, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Is this on council telly?



Beeb One!


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 11, 2012)

Reina, Johnson, Skrtel, Agger, Kelly, Downing, Henderson, Gerrard, Spearing, Bellamy, Carroll. *Subs:* Doni, Enrique, Coates, Kuyt, Carragher, Adam, Shelvey.

So from that lineup I guess Downing on the right, Bellamy left, Carroll up on his own and Gerrard playing just behind him.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2012)

Have a quid on a Carroll hat-trick


----------



## magneze (Jan 11, 2012)

I think Liverpool are overdue a result against City. 3-1 I reckon.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2012)

magneze said:
			
		

> I think Liverpool are overdue a result against City. 3-1 I reckon.



So you think my quid is well spent?


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 11, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> We don't play to his strengths as I've said. We need to sign a right winger fast!



I think you have a few too many at present frankly....


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 11, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> I think you have a few too many at present frankly....


----------



## magneze (Jan 11, 2012)

Badgers said:


> So you think my quid is well spent?


Carroll to get all three? - bet you got good odds.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 11, 2012)

You know something we don't Badgers? 

Where's Enrique?


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 11, 2012)

Ohh that was close!


----------



## magneze (Jan 11, 2012)

C'mon Stevie.


----------



## magneze (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 11, 2012)

Gerrard is the man!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2012)

Penalty! Carroll should take it


----------



## magneze (Jan 11, 2012)

I was hoping Gerrard would hit the keeper and Carroll would get the rebound.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2012)

magneze said:
			
		

> I was hoping Gerrard would hit the keeper and Carroll would get the rebound.



 

Sounding like a good start. Man City were awful in the second half against Utd so feeling confident.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 11, 2012)

I wonder how much is going to be made of Ballotelli spitting then.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2012)

Spitting?


----------



## Deareg (Jan 11, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Spitting?


Nah, he just waved his arms a couple of times and then spat, but everything gets blown up nowadays, would not be surprised if some cunt mentions it.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2012)

Deareg said:
			
		

> Nah, he just waved his arms a couple of times and then spat, but everything gets blown up nowadays, would not be surprised if some cunt mentions it.



You in this thread?


----------



## Deareg (Jan 11, 2012)

Badgers said:


> You in this thread?


I am hoping both of you lose, but will settle for City.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 11, 2012)

Any chance we could get another defender on? Ffs talk about caution, this is ridiculous. We are so lucky Silva isnt playing. Oooooo handbags!


----------



## Voley (Jan 11, 2012)

Good result, that.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2012)

NVP said:
			
		

> Good result, that.



Not pretty but 1 away will do against City on current form.


----------



## Corax (Jan 11, 2012)

Bloody hell, I've just seen Johnson's tackle.  Should have been sent off without a shadow of a doubt.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 11, 2012)

Corax said:


> Bloody hell, I've just seen Johnson's tackle.  Should have been sent off without a shadow of a doubt.



For taking the ball?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 11, 2012)

It's only half time but it was a good result.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 11, 2012)

TruXta said:


> For taking the ball?


Two footed and his whole body off the ground, whether he got the ball or not is immaterial.


----------



## Corax (Jan 11, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Two footed and his whole body off the ground, whether he got the ball or not is immaterial.


This.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2012)

Something was needed to taint the result.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 11, 2012)

Corax said:


> Bloody hell, I've just seen Johnson's tackle. Should have been sent off without a shadow of a doubt.



Personally I don't think he should have, but given the standard that's been set there's no way he shouldn't. Which is part of the problem with setting that standard but there you go. Certainly it was worse than Kompany's or Miljas the other week.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 11, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Something was needed to taint the result.


The game tainted the result.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 11, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Two footed and his whole body off the ground, whether he got the ball or not is immaterial.



That's bullshit and you should know better. Kompany shouldn't have been sent off either. Like lawro said, you might as well outlaw tackling altogether at this rate.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2012)

Deareg said:
			
		

> The game tainted the result.



Well yeah. If I was offered an away goal advantage against City I would have taken it. Not good footy


----------



## Deareg (Jan 11, 2012)

TruXta said:


> That's bullshit and you should know better. Kompany shouldn't have been sent off either. Like lawro said, you might as well outlaw tackling altogether at this rate.


That is not fucking tackling, it is a fucking drop kick.


----------



## magneze (Jan 11, 2012)

Didn't see it, but tbf Kompany's sending off was harsh.


----------



## Corax (Jan 11, 2012)

TruXta said:


> That's bullshit and you should know better. Kompany shouldn't have been sent off either. Like lawro said, you might as well outlaw tackling altogether at this rate.


You're deluding yourself. It wasn't a sliding tackle, it was a full body lunge. He was completely in the air, flying in with two feet. That's patently dangerous play and without question a straight red. It's a martial arts move, not a tackle.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 11, 2012)

Corax said:


> You're deluding yourself. It wasn't a sliding tackle, it was a full body lunge. He was completely in the air, flying in with two feet. That's patently dangerous play and without question a straight red. It's a martial arts move, not a tackle.



Do you play football? Funny how none of the blues on the pitch complained.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 11, 2012)

Deareg said:


> That is not fucking tackling, it is a fucking drop kick.



You don't know what that means do you?


----------



## Deareg (Jan 11, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Do you play football? Funny how none of the blues on the pitch complained.


I have played plenty of football and some some cunt went in like that for the ball it would be a fucking great punch up.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 11, 2012)

TruXta said:


> You don't know what that means do you?


I do, but let me hear your version.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 11, 2012)

Corax said:


> You're deluding yourself. It wasn't a sliding tackle, it was a full body lunge. He was completely in the air, flying in with two feet. That's patently dangerous play and without question a straight red. It's a martial arts move, not a tackle.


It was a well-timed interception, Lescott never had the ball.  Lawro is right, you might as well outlaw tackling.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 11, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I have played plenty of football and some some cunt went in like that for the ball it would be a fucking great punch up.



If that's the case you play with a bunch of pussies.


----------



## Corax (Jan 11, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Lawro is right


lol

'nuff said.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 11, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I have played plenty of football and some some cunt went in like that for the ball it would be a fucking great punch up.


Like fuck there would.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 11, 2012)

A 2 minute google.
http://refwrites.blogspot.com/2012/01/two-footed-challenges.html
http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...-applying-law-on-twofooted-tackle-767086.html
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...Taylor-concerned-trend-footed-challenges.html
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...hould-have-been-sent-off-for-two-footed-lunge


----------



## TruXta (Jan 11, 2012)

Again, if it was so bad, why didn't Lescott complain? Because he knew it was a great tackle, maybe?


----------



## Corax (Jan 11, 2012)

*Hadouken!*


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 11, 2012)

Deareg trolling the Liverpool thread again!


----------



## Corax (Jan 11, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Again, if it was so bad, why didn't Lescott complain? Because he knew it was a great tackle, maybe?


Pause and think about the angle of view and the speed of the incident for a second eh.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 11, 2012)

Deareg said:


> A 2 minute google.
> http://refwrites.blogspot.com/2012/01/two-footed-challenges.html
> http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...-applying-law-on-twofooted-tackle-767086.html
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...Taylor-concerned-trend-footed-challenges.html
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...hould-have-been-sent-off-for-two-footed-lunge



So what? The rule is bull. Either way it's up to the ref.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 11, 2012)

Never mind this two-bob cup, the Premiership now has 2 teams in joint 2nd place!


----------



## TruXta (Jan 11, 2012)

And this shite about having no control over your legs when you're airborne, you'd think gymnasts and snowboarders would disagree there.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 11, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Never mind this two-bob cup, the Premiership now has 2 teams in joint 2nd place!



No it doesn't. It has Man Utd in second place and Spurs in third.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 11, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Never mind this two-bob cup, the Premiership now has 2 teams in joint 2nd place!



Well done you. All the blue shites fucked on the same day.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 11, 2012)

Deareg said:


> A 2 minute google.
> http://refwrites.blogspot.com/2012/01/two-footed-challenges.html
> http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...-applying-law-on-twofooted-tackle-767086.html
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...Taylor-concerned-trend-footed-challenges.html
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...hould-have-been-sent-off-for-two-footed-lunge



From the indy link,



> A player who jumps into a tackle two-footed is not in control of himself and therefore if he makes contact with the player, ball and player, or if the referee determines there to be excessive malice in the challenge, he will be dismissed.


He barely made contact with Lescott.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 11, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> Deareg trolling the Liverpool thread again!


Fuck off dickhead.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 11, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> No it doesn't. It has Man Utd in second place and Spurs in third.


Sorry, can't see that at all


----------



## TruXta (Jan 11, 2012)

Corax said:


> Pause and think about the angle of view and the speed of the incident for a second eh.



Eh? No one had a better view than the man dispossessed. Incredible...


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 11, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Fuck off dickhead.



You fuck off to your Manc thread eh?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 11, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Never mind this two-bob cup, the Premiership now has 2 teams in joint 2nd place!


you're not familiar with the importance of goal difference, are you.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 11, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> From the indy link,
> 
> He barely made contact with Lescott.



"A player who jumps into a tackle two-footed is not in control of himself and therefore if he makes contact with the player, ball and player, or if the referee determines there to be excessive malice in the challenge, he will be dismissed.
You don't have to make contact.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 11, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> You fuck off to your Manc thread eh?


scousers having a pop at mancs  a win-win situation


----------



## Deareg (Jan 11, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> You fuck off to your Manc thread eh?


Who put you in charge?


----------



## Corax (Jan 11, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Eh? No one had a better view than the man dispossessed. Incredible...


Bloody hell...


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 11, 2012)

Deareg said:


> "A player who jumps into a tackle two-footed is not in control of himself and therefore if he makes *contact with the player, ball and player, or if the referee determines there to be excessive malice in the challenge*, he will be dismissed.
> You don't have to make contact.


Which of those apply then, or are you just trolling?


----------



## Deareg (Jan 11, 2012)

Corax said:


> Bloody hell...


After there performance on the Suarez racist thread, Are you at all surprised?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 11, 2012)

it's a whitewash


----------



## Deareg (Jan 11, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Which of those apply then, or are you just trolling?


Or if the referee determines there to be excessive malice in the challenge


----------



## Corax (Jan 11, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Or if the referee determines there to be excessive malice in the challenge


Or deems it to be reckless.  Which it was.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 11, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Or if the referee determines there to be excessive malice in the challenge



Which he clearly didn't, nor did the blues players, as none of them complained.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 11, 2012)

Corax said:


> Or deems it to be reckless. Which it was.


This is gonna be like the other thread, with them arguing over full stops and comma's.


----------



## Corax (Jan 11, 2012)

FIFA:

"Any player who lunges at an opponent in challenging for the ball from the front, from the side or from behind using one or both legs, with excessive force and endangering the safety of an opponent is guilty of serious foul play."

Case closed m'lud.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 11, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Or if the referee determines there to be excessive malice in the challenge


There's malice in a challenge where he won the ball cleanly and barley touched the other player?. You're deluded.


----------



## Voley (Jan 11, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> There's malice in a challenge where he won the ball cleanly and barley touched the other player?. You're deluded.


I saw no wheat-related products during this incident.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 11, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> There's malice in a challenge where he won the ball cleanly and barley touched the other player?. You're deluded.


No you are fucking deluded, you have proved that repeatedly.


----------



## Corax (Jan 11, 2012)

Deareg said:


> This is gonna be like the other thread, with them arguing over full stops and comma's.


There's a flourishing martyr complex rapidly developing on Merseyside.


----------



## magneze (Jan 11, 2012)

Did Mancini mention it?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2012)

They need to bring Molby out of retirement


----------



## Deareg (Jan 11, 2012)

magneze said:


> Did Mancini mention it?


I think he did.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 11, 2012)

magneze said:


> Did Mancini mention it?


Yeah, he had a whinge afterwards, Stevie G pointed out what a hypocrite he was.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 11, 2012)

Corax said:


> There's a flourishing martyr complex developing on Merseysaide.


There's a flourishing trolling twat complex already fully developed elsewhere.


----------



## Corax (Jan 11, 2012)

Zing.


----------



## magneze (Jan 11, 2012)

Anyway, just cos City got a shit decision once, doesn't mean that shit decisions should always be made.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 11, 2012)

Corax said:


> FIFA:
> 
> "Any player who lunges at an opponent in challenging for the ball from the front, from the side or from behind using one or both legs, with excessive force and endangering the safety of an opponent is guilty of serious foul play."
> 
> Case closed m'lud.



Yes, and the ref decides what constitutes recklessness or malice. But thats not what you wanna hear is it?


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 11, 2012)

We can argue all night about this but it's utterly pointless, roll on the return game!


----------



## Corax (Jan 11, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Yes, and the ref decides what constitutes recklessness or malice. But thats not what you wanna hear is it?


The ref's decision is final, so of course that's what _did_ happen.  Doesn't mean it's what _should_ have happened.

Lampard's shot in the WC _wasn't_ a goal.  It _should_ have been though.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 11, 2012)

Good away win. Looking forward to the next leg. Hope City are still playing rubbish in that one.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 11, 2012)

Corax said:


> The ref's decision is final, so of course that's what _did_ happen.  Doesn't mean it's what _should_ have happened.
> 
> Lampard's shot in the WC _wasn't_ a goal.  It _should_ have been though.



That's a terrible comparison.


----------



## Corax (Jan 11, 2012)

TruXta said:


> That's a terrible comparison.


Literally lolled.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 11, 2012)

Are you drunk? In one case there's an objective physical marker to aid judgment, in the other there isn't.


----------



## Corax (Jan 11, 2012)

Here's another.  Everton should have had a penalty tonight from Kaboom's challenge.  But they didn't, so it wasn't a penalty.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 11, 2012)

You're not making sense any more. Are you arguing that there are immutable and objective standards that every rule must abide by?


----------



## Corax (Jan 11, 2012)

Have you forgotten your own argument? 



TruXta said:


> Yes, and the ref decides what constitutes recklessness or malice. But thats not what you wanna hear is it?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 11, 2012)

Corax said:


> Have you forgotten your own argument?



I argued that in the case of tackles it's always at the refs discretion since it's literally impossible to define what is and isn't a reckless or malicious tackle. That's hardly the case with goals is it?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2012)

Corax said:


> Here's another. Everton should have had a penalty tonight from Kaboom's challenge. But they didn't, so it wasn't a penalty.



So you are for video refereeing in football?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 12, 2012)

I am, to an extent. For goals at least.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2012)

Gerrard to stay then



> Liverpool captain Steven Gerrard has signed a new long-term contract with the Premier League club.


----------



## Corax (Jan 12, 2012)

Badgers said:


> So you are for video refereeing in football?


Within limits, yes.  Plenty can be learned from what works in rugby.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2012)

Corax said:


> Within limits, yes. Plenty can be learned from what works in rugby.



Good, good. I am too.


----------



## PlaidDragon (Jan 13, 2012)

If Rodwell's sending off in the derby was a red, Johnson should be in jail right now. Liverpool fans always try to have things both ways, it's fucking pitiful.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 13, 2012)

PlaidDragon said:


> If Rodwell's sending off in the derby was a red, Johnson should be in jail right now. Liverpool fans always try to have things both ways, it's fucking pitiful.



Fuck off! Who said we though Rodwell should have got red?  That was even softer that Kompany's sending off.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 13, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> Fuck off! Who said we though Rodwell should have got red? That was even softer that Kompany's sending off.


Bet you weren't saying that at the time.


----------



## magneze (Jan 13, 2012)

magneze said:


> Anyway, just cos City got a shit decision once, doesn't mean that shit decisions should always be made.


Worth expanding.

Just cos someone got a shit decision once, doesn't mean that shit decisions should always be made.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 13, 2012)

Do a search on "Rodwel" what Friedaweed said at the time.



friedaweed said:


> Wasn't a red in fairness that



No one else said anything. I just said bye bye Rodwell in jest.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 13, 2012)

magneze said:


> Worth expanding.
> 
> Just cos someone got a shit decision once, doesn't mean that shit decisions should always be made.



Problem is the official view is that Kompany's sending off (along with a whole load of others) wasn't a one-off 'shit decision'. It's supposed to be the standard they're setting now but it's being applied really patchily (there's no way it would have been overturned if Johnson had been sent off for example). Hardly surprising people are getting annoyed. Ref-blaming is tedious but I think there is a problem with the way they're being directed at the moment.


----------



## PlaidDragon (Jan 13, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> Fuck off! Who said we though Rodwell should have got red? That was even softer that Kompany's sending off.



I know plenty of people who tried to claim Rodwell should have been sent off. It's incidentally those same people who are claiming Johnson's tackle was perfectly legal, that Suarez didn't say anything racist, that those fans said 'Manc bastard', that Evra should be fined too, etc etc ad infinitum. It never ends with Liverpool fans. Perhaps because we're reaching the generation where the glory supporters attracted during the Shankly era have teenage and twenty-something children, and are indoctrinating them with their plastic glory supporting ways.


----------



## magneze (Jan 13, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Problem is the official view is that Kompany's sending off (along with a whole load of others) wasn't a one-off 'shit decision'. It's supposed to be the standard they're setting now but it's being applied really patchily (there's no way it would have been overturned if Johnson had been sent off for example). Hardly surprising people are getting annoyed. Ref-blaming is tedious but I think there is a problem with the way they're being directed at the moment.


Sure, but it's only the odd one or two instances that are being pointed out ... in how many matches?


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 13, 2012)

PlaidDragon said:


> I know plenty of people who tried to claim Rodwell should have been sent off. It's incidentally those same people who are claiming Johnson's tackle was perfectly legal, that Suarez didn't say anything racist, that those fans said 'Manc bastard', that Evra should be fined too, etc etc ad infinitum. It never ends with Liverpool fans. Perhaps because we're reaching the generation where the glory supporters attracted during the Shankly era have teenage and twenty-something children, and are indoctrinating them with their plastic glory supporting ways.



Hardly any glory coming our way to be fair.  Most of those glory hunters support a certain Man U.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 13, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> Hardly any glory coming our way to be fair. Most of those glory hunters support a certain Man U.


Always someone else.


----------



## PlaidDragon (Jan 13, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> Hardly any glory coming our way to be fair. Most of those glory hunters support a certain Man U.



You'll still find Liverpool fans saying "it's our year". I know one lad who is so utterly, utterly deluded that he bet me £20 quid Liverpool would finish in the top 2 this season, and this was in November. I'm not saying all LFC fans are deluded, but they certainly have a much higher percentage than most other clubs.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 13, 2012)

PlaidDragon said:


> You'll still find Liverpool fans saying "it's our year". I know one lad who is so utterly, utterly deluded that he bet me £20 quid Liverpool would finish in the top 2 this season, and this was in November. I'm not saying all LFC fans are deluded, *but they certainly have a much higher percentage than most other clubs*.


Horseshit have you seen Evertons attances  They're still getting 33,000 deluded fans turning up at home games


----------



## TruXta (Jan 13, 2012)

PlaidDragon said:


> If Rodwell's sending off in the derby was a red, Johnson should be in jail right now. Liverpool fans always try to have things both ways, it's fucking pitiful.



I think that sending off was horseshit as well.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2012)

Stoke coming up. 
I feel a win coming


----------



## Corax (Jan 13, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Problem is the official view is that Kompany's sending off (along with a whole load of others) wasn't a one-off 'shit decision'. It's supposed to be the standard they're setting now but it's being applied really patchily


I agree with that.  The principle they're _supposed_ to be applying is right though IMO.  I have no problem with hard, controlled tackling.  But if a player launches himself into the air with two feet studs up, then it's just a step too dangerous.  It's career-ending stuff if they get it wrong, particularly if they go in with straight legs, and as they're not in contact with the ground it's inherently uncontrolled iykwim.  There's far less scope for last minute readjustment or pulling out of it than even a full-blooded sliding tackle.

When someone suffers a horrific injury then the whole world condemns the challenge and calls for the offence to be clamped down on.  But memories fade, and over time fans start talking about it being a "man's game" and the like again.  The same thing has happened with elbows to the face.  There was a spate of nasty injuries, notably Garry Mabbutt having his skull fractured by Fashanu, and for a while referees applied it properly as a straight red card.  Time has passed, and last season I saw Crouch get away with it repeatedly for us, and Fellaini bases his entire game on it at Everton.  In time, someone will end up in hospital again, and everyone will remember that it's supposed to be a red.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 13, 2012)

The FA are going to have to put it down in black and white, instead of the open to interpretation bollox that we have now.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 13, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Stoke coming up.
> I feel a win coming



You supporting Stoke now? It's certainly been a tough few weeks for the pool.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> You supporting Stoke now? It's certainly been a tough few weeks for the pool.



I support the beautiful game despite all its flaws


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 14, 2012)

Reina, Johnson, Coates, Carragher, Skrtel, Enrique, Adam, Henderson, Downing, Gerrard, Kuyt.

Three at the back vs Stoke, we need to start winning these games


----------



## Voley (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm not confident about this one - we've had a pretty tough time against Stoke of late.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 14, 2012)

Utterly dominating play but as ever completely toothless in the last third. Kuyt's actually playing a decent match up front but given no support at all. We lack width and speed, plus someone who can do something unexpected in the box. On the plus side we're defensively solid, Coates is having a great game so far alongside Carra. We have to get a goal or three in the 2nd half. Bellamy on for the invisible man Downing I hope.


----------



## Dandred (Jan 14, 2012)

Stoke are looking for a point.....

Every time we get the ball they flood back.......

We need Belamy on a bit later to give some pace down the wings, Downing and Henderson have been poor.

Why the fuck isn't anyone getting in the box......


----------



## TruXta (Jan 14, 2012)

I think Henderson is overthinking things atm. Either way he's way better than Downing, who's hardly contributed anything. We need to push the whole midfield up a bit, give Kuyt some help.


----------



## Dandred (Jan 14, 2012)

I understand not using Carrol for the long ball game, but we aren't making much headway at the moment.....


----------



## TruXta (Jan 14, 2012)

How shit was that? We desperately need someone who can score. Don't understand why they don't try some of the youngsters like Ngoo. Can't get much worse than Carroll and Kuyt anyway.


----------



## Corax (Jan 14, 2012)

You almost did as well as us today.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 14, 2012)

Very poor. Too excited by all the cup competitions to bother about the league.


----------



## Bomber (Jan 14, 2012)

Pleased with a point, well deserved ..... I sell Carroll to Blackpool beach you bought a donkey there & a soft lad !!  Up the Potters!!!


----------



## TruXta (Jan 14, 2012)

There can't be many complaints from Potters fans indeed, you were solid defensively and we didn't really threaten Sorensen even once. WTF was up with Delap's short throw tho? Doesn't he know that he needs to protect his brand image?


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 15, 2012)

TruXta said:


> How shit was that? We desperately need someone who can score. Don't understand why they don't try some of the youngsters like Ngoo. Can't get much worse than Carroll and Kuyt anyway.



Why isn't Bellamy starting? He's got pace, energy and is bursting to play.

Also what was that formation yesterday? 7 draws out of 11 at home indicates that 1 up top at home isn't working


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 15, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Maybe if you spread the goals around you'd be above us in the table.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 15, 2012)

inb4 "you won't finish above us"


----------



## TruXta (Jan 15, 2012)

It will be race to the last day for fourth with Toons, Chelsea, Arsenal and LFC all in, mark my words.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 15, 2012)

Refused as fuck said:


>



is Leon Best worth £35m now?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 15, 2012)

fuck off, he's ours.


----------



## agricola (Jan 15, 2012)

Amusing:  http://thefcf.co.uk/2011/12/07/kenny-dalglish-has-bought-worse-than-rafa-benitez/


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 16, 2012)

TruXta said:


> It will be race to the last day for fourth with Toons, Chelsea, Arsenal and LFC all in, mark my words.



Nah, it won't but sleater kinney is a proper fucking cunt.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 16, 2012)

What, have you so little faith in your team RAF?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 17, 2012)

lol sleater kinney's gone a bit quiet. i miss when he was blaring his mouth off all the time and generally being a prick.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 17, 2012)

LOL

I'm still here, but we're not playing for another few days.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 17, 2012)

Yeah, where are Liverpool in the table these days?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh, I just read up and saw you called me a proper fucking cunt, so you can fuck off then.

LOL


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 17, 2012)

You're in 7th, btw.The team in 6th is the one who don't spread the goals around enough to be higher than you in the league and whose striker with the dodgy knee is away on internationals.
Fucking part-timers, i have to tell you how your team is gettin on.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 18, 2012)

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...iams-63-000-signitures-please-pass-on.287506/

Sign and pass it round hey lads, lasses


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 19, 2012)

see adiddas have binned the bindippers off....looks like the club are as deluded as their fans when it comes to how good they are

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/jan/18/liverpool-adidas-kit-deal?newsfeed=true


----------



## TruXta (Jan 19, 2012)

DRINK? said:


> see adiddas have binned the bindippers off....looks like the club are as deluded as their fans when it comes to how good they are
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/jan/18/liverpool-adidas-kit-deal?newsfeed=true



Funny that they got a better deal with Warrior then.


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 19, 2012)

who...they sound class...still as we'll never see it being worn as a trophy is being lifted makes no odds...how much extra did you get? will you invest it as wisely as you did you last windfall


----------



## TruXta (Jan 19, 2012)

You never heard of Warrior? Anyway, it's reported to be 25M a year. Not bad for has-beens.


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 19, 2012)

Nope never heard of them though getting out of touch these days.... still 25 mill is 25 mil.... Means you will lose the 3 stripes though no? Kind of synonymous with the pool


----------



## Corax (Jan 19, 2012)

Looks less like a "W" and more like "SS".  Welcome to Klanfield.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 19, 2012)

TruXta said:


> You never heard of Warrior? Anyway, it's reported to be 25M a year. Not bad for has-beens.



They do hockey stuff. Obviously were impressed by Charlie Adams' competitive outlook.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 19, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Funny that they got a better deal with Warrior then.


We sell the fourth highest number of shirts in the world, apparently.


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 19, 2012)

Behind who utd obv, barca obv who is the third juve? Milan? Madrid? arsenal? Chelsea?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 19, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> We sell the fourth highest number of shirts in the world, apparently.



racism on the rise.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 20, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> They do hockey stuff. Obviously were impressed by Charlie Adams' competitive outlook.



eta.


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 20, 2012)

Refused as fuck said:


> racism on the rise.



Is it true the new kit is all White with matching hood and an abbreviation of king kenny's klan on the sleeve?


----------



## Voley (Jan 20, 2012)

DRINK? said:


> Is it true the new kit is all White with matching hood and an abbreviation of king kenny's klan on the sleeve?


Every time I see you post you're saying something that someone else has already said. Are you capable of original thought?


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 20, 2012)

NVP said:


> Every time I see you post you're saying something that someone else has already said. Are you capable of original thought?



Every time I see you post you're saying something that someone else has already said. Are you capable of original thought?[/


----------



## Dandred (Jan 20, 2012)

NVP said:


> Every time I see you post you're saying something that someone else has already said. Are you capable of original thought?





DRINK? said:


> Every time I see you post you're saying something that someone else has already said. Are you capable of original thought?



LOL


----------



## Voley (Jan 20, 2012)

Go on. Say something original. Dance for us, thickie.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 20, 2012)

NVP said:


> Every time I see you post you're saying something that someone else has already said. Are you capable of original thought?


It's LOLtastic at the moment, isn't it?.


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 20, 2012)

Andy carrol is the best player in the world


----------



## Voley (Jan 20, 2012)

You don't hear that often, I'll give you that.


----------



## Corax (Jan 20, 2012)

I'd still swap him for Pav.  He's a classic centre-forward, and he'll get plenty of goals with the right players and tactics around him.  If you put Carol Andrews in the box and have wingers concentrating on getting their crosses in he'll score goals, either directly or as the ball breaks.

Although maybe Kenny's a bit nervous about asking his players to supply burning crosses at the moment.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 20, 2012)

Corax said:


> I'd still swap him for Pav. He's a classic centre-forward, and he'll get plenty of goals with the right players and tactics around him. If you put Carol Andrews in the box and have wingers concentrating on getting their crosses in he'll score goals, either directly or as the ball breaks.
> 
> Although maybe Kenny's a bit nervous about asking his players to supply burning crosses at the moment.


He will have to sober up before he can do any of that.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 21, 2012)

Bolton 2-0.

Oh Dear


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 21, 2012)

2-1 now


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 21, 2012)

Bolton's defence is awful though, you can easily score a couple in the second half. You look like you could let one in though too atm.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 21, 2012)

Our one saving grace was a pretty solid defence. We were defending everything. Even Suarez. Not looking so solid any more.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 21, 2012)

Fair play to Bellamy there for not chucking himself on the floor like a twat. A rare thing now.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 21, 2012)

3-1


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 21, 2012)

Here come the cavalry. Half a league, half a league...


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 21, 2012)

Shower of shit!


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 21, 2012)

Fair play to Bolton they got the tactics spot on.  Games like this realise how much we miss Suarez and Lucas.


----------



## agricola (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for the cheering up, lads.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 21, 2012)

Diabolical.


----------



## Dandred (Jan 21, 2012)

Well that was fucking shit.......


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 21, 2012)

Liverpool looked like they hadn't expected Bolton to really go at them tbh, and didn't know what to do when they did.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 21, 2012)

You'll get nowhere while the quarterback is still playing.


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 21, 2012)

Here is an original thought how much longer will king kenny be at the helm? A lot longer than he should be though hopefully because he is deified the thick scousers will keep him there for ages producing that sort of shite. Imagine the grief woy would have got tonight


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 21, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> You'll get nowhere while the quarterback is still playing.



He was shit today but we don't have a defensive midfielder atm.


----------



## Corax (Jan 21, 2012)

Was out all day today so only just seen this.

I lolled.  

This result will console me a little if we get spanked by UAE Citeh tomorrow. Chelsea's solitary point is quite satisfactory too, although hardly an embarrassment given what a good team Norwich are proving to be. 5-0 to Man United would round it off nicely tomorrow.

So, dippers - what's your ambition for this season now? Do you still think that a Champions League place is a realistic aim? Or is it a case of settling for the wafer and starting a rebuilding process? Or is it just something to do with stopping any more mosques from being built in the NW? The table's not looking great for you at the moment, and KKK's impact seems to have waned - but there's still 16 games to go, and you're actually only two wins behind Chelsea in 4th on points.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 21, 2012)

It's all well blaming the players but who bought them and sends them out on the pitch?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 21, 2012)

A known racist.


----------



## denniseagle (Jan 21, 2012)

wtf?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 21, 2012)

Refused as fuck said:


> A known racist.



You're a right thick cunt, aren't you?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh well. At least I'm not a racist football manager.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 22, 2012)

Refused as fuck said:


> Oh well. At least I'm not a racist football manager.



The man signed John Barnes back in the good old days of racism on the terraces being unchecked.  Trolling twat!


----------



## N_igma (Jan 22, 2012)

Refused as fuck said:


> A known racist.



Wise yourself up.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 22, 2012)

Tactics have been off lately, and someone needs to have a word about not using Kuyt much anymore. That said the players have got to look at themselves after this too. Shocking performances all around with but one oe two exceptions (pepe and bellers). Why not try one of the youngster up top? Can't get much worse anyway.


----------



## Corax (Jan 22, 2012)

Wafer?  Champions League?  Mid table?  Come on, set your stall out.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 22, 2012)

CL spot is still doable, Chelsea and Arsenal aren't much better than us really.


----------



## Voley (Jan 22, 2012)

That was fucking dire.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh dear. Fair scoreline?


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 22, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> The man signed John Barnes back in the good old days of racism on the terraces being unchecked. Trolling twat!



Whilst I don't believe Dalglish is a racist Ron Atkinson signed a good number of black players when at WBA, didn't stop him acting the cunt did it?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 22, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Oh dear. Fair scoreline?



From what I saw ie 2nd half, definitely. Fair play to Bolton, they looked nothing like relegation fodder.


----------



## Corax (Jan 22, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> The man signed John Barnes back in the good old days of racism on the terraces being unchecked.


Some of his best friends are black too.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 22, 2012)

I think Big Gunz expertly executed the counter troll there.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2012)

^

Predictions for tonight? I am wondering what sort of a team Man City will put out for this one. Liverpool have the away goal advantage which is no bad thing at Anfield.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 25, 2012)

1-1.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2012)

TruXta said:


> 1-1.



On the night?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 25, 2012)

Yup, 2-1 aggregate.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Yup, 2-1 aggregate.



I reckon it will be tight too. Nothing worth betting on, might have a quid on Gerrard to score first.

Balotelli to play?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 25, 2012)

Hmmm, after that very poor display against Bolton I can't say I'm overly optimistic. Hopefully Balotelli will play and get sent off in the first half.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 25, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I reckon it will be tight too. Nothing worth betting on, might have a quid on Gerrard to score first.
> 
> Balotelli to play?



Nah, he's out for four matches innit? No appeal against the ban AFAIK.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Hmmm, after that very poor display against Bolton I can't say I'm overly optimistic.



The problem is with LFC is that they will lose to Bolton with a shameful performance and then can win these a week later. It was only 2 weeks ago that we beat Man City 1-0 away. Who knows, this could be Carroll's special moment.



goldenecitrone said:


> Hopefully Balotelli will play and get sent off in the first half.



That would be aces ^


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Nah, he's out for four matches innit? No appeal against the ban AFAIK.



He/they have until 6pm to appeal it


----------



## TruXta (Jan 25, 2012)

Badgers said:


> He/they have until 6pm to appeal it



I doubt they'll risk it, he'd get another match for frivolous appeal, and they're short on strikers as is.


----------



## magneze (Jan 25, 2012)

We'll thrash City tonight, Utd in a few days. Then lose to Wolves.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 25, 2012)

That would indeed be typical.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 25, 2012)

magneze said:


> We'll thrash City tonight, Utd in a few days. Then lose to Wolves.



Or Aldershot in the FA Cup 5th round.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 25, 2012)

Reina, Johnson, Enrique, Skrtel, Agger, Downing, Kuyt, Adam, Henderson, Gerrard, Bellamy.  Carroll on the bench - too many jagerbombs​
Big game this, the league cup might be all we get this season.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 25, 2012)

Jajajajajajaja!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 25, 2012)

City had one shot at goal and they scored. We've had loads and we still needed a penalty to score. I reckon we need to score another to win this. Great penalty from Stevie though. Get in!!!!


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 25, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Yup, 2-1 aggregate.



Correct so far.

Feel sorry for Savic but here comes Aguero. I fancy AK47 to get one though. (Scrub that. He's back at LB now which is good for you.)


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 25, 2012)

What a cross from AK47.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 25, 2012)

Woeful defending!


----------



## gabi (Jan 25, 2012)

christ this is a tricky one to know who to support. i spose at least the scousers havent just purchased a fully formed elite team with oil billions tho. i spose ill have to go with them, as a fan of football tradition. toughie. but any club has more soul than city, even the shite.


----------



## gabi (Jan 25, 2012)

lulz


----------



## magneze (Jan 25, 2012)

What a goal!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2012)

Bellamy


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 25, 2012)

Backs to the walls now, no need to get another.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 25, 2012)

gabi said:


> christ this is a tricky one to know who to support. i spose at least the scousers havent just purchased a fully formed elite team with oil billions tho. i spose ill have to go with them, as a fan of football tradition. toughie. but any club has more soul than city, even the shite.



You're talking shite again. We'd plenty of soul even when we went down to League One.
How often have you been to Old Toilet?


----------



## gabi (Jan 25, 2012)

If you mean the Theatre of Dreams my friend, about twice a season. I know it's not much, but times are hard.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 25, 2012)

Love Bellers.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 25, 2012)

Typical Liverpool this, playing like it's a final. If we do pull through we'll likely lose to Cardiff. Cracking goal btw, best we've had for ages.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 25, 2012)

We've still not made any subs have we?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2012)

Have not caught all of this but last 25 minutes have been good. Just need to hold on...hold on....hold on!!

Goal from Carroll would seal it


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2012)

Wicked. Get to play Cardiff at Wembley  chuffed about that. From the 50% I managed to catch seems Liverpool had the best of it? Just lacking (Bellamy aside) in front of goal? 

Happy


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 25, 2012)

Cracking goal from Bellamy. Now on to Wembley. Who are we playing there?


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 25, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Goal from Carroll would



.... be highly fucking unlikely.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 25, 2012)

Wembley, Wembley, all set for Bellers to break his old clubs hearts.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2012)

I am in Cardiff for the final  should go down well.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 25, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Wicked. Get to play Cardiff at Wembley  chuffed about that. From the 50% I managed to catch seems Liverpool had the best of it? Just lacking (Bellamy aside) in front of goal?
> 
> Happy



Best chances certainly.


----------



## Voley (Jan 25, 2012)

Fucking great game. Edge of me seat for the last ten minutes but Bellamy's goal was a beaut. 

Wembley


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 25, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Jajajajajajaja!



you have not earned the right to laugh in a spanish accent.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 25, 2012)

Refused as fuck said:


> you have not earned the right to laugh in a spanish accent.



I speak Spanish, cockface. Spoke. Besides it's Norwegian, not Spanish.


----------



## Voley (Jan 25, 2012)

The last time I saw us play was at Wembley in a League Cup final. Beat Bolton. No chance of me going to this sadly.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 25, 2012)

On the 26th of Feb? Bloody tempted.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 25, 2012)

TruXta said:


> I speak Spanish, cockface. Spoke. Besides it's Norwegian, not Spanish.



No.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 25, 2012)

TruXta said:


> On the 26th of Feb? Bloody tempted.



Yep. All ticket websites are surprisingly busy at the mo.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 25, 2012)

Refused as fuck said:


> No.



It fucking well is. "Ja" is yes in Norwegian, we say _jajajajajajajajaja_ as a way of celebrating. So get bent you hairy crackmonkey.

ETA it's pronounced yayayayayayayayayaya btw, no throaty shit like the spanish.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 25, 2012)

jajajaja


----------



## TruXta (Jan 25, 2012)

There's a good lad.


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2012)

Cup final thread ready and waiting!
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...-vs-liverpool-sunday-26-february-2012.287877/


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 25, 2012)

cracking result!

Though dissapointed Carrol fecked off down the tunnel as soon as the final whistle?


----------



## Deareg (Jan 25, 2012)

AKA pseudonym said:


> cracking result!
> 
> Though dissapointed Carrol fecked off down the tunnel as soon as the final whistle?


Probably didn't want his pint going flat.


----------



## Corax (Jan 25, 2012)

http://www.earlsweddingcars.co.uk/open-top-bus.html


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 25, 2012)

Corax said:


> http://www.earlsweddingcars.co.uk/open-top-bus.html



Tax free, courtesy of Harry.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 26, 2012)

Congrats to Truxta and Dandred. Two good sports on here (though I have to admit I hate your club more than United but you two are cool).


----------



## TruXta (Jan 26, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Congrats to Truxta and Dandred. Two good sports on here (though I have to admit I hate your club more than United but you too are cool).



Awwww! It was a cracking game at least, and you'll win the league, I'm sure. I fucking hope anyway, ABU.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 26, 2012)

As a good night send off I present


----------



## Dandred (Jan 26, 2012)

TruXta said:


> As a good night send off I present


 
That is quite astounding.....


----------



## Dandred (Jan 26, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Congrats to Truxta and Dandred. Two good sports on here (though I have to admit I hate your club more than United but you two are cool).


 
Cheers.... will be dish out some more predictions once we have no important games.......


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 26, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Congrats to Truxta and Dandred. Two good sports on here (though I have to admit I hate your club more than United but you two are cool).



I think I'm gonna cwy 

Now let's knock out the scum half of Manchester.


----------



## chieftain (Jan 26, 2012)

Well I never, Liverpool to visit the new Wembley at last.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 26, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> I think I'm gonna cwy
> 
> Now let's knock out the scum half of Manchester.



I'm not that sentimental. I'm with Gallagher on this one and hope you could both lose. Actually a draw with extra time in the replay and lots of hard tackles and bookings suits me just fine. If you manage all that I would't begrudge you a 5th round place.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 26, 2012)

This quote from the Torygraph made me laugh:



> *Edin Dzeko*
> At his best, as when he struck City's second, he looks like the Bosnian Drogba. At his worst, as he was most of the night, looks like the Bosnian Carroll. Not convincing.* 6*


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 27, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Congrats to Truxta and Dandred. Two good sports on here (though I have to admit I hate your club more than United but you two are cool).


What about me?


----------



## Dandred (Jan 27, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> What about me?



I think you went too serious............


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 27, 2012)

I hear Carroll was hospitalised the other day after Suarez birthday party.

After the team spent two hours pinning the tail on the donkey he was in a bad way.....


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 28, 2012)

I just wanted to say yesssssssssss and get in!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Great celebrations from Suarez there. Fuck off City, Fuck off Utd, Fuck off Manchester, you bunch of cunts.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 28, 2012)

Ironic that Evra fucked up for the final goal, Karma!


----------



## Deareg (Jan 28, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> Ironic that Evra fucked up for the final goal, Karma!


Really can't take the racism out of you lot.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 28, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> Ironic that Evra fucked up for the final goal, Karma!



How is it ironic? Do explain that one.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 28, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Great celebrations from Suarez there. Fuck off City, Fuck off Utd, Fuck off Manchester, you bunch of cunts.



Manchester United are in Trafford.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 28, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Manchester United are in Trafford.


And where are Chelsea?


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 28, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Really can't take the racism out of you lot.



Nothing to do with racism.  Wasn't he the guy who undermined the French national side and ruined their world cup chances?  He's a cunt and that's my opinion.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 28, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> Nothing to do with racism. Wasn't he the guy who undermined the French national side and ruined their world cup chances? He's a cunt and that's my opinion.


Bollox is that what you meant.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 28, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> Nothing to do with racism. Wasn't he the guy who undermined the French national side and ruined their world cup chances? He's a cunt and that's my opinion.



What has that got to do with this game? Fuck all is the answer.


----------



## Voley (Jan 28, 2012)

Dirk Kuyt ending his goal drought so emphatically has topped off a fucking brilliant week.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2012)

Enjoyed the game


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2012)

From the BBC text:

There is, perhaps inevitably, some work for the police to deal with after today's meeting between Liverpool and Manchester United. An investigation has begun into allegations of racist gestures by fans.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 28, 2012)

Badgers said:


> From the BBC text:
> 
> There is, perhaps inevitably, some work for the police to deal with after today's meeting between Liverpool and Manchester United. An investigation has begun into allegations of racist gestures by fans.



It's as if it's becoming 'cultural'......


----------



## Dandred (Jan 28, 2012)

2-1 fuck me what a game!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deareg (Jan 28, 2012)

Badgers said:


> From the BBC text:
> 
> There is, perhaps inevitably, some work for the police to deal with after today's meeting between Liverpool and Manchester United. An investigation has begun into allegations of racist gestures by fans.


I blame Evra for not keeping his mouth shut and just accepting the racist abuse to begin with.

((((LFC and fans))))

Most good natured and knowledgeable in the world.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 29, 2012)

Deareg said:


> And where are Chelsea?



Champions League and FA Cup


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 29, 2012)

Brighton and Hove Albion in the next round.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 29, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Brighton and Hove Albion in the next round.



Tricky one. We will have to raise our game for this one. You can't play Manchester teams every week though.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 29, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Tricky one. We will have to raise our game for this one. You can't play Manchester teams every week though.


They did knock out the mighty Toon in the last round.


----------



## agricola (Jan 29, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> They did knock out the mighty Toon in the last round.



And almost got beat by Wrexham in the round before that.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 29, 2012)

Its a home game though..... glad it will make a few bob for Brighton...


----------



## TruXta (Jan 29, 2012)

That should be a good game, enjoyed it when we played them last time around.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 29, 2012)

Carroll hat-trick?


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 30, 2012)

> At least everybody could agree that the game was a success for Andy Carroll, who here was employed by Liverpool as a kind of human missile, in much the same way the carcass of a dead ox might be catapulted beyond the castle walls during a medieval siege.



Very good for a Guardian article


----------



## Badgers (Jan 30, 2012)

Beat Man City and then United but tomorrow is Wolves. It would be typical Liverpool to beat the top 2 and lose to the 2nd bottom team in the space of a week


----------



## Badgers (Jan 31, 2012)

Defoe to Liverpool rumours.......just rumours....?


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 31, 2012)

^^  Surely means Carroll will be off if true?  And spurs would have to sign a replacement.


----------



## magneze (Jan 31, 2012)

Spurs have signed Saha apparently.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> ^^  Surely means Carroll will be off if true?  And spurs would have to sign a replacement.



Why? On tonight I predict abject defeat /Dandred


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 31, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Defoe to Liverpool rumours.......just rumours....?



Seems very unlikely given he's been playing and scoring recently, and they have Pavlyuchenko kicking around if they want to get shot of a striker.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 31, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Why? On tonight I predict abject defeat /Dandred



It's going to be very interesting next few hours especially if Saha is on the Spuds radar http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/16820538.stm rumblings of Rodallega as well.  As for tonight I predict a Wolves win.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2012)

Bet you a fiver not a single senior player is coming.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 31, 2012)

Or going? Does Shevley count as senior?  That's what most of us thought about Torres until deadline day..


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2012)

Nor that.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 31, 2012)

You're on!


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 31, 2012)

Reina, Johnson, Agger, Skrtel, Enrique, Spearing, Adam, Henderson, Kuyt, Carroll, Bellamy.

Subs: Doni, Aurelio, Coates, Downing, Carragher, Shelvey, Kelly.

No Gerrard and 4 defenders on the bench!


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2012)

TBH all our offensive players bar Downing are already on the pitch.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 31, 2012)

TruXta said:


> TBH all our offensive players bar Downing are already on the pitch.



In fairness, your most offensive player is serving a ban for being ofensive.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 31, 2012)

Must be a goal soon...... Surely?


----------



## Corax (Jan 31, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Must be a goal soon...... Surely?


Yeah, Frimpong's always a threat.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 31, 2012)

Anyone got any good streams?  Firstrow being shit again.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2012)

No sopcasts to my knowledge, it's all shit, on the pitch and off. Zero imagination offensively, we're letting Wolves do pretty much as they please in midfield. Please for the love of God get Adam off and Shelvey on.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 31, 2012)

Same old story.  I think we've given up on fourth and concentrating on the cups.


----------



## Corax (Jan 31, 2012)

www.

wiziwig.tv/bro

adcast.php?matchid=138126&part=sports


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 31, 2012)

If it's any consolation I've been watching Swansea-Chelsea and Chelsea are REALLY bad (even allowing for the fact that Swansea are a much better side than Wolves).


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 31, 2012)

Carroll 1-0


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2012)

GET THE FUCK IN!


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 31, 2012)

Cheers Corax!  Leaving present from Carroll?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 31, 2012)

Carroll hat-trick?


----------



## Corax (Jan 31, 2012)

Bet he goes on a scoring streak now.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 31, 2012)

Watching Craig Bellamy academy at the same time!  ITV4.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2012)

Woohhoooo!!!!!!!! Scaring te shit out of OH with shouting again


----------



## Corax (Jan 31, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> Watching Craig Bellamy academy at the same time! ITV4.


Craig Bellamy academy?  Fuck me, I can only imagine...


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 31, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> Watching Craig Bellamy academy at the same time! ITV4.


He's scored, nice finish


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 31, 2012)

3-0 Kuyt


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2012)

YES! Kuyt, but fucking hell what a ball by Enrique!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 31, 2012)

Enrique is quality, the buy of the season.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2012)

Looked a little rusty earlier this month, but he's not got a proper understudy, so to be expected really.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 31, 2012)

Get in!  As soon as I switched it on he scores!


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2012)

Finally we manage to get three points off a match we ought to win if we're to go top 4. Not a moment too soon, probably way too late, although Chelsea and Arsenal aren't exactly impressing either.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 31, 2012)

Respect for Bellars has gone up tenfold, I liked the way he spoke to the boys when they started to get a bit unruly to the teacher.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2012)

Bellamy's been great for us this time around. You got your fiver at the ready, Gunz?


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 31, 2012)

Lol!  Still an hour to go don't count your chickens yet!


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 31, 2012)

Has Gerrard been spotted at heathrow yet?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 31, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> Has Gerrard been spotted at heathrow yet?


He just signed a new deal. I wouldn't have minded seeing Defoe here.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> Lol! Still an hour to go don't count your chickens yet!



Ahem.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 1, 2012)

I hope that has not shortened the odds on the Carroll hat-trick in the league cup final 

Good result finally. Three wins on the trot but a couple of tough PL games ahead.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 1, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I hope that has not shortened the odds on the Carroll hat-trick in the league cup final
> 
> Good result finally. Three wins on the trot but a couple of tough PL games ahead.



Two wins and a draw, hactually. But still, very satisfying.


----------



## Balbi (Feb 1, 2012)

Did anyone see the guardians update on Carrolls goal?



> *GOAL!* Andy Carroll's done a goal! Andy Carroll's done a goal! Andy Carroll's done a goal! Andy Carroll's done a goal! Andy Carroll's done a goal! Andy Carroll's done a goal! Andy Carroll's done a goal! Andy Carroll's done a goal! Andy Carroll's done a goal! Andy Carroll's done a goal! Andy Carroll's done a goal! Andy Carroll's done a goal! Andy Carroll's done a goal! Andy Carroll's done a goal! Andy Carroll's done a goal! Andy Carroll's done a goal! Andy Carroll's done a goal!



Followed by...



> *Wolves 0-1 Liverpool (Carroll 52)* A year to the day after signing for Liverpool, Carroll puts them one goal up after taking advantage of excellent work by Craig Bellamy and Charlie Adam to get on the end of a cross and toe-poke the ball past Wayne Hennessey from six yards.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 1, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Two wins and a draw, hactually. But still, very satisfying.



Ah yes. I was thinking of the overall result there. Still pleasing and Spurs might be good on Monday 

When is Suarez back?


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 1, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Ahem.



How do you want payment?


----------



## TruXta (Feb 1, 2012)

Donation to a charity of your choice? That could mean the beggar on your nearest corner or Oxfam, I'll leave it to you.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 1, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Ah yes. I was thinking of the overall result there. Still pleasing and Spurs might be good on Monday
> 
> When is Suarez back?



I think for the Spurs match.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 1, 2012)

I thought he was back for the Man U game, 11th February at Old Trafford. I'm sure he'll receive a joyous welcome from the scum.


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 1, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Donation to a charity of your choice? That could mean the beggar on your nearest corner or Oxfam, I'll leave it to you.



That's very kind of you and I have made a donation to the Craig Bellamy foundation http://www.craigbellamyfoundation.org/ for £10 via paypal.  If you like I can forward you the confirmation email?


----------



## TruXta (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice one, gunz. I'll take your word for it.


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 1, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Nice one, gunz. I'll take your word for it.



I don't mind losing bets to big hearted people.


----------



## Dandred (Feb 1, 2012)

Any one want my take on it?


----------



## Dandred (Feb 2, 2012)

Andy Carrol starting to look like the player we wanted when we signed him


----------



## Badgers (Feb 2, 2012)

5th


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 2, 2012)

Badgers said:


> 5th



I think you've accidentally posted in the wrong thread. You want the Newcastle thread.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh yeah  

It was too early for typing obviously. Thanks to Arsenal though


----------



## Dandred (Feb 3, 2012)

Our number 7 ready for the Spuds game.....


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 4, 2012)

Need a favour from utd today ugggh!


----------



## N_igma (Feb 4, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> Need a favour from utd today ugggh!


 
Colchester United?


----------



## Deareg (Feb 4, 2012)

Did Villa mug you lot into buying Downing?

http://www.birminghammail.net/birmi...villa-20m-for-stewart-downing-97319-30207316/


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 4, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Did Villa mug you lot into buying Downing?
> 
> http://www.birminghammail.net/birmi...villa-20m-for-stewart-downing-97319-30207316/


Yes, that was the reason they bought him.


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 5, 2012)

Need a favour from utd today ugggh!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 5, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> Need a favour from utd today ugggh!


 
What a nightmare groundhog day to be having.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 6, 2012)

Spurs tonight. I get the feeling we will lose this but recent form gives me some hope. Scored 5 in the last two games and now Suarez is back playing. A win would put us 1 point behind Newcastle with a better goal difference. 

Hard to predict the 3rd - 7th positions given the fluctuating form


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 6, 2012)

Well, if Liverpool do lose the gap to 3rd will be 14 points, and it'll be with 14 games remaining...

Looking forward to an absolute cracker!


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 6, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> Need a favour from utd today ugggh!


 
Mr Webb delivers! Only 2 points behind Chelski if we win tonight! Nervous thinking about it.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 6, 2012)

Suarez is back, we've had a string of good results lately. What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 6, 2012)

^^I hope the hot headed one doesn't get himself sent off, will Ledley King be marking him?


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 6, 2012)

The initial reaction is to think Kaboul will be given Carroll, but with Suarez playing maybe 'arry will have another idea...


----------



## Badgers (Feb 6, 2012)

Carroll hat-trick is 80/1


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 6, 2012)

And Adebeyor?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 6, 2012)

Same price


----------



## TruXta (Feb 6, 2012)

Shame Carra won't be starting, I'd have bet money he'd score for Spurs.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 6, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Carroll hat-trick is 80/1


That's optimism!

Fog at anfield tonight, Suarez is on the bench


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 6, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> That's optimism!
> 
> Fog at anfield tonight, Suarez is on the bench


 
That looks pretty bad, is there any danger of the match being called off? 

I went to a game once that was abandoned for fog at half time. From the end stand you could see about a third of the way down the pitch - every so often the ball would emerge from the fog and the keeper would kick it back in.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 6, 2012)

it's going ahead apparently


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 6, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> That's optimism!
> 
> Fog at anfield tonight, Suarez is on the bench


 
I can barely see the pitch, let alone the bench.


----------



## Corax (Feb 6, 2012)

That's not fog.  It's smoke from all the burning crosses.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 6, 2012)

Corax said:


> That's not fog. It's smoke from all the burning crosses.


 
Downing's on fire tonight. Either that, or LCs managed to get in the ground.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 6, 2012)

Corax said:


> That's not fog. It's smoke from all the burning crosses.


 
Is London Calling there?


----------



## magneze (Feb 6, 2012)

Good chance of a Carroll hat trick if the keeper can't see the ball.


----------



## Corax (Feb 6, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Is London Calling there?


No, it's Röhm-Putsch re-enactment society night.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Feb 6, 2012)

lulz @ the pre-match song... Jonny Cash.... ring of fire!


----------



## agricola (Feb 6, 2012)

Corax said:


> That's not fog. It's smoke from all the burning crosses.


 
Thats a daft thing to say. 






Its the heat from those crosses that have got rid of the fog.


----------



## manny-p (Feb 6, 2012)

Luis Suarez-Star Striker in King Kennys Klan


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 6, 2012)

A bit boring atm. Definitely 'needs a goal,' to reach for the cliches.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 6, 2012)

Dull, repetitive, lacking all imagination and quite frankly a bit tedious. But enough about manny p's last post. Am looking forward to the second half.


----------



## Corax (Feb 6, 2012)

Only been half watching cos I got a phone call, but looked a decent game so far ain't it?


----------



## TruXta (Feb 6, 2012)

By all accounts it's been a rather tame affair.


----------



## magneze (Feb 6, 2012)

Bit of a fight now.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 6, 2012)

A cat a cat a cat!


----------



## manny-p (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## magneze (Feb 6, 2012)

Blatant dive from Bale.


----------



## Corax (Feb 6, 2012)

Fred Phelps coming on.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Fedayn (Feb 6, 2012)

No doubt the Redshite will blame Parker for being on the pitch and too close to Suarez.


----------



## Corax (Feb 6, 2012)

Dirty ninja bastard


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 6, 2012)

rooney on twitter said:
			
		

> If ref sees that kick from suarez and books him for it it should be red


Once a bitter, always a bitter


----------



## TruXta (Feb 6, 2012)

Poor finishing from us cost us three points. Thought we edged it over the 2nd half in terms of chances.


----------



## Voley (Feb 6, 2012)

We wanted the three points more than they did and I was hopeful we might nick it right at the end there. Lacking up front though as we have been for a long time now.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 6, 2012)

Lucky to have 11 on the pitch. Bale or Saha would have finished it off otherwise.


----------



## Corax (Feb 6, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Poor finishing from us cost us three points. Thought we edged it over the 2nd half in terms of chances.


Quality defending stopped you, not poor finishing.

You had most of the ball to be fair, but if you want poor finishing, then not many teams have Bale go 1-on-1 with their keeper and come away unscathed.

Cracking game though tbh, and really enjoyable despite being disappointed that we dropped a couple of points.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 6, 2012)

Corax said:


> Cracking game though tbh, and really enjoyable despite being disappointed that we dropped a couple of points.


 
Seriously? The Guardian's match report ends with this which I think is more accurate:



> This match will be remembered because of a cat. This is not the mark of a good match.


----------



## Corax (Feb 6, 2012)

Fuckin 'ell.  Just seen the replay of Kung Fu Suarez, and it looked like he knew_ exactly_ what he was doing.


----------



## chieftain (Feb 6, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Poor finishing from us cost us three points. Thought we edged it over the 2nd half in terms of chances.



You fluffed it at home. Spurs defended superbly and looked very comfortable. Ask you fans to use their lazer pens to show Carroll where to shoot. Laser guided Carroll targeting!!


----------



## Corax (Feb 6, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Seriously? The Guardian's match report ends with this which I think is more accurate:


Wow.  Don't know what people are looking for in a match them.  Does the Guardian writer only like basketball scores maybe?

No, that was a hard fought game, and thoroughly compelling.


----------



## Voley (Feb 6, 2012)

I enjoyed it too. It could've gone either way right up to the end.  I don't find games like that dull.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 6, 2012)

We missed a couple of good chances - Carroll and Suarez but Spurs came looking for a draw, on to man u.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 6, 2012)

Corax said:


> Quality defending stopped you, not poor finishing.
> 
> You had most of the ball to be fair, but if you want poor finishing, then not many teams have Bale go 1-on-1 with their keeper and come away unscathed.
> 
> Cracking game though tbh, and really enjoyable despite being disappointed that we dropped a couple of points.


 
Nah, Suarez' header straight into Friedel at the end there? Or Carroll's going wide after King nudged him outta the way? Should've been at least one goal for us - a 1-1 would in some ways have reflected the game better.


----------



## Corax (Feb 6, 2012)

NVP said:


> I enjoyed it too. It could've gone either way right up to the end. I don't find games like that dull.


Glad it's not just me then.

My guess is a lazy journalist who has fuck all understanding of the game and automatically translates 0-0 to 'dull'.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 6, 2012)

Thought the 2nd half was entertaining, didn't see 1st. It had nerve and pace, only lacked goals really. Cunts with lasers should be banned for life btw.


----------



## Corax (Feb 6, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Nah, Suarez' header straight into Friedel at the end there? Or Carroll's going wide after King nudged him outta the way? Should've been at least one goal for us - a 1-1 would in some ways have reflected the game better.


Yeah, I'd probably agree with that.  Truth is it could have gone either way, and once a single goal had gone in could have developed in all sorts of ways from there.

Very finely balanced.

Shame we didn't have VDV, Lennon, Kaboul, Sandro...


----------



## TruXta (Feb 6, 2012)

Think the most pleasing was the way in which we neutralised Modric and Bale - Gerrard and Spearing were immense in the midfield, even Adam put in a decent shift. Kelly's proving he's got all it takes to be a top top player.


----------



## agricola (Feb 6, 2012)

Corax said:


> Fuckin 'ell. Just seen the replay of Kung Fu Suarez, and it looked like he knew_ exactly_ what he was doing.


 
That was a red, as was Skrtel's challenge on Bale (who was being kicked (or attempts to do same) all night).


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 6, 2012)

Corax said:


> Shame we didn't have VDV, Lennon, Kaboul, Sandro...


Or the manager.


----------



## agricola (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 6, 2012)

A-CAT, A-CAT, A-CAT A-CAT A-CAT​


----------



## Voley (Feb 6, 2012)

Poor wee thing looked terrified, too.


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 7, 2012)

Didn't see the game, bit pissed off we got another home draw.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 7, 2012)

I would have taken a draw a month ago. Sounds like LFC edged it and should really have won? Better that losing 4-0 away to that mob. 

Any more news on the cat?


----------



## TruXta (Feb 10, 2012)

So it's Man U again. Oh the drama! Will they or won't they? Is Suarez gonna come one in a white hoodie? Will Evra accuse KKKenny of racism? Who's watching it?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 10, 2012)

Midday tomorrow. I predict at least one red card. Hopefully not for us. Should be a belter.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 10, 2012)

I don't care if it's shite as long as we walk away with three points. Although I'll take a draw too.


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 10, 2012)

Draw if Mr Webb isn't ref, a loss (to a contencious pen) and a red card to Gerrard if he is.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 10, 2012)

Phil Dowd is the ref.


----------



## Dandred (Feb 10, 2012)

Dandred is looking forward to an exciting game, here it will be 9.45pm...... Many friends will be around to watch, many of them United supporters.....I can't wait....


----------



## TruXta (Feb 10, 2012)

Dandred said:


> Dandred is looking forward to an exciting game, here it will be 9.45pm...... Many friends will be around to watch, many of them United supporters.....I can't wait....


 
Where in the world is Dandred?


----------



## Dandred (Feb 10, 2012)

In South Korea, been here in since 2004.....


----------



## TruXta (Feb 10, 2012)

Aha!


----------



## Voley (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm looking forward to this in the usual anxious way I view Man U games. I wouldn't be surprised if there's a fair few goals in this one.


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 10, 2012)

Dandred said:


> In South Korea, been here in since 2004.....



So are you fluent in Korean now or a lazy ex pat?


----------



## N_igma (Feb 10, 2012)

These early day kick offs are killing me. Start drinking at 12 and not finishing until Sunday yup yup can't wait!


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Feb 10, 2012)

NVP said:


> I'm looking forward to this in the usual anxious way I view Man U games. I wouldn't be surprised if there's a fair few goals in this one.



When was the last really good game v United? They are normally tense but shite.


----------



## agricola (Feb 10, 2012)

Rumours abound (admittedly on Toffeeweb, but its mentioned on RAWK as well) that Suarez has done an exclusive interview with the Sun?


----------



## Corax (Feb 10, 2012)

*Why didn't Liverpool appeal over Luis Suárez ban, asks Alex Ferguson*

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/feb/10/liverpool-luis-suarez-sir-alex-ferguson?newsfeed=true


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Feb 11, 2012)

agricola said:


> Rumours abound (admittedly on Toffeeweb, but its mentioned on RAWK as well) that Suarez has done an exclusive interview with the Sun?


nothing on their website....
feckin hope not!


----------



## agricola (Feb 11, 2012)

AKA pseudonym said:


> nothing on their website....
> feckin hope not!


 
this is apparently it:  http://twitpic.com/8i63qh


----------



## Corax (Feb 11, 2012)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/4122884/Luis-Suarez-My-conscience-is-clear.html

Nice to see he's suitably contrite and apologetic.



> "Never have I suffered so much as over all this​


----------



## agricola (Feb 11, 2012)

Corax said:


> Nice to see he's suitably contrite and apologetic.


 
If that is a paid interview for the Sun it will certainly make things interesting.

edit:  what appears to be the interview is on their website as well


----------



## Dandred (Feb 11, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> So are you fluent in Korean now or a lazy ex pat?


 
In between...


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Feb 11, 2012)

agricola said:


> If that is a paid interview for the Sun it will certainly make things interesting.
> 
> edit: what appears to be the interview is on their website as well


 
tbh: it doesnt look like an 'exclusive' interview.... its hard to tell with all this Fabio stuff going on as to whether it was part of a press conference or a scum patched up story....
it best not be, as he can feck off... im sure Kenny will tell him as much... Gerrard wont be happy for sure!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2012)

Any streams?


----------



## Dandred (Feb 11, 2012)

There will be some here an hour before the game starts....

You will need Sopcast or some other player though.

http://forum.wiziwig.eu/forums/23-Saturday?s=8eb978528e6de60b7236468ba8139c38


----------



## N_igma (Feb 11, 2012)

I'll settle for a draw to be honest. Unlike most fans I'm realistic about my own teams chances in any particular game. United will be gunning for this one so a draw will do me, a win would be great though


----------



## baffled (Feb 11, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Any streams?


 
http://www.firstrowsports.eu/ is normally pretty good for browser streams.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2012)

baffled said:


> http://www.firstrowsports.eu/ is normally pretty good for browser streams.


 
Cheers


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 11, 2012)

agricola said:


> If that is a paid interview for the Sun it will certainly make things interesting.
> 
> edit: what appears to be the interview is on their website as well


 
So Suarez doesn't agree with The Sun boycott then it seems?


----------



## TruXta (Feb 11, 2012)

Sounds like the shite just reported from a press conference?


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 11, 2012)

Suarez behaving like the classless cunt he is there refusing to shake Evra's hand....


----------



## Deareg (Feb 11, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Suarez behaving like the classless cunt he is there refusing to shake Evra's hand....


Not only does he not talk to black people, he does not shake hands with them either.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2012)

I hope he scores


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2012)

baffled said:
			
		

> http://www.firstrowsports.eu/ is normally pretty good for browser streams.



Thanks, working well


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 11, 2012)

Suarez should have shook hands and drawn a line under the matter.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2012)

Big Gunz said:
			
		

> Suarez should have shook hands and drawn a line under the matter.



Yes he should have.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 11, 2012)

To be fair he shouldn't have used a racially derogatory term in the first place. But hey....


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 11, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> Suarez should have shook hands and drawn a line under the matter.


He obviously feels wronged.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 11, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> He obviously feels wronged.


 
Aww bless him.....


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2012)

Fascinating debate ongoing this  

Good game of football happening on the side in case anyone is watching?


----------



## Deareg (Feb 11, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> He obviously feels wronged.


He is obviously a racist.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 11, 2012)

A guilty person would want to take the heat off, wouldn't they?


----------



## SushiMo (Feb 11, 2012)

They didn't show the fact that Rio never shook Suarez hand either.  Tho what the hell it has to do with that pratt I don't know.........


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 11, 2012)

SushiMo said:


> They didn't show the fact that Rio never shook Suarez hand either. Tho what the hell it has to do with that pratt I don't know.........


 
Yes they did you paranoid twat.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2012)

Good first half


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 11, 2012)

Love the 'You know what you are' chants. Luis is thinking 'Yeh, a brilliant footballer. Cheers guys.' Utd looking dangerous. Should be a cracking finish.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 11, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Suarez behaving like the classless cunt he is there refusing to shake Evra's hand....


 
Wayne Bridge was lauded as some national hero for refusing to shake Terry's hand


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 11, 2012)

SushiMo said:


> They didn't show the fact that Rio never shook Suarez hand either.  Tho what the hell it has to do with that pratt I don't know.........



Rio clearly saw Suarez blank Evra and thought 'fuck that', pretty obvious from the footage.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 11, 2012)

SushiMo said:


> They didn't show the fact that Rio never shook Suarez hand either. Tho what the hell it has to do with that pratt I don't know.........


Black man refuses to shake hand with racist!!!


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Feb 11, 2012)

The Octagon said:


> Rio clearly saw Suarez blank Evra and thought 'fuck that', pretty obvious from the footage.



Ferdinand should have been sent off for the tackle on Suarez. Last man. Ref bottled it.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 11, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Wayne Bridge was lauded as some national hero for refusing to shake Terry's hand


 
Which implies you see a parallel here. Why not walk us through what will be an educational experience for me at least?


----------



## scooter (Feb 11, 2012)

Bridge/Terry was a personal grievance related to something away from football. Suarez was found guilty and punished by the FA for an on-the-pitch incident. He chose not to appeal - he should accept the verdict. Unsporting behaviour. Ban.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 11, 2012)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Ferdinand should have been sent off for the tackle on Suarez. Last man. Ref bottled it.


 
Yep, judging by the replays. Lucky old Rio.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 11, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Which implies you see a parallel here. Why not walk us through what will be an educational experience for me at least?


 
Very simply the idea before the game is that the players from the team shake hands . Its not supposed to be an occasion for individuals to either make a public gesture about whether  forgive or forget past events.Its not supposed to be a make up and be  friends session.

Both Bridge and Suarez refused to take part. The reaction to their refusal has been contrasting.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 11, 2012)

Oh dear. Well played Jay, you muppet.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 11, 2012)

Suarez!!!


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 11, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Very simply the idea before the game is that the players from the team shake hands . Its not supposed to be an occasion for individuals to either make a public gesture about whether forgive or forget past events.Its not supposed to be a make up and be friends session.
> 
> Both Bridge and Suarez refused to take part. The reaction to their refusal has been contrasting.


What's your best guess for why Bridge refused to shake Terry's hand?

And Suarez?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 11, 2012)

What a twat evra is showing himself to be.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 11, 2012)

Shame Suarez couldn't get the equaliser there. The scum would have gone mental. Oh, well. Rooney took his chances well. Not one of the classics.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 11, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> What a twat evra is showing himself to be.


Oh the fucking irony.


----------



## DRINK? (Feb 11, 2012)

Liverpool are shit, nothing team though spose you had your cup final win to mask over the cracks. Downing, Henderson, Enrique, Carrol were laughable today and the second  half took the piss for most of it...spawny goal flattered you though 19 points behind tells the story


----------



## Voley (Feb 11, 2012)

Ah well. Thought we might just nick a point at the end there but Man U were much better for long periods. Suarez not shaking Evra's hand was fucking stupid.


----------



## Corax (Feb 11, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> What a twat evra is showing himself to be.


You have to be fucking kidding me.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Feb 11, 2012)

What did Evra say to Suarez?


----------



## ddraig (Feb 11, 2012)

this is disgusting!  how the fuck does it come so that Evra gets told off and then needs loads of bodyguards to go down his own tunnel?
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/16998363
and Suarez is EVEN more of a cunt this week 

makes me fucking sick


----------



## Corax (Feb 11, 2012)

A footballer, a cannibal and a racist walk into a bar. The barman says "What can I get you, Luis?"


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 11, 2012)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Ferdinand should have been sent off for the tackle on Suarez. Last man. Ref bottled it.


 
Should have broken the cunts leg.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 11, 2012)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Should have broken the cunts leg.


 
Rio is quite capable of breaking his own leg, running full pelt into Evra like that. Pair of dozy cunts.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 11, 2012)

ddraig said:


> this is disgusting!  how the fuck does it come so that Evra gets told off and then needs loads of bodyguards to go down his own tunnel?
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/16998363
> and Suarez is EVEN more of a cunt this week
> 
> makes me fucking sick


Apparently it was all Evra's fault for offering to shake the hand of a white man, was a time he would have been lynched for that.


----------



## Corax (Feb 11, 2012)

Dalglish is sounding more and more like a confused old man who's escaped from the nursing home I'm afraid.  I'm not actually kidding.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 11, 2012)

Loving SAF tub-thumping in his interview from the moral high ground. Shameless 

At least the Ref had a break for a week.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 11, 2012)

Suarez on twitter:

We lost and we are sad because we have made a big effort... Disappointed because everything is not that it seems...


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 11, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> What a twat evra is showing himself to be.


 

He'd have to go a long way to be anything like the cunt you are increasingly showing yourself to be.


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 11, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Loving SAF tub-thumping in his interview from the moral high ground. Shameless
> 
> At least the Ref had a break for a week.


 
Loved Fergie's interview.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 11, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Oh the fucking irony.


 
Because going to your own fans to gee them up/whip it up is clearly a cunts trick. I mean imagine going to your own fans and doing that.... Disgrace....


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 11, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> He'd have to go a long way to be anything like the cunt you are increasingly showing yourself to be.


I don't mind you thinking me a cunt at all - I'd be worried if you liked me.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 11, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> I don't mind you thinking me a cunt at all - I'd be worried if you liked me.


 
Then you must be a very happy man....


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 11, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Suarez on twitter:
> 
> .. Disappointed because everything is not that it seems...


The David Icke of Merseyside.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 11, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Then you must be a very happy man....


I said I don't mind, not that I'd be happy - You don't register that much tbh.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 11, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> I said I don't mind, not that I'd be happy - You don't register that much tbh.


 
Clearly.... Now toddle off back to your desperate excuses for and defence of that buck-toothed cunt Suarez.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 11, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Clearly.... .


Yeah, clearly - now toddle off yourself.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 11, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Yeah, clearly - now toddle off yourself.


 
Cor, if I repeat what he said that makes me ace....


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 11, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Cor, if I repeat what he said that makes me ace....


I am ace in everything I do dickhead - now toddle off.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 11, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> I am ace in everything I do dickhead - now toddle off.


 
Most notably in desperate paranoid defence of your players who make racially derogatory remarks. I wholeheartedly agree you are 'ace' at that.


----------



## yardbird (Feb 11, 2012)

I don't really do footie, but I think that both the Liverpool manager and the racist player are disgusting.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 11, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> What a twat evra is showing himself to be.


Shocking yeah, someone gives you racist abuse and when you graciously offer him your hand, he refuses it. What a twat to take some enjoyment out of beating his team.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Feb 11, 2012)

yardbird said:


> I don't really do footie, but I think that both the Liverpool manager and the racist player are disgusting.



You use of the term 'footie' makes the earlier part of your statement superfluous


----------



## yardbird (Feb 11, 2012)

Smokeandsteam said:


> You use of the term 'footie' makes the earlier part of your statement superfluous


Can you please explain your garbled sentence?


----------



## TruXta (Feb 11, 2012)

Jesus wept, what the fuck are you lot on about in this thread? That was a game of football where the best team won, where Luis Suarez acted like a twat and where it was abundantly clear to the world that the current LFC side won't get near a 4th place this season unless all of Chelsea, Arsenal and Newcastle go into complete and utter annihilatory meltdown from here on out.

My impression over the season is that while we're defensively solid, we're set up so that no real threat is ever part of the fundamental game-plan. It's basically a shit version of Benitez' game, where control is everything, and goal-scoring is almost incidental. There's no guile, no guts, no real intelligence or foresight. Lots of running around and kicking the opposition, but the rest is weak.

Who's to blame for that? It can be no other than Mrs. Dalglish and Clarke. The players play their part of course, but they take their cue from management.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 11, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> Shocking yeah, someone gives you racist abuse and when you graciously offer him your hand, he refuses it. What a twat to take some enjoyment out of beating his team.


Why do you think he refused to shake Evra's hand?


----------



## TruXta (Feb 11, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Why do you think he refused to shake Evra's hand?


 
Being a twat. I don't care if he felt wronged or whatever, just have a bit of fucking class.


----------



## spartacus mills (Feb 11, 2012)

You have to admire Fergie's consistency:

10th Feb:
"Evra will face a decision on whether to shake Suárez's hand should the Liverpool forward start the game... "I haven't given any thought to the handshake," Ferguson said. "We are not bothered about it. It has never been an issue. We have been concentrating on the game itself."

11th Feb:
"For a club with their history, I'd get rid of him, I really would," Ferguson said. "He is a disgrace to Liverpool Football Club. That player should not be allowed to play for Liverpool again. The history that club has got ... and he does that today. It could have caused a riot. I was really disappointed in that guy."


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 11, 2012)

spartacus mills said:


> You have to admire Fergie's consistency:
> 
> 10th Feb:
> "Evra will face a decision on whether to shake Suárez's hand should the Liverpool forward start the game... "I haven't given any thought to the handshake," Ferguson said. "We are not bothered about it. It has never been an issue. We have been concentrating on the game itself."
> ...


 
Fergie has always been a shit-stirring little cunt. Him and Evra deserve each other.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 11, 2012)

spartacus mills said:


> You have to admire Fergie's consistency:
> 
> 10th Feb:
> "Evra will face a decision on whether to shake Suárez's hand should the Liverpool forward start the game... "I haven't given any thought to the handshake," Ferguson said. "We are not bothered about it. It has never been an issue. We have been concentrating on the game itself."
> ...


Where is the inconsistency?


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 11, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Why do you think he refused to shake Evra's hand?


 
 sleaterkinney's bulging legal brain says if someone says they're innocent then they are. You're a disgrace. Your club rep is going down the shitter on the back of people like you.


----------



## spartacus mills (Feb 11, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Where is the inconsistency?


 
It's in AF's quotes that you yourself re-quoted in your reply. In your own time...


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 11, 2012)

spartacus mills said:


> It's in AF's quotes that you yourself re-quoted in your reply. In your own time...


I can't see them, could you helpfully point them out spartacus?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 11, 2012)

Just seen the clip of the non-handshake and it does look like Evra pulls his hand back a bit and in that instance Suarez also decides to pull back. Misunderstanding.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 11, 2012)

Fergie said that Evra told him this morning that he would shake The racists hand, it was the racist who refused to shake hands.


----------



## agricola (Feb 11, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Just seen the clip of the non-handshake and it does look like Evra pulls his hand back a bit and in that instance Suarez also decides to pull back. Misunderstanding.


 
No doubt the "in Uruguay things are done differently" device will explode upon the world soon.


----------



## cantsin (Feb 12, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Just seen the clip of the non-handshake and it does look like Evra pulls his hand back a bit and in that instance Suarez also decides to pull back. Misunderstanding.


 
lulz, plse fuck off


----------



## Voley (Feb 12, 2012)

Defending the indefensible now, folks. Suarez has made a mockery of our club. It's a sad day when I find myself agreeing with Ferguson but he's right: Suarez is a disgrace.


----------



## Corax (Feb 12, 2012)

NVP said:


> Defending the indefensible now, folks. Suarez has made a mockery of our club. It's a sad day when I find myself agreeing with Ferguson but he's right: Suarez is a disgrace.


What do you think of Dalglish?

As a manager, they all have ups and downs.  But some of his recent interviews have been really _*odd*_ IMO.  Not ha-ha odd, more time to see a doctor odd.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 12, 2012)

NVP said:


> Defending the indefensible now, folks. Suarez has made a mockery of our club. It's a sad day when I find myself agreeing with Ferguson but he's right: Suarez is a disgrace.


 
He's not as bad as Eric Cantona, physically attacking somebody in the crowd. Ferguson kept his fat gob shut on that one.


----------



## Voley (Feb 12, 2012)

I think he's fine. But he's had to stick with a player that's fucked up hugely but is our best (and sometimes only) hope of actually sticking the ball in the net.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 12, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> He's not as bad as Eric Cantona, physically attacking somebody in the crowd. Ferguson kept his fat gob shut on that one.


Into the dirt, rub it all over, maybe a bit on your face.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 12, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Into the dirt, rub it all over, maybe a bit on your face.


 
I'd like to shovel it onto your box.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 12, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> sleaterkinney's bulging legal brain says if someone says they're innocent then they are. You're a disgrace. Your club rep is going down the shitter on the back of people like you.


 Guilty on "balance of probabilities", without evidence or corroboration, by process that finds 0.5% of people innocent - but good enough for you.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 12, 2012)

The handshake was on both of the players, but Suarez should've made an effort. Dalglish should've made an effort. As for Fergie, he does what he does best, winding up the oppo. The man is utterly brilliant at that, and today he's on top of his form. Especially his piss about the handshake, as quoted above. You can't fault his timing, even if the substance is somewhat spiced up.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 12, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Guilty on "balance of probabilities", without evidence or corroboration, by process that finds 0.5% of people innocent - but good enough for you.


Without evidence? Did you actually read that big report that you claimed that you had? The one where they took what is called 'evidence'?


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 12, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> I'd like to shovel it onto your box.


And this is why they invented mr freud.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 12, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Without evidence? Did you actually read that big report that you claimed that you had? The one where they took what is called 'evidence'?


I did, did you?. No team-mate of Evra, no camera footage or microphones backed him up.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 12, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> I did, did you?. No team-mate of Evra, no camera footage or microphones backed him up.


What do you think evidence means.

You know that process where the report went through a slow motion look at what happened and tried to match it to reactions. No you don't because you didn't read it. I dare you to say one more time that you did. Anyway,that's what is called evidence. That's one of the sources of evidence that they looked at.

Did you read the report?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 12, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> What do you think evidence means.
> 
> You know that process where the report went through a slow motion look at what happened and tried to match it to reactions. No you don't because you didn't read it. I dare you to say one more that you did. Anyway,that's what is called evidence. That's one of the sources of evidence that they looked at.


They "tried" did they?. And that's all the evidence you need? .


----------



## Corax (Feb 12, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> What do you think evidence means.
> 
> You know that process where the report went through a slow motion look at what happened and tried to match it to reactions. No you don't because you didn't read it. I dare you to say one more time that you did. Anyway,that's what is called evidence. That's one of the sources of evidence that they looked at.
> 
> Did you read the report?


Yeah, but Evra didn't shake his hand did he?

And didn't he celebrate the win at the end today?  In front of the fans?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 12, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Into the dirt, rub it all over, maybe a bit on your face.





butchersapron said:


> And this is why they invented mr freud.


 
Indeed.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 12, 2012)

Corax said:


> Yeah, but Evra didn't shake his hand did he?
> 
> And didn't he celebrate the win at the end today? In front of the fans?


 
TBF I thought that was all a wee bit crass.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 12, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> They "tried" did they?. And that's all the evidence you need? .


No, they collated that with all the other evidence (none of which exists in your loon mind) and then made a judgment.

As you would know if you'd read the report. Did you read the report?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 12, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> No, they collated that with all the other evidence (none of which exists in your loon mind) and then made a judgment.
> 
> As you would know if you'd read the report. Did you read the report?


I did read the report, They just took Evra's word for it. I am honestly surprised to see you sticking up for the whole process.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 12, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> I did read the report, They just took Evra's word for it. I am honestly surprised to see you sticking up for the whole process.


A) no you didn't. You read a few relevant pages - didn't you? 
b) you were destroyed and made a laughing stock the thread about it over this daft claim
c) No you're not.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 12, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> A) no you didn't. You read a few relevant pages - didn't you?
> b) you were destroyed and made a laughing stock the thread about it over this daft claim
> c) No you're not.


I read all of it and as for c) yeah I am. 

_Guilty on "balance of probabilities", without evidence or corroboration, by process that finds 0.5% of people innocent _


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 12, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> I read all of it and as for c) yeah I am.
> 
> _Guilty on "balance of probabilities", without evidence or corroboration, by process that finds 0.5% of people innocent _


I'm happy to call you a liar on a). b) you glide over,oddly enough c) was also rather taken apart on that same thread - i did part of that,and in discussion with you. So to find you now _surprised_ shows you're either an idiot or you're lying - which is it?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 12, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> I'm happy to call you a liar on a). b) you glide over,oddly enough c) was also rather taken apart on that same thread - i did part of that,and in discussion with you. So to find you now _surprised_ shows you're either an idiot or you're lying - which is it?


I would say your standard of evidence is a good deal lower than mine, as for c) maybe I shouldn't have been surprised


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 12, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> I would say your standard of evidence is a good deal lower than mine, as for c) maybe I shouldn't have been surprised


My standard is higher than yours -yours is if someone says it then it's true.You have no standard, nothing that you judge testimony on. You just say yeah.

Disgrace. Into the dirt.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 12, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> My standard is higher than yours -yours is if someone says it then it's true.


Now that's irony. "Balance of probabilites" remember.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 12, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Now that's irony. "Balance of probabilites" remember.


Yes that's still higher than _if he says it it's true._ Far higher. Is this your first time at a harvester?


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2012)

Morally, Cardiff have already won the Carling Cup final.


----------



## Utopia (Feb 12, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Just seen the clip of the non-handshake and it does look like Evra pulls his hand back a bit and in that instance Suarez also decides to pull back. Misunderstanding.


 
Do you think Suarez 'misunderstood' Evra when after holding his hand out to shake he then also grabbed Suarez's arm with the intent of shaking his hand then too?





You're talking bollocks, its very clear what went on at the handshake. Evra had been racially abused and held out a hand to draw a line under the whole sorry affair, Suarez is a cheating(deliberate handball on the line world cup 2010), scummy(banned in Holland for 7 matches for BITING an opponent 2010), Racist, and LFC are tarred with the same brush for standing by him.

Was just as sad is the amount of LFC fans now backing the horrid little c*nt, what message is that sending out?


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 12, 2012)

It's a proper shame to see this happen to what was a great football club.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 12, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> What's your best guess for why Bridge refused to shake Terry's hand?
> 
> And Suarez?


 

Not a mind reader.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 12, 2012)

Hence the word 'guess'.


----------



## Glitter (Feb 12, 2012)

The handball thing is a massive red herring. I'd want any player for my club to do the same thing.

Suarez is a horrible little prick but that's just ridiculous.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 12, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Why do you think he refused to shake Evra's hand?


Because he's a spoilt child, who, like many racists, think that anyone who calls him on his racism must have a chip on his shoulder or an agenda.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 12, 2012)

The FA either to to make it clear that shaking hands is part of the prematch itinerary or its isn't. If it is then players who refuse should be fined .

Its not meant to be some form of public atonement or display of hurt.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 12, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> Because he's a spoilt child, who, like many racists, think that anyone who calls him on his racism must have a chip on his shoulder or an agenda.


 
No, he's a victim, he's been treated terribly, it's a disgrace yada yada yada


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 12, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> Because he's a spoilt child, who, like many racists, think that anyone who calls him on his racism must have a chip on his shoulder or an agenda.


He obviously still feels wronged, it would have been nice to draw a line under it but it's going to drag on for a while now.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 12, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> He obviously still feels wronged, it would have been nice to draw a line under it but it's going to drag on for a while now.


He feels wronged? Is that it? A description of what you think his psychological state is rather than addressing what he did and the wider points around it? Into the fucking gutter.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 12, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> He obviously still feels wronged, it would have been nice to draw a line under it but it's going to drag on for a while now.


And racists often feel wronged when accused, in their eyes unreasonably, of racism, especially if a club run by idiots and a stadium peopled by supporters apparently engaged in a mass collective brain fart decides they are a martyr.

Would it have proved the genuineness of Evra's hurt in your eyes if _he_ had refused to shake Suarez's hand?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 12, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> He feels wronged? Is that it? A description of what you think his psychological state is rather than addressing what he did and the wider points around it? .


I'm speculating as to why he didn't shake his hand and i'm perfectly entitled to do so...


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 12, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> I'm speculating as to why he didn't shake his hand and i'm perfectly entitled to do so...


Well i applaud your exercise of your right. The content of it is pathetic though.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 12, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> And racists often feel wronged when accused, in their eyes unreasonably, of racism, especially if a club run by idiots and a stadium peopled by supporters apparently engaged in a mass collective brain fart decides they are a martyr.


So it's the fans fault as well?


Lo Siento. said:


> Would it have proved the genuineness of Evra's hurt in your eyes if _he_ had refused to shake Suarez's hand?


Perhaps it would.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 12, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Well i applaud your exercise of your right. The content of it is pathetic though.


Cheers.


----------



## manny-p (Feb 12, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> I'm speculating as to why he didn't shake his hand and i'm perfectly entitled to do so...


The important point here is that Suarez is a fucking disgrace and a cunt.


----------



## Yelkcub (Feb 12, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> So it's the fans fault as well?
> .


 
I think club and those fans who don't condemn him are partly to blame.


----------



## N_igma (Feb 12, 2012)

He's a cunt but I'll still cheer when he scores


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 12, 2012)

From a Guardian/Observer Editorial:


> *Kenny Dalglish proved the depth of his humanity with his extraordinary efforts to comfort and counsel the grieving families of the Hillsborough disaster; he does not have to demonstrate that he is a decent man. His stance throughout the Suárez case has not, however, seemed to engage with the gravity of the situation and its wider ramifications.*
> 
> Football gets no better than when the heat of competition is at its greatest. The game is nothing without passion and rivalry; we are all too aware of the dangers of it becoming a sanitised, corporate sport. But we must also recognise when the wider social good comes into play and when club must not be put before country.


my bolding.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2012/feb/12/observer-editorial-evra-suarez

And as one of the comments below the piece mentions, if Alan Hansen (on MotD) disassociates himself from both Dalglish and Liverpool FC, then there really are isolated.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 12, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> So it's the fans fault as well?


Without doubt. If the fans hadn't en masse treated the whole thing like a conspiracy against their club, and subjected the _victim_ to abuse, then maybe the club and the player might not have persisted with their own line.



> Perhaps it would.


 
Evra, apparently, is a bigger man than you give him credit for...


----------



## Maltin (Feb 12, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> And as one of the comments below the piece mentions, if Alan Hansen (on MotD) disassociates himself from both Dalglish and Liverpool FC, then there really are isolated.


How did he disassociate himself from Dalglish and LFC?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 12, 2012)

N_igma said:


> He's a cunt but I'll still cheer when he scores


 
Especially when it's the winner in the FA Cup and the Carling Cup finals.


----------



## pinkychukkles (Feb 12, 2012)

News just in...


> The Liverpool striker Luis Suárez has issued an official apology for refusing to shake hands with Patrice Evra before Saturday's Premier League game with Manchester United. "I have spoken with [Kenny Dalglish] since the game at Old Trafford and I realise I got things wrong," Suarez told the club's official website. "I've not only let him down, but also the club and what it stands for and I'm sorry. I made a mistake and I regret what happened. "I should have shaken Patrice Evra's hand before the game and I want to apologise for my actions. "I would like to put this whole issue behind me and concentrate on playing football."


 
Grauniad


----------



## Deareg (Feb 12, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> He's not as bad as Eric Cantona, physically attacking somebody in the crowd. Ferguson kept his fat gob shut on that one.


I am proud of Cantona for that, it was long overdue for some player to smack a racist bastard in the mouth, I am only sorry that it took so long and that it was not a black player that did it.

By the way can you fall any fuckin lower? Now taking the side of a BNP member and one with convictions for violence against innocent members of the public.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 12, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> From a Guardian/Observer Editorial:
> 
> my bolding.
> 
> ...


 
Since when has that liberal rag been either the conscience of football or even been influential with regards to football ?


----------



## TruXta (Feb 12, 2012)

pinkychukkles said:


> News just in...
> 
> 
> Grauniad


 
The right thing to do of course, but yet again too little too late. Someone needs to take charge of this sorry mess and right the ship again. Where are the owners?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 12, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I am proud of Cantona for that, it was long overdue for some player to smack a racist bastard in the mouth, I am only sorry that it took so long and that it was not a black player that did it.
> 
> By the way can you fall any fuckin lower? Now taking the side of a BNP member and one with convictions for violence against innocent members of the public.


 
Not surprised a thick cunt like yourself is supporting physical violence against fans. Typical scum fan.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 12, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Since when has that liberal rag been either the conscience of football or even been influential with regards to football ?


You don't seem to understand the basic point everyone with a sense of proportion grasps; forget tribal allegiance, this is about far more than football.

As everyone from the Prime Minister to SAF to The Guardian do understand, this is now about standing up for and respecting 20-30 years of societal progress. Liverpool need to get a grip of this one young man new to the country who doesn't know his arse from his elbow.


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 12, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Not surprised a thick cunt like yourself is supporting physical violence against fans. Typical scum fan.


 
Not particularly a footy follower, but you mean a single attack on one 'fan', with a past himself for violence, who had allegedly been throwing racist abuse at Cantona. Who also seems to have been a BNP/NF sympathiser, and was sentenced last year for having committed an assault on a manager of his son's football team? Just for a bit of perspective.


----------



## agricola (Feb 12, 2012)

stephj said:


> Not particularly a footy follower, but you mean one 'fan', with a past himself for violence, who had allegedly been throwing racist abuse at Cantona. Who also seems to have been a BNP/NF sympathiser, and was sentenced last year for having committed an assault on a manager of his son's football team? Just for a bit of perspective.


 
No offence, but Cantona knew not one jot of that (apart from the racist abuse he thought he heard) when he dived into the crowd.  His behaviour was a disgrace and he should have been banged up for it.


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 12, 2012)

agricola said:


> No offence, but Cantona knew not one jot of that (apart from the racist abuse he thought he heard) when he dived into the crowd. His behaviour was a disgrace and he should have been banged up for it.


 
Cantona got a conviction for it though didn't he? 

As I say, I'm not particularly a footy follower, just goldenecitrone's reply to what deareg posted rather jumped out at me and seemed somewhat OTT. Anyways, I'll sod off out of the footy forum again


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 12, 2012)

agricola said:


> No offence, but Cantona knew not one jot of that (apart from the racist abuse he thought he heard) when he dived into the crowd. His behaviour was a disgrace and he should have been banged up for it.


 
should have been knighted imo


----------



## agricola (Feb 12, 2012)

TruXta said:


> The right thing to do of course, but yet again too little too late. Someone needs to take charge of this sorry mess and right the ship again. Where are the owners?


 
TBH the issue here seems to be Suarez telling fibs, and then Liverpool backing him up (as you would expect they would) without checking to see if what he was saying was the truth.  It was bad in the first case when Commolli (and IIRC Kuyt) had to say before the hearing that they were wrong in order for their evidence not to be used to condemn Suarez, but from Dalglish's interview on Sky it appears someone (who can only have been Suarez tbh) told him that it was Evra who refused to shake hands.


----------



## agricola (Feb 12, 2012)

stephj said:


> Cantona got a conviction for it though didn't he?
> 
> As I say, I'm not particularly a footy follower, just goldenecitrone's reply to what deareg posted rather jumped out at me and seemed somewhat OTT. Anyways, I'll sod off out of the footy forum again


 
Cantona got a fine, but he kept his job, kept his fans and had his club and many other people loudly excuse his actions then and since.  Had it been the other way around the Palace fan would have got a fine, a substantial prison sentence, a lengthy (possibly life) ban from going to watch football and all the rest of the stigma that being a national hate figure would bring.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Feb 12, 2012)

pinkychukkles said:


> News just in...
> 
> 
> Grauniad



Dalglish has now also released a statement along with the Managing Director Ian Ayre.

Also from Grauniad http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/feb/12/luis-suarez-issues-apology-patrice-evra


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 12, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> You don't seem to understand the basic point everyone with a sense of proportion grasps; forget tribal allegiance, this is about far more than football.
> 
> As everyone from the Prime Minister to SAF to The Guardian do understand, this is now about standing up for and respecting 20-30 years of societal progress. Liverpool need to get a grip of this one young man new to the country who doesn't know his arse from his elbow.


 
I haven't got a tribal alliance what so ever  and I cannot see how this refusal to shake hands  is going to return us to the decade that you appaarntly see as year zero in terms of society's progress,  the 1980s.

Cameron has got involved because it is an opportunity to make some political advantage out of it not and thinks it 'dents' the England brand not  because he fears a slide back to constant  repeats of Love Thy Neighbour. The Guardian  having called for a Lib dem vote could hardly be said to be a force for societal progress and most of what passess for its football journalism  is probably the worst I have come across.


----------



## binka (Feb 12, 2012)

this is all fucking hillarious tbh. suarez is obviously a twat and shat all over dalgleish who is also a twat for giving suarez unconditional support. lfc as an organisation also look like twats for allowing the situation to deteriorate to almost comic levels. suarez and dalgleish have both issued appologies and the club have issued a statement condemning suarez. i get the impression that the owners finally had enough and told them they had better sort this out before the lfc brand is irreparably damaged.

and one added bonus all the lfc fans haven't got a clue what to think any more. great stuff imo


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 12, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Perhaps it would.


Presumably you found Evra's behaviour at the final whistle compelling evidence of the genuineness of his grievance then, right?


----------



## Joe Reilly (Feb 12, 2012)

agricola said:


> TBH the issue here seems to be Suarez telling fibs, and then Liverpool backing him up (as you would expect they would) without checking to see if what he was saying was the truth. It was bad in the first case when Commolli (and IIRC Kuyt) had to say before the hearing that they were wrong in order for their evidence not to be used to condemn Suarez, but from Dalglish's interview on Sky it appears someone (who can only have been Suarez tbh) told him that it was Evra who refused to shake hands.


 
I would say that KD in tying his reputation to that of Suarez will prove to be a disaster for him personally. Utterly mis-judged from start to finish.

Meanwhile can anyone explain what Suarez was doing when he pulled up his sleeve and kissed the inside of his wrist after scoring yesterday?


----------



## Lad (Feb 12, 2012)

binka said:


> this is all fucking hillarious tbh. suarez is obviously a twat and shat all over dalgleish who is also a twat for giving suarez unconditional support. lfc as an organisation also look like twats for allowing the situation to deteriorate to almost comic levels. suarez and dalgleish have both issued appologies and the club have issued a statement condemning suarez. i get the impression that the owners finally had enough and told them they had better sort this out before the lfc brand is irreparably damaged.
> 
> and one added bonus all the lfc fans haven't got a clue what to think any more. great stuff imo


 LFC brand eh?Hopefully it will put off some of the cranks who've latched onto the club.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 12, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Not surprised a thick cunt like yourself is supporting physical violence against fans. Typical scum fan.


(((((BNP))))


----------



## Deareg (Feb 12, 2012)

agricola said:


> No offence, but Cantona knew not one jot of that (apart from the racist abuse he thought he heard) when he dived into the crowd. His behaviour was a disgrace and he should have been banged up for it.


The racist abuse alone was reason enough to kick the fuck out of him.


----------



## Lad (Feb 12, 2012)

Deareg said:


> The racist abuse alone was reason enough to kick the fuck out of him.


 

Is it ok to kick fuck out of mu fans?


----------



## Deareg (Feb 12, 2012)

Lad said:


> Is it ok to kick fuck out of mu fans?


If they are being racist, yes!


----------



## Lad (Feb 12, 2012)

Deareg said:


> If they are being racist, yes!


 

Well seeing one of their favourite songs was and still is ,I'd rather be a Paki than a scouse I'm grateful for the go ahead.Cheers la.


----------



## Glitter (Feb 12, 2012)

Joe Reilly said:


> I would say that KD in tying his reputation to that of Suarez will prove to be a disaster for him personally. Utterly mis-judged from start to finish.
> 
> Meanwhile can anyone explain what Suarez was doing when he pulled up his sleeve and kissed the inside of his wrist after scoring yesterday?


 
Perhaps it's a sign of joy in Uraguay?

Seriously though I'm sick to fucking death of the whole thing. Liverpool's PR department want sacking and it's brought out the worst elements of everyone this whole thing imo. 

The issue at hand has been passed over for fucking moral point scoring from anyone who's stuck their beak in imo.


----------



## Glitter (Feb 12, 2012)

Lad said:


> Well seeing one of their favourite songs was and still is ,I'd rather be a Paki than a scouse I'm grateful for the go ahead.Cheers la.


 
No it isn't.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 12, 2012)

Lad said:


> Well seeing one of their favourite songs was and still is ,I'd rather be a Paki than a scouse I'm grateful for the go ahead.Cheers la.


It is a fucking long time, 20 odd years since I have heard anything like that sung by United fans, but if you hear it again, please, put the boot in for me too.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 12, 2012)

Glitter said:


> No it isn't.


He has not heard that sung inside any ground by United fans, not for a very, very long time.


----------



## binka (Feb 12, 2012)

Lad said:


> LFC brand eh?Hopefully it will put off some of the cranks who've latched onto the club.


well considering it is the brand which makes sure liverpool remain one of the worlds richest clubs despite being terrible on the pitch, having no champions league football and a stadium capacity of only 45k. if you lose the brand you can say goodbye to any hopes of ever being a success on the pitch again


----------



## Glitter (Feb 12, 2012)

Deareg said:


> He has not heard that sung inside any ground by United fans, not for a very, very long time.


 
I've never heard it. Admittedly I've only been going regularly for five or six years but I think that's often enough to know what is still being sung and what isn't.


----------



## Glitter (Feb 12, 2012)

Deareg said:


> He has not heard that sung inside any ground by United fans, not for a very, very long time.


 
Other half has had a season ticket at Anfield for 26 years. He's never heard it either.


----------



## Lad (Feb 12, 2012)

Deareg said:


> It is a fucking long time, 20 odd years since I have heard anything like that sung by United fans, but if you hear it again, please, put the boot in for me too.


 
Don't worry will do.It's a pity that some of you have got no real idea about what your fans are really like. You probaly haven't noticed that  the whole ethos of the fanbase is based on being grasses.And liars of course.Quick post up a picture of a smashed sink.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Feb 12, 2012)

Glitter said:


> Perhaps it's a sign of joy in Uraguay?
> 
> Seriously though I'm sick to fucking death of the whole thing. Liverpool's PR department want sacking and it's brought out the worst elements of everyone this whole thing imo.
> 
> The issue at hand has been passed over for fucking moral point scoring from anyone who's stuck their beak in imo.



Opinions are like arseholes aren't they, and this thread is full of self confessed non football fans having their say.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Feb 12, 2012)

Lad said:


> Don't worry will do.It's a pity that some of you have got no real idea about what your fans are really like. You probaly haven't noticed that  the whole ethos of the fanbase is based on being grasses.And liars of course.Quick post up a picture of a smashed sink.



Park, Park, wherever you may be. You eat dogs in your own country etc etc


----------



## Lad (Feb 12, 2012)

Glitter said:


> Other half has had a season ticket at Anfield for 26 years. He's never heard it either.


 

Tell him it happens in the boozers or on the street.Usually when they aren't hiding behind an escort.It does indeed get sung.Ask him about the Hillsborough songs,the fence japes etc.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 12, 2012)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Park, Park, wherever you may be. You eat dogs in your own country etc etc


We have been down this street before, firstly, they do eat dogs in Korea, that is a fact, secondly, is ther something wrong with them eating dogs? and thirdly, if United fans sang to Evra, you eat snails or frog legs in your own country. Would that also be racist?


----------



## Glitter (Feb 12, 2012)

Lad said:


> Tell him it happens in the boozers or on the street.Usually when they aren't hiding behind an escort.It does indeed get sung.Ask him about the Hillsborough songs,the fence japes etc.


 
I've heard all that. I'm not pretending all our fans are perfect. If you look at the semi final thread you'll see me condemning the Hillsborough singing I heard at Anfield. 

I've never heard the song you're claiming is regularly sung being sung. I'm happy to accept some of our fans are cunts (it's a minority but it's a significant one) but I firmly do not accept that that song is sung. It isn't.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 12, 2012)

Lad said:


> Tell him it happens in the boozers or on the street.Usually when they aren't hiding behind an escort.It does indeed get sung.Ask him about the Hillsborough songs,the fence japes etc.


I admit I don't get to many games anymore and when I do they are usually away games, where I go to the pub that United fans are in, and I have not heard them sing any racist song, it is 20 odd years since I heard any of the shit from United fans. You are just trying to take the spotlight off your own mob.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2012)

Liverpool's handling of this whole situation has been an utter disgrace. It's been quite shameful stuff.


----------



## Lad (Feb 12, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I admit I don't get to many games anymore and when I do they are usually away games, where I go to the pub that United fans are in, and I have not heard them sing any racist song, it is 20 odd years since I heard any of the shit from United fans. You are just trying to take the spotlight off your own mob.


 

Take the spotlight off us you're kidding right?We're never out of the spotlight for whatever so that's never going to happen.Whether it hurts your feelings or not I'm telling you it still get sung-in the boozers and streets.The difference is we don't act houlier than thou and aren't bad grasses.


----------



## Lad (Feb 12, 2012)

editor said:


> Liverpool's handling of this whole situation has been an utter disgrace. It's been quite shameful stuff.


 

We certainly shouldn't have apologised to those rats or not appealed.


----------



## Glitter (Feb 12, 2012)

Lad said:


> Take the spotlight off us you're kidding right?We're never out of the spotlight for whatever so that's never going to happen.Whether it hurts your feelings or not I'm telling you it still get sung-in the boozers and streets.The difference is we don't act houlier than thou and aren't bad grasses.


 
Grasses? 

Are you eight?


----------



## Lad (Feb 12, 2012)

Glitter said:


> Grasses?
> 
> Are you eight?


 

No I'm not but you know as much about your club as an 8 year old.Got anything to snitch about?It's the mu way.


----------



## Glitter (Feb 12, 2012)

Lad said:


> No I'm not but you know as much about your club as an 8 year old.Got anything to snitch about?It's the mu way.


 
Oh dear.


----------



## agricola (Feb 12, 2012)

Lad said:


> No I'm not but you know as much about your club as an 8 year old.Got anything to snitch about?It's the mu way.


 
Hurrah for the kopites!


----------



## Lad (Feb 12, 2012)

agricola said:


> Hurrah for the kopites!


 

Main Stand mate.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2012)

Lad said:


> We certainly shouldn't have apologised to those rats or not appealed.


Appealed against what? He admitted his racism and was rightly banned.


----------



## agricola (Feb 12, 2012)

Glitter said:


> Perhaps it's a sign of joy in Uraguay?
> 
> Seriously though I'm sick to fucking death of the whole thing. Liverpool's PR department want sacking and it's brought out the worst elements of everyone this whole thing imo.
> 
> The issue at hand has been passed over for fucking moral point scoring from anyone who's stuck their beak in imo.


 
The PR department are as innocent of blame as their lawyers are for not getting him off.  The person who needs to look at themselves is Dalglish, who clearly took Suarez's word for what happened even though it was - as the inquiry found out - directly contradicted by employees of the RS, and made no sense at all.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 12, 2012)

Lad said:


> Take the spotlight off us you're kidding right?We're never out of the spotlight for whatever so that's never going to happen.Whether it hurts your feelings or not I'm telling you it still get sung-in the boozers and streets.The difference is we don't act houlier than thou and aren't bad grasses.


You are starting to sound like Anchorage.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 12, 2012)

Lad said:


> No I'm not but you know as much about your club as an 8 year old.Got anything to snitch about?It's the mu way.


Why do you keep banging on about snitching? Snitching about what and who snitched?


----------



## agricola (Feb 12, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Why do you keep banging on about snitching? Snitching about what and who snitched?


 
Should it not be obvious, he is referring to that bloke who admitted racially abusing a Stoke player last week at Old Trafford (who was reported by the other United fans around him), and that a similar thing would never happen at the tin mine.

He also thinks that that makes them better than you.


----------



## Glitter (Feb 12, 2012)

agricola said:


> The PR department are as innocent of blame as their lawyers are for not getting him off. The person who needs to look at themselves is Dalglish, who clearly took Suarez's word for what happened even though it was - as the inquiry found out - directly contradicted by employees of the RS, and made no sense at all.


 
The club handled it really badly. Really really badly.

And whoever wrote that statement wants shooting.

To a certain extent I can understand the club backing their player but they didn't even do that very well. The whole thing has been deeply embarrassing for Liverpool and they'd do well to stfu and move on.

As I said though it's brought out the worst sides of both sets of fans.


----------



## Glitter (Feb 12, 2012)

agricola said:


> Should it not be obvious, he is referring to that bloke who admitted racially abusing a Stoke player last week at Old Trafford (who was reported by the other United fans around him), and that a similar thing would never happen at the tin mine.
> 
> He also thinks that that makes them better than you.


 
I thought he was referring to Evra being a 'snitch' for daring to complain about being racially abused.


----------



## agricola (Feb 12, 2012)

Glitter said:


> I thought he was referring to Evra being a 'snitch' for daring to complain about being racially abused.


 
Based on this post, I would say he means the fans:




			
				Lad said:
			
		

> Don't worry will do.It's a pity that some of you have got no real idea about what your fans are really like. You probaly haven't noticed that the whole ethos of the fanbase is based on being grasses.And liars of course.Quick post up a picture of a smashed sink


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2012)

Still, now that Liverpoool have thoroughly disgraced themselves, all right thinking football fans should lend their support to Cardiff City for the Carling Cup final. 

We've already won the moral victory so now we need to despatch them on the pitch too. It's the right thing to do.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2012)

Glitter said:


> I thought he was referring to Evra being a 'snitch' for daring to complain about being racially abused.


Unbelievable.


----------



## Glitter (Feb 12, 2012)

agricola said:


> Based on this post, I would say he means the fans:


 
Perhaps yeah.

Other half was in the away end yesterday and said there were some fans calling Evra a grass.


----------



## Glitter (Feb 12, 2012)

editor said:


> Unbelievable.


 
Me?


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2012)

Glitter said:


> Me?


I think I've gone off at a cross purpose here.


----------



## Glitter (Feb 12, 2012)

editor said:


> I think I've gone off at a cross purpose here.


 
 i wasn't sure if you were facepalming me for thinking it was about Evra or agreeing with me that it was and facepalming him.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2012)

I think I'll just facepalm myself.


----------



## big eejit (Feb 12, 2012)

Sounds like the owners have finally had enough and put Dalglish back in his box and left Suarez to dangle. Pity Dalglish didn't work it out for himself sooner.


----------



## Lad (Feb 12, 2012)

editor said:


> Still, now that Liverpoool have thoroughly disgraced themselves, all right thinking football fans should lend their support to Cardiff City for the Carling Cup final.
> 
> We've already won the moral victory so now we need to despatch them on the pitch too. It's the right thing to do.


 

I'll be looking forward to the game.We'll treat the Cardiff fans with good spirit unless they've got something else in mind.We wont listen to those old myths about Cardiff being bad hooligans.I've met quite a few having a bevvy when we were playing at our lucky ground the Millenium.They didn't like to stick around too long because they were on the hunt for mu fans.Or is that a myth as well?


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Feb 12, 2012)

Deareg said:


> We have been down this street before, firstly, they do eat dogs in Korea, that is a fact, secondly, is ther something wrong with them eating dogs? and thirdly, if United fans sang to Evra, you eat snails or frog legs in your own country. Would that also be racist?



a small minority in South Korea might but as you well know young Koreans (like Park) certainly wouldn't and therefore the song represents crude ethnic stereotyping. as for singing about frogs legs to French players then that would also be crass in the extreme and I remember United fans defending Cantona on the basis that the Palce fan had racially abused him.


----------



## Glitter (Feb 12, 2012)

Lad said:


> I'll be looking forward to the game.We'll treat the Cardiff fans with good spirit unless they've got something else in mind.We wont listen to those old myths about Cardiff being bad hooligans.I've met quite a few having a bevvy when we were playing at our lucky ground the Millenium.They didn't like to stick around too long because they were on the hunt for mu fans.Or is that a myth as well?


 
Apparently when Mr Glitter and his bro were in Cardiff an 18 year old kid asked them if they wanted to come with them to 'twat some Mancs since they took liberties here in the 70's' 

Not everything's a myth, in fact I've not seen any myths on here. The lie you posted isn't a myth.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 12, 2012)

Smokeandsteam said:


> a small minority in South Korea might but as you well know young Koreans (like Park) certainly wouldn't and therefore the song represents crude ethnic stereotyping. as for singing about frogs legs to French players then that would also be crass in the extreme and I remember United fans defending Cantona on the basis that the Palce fan had racially abused him.


Fuck off, you are grasping at straws.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2012)

Lad said:


> I'll be looking forward to the game.We'll treat the Cardiff fans with good spirit unless they've got something else in mind


"We". LOL.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Feb 12, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Fuck off, you are grasping at straws.



The usual United response when their hypocrisy is flagged.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 12, 2012)

Smokeandsteam said:


> The usual United response when their hypocrisy is flagged.


Christ! he wants to talk about hypocrisy now.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Feb 12, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Christ! he wants to talk about hypocrisy now.



No, merely pointing out that the holier than thou attitude of United is built on shite.


----------



## Corax (Feb 12, 2012)

Joe Reilly said:


> Meanwhile can anyone explain what Suarez was doing when he pulled up his sleeve and kissed the inside of his wrist after scoring yesterday?


I've heard he has a tattoo of a swastika there.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 12, 2012)

Lad said:


> They didn't like to stick around too long because they were on the hunt for mu fans.Or is that a myth as well?


 
No, but it's probably because unlike LFC, United have got a mob worthy of their interest.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 12, 2012)

Smokeandsteam said:


> No, merely pointing out that the holier than thou attitude of United is built on shite.


Have you got any examples?


----------



## Lad (Feb 12, 2012)

Glitter said:


> Apparently when Mr Glitter and his bro were in Cardiff an 18 year old kid asked them if they wanted to come with them to 'twat some Mancs since they took liberties here in the 70's'
> 
> Not everything's a myth, in fact I've not seen any myths on here. The lie you posted isn't a myth.


 

Believe what you want but it's true.

We as in LFC fans for your information.


"No, but it's probably because unlike LFC, United have got a mob worthy of their interest."


It's probaly more like they know gobshites when they meet them.Are you in the mob or just quote it to make you look tough?


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 12, 2012)

Lad said:


> Are you in the mob or just quote it to make you look tough?


 
Not even a United fan, I don't like them as it goes as Deareg will attest, but carry on, this is great entertainment.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 12, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Not even a United fan, I don't like them as it goes as Deareg will attest, but carry on, this is great entertainment.


Are you just saying that to make yourself look tough?


----------



## Glitter (Feb 12, 2012)

Lad said:


> Believe what you want but it's true.
> 
> We as in LFC fans for your information.


 
No it isn't. It's not about what I believe. I go. I know for certain you're lying.


----------



## Corax (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Deareg (Feb 12, 2012)

The voice of reason, Sleaterkinney?


----------



## Corax (Feb 12, 2012)

"I punched the wall. Yeah, I punched the wall. Don't know if you can see, my right hand's pretty red"

 

ETA: The ending is priceless. Seriously, this is the best thing Chris Morris has produced since Brasseye.


----------



## Lad (Feb 12, 2012)

Believe what you want.You,re a person who hears songs immeasurably worse than anything Suarez did or didn't say by shrugging it off and saying we're not perfect . Thanks for the insight into mobs though.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 12, 2012)

Lad said:


> Believe what you want.You,re a person who hears songs immeasurably worse than anything Suarez did or didn't say by shrugging it off and saying we're not perfect . Thanks for the insight into mobs though.


Strange how you are the only fan, of any team, who has heard this song being sung.


----------



## Glitter (Feb 12, 2012)

Lad said:


> Believe what you want.You,re a person who hears songs immeasurably worse than anything Suarez did or didn't say by shrugging it off and saying we're not perfect . Thanks for the insight into mobs though.


 
Am I? When was this then?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 12, 2012)

TruXta said:


> The right thing to do of course, but yet again too little too late. Someone needs to take charge of this sorry mess and right the ship again. Where are the owners?


They're better off staying out of it. I'm not happy he lied to Kenny and the club, he will probably be gone in the summer .


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 12, 2012)

Smokeandsteam said:


> No, merely pointing out that the holier than thou attitude of United is built on shite.


 
Yep. Good that Suarez has now apologised. Will Fergie have the good grace to apologise about his remarks? Let's wait and see.


----------



## Glitter (Feb 12, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> They're better off staying out of it. I'm not happy he lied to Kenny and the club, he will probably be gone in the summer .


 
Hope so because no matter what kind of a prick he is he's a good player.


----------



## Wilf (Feb 12, 2012)

Deareg said:


> The voice of reason, Sleaterkinney?



'Be proud of who you are' - says the man in the mask.


----------



## Lad (Feb 12, 2012)

Glitter said:


> Am I? When was this then?



In a post you made .You were gracious enough to say all your fans weren't all great.Suprisingly  the press don't report on 
these chants especially when you're not even playing us.It's always a laugh to hear the singing at York or somewhere in the League Cup.


----------



## Corax (Feb 12, 2012)

Glitter said:


> Hope so because no matter what kind of a prick he is he's a good player.


Wouldn't want him at my club though, personally.  I want to have _affection_ as well as admiration for the players wearing the shirt.  There's plenty of other players (eg Ronaldo, Berbatov) I wouldn't want for that same reason, no matter how good they are - and they're just arseholes, not bigots.


----------



## Glitter (Feb 12, 2012)

Lad said:


> In a post you made .You were gracious enough to say all your fans weren't all great.Suprisingly the press don't report on
> these chants especially when you're not even playing us.It's always a laugh to hear the singing at York or somewhere in the League Cup.


 
I'll type this slowly as you're clearly a bit hard of thinking. I'll even break it down for you. 

1. You made a post claiming that United sing 'I'd rather be a paki than a scouse' This is a lie and I told you so.

2. You said that United sing Hillsborough songs. I agreed that a minority, although a significant minority, did indeed do that. I made a point of mentioning my condemnation of it.

The point I was making was that I wasn't denying that certain factions of our fanbase do sing despicable songs. However the one you claim is regularly sung is not. It isn't sung at all. 

The press don't report on Hillsborough chants or Munich chants (of which there was also a lot of yesterday and last week). It's pretty much universally recognised that both clubs have their share of bellends who will chant abhorrent things. It's hardly news. Fortunately it isn't widespread from either club. Although it's getting worse again.


----------



## Glitter (Feb 12, 2012)

Corax said:


> Wouldn't want him at my club though, personally. I want to have _affection_ as well as admiration for the players wearing the shirt. There's plenty of other players (eg Ronaldo, Berbatov) I wouldn't want for that same reason, no matter how good they are - and they're just arseholes, not bigots.


 
Ronaldo and Bebatov? Seriously? Why?

I'd give my left tit for Ronaldo to come back to us. And I love Berbs.


----------



## Lad (Feb 12, 2012)

Glitter said:


> I'll type this slowly as you're clearly a bit hard of thinking. I'll even break it down for you.
> 
> 1. You made a post claiming that United sing 'I'd rather be a paki than a scouse' This is a lie and I told you so.
> 
> ...



much as you want it to be untrue it get sung in  boozers.You can call it a lie as long as you want but it isn't.Probaly you move in different circles.One where only a minority sing the songs we were talking about.LFC are as bad no doubt but we,re not as two faced.


----------



## Glitter (Feb 12, 2012)

Lad said:


> much as you want it to be untrue it get sung in boozers.You can call it a lie as long as you want but it isn't.Probaly you move in different circles.One where only a minority sing the songs we were talking about.LFC are as bad no doubt but we,re not as two faced.


 
It's a lie. It doesn't get sung. 

Nothing two faced about the truth sunshine.


----------



## Wilf (Feb 12, 2012)

Glitter said:


> Ronaldo and Bebatov? Seriously? Why?
> 
> I'd give my left tit for Ronaldo to come back to us. And I love Berbs.


Ronald was/is _*the*_ self regarding arsehole (and I'm a united fan) - and his self regarding arsehole quotient isn't reduced even 1% by his ability.  But yeah, what's wrong with Berbatov?  Perhaps he is lazy, at least in the sense he should hav got the fuck away from united when it became clear Ferguson wan't going to play him.  All that, to me is ultimately a _failure on Ferguson's part_ - he should have found a way of making it work.  But whatever, I've never heard anything about Berbatov being an arse.


----------



## Lad (Feb 12, 2012)

Glitter said:


> It's a lie. It doesn't get sung.
> 
> Nothing two faced about the truth sunshine.


 

You getting confused with not heard it with not getting sung.


----------



## Corax (Feb 12, 2012)

Glitter said:


> Ronaldo and Bebatov? Seriously? Why?


Ronaldo's a dick.  Hundreds of examples of that.
Berbatov's an selfish arsehole.  Going "on strike" to get his move was shitty behaviour towards his team-mates, not to mention the fans.

Both brilliant players.  But they'd have to undergo something pretty damascene for me to _like_ them.

If there are suspicions of club bias - I felt the same way about Robbie Keane in his latter years at Spurs*, and although he'll go down in Spurs history for his massive contribution towards our progress, I was pleased to see him leave in the end.

*His arrogance became out of control, spending 90 minutes shouting at his team-mates and blaming them because he'd failed to get on the end of pass after pass.


----------



## Glitter (Feb 12, 2012)

Wilf said:


> Ronald was/is _*the*_ self regarding arsehole (and I'm a united fan) - and his self regarding arsehole quotient isn't reduced even 1% by his ability. But yeah, what's wrong with Berbatov?  Perhaps he is lazy, at least in the sense he should hav got the fuck away from united when it became clear Ferguson wan't going to play him. All that, to me is ultimately a _failure on Ferguson's part_ - he should have found a way of making it work. But whatever, I've never heard anything about Berbatov being an arse.


 
I think Ronaldo's great. Always spoken very highly of the club and his time here and what he did on the pitch was simply breathtaking. I couldn't hate him if I tried. 

I don't think Berbs is lazy. Granted he doesn't bomb it round the pitch like Rooney but when you're as skilful as he is I don't think you need to as much. Berbs downfall (imo obviously) is my usual gripe of us having no midfield so he doesn't get the service. Rooney is more capable of dropping deep without it affecting his game. 

I think the fact he still wants to be a United player despite only getting a few games speaks volumes about his attitude and what he wants. The fact he's not getting any games despite being top scorer last season is a disgrace tbh. Although I'm delighted to see Wellbeck starting so much.


----------



## Wilf (Feb 12, 2012)

Corax said:


> Berbatov's an selfish arsehole. Going "on strike" to get his move was shitty behaviour towards his team-mates, not to mention the fans.


 Oh, aye, I forgot that.  x12


----------



## Corax (Feb 12, 2012)

Glitter said:


> I think the fact he still wants to be a United player despite only getting a few games speaks volumes about his attitude and what he wants.


Indeed it does...


----------



## Deareg (Feb 12, 2012)

Lad said:


> much as you want it to be untrue it get sung in boozers.You can call it a lie as long as you want but it isn't.Probaly you move in different circles.One where only a minority sing the songs we were talking about.LFC are as bad no doubt but we,re not as two faced.


How often are you in pubs with United supporters? You fuckin headcase.


----------



## Wilf (Feb 12, 2012)

Glitter said:


> I think the fact he still wants to be a United player despite only getting a few games speaks volumes about his attitude and what he wants. The fact he's not getting any games despite being top scorer last season is a disgrace tbh. Although I'm delighted to see Wellbeck starting so much.


Yeah, I suppose - I'm sure it's more of a positive decision to stay than _*Michael Owen's*_....  However, now that he absolutely knows he won't be playing more than the odd game, it seems like an odd decision.  I'd rather play for a mid-table team or abroad than _*not play*_ for one of the biggest teams.

But like I said it's more  of a ferguson failure.  If you can't find a way of playing somebody so good, you might as well tell him that and sell him.  It's really quite a fuck up if you can't find a way of playing somebody like Berbatov in your team.  Anyway, back to Uraguayan semantics...


----------



## Joe Reilly (Feb 12, 2012)

Corax said:


> I've heard he has a tattoo of a swastika there.


 
Ok. So is it a routine then for Mr S to do this after scoring?


----------



## Corax (Feb 12, 2012)

Joe Reilly said:


> Ok. So is it a routine then for Mr S to do this after scoring?


Only on Hitler's birthday.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 12, 2012)

Joe Reilly said:


> Ok. So is it a routine then for Mr S to do this after scoring?


 
Only against Tottenham.


----------



## Lad (Feb 12, 2012)

Deareg said:


> How often are you in pubs with United supporters? You fuckin headcase.



Not often have you smelt the ugly inbred melts?Last time was in the FA Cup when Gerrard got sent off.They only sang  it for a short time.They like to outnumber you at least 5 to 1 otherwise its a quick call to the bizzies.Don't shoot the messenger soft lad.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 12, 2012)

Lad said:


> Not often have you smelt the ugly inbred melts?Last time was in the FA Cup when Gerrard got sent off.They only sang it for a short time.They like to outnumber you at least 5 to 1 otherwise its a quick call to the bizzies.Don't shoot the messenger soft lad.


We can't all be as tough as you.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 12, 2012)

Lad said:


> Don't worry will do.It's a pity that some of you have got no real idea about what your fans are really like. You probaly haven't noticed that the whole ethos of the fanbase is based on being grasses.And liars of course.Quick post up a picture of a smashed sink.


I asked you before to tell me who was snitching and what were they snitching about.


----------



## Wilf (Feb 12, 2012)

Lad said:


> Not often have you smelt the ugly inbred melts?Last time was in the FA Cup when Gerrard got sent off.They only sang it for a short time.They like to outnumber you at least 5 to 1 otherwise its a quick call to the bizzies.Don't shoot the messenger soft lad.


 
 I take it from the 'you' that you were indeed sat in this pub when this happened.  You were one of the people waiting for the odds to drop below 5 to 1 for you to steam in and attack them - and when it did, they were so scared of you they called the police? Yes?  This is either true or untrue - and in either scenario, you are a waste of space.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 12, 2012)

This is the Liverpool thread. There's another thread for talking about the upstarts.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 12, 2012)

TruXta said:


> This is the Liverpool thread. There's another thread for talking about the upstarts.


 Yes indeed, the Angelic Upstarts were a solidly anti-racist band, they should be kept away from this thread.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 13, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Yes indeed, the Angelic Upstarts were a solidly anti-racist band, they should be kept away from this thread.


 
 Never heard of'em, should I check them out?


----------



## Wilf (Feb 13, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Never heard of'em, should I check them out?


Yes, but try to avoid any cultural misunderstandings.
In the 70s, spitting on someone was considered _anti-racist_.


----------



## Joe Reilly (Feb 13, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> ... he will probably be gone in the summer .


 
Let's hope he takes Suarez with him.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 13, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Never heard of'em, should I check them out?


If you like punk music, then definitely.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 13, 2012)

There's punk and then there is punk.


----------



## Wilf (Feb 13, 2012)

Pressure mounts - this time from the sponsors:
http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/feb/13/luis-suarez-liverpool-standard-chartered
Be interesting if Dalglish and/or Suarez are forced into a fulsome apology which incorporates the original incident.  Looks like it's going that way, though there'll no doubt be some kind of figleaf that makes it look like Dalglish isn't being criticised.

If there is some kind of genuine apology, will also be interesting to see how the fans who have bought the Suarez shirts respond to it.  They'll (rightly) say the club backed down in the face of the owners and sponsors.  Just happens that the club should never have started this car crash in the first place.


----------



## agricola (Feb 13, 2012)

Wilf said:


> Pressure mounts - this time from the sponsors:
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/feb/13/luis-suarez-liverpool-standard-chartered
> Be interesting if Dalglish and/or Suarez are forced into a fulsome apology which incorporates the original incident. Looks like it's going that way, though there'll no doubt be some kind of figleaf that makes it look like Dalglish isn't being criticised.
> 
> If there is some kind of genuine apology, will also be interesting to see how the fans who have bought the Suarez shirts respond to it. They'll (rightly) say the club backed down in the face of the owners and sponsors. Just happens that the club should never have started this car crash in the first place.


 
There are Yanks Out! banners being dusted off as we speak.


----------



## Corax (Feb 13, 2012)

Just wondered - have Johnson or Sterling made any comment since it happened?  And did they wear the T-Shirts?


----------



## agricola (Feb 14, 2012)

Corax said:


> Just wondered - have Johnson or Sterling made any comment since it happened? And did they wear the T-Shirts?


 
Johnson did, I think Sterling was concentrating on his domestic issues though.


----------



## mack (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd quite like to see Sterling get some time on the pitch (he can't be any worse than fucking Downing)


----------



## Corax (Feb 14, 2012)

agricola said:


> Johnson did


I wonder how he's feeling about that.

Not blaming the guy at all - very difficult position to be in for him, even if he wasn't convinced by Suarez claims of innocence.



agricola said:


> I think Sterling was concentrating on his domestic issues though.


Wassat then?  Had a quick google, but couldn't see anything obvious.


----------



## Glitter (Feb 19, 2012)

We got a wedding card off Kenny Dalglish yesterday. Husband was delighted.

Me not so much


----------



## Deareg (Feb 19, 2012)

Glitter said:


> We got a wedding card off Kenny Dalglish yesterday. Husband was delighted.
> 
> Me not so much


I would say that is grounds for divorce, hold on to it, you never know.

And congratulations!


----------



## Glitter (Feb 19, 2012)

There was a lot of commenting on our 'mixed race' relationship yesterday


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 19, 2012)

Today is the first time Steven Gerrard, Luis Suarez and Andy Carroll have started together for LFC


----------



## starfish (Feb 19, 2012)

Hoping this will be as good as the League Cup match. With a different result of course.


----------



## Corax (Feb 19, 2012)

Well, Brighton are clearly no Stevenage FC.


----------



## Voley (Feb 19, 2012)

Enjoyed that. It's been a while since we properly hammered anyone. Should be in a good frame of mind for next weekend.


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 19, 2012)

The poor fuckers  3 own goals Long way to come to see a naked man and Donkey Carroll hit the net


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 19, 2012)

Brighton really bent over backwards to help us score today. Good result. I doubt Stoke will be as accommodating.


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 19, 2012)

Strange how we had to play Brighton in the CC and FA and now Stoke in both cups too.  Not complaining though, take a home tie now and avoided Chelsea and Spurs.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 20, 2012)

Got to love ole Kenny's display of solidarity with his resident racist, I think it's quite obvious that neither King Kenny nor Suarez meant any word of that apology for the handshake.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 20, 2012)

revol68 said:


> Got to love ole Kenny's display of solidarity with his resident racist, I think it's quite obvious that neither King Kenny nor Suarez meant any word of that apology for the handshake.


 
Maybe he was scared Suarez would bite Charlie Adam's ear off if he didn't give him the ball.

Dagliesh is turning out to be the biggest count in this affair.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 20, 2012)

King. Counts are a dime a dozen.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 20, 2012)

TruXta said:


> King. Counts are a dime a dozen.


Only three on this thread.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 20, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Only three on this thread.



Name names, Meg.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 20, 2012)

SK, you (now rescinded)  and some other count.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 20, 2012)

I couldn't handle the responsibilities that come with count-hood.


----------



## Corax (Feb 20, 2012)

Call me Vlad.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 20, 2012)

I certainly feel I have a stake in these matters.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 20, 2012)

TruXta said:


> I certainly feel I have a stake in these matters.


 
You've been _rescinded _though. Is the stake through your heart?


----------



## TruXta (Feb 20, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> You've been _rescinded _though. Is the stake through your heart?


 
Hey, I'm not the baddie anymore, you are.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 21, 2012)

TruXta said:


> King. Counts are a dime a dozen.


 
Fucking CUNTing autocorrect.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 21, 2012)

That's sexist.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 21, 2012)

TruXta said:


> That's sexist.


 
Oh I forgot this is the politically correct thread


----------



## TruXta (Feb 21, 2012)

From now on this thread will be the most right on thread Urban has ever seen. This thread will win the fucking Nobel Peace Prize.


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2012)

I can already hear the Liverpool knees knocking together in fear of a Carling Cup humiliation.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 21, 2012)

editor said:


> I can already hear the Liverpool knees knocking together in fear of a Carling Cup humiliation.



That'll be your tinnitus old chap. I'm feeling fairly confident. No disrespect to Cardiff, who I can easily see in the PL next season, but given our recent form we ought to handle you lot without too much fuzz. Carroll for a hat trick?


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2012)

TruXta said:


> That'll be your tinnitus old chap. I'm feeling fairly confident. No disrespect to Cardiff, who I can easily see in the PL next season, but given our recent form we ought to handle you lot without too much fuzz. Carroll for a hat trick?


That's what I like to see. Premiership arrogance and over confidence.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 21, 2012)

editor said:


> That's what I like to see. Premiership arrogance and over confidence.



I'm just balancing out your faux underdog pluckiness.


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2012)

TruXta said:


> I'm just balancing out your faux underdog pluckiness.


Keep telling me how you're going to handle us with ease. Go on. More!


----------



## TruXta (Feb 21, 2012)

editor said:


> Keep telling me how you're going to handle us with ease. Go on. More!



Keep your S&M fantasies to yourself please!


----------



## Deareg (Feb 21, 2012)

editor said:


> I can already hear the Liverpool knees knocking together in fear of a Carling Cup humiliation.


If you can hear moaning as well then it is definitely not there knee's they are knocking.


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 21, 2012)

Anyone going to the game?  Couldn't get tickets myself.


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 21, 2012)

TruXta said:


> but given our recent form we ought to handle you lot without too much fuzz. Carroll for a hat trick?


 
Bold prediction personally I am not so confident, I expect this to be a close one.  One off game, huge occassion anything can happen.


----------



## Utopia (Feb 21, 2012)

Come on Cardiff...........smash the racist pigs. 

2-1 Cardiff win I officially predict.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 21, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> Bold prediction personally I am not so confident, I expect this to be a close one.  One off game, huge occassion anything can happen.



Wasn't entirely serious about the Carroll hat trick.


----------



## mack (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## Fedayn (Feb 21, 2012)

Is he pointing at the streakers wee cock? In fairness there's already enough big pricks at Anfield.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 21, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Is he pointing at the streakers wee cock? In fairness there's already enough big pricks at *Ibrox*.


 


Did I miss something here or are you mixing up sectarianism with racism?


----------



## anchorage (Feb 21, 2012)

editor said:


> That's what I like to see. Premiership arrogance and over confidence.




Kenny Miller is a player for the big occasion.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 21, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Did I miss something here or are you mixing up sectarianism with racism?




No, it's their go to catch all claim.


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> In fairness there's already enough big pricks at Ibrox.


Get the fuck off this thread with that fucking Scottish nonsense. This is about the heroic Welsh vs the racist Liverpool.


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 21, 2012)

mack said:


>


 
Is this a caption competition?

_"Black football boots, la? That's so 1987."_


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 21, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Did I miss something here or are you mixing up sectarianism with racism?


 


editor said:


> Get the fuck off this thread with that fucking Scottish nonsense. This is about the heroic Welsh vs the racist Liverpool.


 
Sorry, I was meaning Anfield but fuck knows why I said Ibrox..... 

ps Ed, not sure about heroic but certainly the latter.....


----------



## anchorage (Feb 21, 2012)

editor said:


> Get the fuck off this thread with that fucking Scottish nonsense. This is about the heroic Welsh vs the racist Liverpool.




Wales, Liverpool same region.


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Wales, Liverpool same region.


So full of fail and ignorance, it's barely worth replying.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 21, 2012)

editor said:


> So full of fail and ignorance, it's barely worth replying.




How many scotches involved with the southern region team ?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 21, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Hey, I'm not the baddie anymore, you are.


Oh noes, not an internetz baddie!


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 21, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Sorry, I was meaning Anfield but fuck knows why I said Ibrox.....


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 21, 2012)

editor said:


> So full of fail and ignorance, it's barely worth replying.


 
Well, the guy that got arrested at Anfield the other week for making monkey noises was from NORTH Wales. I'd keep to calling yourselves Cardiff.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 21, 2012)

anchorage said:


> How many scotches involved with the southern region team ?


 
Quite a few if Ferguson is there.


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Well, the guy that got arrested at Anfield the other week for making monkey noises was from NORTH Wales. I'd keep to calling yourselves Cardiff.


You've no idea if he was Welsh or just another Englisch invader bur he's not really important - here's where the real shame lies.


> Premier League - Reds 'incited racial intolerance'
> Liverpool have been accused by equality campaigners of "critically undermining" the fight against racism in football with their support for Luis Suarez and have been urged to apologise to Patrice Evra
> 
> The Uruguay striker was banned for eight games for racially abusing Manchester United defender Patrice Evra during the two sides' Premier League clash at Anfield in October. Though the club decided against an appeal, they have repeatedly made clear their dissatisfaction with the guilty verdict.
> ...


Disgusting stuff.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 26, 2012)

No change to the team that beat Brighton.  Reina, Johnson, Agger, Skrtel, Enrique, Gerrard, Adam, Henderson, Downing, Suarez, Carroll

Bellamy will be on at some stage


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 26, 2012)

First cup in 6 years and Thursday cup is on!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 26, 2012)

Kenny Dalglish is the only person to win all Domestic titles in England as Player and Manager.


----------



## Voley (Feb 26, 2012)

Ahhh, got a fucking trophy lads waaaaheeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Cardiff were fucking brilliant mind! Glad to have got a trpohy bu really fucking pisssed too!  WAAAYHHEEEYYY!


----------



## TruXta (Feb 26, 2012)

That was a nice surprise. Didn´t see it myself, judging by reports it was a cracking game.


----------



## Frank Arthur (Feb 27, 2012)

So lucky for Liverpool last night. Anyway, they deserved to win it.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 27, 2012)

A trophy at last. Hopefully the first of many under Kenny.


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 27, 2012)

FA Cup please!


----------



## Voley (Feb 27, 2012)

Yeah, more of that please. I'd forgotten what it's like to win something.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 27, 2012)

*Carling Cup victory will help Liverpool entice Europe's elite, says Comolli*




​


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 3, 2012)

Would you please get at least a point off this shower today...


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 3, 2012)

Carra's past it


----------



## Big Gunz (Mar 3, 2012)

First row has been seized by the Feds, any other streams?


----------



## TruXta (Mar 3, 2012)

lshunter.tv, second sopcast link. We should've been two up, definitely the better team, playing some of the best football I've seen all season from us. Henderson and Spearing looking good, shocking as that sounds.


----------



## Big Gunz (Mar 3, 2012)

Cheers TruXta.


----------



## Big Gunz (Mar 3, 2012)

Hit the post 21 times this season City second with 16.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 3, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Carra's past it


 
Still has quality as a squad member but has been rightly dropped to the bench. Apart from the goal, where him and Enrique gifted RVP the goal he's been decent.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 3, 2012)

Looks like Arteta got a nasty injury there, hope he recovers OK.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 3, 2012)

Downing is playing well


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 3, 2012)

Ok, blow the whistle - I'll take the draw.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 3, 2012)

Unbelievable.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 3, 2012)

Fucking Carra


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 3, 2012)

Oh well. Still got the FA cup to play for. We deserved to lose after squandering so many chances yet again.


----------



## Voley (Mar 3, 2012)

For fucks sake. Another game where we do everything but score.


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 3, 2012)

Haha same ol scousers.... Not very good


----------



## TruXta (Mar 3, 2012)

Story of our season, really. Dominate play, squander chances, lose points. FA cup is all we have to play for now.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 4, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Story of our season, really. Dominate play, squander chances, lose points. FA cup is all we have to play for now.



I think that 4th place is wide open and will remain like that. Arsenal are a one player team and liable to go on another losing run, who knows what Chelsea will do now AVB has gone and Liverpool remain consistently inconsistent.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 4, 2012)

Smokeandsteam said:


> I think that 4th place is wide open and will remain like that. Arsenal are a one player team and liable to go on another losing run, who knows what Chelsea will do now AVB has gone and Liverpool remain consistently inconsistent.


 
Well, if we are going to challenge, we are going to need a goal scorer. We can't rely on Martin Skrtel to get the odd goal.


----------



## Corax (Mar 4, 2012)

Yep.  You need to splash out £30+ for a striker.

lol.


----------



## Voley (Mar 4, 2012)

I didn't think 4th place was realistic at the beginning of the season and I've not seen anything to change that tbh. If we'd won yesterday we might've been in with a reasonable shout. A League Cup/FA Cup double would be very nice, mind.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 4, 2012)

We won't get fourth.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 4, 2012)

Corax said:


> Yep. You need to splash out £30+ for a striker.
> 
> lol.


 
Hasn't he got a better goal per minute ratio than the racist cannibal? That was £23m well spent as well.


----------



## Big Gunz (Mar 5, 2012)

Interesting article on the misfiring Suarez.  http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/blog/2012/mar/05/liverpool-luis-suarez


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 8, 2012)

Liverpool defender Glen Johnson reignites Suarez racism row

Fuck sake, it's as if they run round trying to find feet to shove in their own mouths, idiocy it seems is a highly prized asset at Anfield.



> But Johnson believes Evra "stayed up all night" coming up with a plan to make sure Suárez did not greet his opponent in the expected manner by holding his hand by his side.


 

And on the t-shirts, sweet fucking Jesus......



> "It seemed to come across that we were making a point. We weren't. It was the club's idea. But obviously we all agreed. We didn't really think about how people would react."


 
And this little gem???



> Johnson accused the former Manchester United defender Paul McGrath of racism after he used Twitter to criticise Johnson for wearing the T-shirt.
> Johnson claimed: "The McGrath thing … that's actually racist. Saying what he said is racist. He is only saying that to me because I was the only black lad wearing the T-shirt. He's targeting me because of my colour."


----------



## revol68 (Mar 8, 2012)

He really is thick as pig shit.


----------



## Joe Reilly (Mar 8, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Liverpool defender Glen Johnson reignites Suarez racism row
> 
> Fuck sake, it's as if they run round trying to find feet to shove in their own mouths, idiocy it seems is a highly prized asset at Anfield.
> 
> ...


 

'He's targetting me because of my colour'...when McGrath is an almost identical shade. Scarcely believable. That he can regard his riposte as anti-racist shows how twisted the perception of what racism actually can be these days.

If he was around when McGrath was growing in Dublin in the 60's there's little doubt he have a far better idea.


----------



## agricola (Mar 8, 2012)

TBH the weirdest bit about that article is where he tried to claim he is the only black player at the club.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 8, 2012)

http://www.whoateallthepies.tv/transfer_talk/1292/glen_johnson_ni.html
Not the sharpest tool in the box is our Glen.


----------



## Corax (Mar 8, 2012)

Joe Reilly said:


> 'He's targetting me because of my colour'...when McGrath is an almost identical shade.


Whilst I agree that GJ is being a wazzock, and is either incredibly thick, badly advised, or both - I think you may be missing the point astronomically there.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 8, 2012)

Corax said:


> Whilst I agree that GJ is being a wazzock, and is either incredibly thick, badly advised, or both - I think you may be missing the point astronomically there.


 
No, I fear you might be.


----------



## Corax (Mar 8, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> No, I fear you might be.


How so? McGrath's skin tone is irrelevant.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 8, 2012)

Corax said:


> How so? McGrath's skin tone is irrelevant.


 
Not really, the question is simple, how is McGrath, a black bloke, being racist by commenting on Johnson's, another black fella, reaction to the issue? Why is it not racist??


----------



## Corax (Mar 8, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Not really, the question is simple, how is McGrath, a black bloke, being racist by commenting on Johnson's, another black fella, reaction to the issue? Why is it not racist??


Are you contending that black people cannot be racist against black people?


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 8, 2012)

Corax said:


> Are you contending that black people cannot be racist against black people?


 
No, but given both are black, which is pertinent to the point McGrath was making, and there was no racism ie any attempt to belittle/dehumanise/denigrate Johnson due to his race it makes it slightly, culturally and politically, it is i'm sure you'd agree difficult for him to claim it was racism. His skin colour makes it less likely it was racist not impossible. Now, what do you think of Johnson's idiotic claim that McGrath was being racist?!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 8, 2012)

Why did he single out Johnson for comment and not any of his team-mates?


----------



## Corax (Mar 8, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> No, but given both are black, which is pertinent to the point McGrath was making, and there was no racism ie any attempt to belittle/dehumanise/denigrate Johnson due to his race it makes it slightly, culturally and politically, it is i'm sure you'd agree difficult for him to claim it was racism. His skin colour makes it less likely it was racist not impossible. Now, what do you think of Johnson's idiotic claim that McGrath was being racist?!


The point was made that McGrath couldn't be "targeting [him] because of [his] colour" because "McGrath is an almost identical shade". That's poppycock, and was what I responded to. Do you disagree?

As I've said previously, I think GJ was/is being a wazzock. However, McGrath did indeed target him because of his race, and IMO he did so because he loaded certain expectations on him, certain 'duties' or 'loyalties' that to the best of my knowledge GJ has never signed up for. Whether that's racism is a matter for interpretation. Personally I don't think so, although I do think it's incredibly crass and portrays a simplistic attitude to the issue. It certainly involves judgements made solely on the basis of colour, so tbh I'm right on the line over whether it falls under 'racism'.  That would be entirely the same if McGrath was white though.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 8, 2012)

Corax said:


> The point was made that McGrath couldn't be "targeting [him] because of [his] colour" because "McGrath is an almost identical shade". That's poppycock, and was what I responded to. Do you disagree?
> 
> As I've said previously, I think GJ was/is being a wazzock. However, McGrath did indeed target him because of his race, and IMO he did so because he loaded certain expectations on him, certain 'duties' or 'loyalties' that to the best of my knowledge GJ has never signed up for. Whether that's racism is a matter for interpretation. Personally I don't think so, although I do think it's incredibly crass and portrays a simplistic attitude to the issue. That would be entirely the same if McGrath was white though.


 
No, the point was because was referring to him Johnson, ie a black man it was racist, that's what Johnson said, here *"The McGrath thing … that's actually racist. Saying what he said is racist. He is only saying that to me because I was the only black lad wearing the T-shirt. He's targeting me because of my colour."* No-one has said he didn't point Johnson out because of his skin colour, but that is not racist, it depends on what/why/when and most of all the context. McGrath was clearly asking why Johnson, as a black man, was so defensive of Suarez. Is that racist as Johnson thinks? I would suggest McGrath-as Joe pointed out-has a very clear understanding of the corrosive effects of racism given his background and is able, given he's not as thick as pig shit, to differentiate between racism and what he did. McGrath was certainly using his race/skin colour/ethnicity (delete as preferred) to make a point as regards another black man's reaction and conduct in the aftermath of that racism, so yes, his race/skin colour/ethnicity was and is an issue. As such it certainly made Johnson's idiotic claim of racism that bit less likely and frankly embarrassing.


----------



## Corax (Mar 8, 2012)

I responded to a post, not the story. Which is why I quoted that post in my reply.  Why are you ignoring the post I responded to?


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 8, 2012)

Corax said:


> Why are you ignoring the post I responded to?


 
Joes post?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 8, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> No, the point was because was referring to him Johnson, ie a black man it was racist, that's what Johnson said, here *"The McGrath thing … that's actually racist. Saying what he said is racist. He is only saying that to me because I was the only black lad wearing the T-shirt. He's targeting me because of my colour."* No-one has said he didn't point Johnson out because of his skin colour, but that is not racist, it depends on what/why/when and most of all the context. McGrath was clearly asking why Johnson, as a black man, was so defensive of Suarez. Is that racist as Johnson thinks?


 
So, questioning a person's attitudes based on their skin colour isn't racist?, is that what you're saying?


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 8, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> So, questioning a person's attitudes based on their skin colour isn't racist?, is that what you're saying?


 
Not de facto racist no. We have, in this scenario McGrath, like Johnson a black fella feeling let down/depressed/angry/etc because he feels another black man might, in his opinion be ignoring/defending racism. This is not racist no. Is the context not important? Is the story behind it not important?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 8, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Not de facto racist no. We have, in this scenario McGrath, like Johnson a black fella feeling let down/depressed/angry/etc because he feels another black man might, in his opinion be ignoring/defending racism. This is not racist no. Is the context not important? Is the story behind it not important?


Yeah it is, you can't presuppose something based on skin colour. Johhny Barnes has also come under attack on this.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 8, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Yeah it is, you can't presuppose something based on skin colour. Johhny Barnes has also come under attack on this.


 
Then we disagree, the context is important in this case. I agree it could certainly be seen as very well be clumsy, but in this incident not racist.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 9, 2012)

Corax said:


> How so? McGrath's skin tone is irrelevant.


 
Skin tone or shade is the wrong phrase. It's a shared ethnic background that McGrath and Johnson have in common.


----------



## Joe Reilly (Mar 9, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Skin tone or shade is the wrong phrase. It's a shared ethnic background that McGrath and Johnson have in common.


 
Not only shared but both are _mixed_ race which probably makes the allegation dafter still.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 9, 2012)

Some great photos here, http://theredsgallery.tumblr.com/


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 10, 2012)

Team - Reina ; Johnson, Coates, Skrtel, Jose Enrique ; Kuyt, Spearing, Adam, Henderson, Bellamy ; Suarez

Carra not starting....


----------



## N_igma (Mar 10, 2012)

Bit of an experimental line up there alright. 2-1 to the pool.


----------



## Deareg (Mar 10, 2012)

N_igma said:


> Bit of an experimental line up there alright. 2-1 to the pool.


Is that new speak for a shit squad?


----------



## N_igma (Mar 10, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Is that new speak for a shit squad?


 
Pfft shit squad my arse. I don't think anyone can say Liverpool have a shit squad.


----------



## Big Gunz (Mar 10, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Carra not starting....


 
Knackers yard


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 10, 2012)

3 losses in a row for the first time in ten years, not good


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 10, 2012)

Your shit, your team is shit, your squad is shit, your manager is nothing ..... Though you will allow this all to be masked by a carling cup win / cup win against utd etc


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 10, 2012)

DRINK? said:


> Your shit, your team is shit, your squad is shit, your manager is nothing .....


You can't tell the difference between you're and your. Priceless.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 10, 2012)

So, who is going to be your manager next season? You can't possibly allow that doddering fool to spend another £80m?


----------



## Deareg (Mar 10, 2012)

N_igma said:


> Pfft shit squad my arse. I don't think anyone can say Liverpool have a shit squad.


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 10, 2012)

I can as it goes.... the slapdashness that comes with iPhone posting.... The
Priceless thing is how you will take anything to cover the pool's shortcomings. You're shit... Happy now


----------



## magneze (Mar 10, 2012)

League cup win = everything shit? Interesting logic.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 10, 2012)

DRINK? said:


> I can as it goes.... the slapdashness that comes with iPhone posting.... The
> Priceless thing is how you will take anything to cover the pool's shortcomings. You're shit... Happy now


Can you read?. I just posted up there that we had lost three in a row, how the fuck am I covering up the shortcomings you idiot?


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 10, 2012)

League cup win covered up a lot of flaws to the deluded pool fans


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 10, 2012)

DRINK? said:


> League cup win covered up a lot of flaws to the deluded pool fans


Where is this bollocks fantasy coming from?


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 10, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> 3 losses in a row for the first time in ten years, not good


 
King Kenny going one better than Hodgson.


----------



## agricola (Mar 10, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Where is this bollocks fantasy coming from?


 
The same place that the "Suarez is one of the top strikers in world football" fantasy comes from?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 10, 2012)

Have the bitters scored or something?.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 10, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Have the bitters scored or something?.


 
Indeed and he didn't cost tens of millions..... Oh the shame....


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 10, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Indeed and he didn't cost tens of millions..... Oh the shame....


What shame?. Moyes was asked what the highlight of his ten years was and his answer was beating us.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 10, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> What shame?. Moyes was asked what the highlight of his ten years was and his answer was beating us.


 
In fairness everyone enjoys beating you lot. But it gets boring after a while. If i'm right I think he was referring to the 3-0 game, which was fucking funny and frankly fairly memorable.


----------



## N_igma (Mar 10, 2012)

Deareg said:


> ​


 
  Sunderland have a good squad too, they are in the top tier of English football. Only an idiot would say any team in the Premiership has a shit squad. Some are better than others but none are shit.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 10, 2012)

N_igma said:


> Sunderland have a good squad too, they are in the top tier of English football. Only an idiot would say any team in the Premiership has a shit squad. Some are better than others but none are shit.


 
They're all shit in Europe this season, so maybe we should just say Liverpool are more shit than some others.


----------



## marshall (Mar 10, 2012)

Didn't you have more points at this stage last year? Fantasists.


----------



## Big Gunz (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes we are shit, a shower of shit and Kenny has brought a load of shit for close to 100m.


----------



## anchorage (Mar 11, 2012)

Queen kenny, spent 100 million and are 2 points ahead of everton.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 11, 2012)

They'll have to spend 'big' this year .....again


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 11, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Queen kenny, spent 100 million and are 2 points ahead of everton.


and people said it was crazy hiring a manager who hadn't taken charge of a team since the 1990s


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 11, 2012)

Three years ago this week Liverpool mullered Real Madrid 4-0 at Anfield and spanked United 4-1 at OT,fuck me that seems like a long time ago now.


----------



## Deareg (Mar 11, 2012)

Any other manager would have gone grey by now, but not mr Grecian 2000.


----------



## big eejit (Mar 11, 2012)

I thought Dalglish looked awful in the post match interview. Really unhealthy. Poor bugger.


----------



## binka (Mar 12, 2012)

39 points from 27 games. anyone want to guess how many points liverpool had after 27 games last season? i'll give you a clue - theres a 3 and a 9 in it. the only improvement is in goal difference. last season it was three this season it is plus four. money well spent im sure you'll agree


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 12, 2012)

93?


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 12, 2012)

Mind you, they hadn't had the lazy racism of the club some of their fans and its structures exposed at this point last year.


----------



## Deareg (Mar 12, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Mind you, they hadn't had the lazy racism of the club some of their fans and its structures exposed at this point last year.


But they did have a decent manager.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 12, 2012)

Deareg said:


> But they did have a decent manager.


You think Kenny is a good manager?

No charges for the fan in the Adeyemi incident.


----------



## big eejit (Mar 13, 2012)

Kenny Dalglish has launched an impassioned defence of his record at Liverpool, claiming he should not be judged by the club's league position alone and that kit deals are as important as victories.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/mar/12/kenny-dalglish-kit-deals-liverpool

Dalglish's new found holistic approach to football management.


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 13, 2012)

this made me laugh


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 13, 2012)

big eejit said:


> Kenny Dalglish has launched an impassioned defence of his record at Liverpool, claiming he should not be judged by the club's league position alone and that kit deals are as important as victories.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/mar/12/kenny-dalglish-kit-deals-liverpool
> 
> Dalglish's new found holistic approach to football management.


 
He really is a fucking delusional individual.


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2012)

I used to have a bit of a begrudging respect for Daglish, but that's draining away very quickly indeed now.


----------



## mack (Mar 13, 2012)

As someone who remembers him managing the first time around.. he really needs to button it now. It's getting all a bit Rafa now.

Just shut the fuck up and put out a team who will actually try and win a game.

If we get turned over badly by Everton then I expect another breakdown will follow and he'll be off out the door again.


----------



## deadringer (Mar 13, 2012)

big eejit said:


> Kenny Dalglish has launched an impassioned defence of his record at Liverpool, claiming he should not be judged by the club's league position alone and that kit deals are as important as victories.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/mar/12/kenny-dalglish-kit-deals-liverpool
> 
> Dalglish's new found holistic approach to football management.


 

I had to check twice that it wasn't a Daily Mash story.


----------



## Corax (Mar 13, 2012)

Watching his post-match interviews, I genuinely wonder if he's losing his marbles a little.  He comes across as confused and angry.


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 13, 2012)

Corax said:


> Watching his post-match interviews, I genuinely wonder if he's losing his marbles a little. He comes across as confused and angry.








Happens to them all eventually  Moyes will be the same when he's had another 10 years. 


Good half that though.


----------



## Big Gunz (Mar 13, 2012)

Lovely double by the quarterback!


----------



## Voley (Mar 13, 2012)

Hat-trick!


----------



## Voley (Mar 13, 2012)

A bit of good news for a change. Thank fuck for that.


----------



## Big Gunz (Mar 13, 2012)

Clearly well past it.


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 13, 2012)

Fuckin love it


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 13, 2012)

10 years of that. The poor fucker


----------



## N_igma (Mar 13, 2012)

Put that in your pipe and smoke it.

Was really impressed with tonight's performance, even Carrol and Suarez linked up well at times so hopefully that will continue. Strong performances from Kelly and Enrique as well.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 13, 2012)

The moyesiah gets shown up yet again


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 13, 2012)

I say, great stuff from Gerrard.


----------



## Deareg (Mar 14, 2012)

Well done on a great performance against everton's reserves, KK truly is a master tactician.


----------



## PlaidDragon (Mar 14, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> The moyesiah gets shown up yet again


Oh fuck off. Any clown could see that he put out a severely weakened team. Taking nothing away from a Liverpool team who clearly wanted it more, but if we have to sacrifice losing in your cup final for winning on Saturday, then I'll take that.


----------



## Deareg (Mar 14, 2012)

PlaidDragon said:


> Oh fuck off. Any clown could see that he put out a severely weakened team. Taking nothing away from a Liverpool team who clearly wanted it more, but if we have to sacrifice losing in your cup final for winning on Saturday, then I'll take that.


Obviously not all clowns can see it.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 14, 2012)

PlaidDragon said:


> Oh fuck off. Any clown could see that he put out a severely weakened team. Taking nothing away from a Liverpool team who clearly wanted it more, but if we have to sacrifice losing in your cup final for winning on Saturday, then I'll take that.


Our cup final?. We get to and win real ones. :-D. 

Poor excuse from moyes, the derby isn't important?. Ten years without a win at anfield.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 14, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Well done on a great performance against everton's reserves, KK truly is a master tactician.


Hibbert, Pienarr and anicibe were the only ones who didn't play against spurs and two of them played in the previous match, you clown. :-D


----------



## N_igma (Mar 15, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Obviously not all clowns can see it.


 
Speak for yourself...


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 15, 2012)

Home to Stoke on Sunday, then. Will have to raise our game against a team with spirit. Should be a good 'un.


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 18, 2012)

Great goal from Downing


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 18, 2012)

Class goals from Suarez and Downing. Everton in the semis and then Chelsea in the Final would be good.


----------



## Voley (Mar 18, 2012)

Two cracking goals.


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 18, 2012)

Yup couple of nice goals. Thought we were shite in the first half though. Not an easy team to play against but a result's a result.


----------



## Voley (Mar 18, 2012)

We always have a tough time against Stoke. When they equalised I thought 'oh fuck here we go again' but we stuck with it. Downing definitely had your cliched game of two halves. Didn't seem to be able to cross at one point and then next thing he scores a beaut. Hope that gives him a bit of confidence for the rest of the cup run - God knows we need someone that knows how to find the back of the net.


----------



## Big Gunz (Mar 21, 2012)

Sebastian Coates just scored a Mark Hughes special!


----------



## Big Gunz (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 21, 2012)

ffs 3-2


----------



## mack (Mar 21, 2012)

fuck me. what a capitulation that was.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 21, 2012)

What a joke. Threw away a 2-0 lead in just 14 minutes. Pathetic.


----------



## magneze (Mar 21, 2012)

What? You're fucking joking?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 21, 2012)

it's not like we were going to get 4th anyway. fuck it


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2012)

W
T
F
?


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 22, 2012)

King kenny at the helm long may he stay there


----------



## Voley (Mar 22, 2012)

Jeeeesus. 2-nil up with quarter of an hour to go and we _still_ lose?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 22, 2012)

NVP said:


> Jeeeesus. 2-nil up with quarter of an hour to go and we _still_ lose?


 
against the mighty QPR. Woeful defending.


----------



## Big Gunz (Mar 22, 2012)

Ennrique doing his impression of Glen Johnson..


----------



## Daniel (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## Deareg (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## DRINK? (Mar 24, 2012)

They just keep on giving, please don't get rid of king kenny


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2012)

Liverpool 56% possession
Liverpool 12 shots (9 on target) VS 6 shots (5 on target) for Wigan
Liverpool 8 corners VS 0 for Wigan
Liverpool 1 goals VS 2 for Wigan



Story of the season


----------



## Big Gunz (Mar 24, 2012)

Time to ship KK out to the funny farm now.


----------



## big eejit (Mar 24, 2012)

Clubs in relegation zone must all be wishing they had Liverpool next up.

Next game against Newcastle should be fascinating - could decide which club finishes higher.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 25, 2012)

big eejit said:


> Clubs in relegation zone must all be wishing they had Liverpool next up.
> 
> Next game against Newcastle should be fascinating - could decide which club finishes higher.


 
How dare you, KKKenny got a good kit deal, so of course, irrespective of the RS points total or their finishng position he will have done a brilliant job.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 25, 2012)

Must be great to have The Quarterback  recovered and starting every game again.


----------



## Big Gunz (Mar 25, 2012)

How can he blame tiredness for Saturdays performance? How about a policy of buying overated and overpriced English players? Blame yourself KK!


----------



## deadringer (Mar 25, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> How dare you, KKKenny got a good kit deal, so of course, irrespective of the RS points total or their finishng position he will have done a brilliant job.


 


Exactly, they should't be judged by the club's league position alone.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 25, 2012)

deadringer said:


> Exactly, they should't be judged by the club's league position alone.


 
Exactly. And let's not forget they're bigger than City, Chelsea, Arsenal and Spurs in Asia.
We won't be laughing when the Chinese billions come in.


----------



## agricola (Mar 25, 2012)

Whats all this about Dalglish claiming Suarez shouldnt have had a goal disallowed?



> Dalglish also complained that a decisive point in the match was referee Lee Mason's refusal to award Luis Suárez a second goal when the sides were tied at 1-1, the official ruling that the Uruguayan had put the ball into the net with his arm. "There was no rhyme or reason why the second goal should have been chalked off, it wasn't handball," said Dalglish, who thought the ball had come off the striker's shoulder.


 
Really? (best replay at 1:02 onwards)


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 25, 2012)

agricola said:


> Whats all this about Dalglish claiming Suarez shouldnt have had a goal disallowed?
> 
> 
> 
> Really? (best replay at 1:02 onwards)


 Even Alan "Fencesitter" Shearer said the ref got the decision right on MoTD last night.


----------



## Corax (Mar 25, 2012)

Ridiculous decision by the ref.  It's inconceivable that a player who's based his whole career on a reputation for unswerving honesty and personal honour should have attempted to disadvantage his opponents by cheating.


----------



## Mungy (Mar 25, 2012)

the bonkers thing about suarez is that he is a quick, agile, and talented footballer. he just shouldn't need to cheat.


----------



## N_igma (Mar 26, 2012)

Mungy said:


> he just shouldn't need to cheat.


 
He is South American though so kinda figures.


----------



## Deareg (Mar 26, 2012)

N_igma said:


> He is South American though so kinda figures.


What a stupid thing to say, for fucks sake stop listening to the shite you hear on Sky.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 26, 2012)

Deareg said:


> What a stupid thing to say, for fucks sake stop listening to the shite you hear on Sky.


 
Indeed, after all your own diving expert was/is Portuguese.


----------



## Deareg (Mar 26, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Indeed, after all your own diving expert was/is Portuguese.


That side of his game used to embarrass the fuck outta me.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 26, 2012)

Deareg said:


> That side of his game used to embarrass the fuck outta me.


 
It seems less noticable-perhaps it's even stopped-now he is at Madrid.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 26, 2012)

N_igma said:


> He is South American though so kinda figures.


 
Bollocks. I sometimes wish to fuck Aguero would fall over sometimes when he's in the box.

Anyway, you're being racist.


----------



## Deareg (Mar 26, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> It seems less noticable-perhaps it's even stopped-now he is at Madrid.


Really?? Can't say that I have noticed, and cheating and a nasty attitude seem to be a feature of Mourinho's team, I wanted him to be the next manager at OT until I saw the antics of Madrid this season.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 26, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Really?? Can't say that I have noticed, and cheating and a nasty attitude seem to be a feature of Mourinho's team, I wanted him to be the next manager at OT until I saw the antics of Madrid this season.


 
Ronaldo doesn't seem anywhere like as blatant as he was at OT. Not saying others there are stand up but Ronaldo certainly seems not to fall over tough blades of grass any more.


----------



## N_igma (Mar 26, 2012)

Deareg said:


> What a stupid thing to say, for fucks sake stop listening to the shite you hear on Sky.


 


twistedAM said:


> Bollocks. I sometimes wish to fuck Aguero would fall over sometimes when he's in the box.
> 
> Anyway, you're being racist.


 
Massive LOL. You actually think I'm being serious? Stop getting yer knickers in a twist lads.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2012)

Carroll


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 1, 2012)

If that deserved a booking, can't help thinking Ben Arfa did too.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 1, 2012)

So, Ben Arfa should have a yellow and arguably Simpson should be off an 'pool have a penalty. Talk about riding our luck...


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 1, 2012)

And 1-0 Newcastle


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 1, 2012)

Against the run of play, but a luverly goal all the same.

Don't know which thread to post on, I seem to be all alone on ours


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2012)

I am hugely apathetic about this to be honest. Liverpool have squandered too many games in the league so results matter little. Hopefully a bit of luck in the FA Cup and not embarrassing end to the league would be nice. Would settle for 8th happily


----------



## magneze (Apr 1, 2012)

2-0


----------



## N_igma (Apr 1, 2012)

Hurry up PL season and end the fuck can't take much more of this!


----------



## Deareg (Apr 1, 2012)

If Carrol had not dived when he went around the keeper Liverpool would probably have gone on to win this game.


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## London_Calling (Apr 1, 2012)

(((The Quarterback)))


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 1, 2012)

King Kenny must stay....


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 1, 2012)

Love watching Liverpool this year what a joke they are carrol is the best signing ever and bye bye reina out of the semi haha


----------



## agricola (Apr 1, 2012)

The fact that it was Atkinson who sent him off makes that even more hilarious than it otherwise would have been.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 1, 2012)

It's going from bad to worse


----------



## magneze (Apr 1, 2012)

Reina - Not missed a premier league game in 5 years. Needs a rest I guess. Next time just ask the boss though eh?


----------



## agricola (Apr 1, 2012)

Dalglish getting told to get off the pitch by Gerrard was probably my favourite bit of that, with the red card a close second.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 1, 2012)

agricola said:


> Dalglish getting told to get off the pitch by Gerrard was probably my favourite bit of that, with the red card a close second.


 
Why was he on the pitch?


----------



## agricola (Apr 1, 2012)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Why was he on the pitch?


 
Dunno, it was after Reina had been sent off.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh dear. Glad I feel asleep on the sofa.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 1, 2012)

magneze said:


> Reina - Not missed a premier league game in 5 years. Needs a rest I guess. Next time just ask the boss though eh?


 
Time to do more adverts like this.....


----------



## Maltin (Apr 1, 2012)

Just seen the sending off incident. I know the players get paid an exceptional amount of money and therefore may not care how they are perceived, but James Perch's reaction was embarrassing. I thought Joey Barton's overacting against Arsenal earlier in the season was bad, but this was even worse. Will we ever see our top level footballers clean up their act and stop this cheating? I'm not sure how much lower their credibility as sportsmen can fall. The ref was right to send Reina off but this behaviour by some players is disgraceful and it would be good to see Perch banned as well.

Nonetheless, a great result for Newcastle and Cisse is proving to be a good buy.


----------



## agricola (Apr 1, 2012)

Maltin said:


> Just seen the sending off incident. I know the players get paid an exceptional amount of money and therefore may not care how they are perceived, but James Perch's reaction was embarrassing. I thought Joey Barton's overacting against Arsenal earlier in the season was bad, but this was even worse. Will we ever see our top level footballers clean up their act and stop this cheating? I'm not sure how much lower their credibility as sportsmen can fall. The ref was right to send Reina off but this behaviour by some players is disgraceful and it would be good to see Perch banned as well.


 


hear hear


----------



## Maltin (Apr 1, 2012)

agricola said:


> hear hear



Not sure what that video is meant to prove and can't see that the incidents are similar.  Bit difficult to tell watching it sideways, but that is one of someone being tackled and I can't see any play acting in that incident, whereas the Perch and Barton incidents I referred to (and many others) are people pretending that they have been violently assaulted and embarrassingly falling over clutching their face.  I could at least have understood the similarity if you had shown a video of someone diving without being tackled, of which there are sadly far more incidents.


----------



## Combustible (Apr 1, 2012)

Surely any headbutt or attempted headbutt is a straight red anyway so Perch's reaction is a bit irrelevant.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 1, 2012)

Combustible said:


> Surely any headbutt or attempted headbutt is a straight red anyway so Perch's reaction is a bit irrelevant.


 
Not really, Reina was rightly red-carded, but Perch was a tad speedy at hitting the deck. Neither looked especially good frankly. Best bit was the old clown Dalglish wandering onto the pitch looking like a pensioner who'd managed to walk out of his care home and being confused by his surroundings...


----------



## agricola (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## Maltin (Apr 1, 2012)

Combustible said:


> Surely any headbutt or attempted headbutt is a straight red anyway so Perch's reaction is a bit irrelevant.


I don't think it is irrelevant.  It's just a further example of footballers being dishonest and it would be good if the authorities tried to stamp it out to improve the standing of the game and its players.  They should also try to educate the players more that squaring up to somebody with your head is also unacceptable, however, at least they seem to punish them for this currently.


----------



## Maltin (Apr 1, 2012)

agricola said:


>


Not sure what the facepalm or laughing face is meant to represent (nor really the point of posting videos of other people cheating), but this behaviour is clearly unacceptable too.


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 1, 2012)

Feigned or not that cunt Suarez has spent the whole season diving, cheating etc etc. Wonder if he shook cisses hand after the game


----------



## Maltin (Apr 1, 2012)

agricola said:


>


Just noticed that this was from the same game.  At least Carroll got penalised for it.  I know that Perch did get booked as well, but I would imagine that that was for the foul on Reina prior to the incident rather than for his playacting.  The fact that he was booked probably means that the FA won't take any action regarding his over the top reaction.


----------



## agricola (Apr 1, 2012)

Maltin said:


> Not sure what the facepalm or laughing face is meant to represent (nor really the point of posting videos of other people cheating), but this behaviour is clearly unacceptable too.


----------



## Yossarian (Apr 1, 2012)

"It's all very well and good having frustration and disappointment, but we have to manage that and make sure we channel it in a proper way."

- Kenny Dalglish


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 1, 2012)

The league table is interesting at the moment.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 1, 2012)

T_iiiiiiiiiiiiii_mbbbbbeerrrrrrrrrrr...................


----------



## agricola (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## big eejit (Apr 1, 2012)

Looks like the Premier League have royally fucked up. They haven't taken account of Liverpool's great sponsorship deal in the league table!

1 Man Utd  73
2 Man City  71
3 Arsenal  58
4 Tottenham 58
5 Chelsea 53
6 Newcastle 53
7 Everton 43
8 Liverpool 42


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 1, 2012)

In Spain head butting someone in the face is considered to be an act of friendship, and the players will be wearing Pepe Reina T-shirts against Aston Villa next week


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 1, 2012)

Could be bottom half next Sunday - too good to go down??


----------



## Big Gunz (Apr 1, 2012)

Time to bring Brendan Rodgers in methinks, sort out this shower of shite!


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 1, 2012)

It was utter shite today. Time for that big Donkey to fuck off to everton half price where hoof it footy is what they do best.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 1, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> Time to bring Brendan Rodgers in methinks, sort out this shower of shite!


He might get an offer from a top four club this summer.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 1, 2012)

friedaweed said:


> It was utter shite today. Time for that big Donkey to fuck off to everton half price where hoof it footy is what they do best.


 
Zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## revol68 (Apr 2, 2012)

friedaweed said:


> It was utter shite today. Time for that big Donkey to fuck off to everton half price where hoof it footy is what they do best.


 
My da's an Everton fan so I watch a quite a few of their games and they actually play some very nice neat football, certainly less hoof it than Liverpool who for most of the season seemed to think punting it up for Andy Carrol was the only way to score.

Everton in the first half against Spurs is one of the games that sticks in my mind for some really nice pass and move football.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 2, 2012)

revol68 said:


> My da's an Everton fan so I watch a quite a few of their games and they actually play some very nice neat football, certainly less hoof it than Liverpool who for most of the season seemed to think punting it up for Andy Carrol was the only way to score.
> 
> Everton in the first half against Spurs is one of the games that sticks in my mind for some really nice pass and move football.


 
You do know that Everton play in blue and Liverpool in red ?


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 2, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> You do know that Everton play in blue and Liverpool in red ?


 
Perhaps that's the mistake Chelsea made when they got their arses handed to them at Goodison recently.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 2, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Perhaps that's the mistake Chelsea made when they got their arses handed to them at Goodison recently.


 
Only partially made up for our 3-1 tanking of you earlier during thee season. Hopefully we will meet in the Final again


----------



## revol68 (Apr 3, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Only partially made up for our 3-1 tanking of you earlier during thee season. Hopefully we will meet in the Final again


 
small time club raises it's game for it's cup final.

Liverpool are a joke, kenny's approach to tactics is almost as backward as his approach to racial matters.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 3, 2012)

revol68 said:


> small time club raises it's game for it's cup final.
> 
> Liverpool are a joke, kenny's approach to tactics is almost as backward as his approach to racial matters.


 
Well that is usually the case but last time we played Everton in the final they were dire.

Daglish ( who I must say was for two thirds of the season one of the media's can do no wrong brigade)  should quite rightly be held to account . Not just his tactics but his signings . For all the hurrahs and Daglish is back Liverpool are  clearly in  danger of another season without any European football.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 3, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Daglish ( who I must say was for two thirds of the season one of the media's can do no wrong brigade) should quite rightly be held to account .


Nothing to do with the return to fitness of The Quarterback, then.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 3, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Well that is usually the case but last time we played Everton in the final they were dire.


 
A career in comedy beckons...

As for small clubs....


----------



## belboid (Apr 3, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Liverpool are clearly in danger of another season without any European football.


in the 2013-14 season you mean?  Seeing as they've already qualified for next seasons UEFA


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 3, 2012)

belboid said:


> in the 2013-14 season you mean? Seeing as they've already qualified for next seasons UEFA


 
Forgot about the Carling Cup


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 3, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> A career in comedy beckons...
> 
> As for small clubs....


 
Champions League  tomorrow for us.


----------



## belboid (Apr 3, 2012)

you'd hardly be the first to do so


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 3, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Champions League tomorrow for us.


 
Apoel Nicosia must be huge by your yardstick then...


----------



## belboid (Apr 3, 2012)

mm, methinks you missed me point fed (and/or, i made it really badly)


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 3, 2012)

belboid said:


> mm, methinks you missed me point fed (and/or, i made it really badly)


See above


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 10, 2012)

Team Vs Blackburn: Doni, Flanagan, Coates, Skrtel, Johnson, Shelvey, Henderson, Spearing, Maxi, Bellamy, Carroll.

They can't be any worse


----------



## Badgers (Apr 10, 2012)

Any predictions?


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 10, 2012)

draw


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 10, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Apoel Nicosia must be huge by your yardstick then...


 
If only Everton could scale their heights


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 10, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Any predictions?


 
If it's a draw or defeat I predict Dalglish will blame everyone but himself. If the RS win when it will all be his doing.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 10, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> If only Everton could scale their heights


 
Get millions backing us then yes, it's possible.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 10, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> If only Everton could scale their heights


It's a shame, isn't it?


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 10, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Get millions backing us then yes, it's possible.


 
Apoel Nicosia have less money and supporters  than you do don't they?


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 10, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Apoel Nicosia have less money and supporters than you do don't they?


 
They have money behind them, they're no Russian gangster slush fund mind. We have kenwright.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 10, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> They have money behind them, they're no Russian gangster slush fund mind. We have kenwright.


 
could be worse could be Rangers


----------



## magneze (Apr 10, 2012)

A difficult 1-0.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 10, 2012)

magneze said:


> A difficult 1-0.


I'm surprised at how big a price Blackburn are for this -  12/5


----------



## magneze (Apr 10, 2012)

1-0 Good goal too


----------



## agricola (Apr 10, 2012)

As an aside, why doesnt Maxi play more?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 10, 2012)

Me putting a bet on = the kiss of death

2-0 now


----------



## magneze (Apr 10, 2012)

2 goals for Maxi


----------



## Big Gunz (Apr 10, 2012)

<3 Maxi!


----------



## Big Gunz (Apr 10, 2012)

Flanaghan is a lucky boy.


----------



## magneze (Apr 10, 2012)

He needs to calm down or get taken off before the ref does it.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh.... Dear...


----------



## magneze (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 10, 2012)

We've lost another goalie - red card too


----------



## Badgers (Apr 10, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:
			
		

> We've lost another goalie - red card too



Have we got any left? Maybe Kenny could come on?


----------



## agricola (Apr 10, 2012)

Bet you wish Flanaghan was sent off now, chaps.


----------



## Big Gunz (Apr 10, 2012)

We're gonna lose now.


----------



## Deareg (Apr 10, 2012)

What's Grobbelar doing these days?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 10, 2012)

agricola said:
			
		

> Bet you wish Flanaghan was sent off now, chaps.



Nah. At least it makes things even. I reckon 2-3 result.


----------



## magneze (Apr 10, 2012)

Flanagan had a nightmare 25 minutes there.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 10, 2012)

Deareg said:
			
		

> What's Grobbelar doing these days?



Bribing


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 10, 2012)

Fucking hell!!


----------



## magneze (Apr 10, 2012)

Brad Jones for England!


----------



## Big Gunz (Apr 10, 2012)

Saved!


----------



## agricola (Apr 10, 2012)

THAT IS WHY YOU WERE SOLD, YAK.


----------



## spartacus mills (Apr 10, 2012)

Well, we've at least got strength in depth in the goalkeeping department


----------



## agricola (Apr 10, 2012)

What a bizarre game of football this is.


----------



## Deareg (Apr 10, 2012)

Evertons players have been warned ahead of Saturdays match with Liverpool that any player found marking Andy Carroll will be booked for time wasting!​


----------



## Badgers (Apr 10, 2012)

It is not exhibition stuff this. Could be a shit load worse at half time though.


----------



## agricola (Apr 10, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Evertons players have been warned ahead of Saturdays match with Liverpool that any player found marking Andy Carroll will be booked for time wasting!​


 
Thats a bit out of order at this time of year -its just not funny to mock long-haired men who have problems with crosses.


----------



## Big Gunz (Apr 10, 2012)

Not comfortable viewing this but could have been a lot worse.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 10, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Evertons players have been warned ahead of Saturdays match with Liverpool that any player found marking Andy Carroll will be booked for time wasting!​


 
Normally anyone passing to him is


----------



## magneze (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## peterkro (Apr 10, 2012)

Fuck me , comedy of errors.


----------



## magneze (Apr 10, 2012)

I was just thinking "this half is a lot quieter" too.


----------



## agricola (Apr 10, 2012)

Alan Davies has nothing on these comedians.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 10, 2012)

Bloody hell... madness!! If the reds lose, will the Kop want Kenny out?


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 10, 2012)

Just realised that I had dropped Yakubu from my fantasy football team...........


----------



## agricola (Apr 10, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Bloody hell... madness!! If the reds lose, will the Kop want Kenny out?


 
No, they need him in goal.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 10, 2012)

Close call for Jones but still fucked the lead now  

10 man or 9 man finish? 
Draw? Win? Lose? 

Shit game but entertaining of sorts


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 10, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Bloody hell... madness!! If the reds lose, will the Kop want Kenny out?


 
No, they'll blame the FA.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 10, 2012)

I take it Liverpool rested a few players tonight?


----------



## magneze (Apr 10, 2012)

Carroll!!


----------



## Deareg (Apr 10, 2012)

The bastard!


----------



## revol68 (Apr 10, 2012)

That's it, next year is their year!


----------



## Big Gunz (Apr 10, 2012)

What a game!  The channel I was watching it on went down just as Carroll scored that.  Great header from the boy!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 10, 2012)

magneze said:
			
		

> Carroll!!



That has been long overdue tonight. Pure bad luck he has not scored 3 or 4 at least.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 10, 2012)

Cue Dandred....


----------



## Badgers (Apr 10, 2012)

revol68 said:
			
		

> That's it, next year is their year!



Been building for next year all season. Going to be at least top three off the back of an almost certain double. Coming up roses again


----------



## magneze (Apr 10, 2012)

Don't forget the shirt deal.


----------



## Big Gunz (Apr 10, 2012)

I have the Yak in my dream team, I can admit that now.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 10, 2012)

magneze said:
			
		

> Don't forget the shirt deal.



And the pending Balotelli free transfer?


----------



## magneze (Apr 10, 2012)

Badgers said:


> And the pending Balotelli free transfer?


I'd certainly put more red card bets on.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 10, 2012)

No sign of The Quarterback and Liverpool win away, you could almost ... no, that would be riiiiiidiculous.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 11, 2012)

Chuckletastic: King Kenny out-loons David Icke:




> It may be instructive for Kenny Dalglish to consider that even David Icke at his maddest has never floated the idea of a referees' conspiracy against Liverpool or any other club – and as a former First Division goalkeeper who must have seen a few wrongly awarded penalties whizz past him, the Turquoise One's restraint is remarkable. The Illuminati control the world? Yes. The Queen's a lizard? Yes. The moon's a spacecraft? Yes. Mike Riley's boys conspire to keep Liverpool in eighth place? Don't be so bloody ridiculous.
> 
> Even by the standard of depressingly witless statements to emanate from the Liverpool manager this season, the deployment of the c word – "conspiracy" – can hold its own. "We can't believe that," claimed Dalglish, before using the word he can't believe a second time. "We can't let it affect us and take it into the games," he continued heroically, as though it were an act of superhuman stoicism not to believe that a handball decision was the direct result of an officials' pact to destroy him and the club.
> 
> Without an Icke playbook to assist us, we're really on our own in picturing how this type of conspiracy would take shape. I imagine it would be hatched in the referees' wood-panelled underground lair, where officials such as Dave Bryan and Michael Oliver clink Baccarat crystal tumblers of insanely expensive whisky below glowering oil portraits of George Courtney and Graham Poll, and concoct their fiendish schemes not to see a bit of barging at Goodison.


etc.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/blog/2012/apr/11/kenny-dalglish-conspiracy-david-icke


----------



## magneze (Apr 11, 2012)

Strange how the only mentions of conspiracy in that article are from the author rather than Kenny.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 11, 2012)

The author obv. assumes her readers have familiarised themselves with his recent interviews:



> "Otherwise, people might think there is a conspiracy."
> 
> "We can't believe that, we can't let it affect us, and take it into the games coming up, because that would damage us. We have to keep going, and ensure it doesn't affect the players."


http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/10042...lglish-people-fear-refereeing-conspiracy.html


----------



## magneze (Apr 11, 2012)

So he's not actually claimed that he believes in a conspiracy. Good work.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 11, 2012)

No, because he would get locked up in a room with rubber wallpaper.

Nonetheless, he can't let himself believe there is a conspiray, and he can't let it affect him or the players.

Sorry, what can't he let affect him?


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 11, 2012)

I've just got my ticket for wembley in the post. I'm taking my goalie gloves just in case


----------



## Big Gunz (Apr 11, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> No sign of The Quarterback and Liverpool win away, you could almost ... no, that would be riiiiiidiculous.


 
You're obsessed with our quarterback, change the record!


----------



## magneze (Apr 11, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> No, because he would get locked up in a room with rubber wallpaper.
> 
> Nonetheless, he can't let himself believe there is a conspiray, and he can't let it affect him or the players.
> 
> Sorry, what can't he let affect him?


You sound bonkers. Have a lie down. Maybe a nice cup of tea would help.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 12, 2012)

_I_ sound bonkers? I can't believe that, I can't let it affect me, because that would damage me. I have to keep going.


----------



## magneze (Apr 12, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> _I_ sound bonkers? I can't believe that, I can't let it affect me, because that would damage me. I have to keep going.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 12, 2012)

Can't say I'm surprised, the signings haven't worked out, maybe a new manager too? 

http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/news/latest-news/damien-comolli-to-leave-lfc

Fenway Sports Group and Liverpool FC confirmed today that Director of Football Damien Comolli has left the Club by _mutual consent. _


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 12, 2012)

^^ Kenny's let himself go.

magneze - there are currently 864 comments under that article I linked to, most agree with the general thrust. That certainly makes one of us 'different'.


----------



## Big Gunz (Apr 12, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Can't say I'm surprised, the signings haven't worked out, maybe a new manager too?
> 
> http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/news/latest-news/damien-comolli-to-leave-lfc
> 
> Fenway Sports Group and Liverpool FC confirmed today that Director of Football Damien Comolli has left the Club by _mutual consent. _


 
Good riddance I say!


----------



## magneze (Apr 12, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> magneze - there are currently 864 comments under that article I linked to, most agree with the general thrust. That certainly makes one of us 'different'.


What general thrust?


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 12, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Can't say I'm surprised, the signings haven't worked out, maybe a new manager too?
> 
> http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/news/latest-news/damien-comolli-to-leave-lfc
> 
> Fenway Sports Group and Liverpool FC confirmed today that Director of Football Damien Comolli has left the Club by _mutual consent. _


 
So Comolli effectively gets the blame for Dalglish' signings?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 12, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> So Comolli effectively gets the blame for Dalglish' signings?


Dalglish could be off too


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 12, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Dalglish could be off too


 
By 'mutual consent' or the sacking he arguably deserves for his frankly certifiable behaviour this season? Either way he's proven himself utterly inadequate for the job and more out of his depth than a midget in the marianas trench.

I hope he stays.


----------



## belboid (Apr 12, 2012)

That's a little unfair.

Due to the extreme pressure everyones a midget in the marianas trench....


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 12, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> By 'mutual consent' or the sacking he arguably deserves for his frankly certifiable behaviour this season? Either way he's proven himself utterly inadequate for the job and more out of his depth than a midget in the marianas trench.
> 
> I hope he stays.


as if all of this wasn't entirely predictable. Man who hasn't managed in the best part of decade out of touch shock...


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 12, 2012)

times journo said:
			
		

> Peter Brukner, head of sports medicine/ science, leaves #*LFC*. He will almost certainly not be the last to go today.


Yikes


----------



## agricola (Apr 12, 2012)

FFS even the "mutual consent" line has been sacked now:

http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/news/latest-news/werner-on-comolli-decision


----------



## Big Gunz (Apr 12, 2012)

I reckon he needs to win the FA cup now to stay on but even that might not be enough.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 12, 2012)

When Saturday comes........


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 12, 2012)

Cruyff as DoF?. Would love to see it.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/17698239


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 13, 2012)

Can't fucking wait to be on that train in the morning. My balls have shrunk I'm that nervous


----------



## belboid (Apr 13, 2012)

well, your reserve goalie is actually decent this time.

That is to say, he was good for us, struggling at the arse end of League One. Which did mean he had a lot of shots to save


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 13, 2012)

Aye he should be well warmed up


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 13, 2012)

Hope my plane lands in time for me to watch this. come on you reds!!!


----------



## revol68 (Apr 13, 2012)

friedaweed said:


> View attachment 18161
> 
> Can't fucking wait to be on that train in the morning. My balls have shrunk I'm that nervous


 
fuck they are some good seats.

looking forward to this match tomorrow, my da's an everton so I have a big soft spot for them.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 13, 2012)

revol68 said:


> fuck they are some good seats.
> 
> looking forward to this match tomorrow, my da's an everton so I have a big soft spot for them.


55 sovs Rev  Still can't believe I'm going. Wont sleep a fucking wink tonight I know it 

Come you *REDS*


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## magneze (Apr 13, 2012)

Is it on telly?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2012)

magneze said:
			
		

> Is it on telly?



Council telly?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 13, 2012)

i think it's just on ESPN.  Are there any pubs around that have it?


----------



## Deareg (Apr 13, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> i think it's just on ESPN.  Are there any pubs around that have it?


Just about every pub should have it.


----------



## Yossarian (Apr 13, 2012)

friedaweed said:


> Can't fucking wait to be on that train in the morning. My balls have shrunk I'm that nervous


 
Just relax, have fun with your mates on the way down, and expect to lose.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2012)

Stream on mute plus BBC radio here. Or at least the radio.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 13, 2012)

Yossarian said:


> Just relax, have fun with your mates on the way down, and expect to lose.


I tell you what mate there's a lot of folk freaking out about the trains  Looks like they've over booked loads of them. It could be a fucking nightmare at lime street. Glad im getting on at chester. even that looks hit and miss


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 13, 2012)

friedaweed said:


> I tell you what mate there's a lot of folk freaking out about the trains  Looks like they've over booked loads of them. It could be a fucking nightmare at lime street. Glad im getting on at chester. even that looks hit and miss


You're getting down for half 12 on a sunday on the train?. Good luck


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## friedaweed (Apr 13, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> You're getting down for half 12 on a sunday on the train?. Good luck


SATURDAY by any means nescersay


----------



## magneze (Apr 13, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Stream on mute plus BBC radio here. Or at least the radio.


Yeah, same here I reckon.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 13, 2012)

friedaweed said:


> SATURDAY by any means nescersay


Yeah, tomorrow is Saturday, isn't it?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 13, 2012)

C'mon Liverpool


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2012)

Guy at work (Everton fan) is off to Wembley. I am predicting 2-1 Liverpool and finishing with 11 men.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 13, 2012)

It really is hotting up over trains. A few of the club sites are shitting bricks over travel. My ticket says "No seat available" and virgin have issued a statement saying london midland (Who our bluenose kid booked his seat with) can fuck off and they wont honour there tickets. I thinks they have had a booking issue. LM were selling seats on virgin trains for half what I paid. I predict several riots on several northern platforms from 5am tomorrow 

It must be fucking awful if you've planned to go on your annual holiday camping trip to Devon from the NW with your tandem tomorrow


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 14, 2012)

Train outa lime street was packed last night what with footie and aftermath of ladies day at aintree. good vibe though


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2012)

Looking forward to this. Still think that it should have been 3pm played up north but that has probably been said. I am sticking to the 2-1 Liverpool win


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 14, 2012)

They could have had the Chelsea-Spurs game in this slot which would have been convenient for both sets of fans and clubs, moved the Liverpool Everton game to Old Trafford , again convenient for both sets of fans and moved the Man Utd -Villa game to Wembley so it was more convenient for Man Utd fans


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2012)

Should both semi-finals be played at the same time? Or is that robbing fans of the chance to watch?


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 14, 2012)

Lets not forget the idea is to pay for the fucking stadium - the semis were part of the original financial plan.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 14, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Lets not forget the idea is to pay for the fucking stadium - the semis were part of the original financial plan.


"Let's not forget the whole Wembley idea was fucking stupid from before the thing was ever fucking built"


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 14, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> "Let's not forget the whole Wembley idea was fucking stupid from the before the thing was ever fucking built"


 
Was it? The old one was utter shit, a complete embarrassment for decades and prob wouldn't get past 'elf and safety now so what would be your idea?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 14, 2012)

I don't know, I'm a librarian, I'm not paid mega-£s to build a national stadium. I'm not saying improvements didn't need to be made, just not quite sure many were.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 14, 2012)

I don't like it either but the other one was totally finished.

It was great when the national team played around the country though.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 14, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> It was great when the national team played around the country though.


I'd definitely agree with that, and I live in London. First time I ever went to see England live was a match against Azerbaijan (I think...) at St. James' Park, was great fun!

Does seem a bit silly having the national stadium all the way down here, even if it is the capital. Still, that's a discussion that's been done to death before, looking forward to the match today


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah, back to the game. 

Liverpool VS Spurs final?


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 14, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Yeah, back to the game.
> 
> Liverpool VS Spurs final?


 
Scouse/Chelsea final more like


----------



## han (Apr 14, 2012)

London_Calling  might find this hard to believe, but 12.30pm is a bit early for me and Blue Nun to be drinking in the pub, so we'll be watching it as if through a misty window on the 'puter....


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2012)

Andy Carroll and Luis Suarez start up front


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 14, 2012)

Ugh, ESPN's coverage really does leave something to be desired. All these bloody gimmicks and a line-up of varyingly awkward ex-pros just trying to fill time.

Actually, it's just occurred that this might be an American influence - lots of stats and figures, gadgets and gizmos. Not really got the material to back it up though...


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 14, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Andy Carroll and Luis Suarez start up front


It's a shit line-up, Agger at lb?. Henderson?

Jones, Johnson, Carragher, Skrtel, Agger, Gerrard, Spearing, Henderson, Downing, Carroll, Suarez.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 14, 2012)

^^^ Oh dear,  The Quarterback starts....



han said:


> London_Calling  might find this hard to believe, but 12.30pm is a bit early for me and Blue Nun to be drinking in the pub, so we'll be watching it as if through a misty window on the 'puter....


It's a mad time, isn't it. Had no idea


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2012)

Half hour  

Getting nervy now


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 14, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> ^^^ Oh dear, The Quarterback starts....


Just to check, "The Quaterback" = Gerrard, right?


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 14, 2012)

it is.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 14, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Evertons players have been warned ahead of Saturdays match with Liverpool that any player found marking Andy Carroll will be booked for time wasting!​


LOL


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 14, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> I hope he stays.


 
He seems to be getting us into Cup finals. So near and yet so far for you lot.


----------



## Deareg (Apr 14, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> LOL


It looks like Everton took it seriously.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm kinda glad you won, another season of King Kenny is going to provide plenty of lolz.


----------



## Dandred (Apr 14, 2012)

Happy day....


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 14, 2012)

Just seen the highlights. Cracking goals from Suarez and Carroll. Looking forward to the final now, bring on Spurs or Chelsea.


----------



## N_igma (Apr 15, 2012)

Andy fucking Carroll. That is all!


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 15, 2012)

No alcohol on any trains leaving London for the north west after 4 PM. What the fuck is wrong with this country.

Anyway great day out. Met up with my brother and his daughter (Bitters) before and after the game. My first time at the new wombley and must admit it's a cracking stadium. Still not fucking sure why we were in it for a semi against another northern club.

Only trouble I saw were a few disgruntled bitters having a go at random reds in Marylebone station  wankers. The rest of the day was really high spirited.

Great tribute to the 96 from both sets of fans.

Shit game of football, Andy Carroll is a fucking donkey, shit defending for the two proper goals.

Mr Wu's for me tea

London prices


----------



## Big Gunz (Apr 16, 2012)

You didn't fancy Wonky's (wong Kei's) Friedaweed?


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 16, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> You didn't fancy Wonky's (wong Kei's) Friedaweed?


I always go to Mr Wu.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 18, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/17729770

Utter joke after what we had to put up with at the semi.  The national games FA cup Final and we can't get fans to it by train. I can't wait for the fucking Olymics. Oh hang on.......


----------



## magneze (Apr 18, 2012)

What are the chances of getting tickets?


----------



## baffled (Apr 18, 2012)

friedaweed said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/17729770
> 
> Utter joke after what we had to put up with at the semi.  The national games FA cup Final and we can't get fans to it by train. I can't wait for the fucking Olymics. Oh hang on.......



That article also fails to mention that thanks to the FA agreeing to a late kick off there may not be any trains to get Liverpool supporters home on the night.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 18, 2012)

magneze said:


> What are the chances of getting tickets?


I think I've got one lined up but I'm in Dublin that weekend so my sons having it hopefully.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 18, 2012)

magneze said:


> What are the chances of getting tickets?



Depends how much you're prepared to pay I expect.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2012)

For some reason I think 0-0 today


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2012)

Woodwork fail


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 22, 2012)

How many times have we hit the woodwork this season? If ever a team needed some target practice.


----------



## Dandred (Apr 22, 2012)

Fuck me we are totally dominant but can't get a fucking goal......


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 22, 2012)

Obviously going to happen. Well played Baggies, Roy must be glowing.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh dear


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2012)

Ten minutes (ish) to salvage some pride.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 22, 2012)

Great preparation for the FA Cup Final. While our opponents are beating Barcelona, we are losing at home to West Brom.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 22, 2012)

oof


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2012)

Battle for the top 10 finish still going  good result for Fulham mind.

28 shots on goal


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 22, 2012)

King Kenny fast becoming the emperors new cloths.


----------



## savoloysam (Apr 22, 2012)

Karma has a very sharp pair of teeth


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2012)

Rafa next season?


----------



## Deareg (Apr 22, 2012)

Well that took the smirks off a few faces.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 22, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Well that took the smirks off a few faces.


Not off mine.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2012)

Deareg said:
			
		

> Well that took the smirks off a few faces.



We all stopped smirking about 6 games in  

Was never going to be a title season. Champions league finish was pushing it. Was expecting a top five/six finish though. Shame Suarez could not keep scoring (Carroll start scoring) or things may have been slightly better.


----------



## Big Gunz (Apr 22, 2012)

Roy deserved that.  Dispicable how some Reds fans treated him without giving him a proper go.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 22, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> Roy deserved that. Dispicable how some Reds fans treated him without giving him a proper go.


What?. He should never have been manager.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 22, 2012)

Lost at home  to the team managed by the guy  you  sacked to remain 16 points behind a club you gave £42m to lol.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 22, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> What?. He should never have been manager.


You could argue that he was a more appropriate choice than KK.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 22, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> You could argue that he was a more appropriate choice than KK.


Appropriate in what way?. He was out of his depth.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 22, 2012)

Kenny Dalglish and Roy Hodgson now both have one Premier League victory each at Anfield in 2012 more lols.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 22, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Appropriate in what way?. He was out of his depth.


so is Kenny.

Hodgson came to Liverpool after guiding Fulham to the highest ever finish the premier league, the final of the UEFA Cup and having just won LMA Manager of the Year. Dalglish had last held any kind of official position at a football club 11 years earlier. I know which one on paper was a more appropriate candidate, however they worked out in the end.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 22, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> Hodgson came to Liverpool after guiding Fulham to the highest ever finish the premier league, the final of the UEFA Cup and having just won LMA Manager of the Year. Dalglish had last held any kind of official position at a football club 11 years earlier. I know which one on paper was a more appropriate candidate, however they worked out in the end.


LMA manager of the year was he? . Hodgson for England.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 22, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> LMA manager of the year was he? . Hodgson for England.


Yeah, in a vote of all the managers of all league clubs in the UK they thought he'd had the best season. But what the fuck do they know? I'm not even arguing he should've been appointed, btw, just that he was a less ridiculous candidate than Dalglish.


----------



## savoloysam (Apr 22, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> What?. He should never have been manager.


 
..and Dagleish?


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 22, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> Yeah, in a vote of all the managers of all league clubs in the UK they thought he'd had the best season. But what the fuck do they know? I'm not even arguing he should've been appointed, btw, just that he was a less ridiculous candidate than Dalglish.


 
sleaterkinney knows best....


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 22, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> Yeah, in a vote of all the managers of all league clubs in the UK they thought he'd had the best season. But what the fuck do they know? I'm not even arguing he should've been appointed, btw, just that he was a less ridiculous candidate than Dalglish.


Dalglish had won the league with two different clubs and is a club legend. He's been there and done it. Hodgson never had.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 22, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Dalglish had won the league with two different clubs and is a club legend. He's been there and done it. Hodgson never had.


 
In 1990 and 1995! Would Howard Wilkinson have been a sensible choice in your eyes then?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 22, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> In 1990 and 1995! Would Howard Wilkinson have been a sensible choice in your eyes then?


In 86, 88, 90 and 95 - Can Wilkinson or Hodgson match that?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 22, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> In 86, 88, 90 and 95 - Can Wilkinson or Hodgson match that?


The last one being 16 years before Liverpool employed him. Back in an era when premier league titles were won by teams containing Kevin Ripley and James Wilcox on the wings. Utterly meaningless in 2012.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 22, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> The last one being 16 years before Liverpool employed him. Back in an era when premier league titles were won by teams containing Kevin Ripley and James Wilcox on the wings. Utterly meaningless in 2012.


 
Stuart and Jason.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 22, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> The last one being 16 years before Liverpool employed him. Back in an era when premier league titles were won by teams containing Kevin Ripley and James Wilcox on the wings. Utterly meaningless in 2012.


Do you think football has changed that much that all that knowledge is _utterly meaningless_?. You've just bought into the hype.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 22, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Stuart and Jason.


I knew that


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 22, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Do you think football has changed that much that all that knowledge is _utterly meaningless_?. You've just bought into the hype.


Yes. It really has. For evidence see Liverpool 2011-12.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 22, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> Yes. It really has. For evidence see Liverpool 2011-12.


You have no idea then...


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 22, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> You have no idea then...


I think we've established that it's King Kenny that has no idea.


----------



## savoloysam (Apr 22, 2012)

TBF if he wins the FA cup. Two domestics in a season can't really be considered a failure can it?


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 22, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> In 86, 88, 90 and 95 - Can Wilkinson or Hodgson match that?


Yeah but we all know football did'nt really start until 1992 so 3 of those titles dont really count


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 22, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Do you think football has changed that much that all that knowledge is _utterly meaningless_?. You've just bought into the hype.


 
David Pleat next manager then?!


----------



## Deareg (Apr 22, 2012)

savoloysam said:


> TBF if he wins the FA cup. Two domestics in a season can't really be considered a failure can it?


These days it can, which I think is bollox, but all clubs are obsessed with getting into the CL to be considered a success.


----------



## savoloysam (Apr 22, 2012)

Agreed. I much prefered it when was the European cup. The CL bores me until the semi's.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 22, 2012)

savoloysam said:


> Agreed. I much prefered it when was the European cup. The CL bores me until the semi's.


 Always thought the UEFA cup was a brilliant tournie,in many ways a lot harder to win than the EC back in the day.


----------



## Deareg (Apr 22, 2012)

Even the Cup winners cup was a valued trophy.


----------



## agricola (Apr 23, 2012)

Suarez dives whilst complaining (via Toffeeweb):


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 26, 2012)

Following on from Desperate Scousewives.. 

http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/news/latest-news/lfc-to-star-in-tv-world-first

Liverpool FC is set to become the first football club in the world to give fans a truly unique insight into what goes on behind the scenes with the announcement today that it has teamed up with FOX Soccer to participate in a groundbreaking new documentary series.

As part of the project, which begins filming in May, Liverpool will open its doors for unprecedented insider access, as FOX Soccer and LFC partner to bring viewers a six-episode documentary entitled, 'Our Liverpool: Never Walk Alone'.


----------



## big eejit (Apr 27, 2012)

Who the fuck are Fox Soccer? Some Murdoch company I presume. Like The Sun. 

Let's hope the truly unique insight is as funny as the recent truly unique insight into the behind the scenes at QPR.


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 27, 2012)

big eejit said:


> Who the fuck are Fox Soccer? Some Murdoch company I presume. Like The Sun.
> 
> Let's hope the truly unique insight is as funny as the recent truly unique insight into the behind the scenes at QPR.


 
Good point. Fox IS a Murdoch company.


----------



## Pingu (Apr 27, 2012)

agricola said:


> Suarez dives whilst complaining (via Toffeeweb):




removes black and orange striped card from pocket...


----------



## spartacus mills (Apr 28, 2012)

So... controlling the game, we're two-nil up, Suarez on top form, the only question now is how many will we end up losing by...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2012)

Not a bad goal that. Nice way to chalk up a hat-trick. Looking comfortable but still should be more goals up given the missed chances and woodwork.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2012)

Top 7 finish looking possible there. Will put the polish on the cup double and goal of the season. 

I would take that over winning the league any time


----------



## Glitter (Apr 28, 2012)

One hell of a goal by the buck toothed racist.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 28, 2012)

Three great goals from Suarez today

http://www.empireofthekop.com/anfield/2012/04/28/ht-norwich-city-0-liverpool-2-video/


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 28, 2012)

Well done, still on course for a top half finish!


----------



## Mungy (Apr 28, 2012)

hopefully suarez will stop his diving shenanigans cos he is a damn fine player to watch when he plays football.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2012)

Mungy said:
			
		

> hopefully suarez will stop his diving shenanigans cos he is a damn fine player to watch when he plays football.



Like Drogba I guess? 

It annoys me the diving as he does not need to do it. He can't be singled out for it really.


----------



## Voley (Apr 29, 2012)

Fucking hell, that last goal was good.  I'll be honest, I thought we had every chance of losing this before the kick-off.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 29, 2012)

Good warm up for the Cup Final next weekend. Hopefully Suarez can get another hat-trick then.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 29, 2012)

Financial accounts published tomorrow, could be interesting


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 30, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Good warm up for the Cup Final next weekend. Hopefully Suarez can get another hat-trick then.


 
4-3 Chelsea


----------



## Big Gunz (Apr 30, 2012)

4-3 United tonight


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 30, 2012)

You must be fearing Torres though. Just like United are fearing The Golfer tonight.


----------



## Big Gunz (Apr 30, 2012)

Drog is still the main man for Chelsea and will start on Saturday.


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 30, 2012)

didn't see this on MOTD


----------



## mack (Apr 30, 2012)

Rasmus Elm? no me neither..

Looks tasty though..

obligatory you tube compilation - a fair few crackers!


----------



## twentythreedom (May 1, 2012)

1- 0 to Fulham atm. Skrtel og


----------



## magneze (May 1, 2012)

It's been a deeply shit game. Couple of sparkles from Carroll in the first half.


----------



## Big Gunz (May 1, 2012)

Liverpool reserves are shit.


----------



## Big Gunz (May 1, 2012)

Shelvey you baldie shit!


----------



## Big Gunz (May 1, 2012)

Anfield is like a guaranteed 3 points now even for the shittiest of the shit.


----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2012)

My two teams clashing (crap fan that I am) and it sounds dire. Did not catch the game but WTF? Did Liverpool manage two shots on goal in 90 minutes? Was KK resting the whole squad. 

Good for the Cottage though


----------



## agricola (May 1, 2012)

You could concievably finish 13th, you know.


----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2012)

agricola said:
			
		

> You could concievably finish 13th, you know.



Me?


----------



## agricola (May 1, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Me?


 
Either of your clubs, yes.


----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2012)

agricola said:
			
		

> Either of your clubs, yes.



Cheers  

As long as the sport of football is the winner I am happy. Well, maybe not happy, but at least content.


----------



## mack (May 1, 2012)

Poor game, to be expected I guess. Sterling managed to do more in 10 minutes than Downing has all season.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 1, 2012)

It's official, we are now a mid-table team. Champion's League football is just a dream. Pathetic performance from a bunch of second raters. It's going to be an absolute miracle if we manage to win the FA Cup. Still, anything could happen at Wembley. I hope.


----------



## Fedayn (May 1, 2012)

On the day Roy Hodgson gets the England job his successor King-stop laughing at the back there-Kenny 'leads' Liverpool to another defeat at Anfield.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 1, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> On the day Roy Hodgson gets the England jon


 
Trying to teach old dogs new tricks?


----------



## Big Gunz (May 1, 2012)

KK should stop being a racist and give Stirling more gametime.  Doni played alright.  About the only two positives from tonight.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 3, 2012)

£50m loss, most of it related to the old regime. http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/news/latest-news/ayre-why-lfc-is-moving-forward


----------



## London_Calling (May 3, 2012)

Isn't that a £250 million loss, of which the new owners swallowed £200 million?


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 3, 2012)

No. Debt is not the same as a loss


----------



## London_Calling (May 3, 2012)

Indeed, and both are entirely unrelated to delusionally living beyond your means.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 3, 2012)

True, but the debt in our case was loaded onto us by the previous owners, it didn't come from the club.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 4, 2012)

Financial results, if you're into that sort of thing:
http://swissramble.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/liverpool-keep-car-running.html


----------



## rvp12Bet (May 4, 2012)

The FA Final. Come on you guy, win this for me.


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2012)

rvp12Bet said:
			
		

> The FA Final. Come on you guy, win this for me.



Which guy? 

Are you a betting type rvp12Bet?


----------



## Voley (May 4, 2012)




----------



## goldenecitrone (May 4, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Which guy?
> 
> Are you a betting type rvp12Bet?


 
Could be Terry Pratchett. Get some bigger keys, mate.


----------



## DRINK? (May 5, 2012)

A mid-table finish and narrowly beating a Championship side on penalties to win a tinpot trophy. 

£110+ million well spent, King Kenny.


----------



## magneze (May 5, 2012)

Remember the shirt deal FFS.


----------



## Big Gunz (May 6, 2012)

Carroll was our best player today.  We were shocking for 65 minutes though.  Cagey tactics backfired.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 6, 2012)

Anyone think Dalglish will be manager at the start of next season?


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 6, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Anyone think Dalglish will be manager at the start of next season?


50/50 for me.


----------



## Big Gunz (May 6, 2012)

No he should move upstairs and take Comolio's old job maybe.  Bring in Capello I say, he's looking to manage a premiership club.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 6, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if he 'resigned' in the next couple of weeks tbh. If he doesn't though he'll get next season I think - I'd have thought the decision has been made (by him or the owners).


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 6, 2012)

He won't leave himself, he'll have to be asked. It's more likely following todays result.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 6, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> He won't leave himself, he'll have to be asked. It's more likely following todays result.


 
I think you're probably right - but if he is asked it might look best for everyone if it's presented as a resignation.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 6, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Anyone think Dalglish will be manager at the start of next season?


 
Only if we can't get Pep Guardiola.


----------



## Big Gunz (May 6, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Only if we can't get Pep Guardiola.


 
Doubtful, the stress will kill him he needs a break from footy.  And besides would he join a mid table club?


----------



## Big Gunz (May 6, 2012)

Would you take Benitez back?  At least we'll defend a lot better for a start.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 6, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> Would you take Benitez back? At least we'll defend a lot better for a start.


 
I always liked Rafa, but better to stick with Kenny for another season and see what happens. Maybe his touch will come back. If not, a fresh start with somebody young and ready for the challenge.


----------



## deadringer (May 6, 2012)




----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2012)

KK will still be there next season. It was a bit of a wasteful year and PL position is rotten but Liverpool have hardly set the world alight over recent years. What were people expecting against Chelsea anyway?


----------



## mod (May 8, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> Anfield is like a guaranteed 3 points now even for the shittiest of the shit.


 
Bit disrespectful for a team (Fulham) who could finish 7th but guaranteed top 10.


----------



## Fedayn (May 8, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> Anfield is like a guaranteed 3 points now even for the shittiest of the shit.


 
With the exception of Liverpool of course.


----------



## Big Gunz (May 8, 2012)

John Terry having a blinder tonight!


----------



## Big Gunz (May 8, 2012)

3-0 against the Chelscum reserves


----------



## Big Gunz (May 8, 2012)

Very entertaining game this, Chelsea hit the woodwork twice, Liverpool once.


----------



## Deareg (May 8, 2012)

Loved the way Carroll got hit across the chest and he goes down holding his face.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 8, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> With the exception of Liverpool of course.


 
And Chelsea, by the looks of it. Almost 4-0 up there.


----------



## Fedayn (May 8, 2012)

Bayern Munich must be thinking they're being taken in....


----------



## Gingerman (May 8, 2012)

Stewart Downing.... 0 goals, 0 assists,£20 million well spent.


----------



## friedaweed (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Gingerman (May 8, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> John Terry having a blinder tonight!


 One can never tire of watching John Terry finding new ways to fall on his arse


----------



## Big Gunz (May 8, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Loved the way Carroll got hit across the chest and he goes down holding his face.


 
Could say the same for Ivanovic just now.


----------



## Deareg (May 8, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> Could say the same for Ivanovic just now.


You wouldn't be wrong either.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 8, 2012)

Our Cup Final.


----------



## Fedayn (May 8, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> Could say the same for Ivanovic just now.


 
And many many many more sadly


----------



## DRINK? (May 8, 2012)

race for 8th place is really hotting up now


----------



## Big Gunz (May 8, 2012)

Nice win too little too late but at least it's a league double over them.


----------



## The39thStep (May 8, 2012)

Di Matteo's plan to confuse the Bayern scouts worked very well.

Quite entertaining ( in patches) game for an end of season-nothing at stake sort of match. Could have been 1-0 up with the header against the post but our defending was very poor and we looked ragged even against Downing on occasions, Essien doesn't look the same and Ferriera  just seems to be biding time now.

Good skill from Suarez for the Essien own goal  and the much maligned Carroll deserved his full game.

The sooner we bring that young Greek keeper back from Athletico Madrid the better , can't see why we bought Turnbull especially when  apparently he was thought to have talent when we beat Boro 6-0.

Well just the one more domestic league game before the big 'un.


----------



## friedaweed (May 8, 2012)

At the end of the storm, there's a golden sky


----------



## Big Gunz (May 8, 2012)

So Chelsea have to win the Champs league to get back in otherwise it's the Europless cup!


----------



## Gingerman (May 8, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> So Chelsea have to win the Champs league to get back in otherwise it's the Europless cup!


 Must be a while since they finished outside the top 4


----------



## London_Calling (May 8, 2012)

Congrats on the top half finish!


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 8, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> So Chelsea have to win the Champs league to get back in otherwise it's the Europless cup!


 
Come on Bayern. Give us a bit of Schadenfreude for the boys in blue.


----------



## Big Gunz (May 8, 2012)

Btw because we didn't win the FA cup we have to play the Europeless preliminary rounds too   So yes extra incentive to see Chelski fail!


----------



## Yossarian (May 13, 2012)

"Did I mention that the kit deal is really fucking good?"


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 13, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Congrats on the top half finish!


It's been a terrible season, another loss today. There will be a clearout this summer.


----------



## London_Calling (May 13, 2012)

One fact that stands out for me is that Arsenal pay crazy wages - 40% more than, say Tottenham (over £120 million a season, or £50 mill more). But at least they are in the CL, and print their own money in that new corp hospitality cash machine of a stadium.

Liverpool pay exactly the same wages as the goons: Who would buy a players contract when he's earning, at Liverpool, 2 or 3 times what he's worth?


----------



## binka (May 13, 2012)

does anyone else think its fucking HILLARIOUS that andy carroll has as many premier league goals this season as carlos 'six month golfing holiday' tevez???


----------



## mk12 (May 14, 2012)

Apart from uncritically supporting a racist, managing to stay in the top half, lose a Cup Final, beat a Championship side on penalties to clinch the Mickey Mouse Cup and spending tens of millions on absolute dross, Liverpool have had a good season.


----------



## Fedayn (May 14, 2012)




----------



## twistedAM (May 15, 2012)

So, King Kenny is in Boston today.

Where next?

An extended holiday in Disneyland?
A tour of Civil Rights landmarks in the Deep South?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 15, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> So, King Kenny is in Boston today.
> 
> Where next?
> 
> ...


 
A nice big comfy chair in an out of the way office in a corner of Anfield with a good view?


----------



## Fedayn (May 15, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> A nice big comfy chair in an out of the way office in a corner of Anfield *with a good view?*


 
Not looking at the pitch then?


----------



## Fedayn (May 15, 2012)

binka said:


> does anyone else think its fucking HILLARIOUS that andy carroll has as many premier league goals this season as carlos 'six month golfing holiday' tevez???


 
Not to metnion less than Jelavic who only started his first game in the Premiership in February.


----------



## agricola (May 15, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> So, King Kenny is in Boston today.


 
TBH I had an inkling that he would move aside, now he's been summoned to Boston though it's more than a feeling*.



* this joke may have been stolen from elsewhere


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 15, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Not to metnion less than Jelavic who only started his first game in the Premiership in February.


Not when it mattered though. I wonder how long will it take for Moyes to ruin him?


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 16, 2012)

Kenny could be going today...


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 16, 2012)

He's gone. What now?


----------



## agricola (May 16, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> He's gone. What now?


 
Rumours on Toffeeweb suggested they have gone for Klopp, of Dortmund.  Wouldnt be surprised if it was Benitez though.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 16, 2012)

Approach made to another manager in Premier League employment according to Sky News....

That is Sky though...


----------



## mack (May 16, 2012)

agricola said:


> Rumours on Toffeeweb suggested they have gone for Klopp, of Dortmund. Wouldnt be surprised if it was Benitez though.


 
Aye, I think Rafa's coming back.. tbh he never even left.


----------



## mack (May 16, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Approach made to another manager in Premier League employment according to Sky News....
> 
> That is Sky though...


 
Martinez?


----------



## mk12 (May 16, 2012)

I'm gutted. I was in full support of the direction King Kenny was taking Liverpool.


----------



## mack (May 16, 2012)

mack said:


> Martinez?


 
O'neil?


----------



## twistedAM (May 16, 2012)

mack said:


> O'neil?


 
Yeah, that'd work. He's well familiar with the mid table.


----------



## agricola (May 16, 2012)

I wouldnt be surprised if it was Moyes, tbh.


----------



## philx (May 16, 2012)

Nigel Adkins.


----------



## mack (May 16, 2012)

Klinsman? Capello?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2012)

I'm genuinely a little surprised, thought he'd manage to hold on a bit longer. Guess the Americans have no care for sentiment, which is fair enough I suppose.


----------



## Big Gunz (May 16, 2012)

Carragher Player Manager


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 16, 2012)

I'm gutted it didn't work out for him. The new owners don't fuck around, dunno if that's a good thing or not.


----------



## mack (May 16, 2012)

At least they seem to be appointing someone sooner rather than later, gives whomever it is a bit of time to clear out the dead wood. 

I'd like O'neil to have a go at inspiring the younger players.


----------



## mack (May 16, 2012)

FSG

Liverpool Football Club owners Fenway Sports Group have issued a statement after announcing the departure of manager Kenny Dalglish.
The statement reads:
_After a careful and deliberative review of the season, the Club came to the decision that a change was appropriate. It is not a decision that was reached lightly or hastily._
_The search for a new Manager will begin immediately._
_Principal owner John Henry was fulsome in his praise for the outgoing Manager._
_"Kenny will always be more than a championship winning manager, more than a championship winning star player. He is in many ways the heart and soul of the club. He personifies everything that is good about Liverpool Football Club. He has always put the Club and its supporters first. Kenny will always be a part of the family at Anfield._
_"Our job now is to identify and recruit the right person to take this Club forward and build on the strong foundations put in place during the last 18 months."_
_Liverpool Chairman Tom Werner said it was a tough decision, but ultimately one that needed to be made._
_"Kenny came into the Club as Manager at our request at a time when Liverpool Football Club really needed him. He didn't ask to be Manager; he was asked to assume the role. He did so because he knew the Club needed him. He did more than anyone else to stabilize Liverpool over the past year-and-a-half and to get us once again looking forward. We owe him a great debt of gratitude._
_"However, results in the Premier League have been disappointing and we believe to build on the progress that has already been made, we need to make a change._
_"We are committed to delivering success for our supporters and our ambition remains resolute to return this great Club to the elite of England and Europe, where it belongs."_ 

KK

Kenny Dalglish says it has been an honour to be given the opportunity to manage Liverpool for the last 16 months.
"Whilst I am obviously disappointed to be leaving the football club, I can say that the matter has been handled by the owners and all concerned in an honourable, respectful and dignified way and reflects on the quality of the people involved and their continued desire to move the football club forward in the same way as when they arrived here," he said.
"I would like to thank all of the staff at the Club for their effort and loyalty. I said when first approached about coming back as Manager that I would always be of help if I can at any time and that offer remains the same.
"Finally, I want to put on record my heartfelt gratitude to Liverpool's fans, who have always given me and the Club their unwavering support. Without them neither the Club nor I would have achieved anything."


----------



## N_igma (May 16, 2012)

Kenny will always be king in my eyes but if you don't bring home the wins on the pitch you set yourself up for this.

Rafa back the fuck.


----------



## Fedayn (May 16, 2012)

Stewart Downing's first assist of the season.


----------



## big eejit (May 16, 2012)

Dalglish was the wrong appointment. Surely they won't bring back Rafa. 

If Liverpool go for Rodgers I'd be worried that they might build something successful.


----------



## Fedayn (May 16, 2012)

mack said:


> KK
> "Whilst I am obviously disappointed to be leaving the football club, I* can say that the matter has been handled by the owners and all concerned in an honourable, respectful and dignified way and reflects on the quality of the people invol*ved and their continued desire to move the football club forward in the same way as when they arrived here,"


 
Which ironically is in total contrast to how Dalglish and the rest of his minions handled the Suarez 'faux pas'.


----------



## Voley (May 16, 2012)

I'm saddened it didn't work out for him but not surprised that he's going. Fuck knows who they've got in line to take over. Nobody springs to mind.


----------



## T & P (May 16, 2012)

Alex Ferguson.


----------



## London_Calling (May 16, 2012)

It's a job and a half thats fo sho. How long befort Gerrard retires now?


----------



## twistedAM (May 16, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Stewart Downing's first assist of the season.


 
Second. He helped set up Commoli's own goal.


----------



## belboid (May 16, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Which ironically is in total contrast to how Dalglish and the rest of his minions handled the Suarez 'faux pas'.


n that was probably aalmost as much reason for him getting the sack as their final league position.


----------



## Big Gunz (May 16, 2012)

Heard AVB is in the frame as well.  Well without the meddling English players with massive ego's trying to dictate tactics it could work like what happened at Chelsea.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 16, 2012)

Thought they might bump him into some non-job tbh in order to placate the fans but apart from that it can't be a surprise to many people. I expect the fans who still believe in the 'Liverpool Way' will be having a collective freakout but anyone taking over a club, spending a lot of money and actually making the team perform worse is going to get the sack these days.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 16, 2012)

Keegan is at a loose end I hear ...


----------



## Gingerman (May 16, 2012)

Carling Cup's a bit of a poisoned chalice, McLeish and  King Kenny given the boot in the same week


----------



## Gingerman (May 16, 2012)

It's got to be Roberto Martinez as next manager. He has a blinding reputation for keeping clubs in the Premiership.


----------



## Badgers (May 16, 2012)

I know people don't like KK but he did not even have a season. Who is better? Ferguson came close to the boot and went on to deliver. I think LFC had a poor season but only by historic standards. I would like to have given him another year to judge. 

This short term management is like passing problems and never building a team. Even a poisoned political party gets 4 years.


----------



## friedaweed (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Badgers (May 16, 2012)

Wenger nearly got nothing but managed a CL spot next year. 

Fergie got nothing apart from a CL spot next year (and they blew that this year) 

Man City paid for a PL win and that was fucking close. 

Chelsea have the FA cup and scraped the CL spot for next year. 

Newcastle had a good year but no silver, just missed CL spot next year. 

Tottenham had a good year but no silver, just gained CL spot next year.

It was a tight season for lots of teams and a lot of managers came and went. Lots of results went in opposition of form and it was hard to predict results. Liverpool just did not score in spite of possession in a lot of games. Now they start from scratch again and most likely another weak season ahead. Followed by (if the owners do the same) more of the same.... 

Getting very bored of it all really


----------



## Fedayn (May 16, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Wenger nearly got nothing but managed a CL spot next year.
> 
> Fergie got nothing apart from a CL spot next year (and they blew that this year)
> 
> ...


 
You forgot the kit deal King-stop laughing at the back-Kenny managed to get?!


----------



## DRINK? (May 16, 2012)

Loads of Liverpool fans saying they want Mourinho or guardiola? Take a reality check you fucking idiots .... lambert or Martinez methinks


----------



## twistedAM (May 16, 2012)

Paddy Power has stopped taking bets on AVB.


----------



## Mungy (May 17, 2012)

let it be john barnes, please


----------



## SLK (May 17, 2012)

Dalglish didn't do well. Full stop. But when you watched them play last season they really don't need much to become a side that will compete to be top 2 behind Man City. They have decent players and can beat most other sides.

Having said that I can't see Henderson coming good in the near future. Not top premiership good.

At the same time, Downing could have a season like his last at Villa though. Adam won't be there next season. Lucas is one of the best in the league and will be back. Carroll could (it's a big if) be a beast if he settles. I can see them being around the Arsenal/ Tottenham level next year with no investment, and I don't think United will be much, if any higher.

And I think they might be there or thereabouts with or without Dalglish, who certainly did a good job of trimming the squad of useless players. So the next manager should improve the league position without really trying.

Unless he buys into the Carragher is still a player myth.


----------



## Yossarian (May 17, 2012)

Mungy said:


> let it be john barnes, please


 
Former Muangthong United coach Robbie Fowler might be looking for a job...


----------



## The39thStep (May 17, 2012)

If they appointed Ken Dodd they would save money on not  having to change the letters on the managers tracksuit


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 17, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> If they appointed Ken Dodd they would save money on not having to change the letters on the managers tracksuit


 
Not to mention our tax bill.


----------



## Big Gunz (May 17, 2012)

AVB is the bookies favourite I'm hearing as well.  Do we really want a man who's going to let the senior players dictate to him the tactics or try to fuck things up for him?  Then again we don't have any complete cocks in our team like Terry.  Also he might be able to persuade the Hulk and Falcao to join.  And then I woke up this morning.


----------



## Yelkcub (May 17, 2012)

DRINK? said:


> Loads of Liverpool fans saying they want Mourinho or guardiola?


 


Messi and Ronaldo seen having medicals at Anfield this morning too.....


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 17, 2012)

Yelkcub said:


> Messi and Ronaldo seen having medicals at Anfield this morning too.....


 
It must be Ken Dodd if the diddymen have turned up.


----------



## London_Calling (May 17, 2012)

I can't think of a reason not to swerve the job. It's an impossible situation.


----------



## Yelkcub (May 17, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> I can't think of a reason not to swerve the job. It's an impossible situation.


 
You've been offered it?


----------



## London_Calling (May 17, 2012)

No, I'm just practicing my rejection letter.


----------



## Yelkcub (May 17, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> No, I'm just practicing my rejection letter.


 
Liverpool under a deluge of letters from people asking to NOT be considered for the position. That would be quite funny!


----------



## DRINK? (May 17, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Paddy Power has stopped taking bets on AVB.


 
AVB is class - from a footballing perspective he makes a lot of sense - idiotic fans and media don't see it ( the same people who think Terry is awesome and Micah Richards a great footballer ) though he could be fantastic for the pool.....hope he fails mind


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 17, 2012)

DRINK? said:


> ( the same people who think Terry is awesome and Micah Richards a great footballer )


I'm not sure there's as much crossover as you think there


----------



## Dandred (May 17, 2012)

Not enough time for Kenny, if the balls that had hit the post and bar this season had gone in we would have easily finished top four....


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 17, 2012)

Dandred said:


> Not enough time for Kenny, if the balls that had hit the post and bar this season had gone in we would have easily finished top four....


 
Is this an argument for widening the goals in the Premier League?


----------



## Deareg (May 17, 2012)

Dandred said:


> Not enough time for Kenny, if the balls that had hit the post and bar this season had gone in we would have easily finished top four....


Or if your players practised more.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 17, 2012)

Dandred said:


> Not enough time for Kenny, if the balls that had hit the post and bar this season had gone in we would have easily finished top four....


 
'If that had gone in, it would have been a goal'


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 17, 2012)

Really not sure about Martinez.


----------



## Voley (May 17, 2012)

Me neither.


----------



## DRINK? (May 17, 2012)

I don't know Martinez is a great choice for Liverpool. This season he managed to avoid relegation with a poor squad. I'm sure he can do it again.


----------



## N_igma (May 17, 2012)

He's gonna be another Hodgson I think.


----------



## friedaweed (May 17, 2012)

Apparently shaken not stirred Martini is at Anfield


----------



## big eejit (May 17, 2012)

He's the bright one, the right one, that's Martinez.


----------



## Big Gunz (May 17, 2012)

The only one we can afford.


----------



## binka (May 17, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I know people don't like KK but he did not even have a season.


jan 2011 to may 2012 isnt even 1 season? by my reckoning its actually more than a season


----------



## binka (May 17, 2012)

funny liverpool fans are already being dicks about martinez. they seem to be operating under the impression that they could get any manager they wanted as if managing lfc is what all coaches strive for.

my prediction is if martinez gets the job the fans will do their traditional cunts trick of giving him no time what so ever and they start chanting for benitez before september is even finished


----------



## friedaweed (May 17, 2012)

binka said:


> funny liverpool fans are already being dicks about martinez. they seem to be operating under the impression that they could get any manager they wanted as if managing lfc is what all coaches strive for.
> 
> my prediction is if martinez gets the job the fans will do their traditional cunts trick of giving him no time what so ever and *they start chanting for benitez before september* is even finished


So Wrong







"He's fat he's round he's worth a million pound...."


----------



## Mungy (May 17, 2012)

Anfield is certainly a poisoned chalice. Just as Old Trafford will be when Barney hangs up his tracksuit.


----------



## Corax (May 17, 2012)

Now he's not your manager I can say this without it being perceived as a dig, hopefully:

I genuinely have suspicions about Dalglish's mental health.  In several of his interviews he came across as a confused and angry old man.  Not in a 'lol, football' way, but in a 'I hope he's been checked out by his GP' way.


----------



## Deareg (May 17, 2012)

Mungy said:


> Anfield is certainly a poisoned chalice. Just as Old Trafford will be when Barney hangs up his tracksuit.


I can see United going for Mourhino when Fergie retires, I don't like the way his teams carry on but I think that he is the closest thing to an certainty for us to carry on winning trophies.


----------



## Corax (May 17, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I can see United going for Mourhino when Fergie retires, I don't like the way his teams carry on but I think that he is the closest thing to an certainty for us to carry on winning trophies.


If they've got any sense they'll go for someone less easily bored.  One thing Ferguson has proved is the value of longevity, and Jose doesn't hang around long.  Rodgers would be a very good choice IMO.

Which is why I hope they give someone like Beckham the job.


----------



## Deareg (May 17, 2012)

Corax said:


> If they've got any sense they'll go for someone less easily bored. One thing Ferguson has proved is the value of longevity, and Jose doesn't hang around long. Rodgers would be a very good choice IMO.
> 
> Which is why I hope they give someone like Beckham the job.


I can't see them taking any chances, especially now that City have broke their duck, the weight of expectations alone will crush a lot of managers, as much as I admire him, Martinez and even Paul Lambert I still feel we will go for someone with a proven track record and whoever it is is going to have to be an arrogant enough bastard not to let the pressure get to him if he has a shaky start and I don't think there are too many like that around at the minute.


----------



## Corax (May 17, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I can't see them taking any chances, especially now that City have broke their duck, the weight of expectations alone will crush a lot of managers, as much as I admire him, Martinez and even Paul Lambert I still feel we will go for someone with a proven track record and whoever it is is going to have to be an arrogant enough bastard not to let the pressure get to him if he has a shaky start and I don't think there are too many like that around at the minute.


You're probably right, but it _could_ be the downfall of an empire.  And it would be utterly short-sighted and daft not to learn from what Fergie has achieved.  But yeah, you're probably right anyway and they won't want to have any patience.


----------



## Deareg (May 17, 2012)

Corax said:


> You're probably right, but it _could_ be the downfall of an empire. And it would be utterly short-sighted and daft not to learn from what Fergie has achieved. But yeah, you're probably right anyway and they won't want to have any patience.


Football supporters in general seem to have changed so much from when I used to go, they all seem to want immediate success now and no doubt United's will have changed to, at one time I would have been confident that whoever gets the job would be given time to find his feet but with the changes in attitude and now that City have started winning trophies, whoever gets the job is gonna have two monkeys on his back.


----------



## Corax (May 17, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Football supporters in general seem to have changed so much from when I used to go, they all seem to want immediate success now and no doubt United's will have changed to, at one time I would have been confident that whoever gets the job would be given time to find his feet but with the changes in attitude and now that City have started winning trophies, whoever gets the job is gonna have two monkeys on his back.


Same problem as Governments, stock brokers, public sector chief execs, and a hundred other examples - they're measured on short term gain instead of long term development.


----------



## DRINK? (May 17, 2012)

binka said:


> funny liverpool fans are already being dicks about martinez. they seem to be operating under the impression that they could get any manager they wanted as if managing lfc is what all coaches strive for.
> 
> my prediction is if martinez gets the job the fans will do their traditional cunts trick of giving him no time what so ever and they start chanting for benitez before september is even finished



A Liverpool fan on Talksport said today, and I quote, "I think Mourinho is ready for the Liverpool job." I shit you not.


----------



## twistedAM (May 17, 2012)

DRINK? said:


> A Liverpool fan on Talksport said today, and I quote, "I think Mourinho is ready for the Liverpool job." I shit you not.


 
Wonder does he reckon Ronaldo would be OK as understudy to Downing for a while til he gets his act together like?


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 17, 2012)

Whoever gets the job, I just want them to knock Manchester City off their fucking perch.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 17, 2012)

DRINK? said:


> A Liverpool fan on Talksport said today, and I quote, "I think Mourinho is ready for the Liverpool job." I shit you not.


I'm not surprised you were listening to Talksport


----------



## Wilf (May 17, 2012)

Can imagine Guardiola's first training session:

"No *sigh*, let's try that _again_"


----------



## AKA pseudonym (May 18, 2012)

Anfield Pep talk: Liverpool approach Guardiola, Capello, Martinez and Rodgers
daily fail


----------



## twistedAM (May 18, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Whoever gets the job, I just want them to knock Manchester City off their fucking perch.


 
So, you've heard the Skrtel rumours as well


----------



## Roonster (May 18, 2012)

Well at least Martinez speaks English


----------



## Deareg (May 18, 2012)

Roonster said:


> Well at least Martinez speaks English


Which is more than most Scousers do.


----------



## Big Gunz (May 18, 2012)

AKA pseudonym said:


> Anfield Pep talk: Liverpool approach Guardiola, Capello, Martinez and Rodgers
> daily fail


 
C'mon didn't Guardiola say he wanted a holiday?  Lake district is only 100 miles away if he wants to get away from the stress of the job.


----------



## Kanda (May 18, 2012)

·         *Quote of the day!!!

Random Liverpool fan: "The problem with Kenny was, you should never go back."

Sky Sports News reporter: "Who do you want next?"
...*

*Liverpool fan: ‘Rafa’*


----------



## Gingerman (May 18, 2012)

Kanda said:


> ·         *Quote of the day!!!
> 
> Random Liverpool fan: "The problem with Kenny was, you should never go back."
> 
> ...


----------



## big eejit (May 18, 2012)

Brendan Rodgers turns down Liverpool. Wonder if pep's still available. 

m.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/may/18/swansea-city-brendan-rodgers-liverpool-interview?cat=football&type=article


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2012)

> he has declined on the basis that Liverpool should be fully aware of what he brings to the table without the need to be part of a process that looks set to involve quite a list of candidates.
> 
> Rodgers is also conscious of how disrespectful it would look to the Swansea supporters if he was seen to be chasing, rather than being offered, another position.
> 
> There is also a feeling among those close to Rodgers that Swansea's performance at Anfield in November, when they were applauded off the pitch by the Liverpool supporters, together with the 1-0 victory over Dalglish's team on the last day of the season, should provide more than enough evidence of his qualities, as opposed to being part of a formal interview process.


Hm, so it's possibly not so much that he turned down Liverpool, but turned down the interview. Arrogance, or assuredness?


----------



## London_Calling (May 18, 2012)

Sensible feller.

Really, do most Liverpool fans not understand it's a hopeless task?


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 18, 2012)

big eejit said:


> Brendan Rodgers turns down Liverpool. Wonder if pep's still available.
> 
> m.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/may/18/swansea-city-brendan-rodgers-liverpool-interview?cat=football&type=article


So we should give him the job without an interview?


----------



## big eejit (May 18, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> So we should give him the job without an interview?



Afraid he's not interested. Which is a relief. I think he could have been very good for Liverpool long term.


----------



## Wilf (May 18, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> Hm, so it's possibly not so much that he turned down Liverpool, but turned down the interview. Arrogance, or assuredness?


Probably would have played better at Swansea if he'd just said 'not interested'.  But then Liverpool were inviting this response by having such an open shortlist. Surprised they didn't do something more subtle.


----------



## London_Calling (May 18, 2012)

Christ, he didn't even want to talk to Liverpool. Ouch.


----------



## Big Gunz (May 18, 2012)

A massive mehhhh if Rodgers got the job from me.


----------



## tommers (May 18, 2012)

He's no mourinho.


----------



## agricola (May 18, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> Hm, so it's possibly not so much that he turned down Liverpool, but turned down the interview. Arrogance, or assuredness?


 
More like common sense - there is no point putting your relationship with the fans, the club, and the playing staff by saying yes to an interview process where they are apparently asking loads of people, theres no guarantee you would get the job anyway and the likelyhood is that even if you do get the job you will get dogs abuse off a fanbase that still thinks they are one of the top teams in Europe.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2012)

Sure, but then why not just say "no, I'm not interested", rather than specifying it's because of the interview. That sounds like "yes, I would like to come, but you have to ask me outright", which is going to leave doubt in the minds of those associated with Swansea.


----------



## London_Calling (May 18, 2012)

Because he's under contract, Liverpool had to ask Swansea if they could talk to Rodgers.

Swansea presumably said to Rodgers 'Do you want to talk to Liverpool?'

Rodgers said 'No thanks'

That's it.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2012)

Which would be fine, if that's what he said. But he didn't:


> he has *declined on the basis that Liverpool should be fully aware of what he brings to the table* without the need to be part of a process that looks set to involve quite a list of candidates.
> 
> Rodgers is also conscious of how disrespectful it would look to the Swansea supporters if he was seen to be chasing,* rather than being offered, another position*.
> 
> There is also a feeling among those close to Rodgers that Swansea's performance at Anfield in November, when they were applauded off the pitch by the Liverpool supporters, together with the 1-0 victory over Dalglish's team on the last day of the season, should provide more than enough evidence of his qualities,* as opposed to being part of a formal interview process*.


So he's not saying "no, I don't want the Liverpool job", he's saying "no, I don't want to be interviewed". If he simply didn't want the Liverpool job then that's all he'd need to say, without all the qualifiers about Liverpool already being aware what he brings to the table. If he didn't want the Liverpool job, it wouldn't matter what he brings to the table, because he wouldn't be going anywhere near the table!


----------



## Big Gunz (May 18, 2012)

He doesn't bring anything special to the table.  Swansea play good attractive football, so called Barcelona style passing and possession but he hasn't won anything....yet.  Nor has Martinez so the question is do we need to bring in someone with a proven track record for winning trophies or someone who's good at keeping a side up with a small budget?


----------



## agricola (May 18, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> So he's not saying "no, I don't want the Liverpool job", he's saying "no, I don't want to be interviewed". If he simply didn't want the Liverpool job then that's all he'd need to say, without all the qualifiers about Liverpool already being aware what he brings to the table. If he didn't want the Liverpool job, it wouldn't matter what he brings to the table, because he wouldn't be going anywhere near the table!


 
There is a world of difference between being interviewed as the sole candidate for a job - which is what usually happens when clubs approach the manager of another club - and being interviewed as part of a shortlist with other people on it.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2012)

Of course there is, all I'm saying is that he didn't reject the Liverpool job, just the interview process. Those qualifiers seem to be saying "I'd be interested if I was the only one you asked" as opposed to "I'm not interested at all, regardless of circumstance".


----------



## London_Calling (May 18, 2012)

Show something in direct quotes.


----------



## twistedAM (May 18, 2012)

He knows the Chelsea job comes up every year anyway so he might as well bide his time.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 18, 2012)

hes probabaly young enough & has got ambition - if he was 60 &wanted a retirement nest egg, do it. If you want to have a decent chance of achieving something in your lifetime, then the job is a loaded gun,with the safety catch off & being pointed at your head.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Show something in direct quotes.


Well obviously I'm only working with what I've been presented, but by the same token I'm not sure reporters would add those qualifiers if there wasn't a source for them (and yes, I know what I've just said about journalists...).


----------



## agricola (May 18, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> Of course there is, all I'm saying is that he didn't reject the Liverpool job, just the interview process. Those qualifiers seem to be saying "I'd be interested if I was the only one you asked" as opposed to "I'm not interested at all, regardless of circumstance".


 
Either that or "I dont want to express an opinion on it without you (the RS) making it clear that I am your preferred candidate".


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2012)

Exactly, but that's still not "no" outright.

I mean, do you think he'd be saying the same thing if Barnet were asking about him?


----------



## agricola (May 18, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> Exactly, but that's still not "no" outright.
> 
> I mean, do you think he'd be saying the same thing if Barnet were asking about him?


 
TBH I'd think he - and most managers - would say exactly the same thing in the same circumstances.  What the RS are trying to do is quite disrespectful to the "smaller" clubs and their managers, though its not like that would ever bother them.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 20, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Which is more than most Scousers do.


 


> language expert Fritz Spiegl once described the Liverpool accent as "one-third Irish, one-third Welsh and one-third catarrh


----------



## belboid (May 20, 2012)

A few blogs are saying that Dalglish rejected £9 million compensation, asking for it to go towards transfers. Is that confirmed anywhere?


----------



## binka (May 20, 2012)

belboid said:


> A few blogs are saying that Dalglish rejected £9 million compensation, asking for it to go towards transfers. Is that confirmed anywhere?


come on belboid its obviously not true ffs


----------



## belboid (May 20, 2012)

it seems rather unlikely. 

tho not as unlikely as downing getting picked for england


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2012)

There is a lot of talk of it through the LFC fan sites and twitterarti. Maybe just good pr or maybe true. I doubt KK will go hungry either way.


----------



## Gingerman (May 20, 2012)

belboid said:


> A few blogs are saying that Dalglish rejected £9 million compensation, asking for it to go towards transfers. Is that confirmed anywhere?


 About as likely as Downing scoring a goal.


----------



## binka (May 20, 2012)

some scouser probably made it up in order to add to the legend of king kenny.


----------



## 1927 (May 20, 2012)

Dalglish has worked into a job at Sky. He fits his first dish tomorrow!


----------



## trampie (May 20, 2012)

Seems like Rodgers has turned down a chance to be part of the Liverpool interview process taking the they know what i bring to the table line.

If Man City, Man Utd, Spurs, Arsenal or Chelsea came in for Rodgers he would have players to work with that could play tika taka but not Liverpool, outside 5 or 6 players there is next to nothing for a manager that wants to play football to work with, they have a lot of hoofers in the team.

If Liverpool go out of their way and chase him then that's fate and i'm a believer in fate, just look at Chelsea in this years champions league, if  they dont chase him then Rodgers can carry on his experiment at the Swans.


----------



## Big Gunz (May 21, 2012)

Aww diddums http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...Torres-I-cant-go-on-like-this-at-Chelsea.html


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 21, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> Aww diddums http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...Torres-I-cant-go-on-like-this-at-Chelsea.html


----------



## friedaweed (May 21, 2012)

Sammy Lee seen entering Anfield this morning


----------



## Fedayn (May 21, 2012)

Frank de Boer opting to stay at Ajax winning leagues. Quoted as being 'honoured' to be approached but not honoured enough it seems.


----------



## Big Gunz (May 21, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Frank de Boer opting to stay at Ajax winning leagues. Quoted as being 'honoured' to be approached but not honoured enough it seems.


 
Obviously the man is at the club he loves so why should he leave?  He wants to make Ajax great again, winning two titles back to back isn't a bad start and you never know Champions league might not be too far off if he stays.  Good luck to the man I say.


----------



## London_Calling (May 21, 2012)

LOL.


----------



## twistedAM (May 21, 2012)

Meanwhile, any news on which clubs are interested in Dalglish?


----------



## London_Calling (May 21, 2012)

Seven Iron, Putter, Wood...


----------



## Fedayn (May 21, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Meanwhile, any news on which clubs are interested in Dalglish?


 
Darby and Joan.


----------



## Big Gunz (May 22, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> LOL.


 
Spuds, Champions league once never repeated.


----------



## Gingerman (May 22, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Meanwhile, any news on which clubs are interested in Dalglish?


Comedy club?


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 22, 2012)

Today's Evening Standard says Liverpool have an interest in Harry Redknapp.


----------



## Dandred (May 22, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Today's Evening Standard says Liverpool have an interest in Harry Redknapp.


 

Nooooooo


----------



## London_Calling (May 22, 2012)

Right. In the same way I'm interested in Michelle Pfeiffer_._


----------



## Utopia (May 22, 2012)

I reckon Ron Atkinson would fit in well at Anfield nowdays.....but then I think even he would turn that job down!

http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2004/apr/22/football.raceintheuk


----------



## London_Calling (May 22, 2012)

Hasn't the job got AVB all over it?


----------



## deadringer (May 22, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Today's Evening Standard says Liverpool have an interest in Harry Redknapp.


 
Can just see him driving to Liverpool every day from Sandbanks and back.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 22, 2012)

Van Gaal as sporting director(rumoured). That'd be interesting. He's a strong character


----------



## Big Gunz (May 23, 2012)

Yes Van Gaal would be a good signing meets my approval.


----------



## Gingerman (May 24, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18191006


----------



## mack (May 24, 2012)

2 new signings!


http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/news/latest-news/billy-hogan-joins-liverpool-fc
http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/news/latest-news/jen-chang-joins-liverpool-fc


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 24, 2012)

mack said:


> 2 new signings!
> http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/news/latest-news/billy-hogan-joins-liverpool-fc
> http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/news/latest-news/jen-chang-joins-liverpool-fc


 
Exciting stuff. Let's fill the important roles first.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 24, 2012)

I wonder if Suarez will be off for £40 million.


----------



## N_igma (May 24, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> I wonder if Suarez will be off for £40 million.


 
No he wants to stay.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 24, 2012)




----------



## Big Gunz (May 25, 2012)

Capello has turned us down it is rumoured in the Fail, it's like a poisoned chalice!


----------



## Big Gunz (May 25, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


>


 
Turkish hawker trying to sell rich American tourist some cheap tat?


----------

